# L'angolo del tennis



## Kurt91 (8 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=6985820&st=4035

Si continua da qui!


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (28 Agosto 2012)

Domani Re Roger in campo contro Young per iprimo turno dello US Open..


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Agosto 2012)

vittoria in scioltezza


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

fino ad ora oltre all'eliminazione di tsonga tutto regolare...federer,murrey e djokovic avanti tutti e tre senza problemi


----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Andy Roddick ha annunciato il suo ritiro alla fine del torneo


----------



## andre (1 Settembre 2012)

Avete visto il video di Djokovic sulla gazzetta?


----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Avete visto il video di Djokovic sulla gazzetta?



no


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> no



quello che fa entrare il bambino in campo?


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Forza Nole.


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

djokovic agli ottavi senza problemi


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2012)

Federer ai quarti senza nemmeno giocare, Fish si è infatti ritirato


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Si entra nei quarti.


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Errani e Vinci ora prendono Kerber e Radwanska se non erro.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Veramente stanno già giocando. Errani sta vincendo 1-0, la Vinci credo giochi più tardi.


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

Sara vince 7-6 6-3 contro Angelique Kerber! Grande Sarita


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Ha vinto allora.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Robertina vince il primo set 6-1 contro la seconda testa di serie. Che spettacolo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Settembre 2012)

e ora si inizia a fare sul serio...federer berdych e poi murrey in semifinale


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Settembre 2012)

e la vinci... vince 

quarti di finale tutti italiani, quindi sicuramente ci sarà un'italiana in semifinale


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e ora si inizia a fare sul serio...federer berdych e poi murrey in semifinale



Sempre che c'arriva in semifinale Murray, con mister 30 ace a partita Raonic non sarà una passeggiata.

Intanto una straordinaria Vinci compie uno dei più grandi upset nella storia del tennis italiano buttando fuori la numero 2 del mondo. E' una delle poche che gioca davvero a tennis, ha fatto delle voleè allucinanti per essere una donna. Derby tutto italiano nei quarti quindi avremo sicuramente un azzurra in semifinale.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Azzurra? La Errani è più spagnola che italiana. Oramai festeggia anche gridando "Vamos". Vive e si allena in Spagna, il suo allenatore è Spagnolo. Tifiamo Vinci.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (4 Settembre 2012)

Comunque c'è da notare che nel Tennis femminile manca una vera numero uno o quantomeno 1-2 giocatrici nettamente più forti delle altre (basti pensare al tennis maschile dove i primi 4 sono 3 spanne sopra gli altri), una che davvero ti dia la sensazione di essere la più forte.


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

Riportavo cronaca, quando chiederà la cittadinanza spagnola la considererò tale. Detto questo la Vinci la tiferò anch'io ma non perchè la Errani è filo iberica, non me ne frega niente, semplicemente perchè gioca un tennis che mi urta parecchio, è sostanzialmente una pallettara.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è da notare che nel Tennis femminile manca una vera numero uno o quantomeno 1-2 giocatrici nettamente più forti delle altre (basti pensare al tennis maschile dove i primi 4 sono 3 spanne sopra gli altri), una che davvero ti dia la sensazione di essere la più forte.



Serenona? Quando è sana gioca un altro sport.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (4 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Riportavo cronaca, quando chiederà la cittadinanza spagnola la considererò tale. Detto questo la Vinci la tiferò anch'io ma non perchè la Errani è filo iberica, non me ne frega niente, semplicemente perchè gioca un tennis che mi urta parecchio, è sostanzialmente una pallettara.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Beh Serena è ingiocabile solo a Wimbledon, nelle altre superfici è battibilissima.


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

E' battibiissima se non sta al 100%, io parlo di Serena al top cosa che negli ultimi anni s'è vista raramente. Una Serena al top tra quelle attuali perde foooooooorse solo con la Sharapova se in giornata di grazia, ovviamente sul veloce. Sulla terra era ingiocabile da giovane ora non più. Per me è lei la vera numero 1 del mondo al di là di quello che dice la classifica.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (4 Settembre 2012)

Si, ma che appunto non riesce a confermarsi al top al contrario, ad esempio, di Roger che domina da 10 anni il tennis maschile.

Comunque direi che la Robson e la Kvitova possono diventare a breve le due dominatrici del circuito assieme alla Sharapova...( sto escludendo Serena perchè ha 30 anni ormai)


----------



## sheva90 (4 Settembre 2012)

A me il Tennis femminile non piace proprio..


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

odio Errani.


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Si, ma che appunto non riesce a confermarsi al top al contrario, ad esempio, di Roger che domina da 10 anni il tennis maschile.
> 
> Comunque direi che la Robson e la Kvitova possono diventare a breve le due dominatrici del circuito assieme alla Sharapova...( sto escludendo Serena perchè ha 30 anni ormai)


Stiamo comunque parlando di una che si è da poco ripresa da un infortunio gravissimo al piede e da un'EMBOLIA POLMONARE. Concordo con Snake: Serena al top è gioca proprio un altro sport. L'unica cosa che le si può imputare è che non sempre nel corso della sua carriera ha avuto la massima cura della sua forma fisica: in tal caso probabilmente avrebbe insidiato il record della Graf, ma parliamo comunque di una che ha vinto 13 slam


----------



## smallball (4 Settembre 2012)

forza Robertina x i quarti,ieri e' stata stellare


----------



## Pedrosa (4 Settembre 2012)

Mamma come gioca Roberta. Da fondo campo picchia come un fabbro, poi ti frega con la volèe, poi il vincente o il lob.. Veramente impressionato


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Si, ma che appunto non riesce a confermarsi al top al contrario, ad esempio, di Roger che domina da 10 anni il tennis maschile.
> 
> Comunque direi che la Robson e la Kvitova possono diventare a breve le due dominatrici del circuito assieme alla Sharapova...( sto escludendo Serena perchè ha 30 anni ormai)



Serena è al top da molto più tempo di Federer eh, il primo slam lo vinse nel 99, la bellezza di 13 anni fa. Mettici pure che rispetto a Roger ha un tennis molto più dispendioso dal punto di vista fisico e che ha avuto molti infortuni.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (4 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Serena è al top da molto più tempo di Federer eh, il primo slam lo vinse nel 99, la bellezza di 13 anni fa. Mettici pure che rispetto a Roger ha un tennis molto più dispendioso dal punto di vista fisico e che ha avuto molti infortuni.



Sisi, ma è indubbio che Serenona sia una delle più grandi tenniste di sempre.

Invece della Kvitova che ne pensate? A me piace un sacco...è del 1990 e ha già vinto Wimbledon..


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Sisi, ma è indubbio che Serenona sia una delle più grandi tenniste di sempre.
> 
> Invece della Kvitova che ne pensate? A me piace un sacco...è del 1990 e ha già vinto Wimbledon..



kvitova attualmente è la mia favorita (insieme alla meno quotata Petra Martic). Penso abbia un talento pazzesco, ma deve trovarsi un nutrizionista, perché ha una panza assolutamente non normale per un atleta. La vidi dal vivo a Roma contro Kerber (una tennista che detesto) e negli spostamenti era pachidermica


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Serena è al top da molto più tempo di Federer eh, il primo slam lo vinse nel 99, la bellezza di 13 anni fa. Mettici pure che rispetto a Roger ha un tennis molto più dispendioso dal punto di vista fisico e che ha avuto molti infortuni.



sinceramente non mi è chiaro perché il tennis di Serena sia da considerarsi più dispendioso di quello di Roger. Molti sottovalutano la componente atletica in Federer, perché meno preponderante rispetto alle altre componenti del suo tennis, specie se paragonato ai due androidi, ma il Federer 2003-2007 era un grillo, un pazzo scatenato, con un'elasticità ed esplosività pazzesche


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

E' probabilmente la più talentuosa tra quelle della nuova generazione ma oltre ad avere un problema di peso ha un gioco un pò troppo al limite, spesso incappa nelle giornate in cui spara dritti e rovesci fuori di 2 metri, deve trovare più equilibrio.


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> sinceramente non mi è chiaro perché il tennis di Serena sia da considerarsi più dispendioso di quello di Roger. Molti sottovalutano la componente atletica in Federer, perché meno preponderante rispetto alle altre componenti del suo tennis, specie se paragonato ai due androidi, ma il Federer 2003-2007 era un grillo, un pazzo scatenato, con un'elasticità ed esplosività pazzesche


Dai su non c'è paragone, ho visto Federer con una caviglia a pezzi quasi battere il miglior Nalbandian di sempre, ho visto Federer con la mononucleosi fare semifinale in Australia, Soderling con lo stesso problema ancora non s'è ripreso. Il suo è un gioco meno dispendioso perchè tecnicamente è anni luce avanti agli altri e ne compensa il gap atletico che ha con altri tennisti, è tutta una questione di polso. Serena non ha lo stesso vantaggio tecnicamente parlando sulle altre, lei domina prima di tutto da un punto di vista fisico, se non è non dico al 100% ma anche all'80 può capitare che perda al primo turno contro una carneade come è successo in Francia quest'anno. Meno dispendioso e non a caso non ha mai avuto infortuni importanti.


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

sì, ma il braccio non è mica un organo staccato dal corpo, sulla palla ci devi pure arrivare e con il giusto timing. Nel tennis moderno la componente atletica è fondamentale per tutti e il fatto che Federer dia le piste a tutti sotto il profilo tecnico non significa che atleticamente non faccia alcuno sforzo, benché non sia Nadal, ovviamente. E Serena domina le altre non atleticamente, ma di POTENZA, che è diverso, non è certo una specie di Sanchez Vicario. Se a differenza di Federer ha subito una maggior quantità di sconfitte inopinate in carriera è semplicemente perché a differenza di quest'ultimo non ha avuto la medesima cura nella gestione della propria condizione atletica (è risaputo che non sempre si è allenata con la massima abnegazione) ed è stata molto più sfortunata in quanto ad infortuni. Ripeto: rivedetevi Federer 2004 come saltellava qua e là, piazzava dritti in corsa alla Lendl e si girava continuamente per colpire dalla parte del dritto. Il fatto che Federer sia Dio tecnicamente non significa che giochi a Ping pong.


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

Stai facendo tutto te, non ho mica detto che Federer è una s3ga da un punto di vista atletico, semplicemente che Serena ha un gioco più dispendioso e su questo c'è poco da discutere. Poi sempre su Serena, ho detto che domina da un punto di vista fisico, non atletico, nel senso che la potenza che da alla palla lei non la da nessun'altra nel circuito quindi abbiamo detto la stessa identica cosa. Nel momento in cui non è in forma oltre a venir meno questa potenza fa pure una fatica bestiale sugli spostamenti laterali vista la mole che si ritrova.


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Stai facendo tutto te, non ho mica detto che Federer è una s3ga da un punto di vista atletico, semplicemente che Serena ha un gioco più dispendioso e su questo c'è poco da discutere.



convinto tu, per me è un'affermazione ampiamente discutibile


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

C' è Berdych comunque che entra in palla solo quando è in tabellone dalla parte di Roger, altrimenti esce sempre entro i primi due turni, per pinchio pinchernacolo


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Settembre 2012)

una volta tanto djokovic non ha dalla sua parte del tabellone i più forti


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2012)

Guarda finchè lo dico io è un conto ma l'ha detto lo stesso Roger qualche anno fa in una intervista che ha un gioco molto meno dispendioso di altri poi vedi te.


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Guarda finchè lo dico io è un conto ma l'ha detto lo stesso Roger qualche anno fa in una intervista che ha un gioco molto meno dispendioso di altri poi vedi te.



di altri, non di S. Williams.Fermo restando che paragoni tra giocatori di sesso diverso lasciano il tempo che trovano, IMHO


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (6 Settembre 2012)

Errani batte Vinci 6-2 6-4.

Alle 03.00 Federer vs Berdych...


----------



## Gekyn (6 Settembre 2012)

Lascia il tennis con le lacrime agli occhi e la standing ovation dell'Arthur Ashe Stadium, onore a Roddick


----------



## Prinz (6 Settembre 2012)

Berdych si ricorda come si gioca solo contro Roger


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2012)

*Semifinali donne*

Azarenka - Sharapova
S. Williams - Errani

*Semifinali uomini*

Berdych - Murray
(vincente Tipsarevic/Ferrer) - (vincente Del Potro/Djokovic)


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Settembre 2012)

Una notte che ricorderò comunque per sempre. Che emozione l'addio di Roddick, uno dei miei tennisti preferiti da sempre, gli auguro tutto il bene dalla vita! 
Riguardo Roger, una sconfitta che mi ha un po' spiazzato, anche se Berdych non è nuovo nel fare scherzi del genere al N.1 del mondo, che manterrà comunque la testa della classifica, infatti se Djoko vincerà il divario tra i due sarà comunque di 535 punti!


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Una notte che ricorderò comunque per sempre. Che emozione l'addio di Roddick, uno dei miei tennisti preferiti da sempre, gli auguro tutto il bene dalla vita!
> Riguardo Roger, una sconfitta che mi ha un po' spiazzato, anche se Berdych non è nuovo nel fare scherzi del genere al N.1 del mondo, che manterrà comunque la testa della classifica, infatti se Djoko vincerà il divario tra i due sarà comunque di 535 punti!


sicuro??solo 500 punti gli recupera?


----------



## Prinz (6 Settembre 2012)

Oramai Berdych è una vera e propria bestia nera per Roger, che non riesce a trovare un antidoto al gioco del ceco, il quale IMO è quello che al di fuori dei fab 4 ha i picchi di gioco più elevati. Neglli ultimi anni anche quando ha vinto Roger ha sempre incontrato notevoli difficoltà con berdych (V. Madrid), infatti io non ero per nulla contento del sorteggio dei quarti, nonostante Thomas - che comunque a me è sempre piaciuto molto - venisse da un periodo di buio totale.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (6 Settembre 2012)

Sto ca...di Berdych ha francamente rotto. E' un mezzo giocatore contro tutti e diventa un fenomeno solo con Roger


----------



## Snake (6 Settembre 2012)

Federer ha comunque fatto una partita penosa, come al solito quando gli altri fanno la partita della vita lui da una bella mano ma il vero eroe della giornata è Cilic, avanti 5-1 e 30-15 è riuscito a perdere il set


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sicuro??solo 500 punti gli recupera?



Si, perchè vincendo Djoko potrebbe avere al massimo i punti che aveva prima dell'inizio del torneo, avendolo vinto l'anno scorso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Settembre 2012)

che djokovic ieri sera!!!a tratti ha ricordato quello del 2011...era imbattibile ieri...del potro massacrato in 3 set


----------



## Prinz (7 Settembre 2012)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Sto ca...di Berdych ha francamente rotto. E' un mezzo giocatore contro tutti e diventa un fenomeno solo con Roger



Il tennis - non c'è niente da fare - è un confronto di caratteristiche. E Berdych ha caratteristiche che si adattano perfettamente al gioco di Roger. Non a caso Roger soffre con Berdych molto di più di quanto ad esempio soffra contro lo stesso Nole. 

COmunque il titolo possono già assegnarlo direttamente a Djokovic


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (7 Settembre 2012)

A questo punto spero vinca Ferrer, se lo merita per quanto è migliorato negli ultimi 2 anni.


----------



## Snake (7 Settembre 2012)

Pietà, vedere Ferrer vincere gli US Open sarebbe la morte del tennis, fortunatamente non penso ci sarà questo rischio, ieri ho rivisto il Djokovic del 2011, muro di gomma impressionante, rimandava dietro tutto al povero Palito.


----------



## bmb (7 Settembre 2012)

Dico che vince Murray. E sarebbe pure ora.


----------



## Prinz (7 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Pietà, vedere Ferrer vincere gli US Open sarebbe la morte del tennis, fortunatamente non penso ci sarà questo rischio, ieri ho rivisto il Djokovic del 2011, muro di gomma impressionante, rimandava dietro tutto al povero Palito.



quoto, per quanto non abbia niente contro lo spagnolo, perché trovo lodevole la sua umiltà e dedizione, vederlo vincere gli Us Open sarebbe un sacrilegio. Ma comunque non accadrà di certo, contro i fab 4 non la vede mai.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

azarenka sharapova la sfida degli urli


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Settembre 2012)

se djokovic gioca come ieri nessuno lo può battere..solo federer!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Azarenka batte Sharapova 3-6 6-2 6-4


----------



## Prinz (8 Settembre 2012)

le partite tra quelle due galline di Azarenka e Sharapova sono una roba comica e immonda.


----------



## sheva90 (8 Settembre 2012)

Oggi ore 18.00 Berdych vs. Murray e subito dopo Ferrer vs. Nole.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

murrey va in finale..djokovic ferrer sospesa quando ferrer stava per servire per il set sul 5-2...qualcuno che ha visto il primo set ci può dire se ferrer stava dominando a causa del vento o perchè djokovic dormiva?


----------



## Prinz (9 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> murrey va in finale..djokovic ferrer sospesa quando ferrer stava per servire per il set sul 5-2...qualcuno che ha visto il primo set ci può dire se ferrer stava dominando a causa del vento o perchè djokovic dormiva?



la seconda. fermo restando che sti Us Open stanno diventando sempre più una farsa di anno in anno


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

dai nole non fare ******!!se perde con ferrer non guardo più il tennis


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2012)

rincomincia l'ultima semifinale..1 set ferrer


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Settembre 2012)

grandissime sara errani e roberta vinci. 

http://www.gazzetta.it/Tennis/09-09...-titolo-live-finale-doppio-912557734159.shtml


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2012)

Errani 
Vinci 

due Slam in un anno


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

Grandi


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2012)

DjOko da urlo.


----------



## Prinz (10 Settembre 2012)

Serena batte Azarenka in 3 set, match molto più complicato del previsto. Per la finale del singolare maschile pronostico quantomai incerto. IL Djokovic visto contro Ferrer è uno schiacciasassi, ma Nole quest'anno si è preso parecchie pause e non è detto che ripeta quel tipo di prestazione. Murray dal canto suo non ha giocato benissimo durante la settimana, certo che se dovesse perdere la quinta finale su cinque, credo gli verrebbe un esaurimento nervoso... Da un lato mi farebbe piacere vincesse lo scozzese perché finalmente si vedrebbe un'annata con 4 vincitori diversi nei tornei dello Slam (cosa che non accade dal 2003). D'altra parte però Murraynon mi è mai stato troppo simpatico come personaggio, anche se come tennista lo preferisco leggermente a Nole. Di sicuro ha un talento che meriterebbe uno Slam, IMHO. Che sia la volta buona?. Dico Andy in 4 set


----------



## bmb (10 Settembre 2012)

Spero in Murray, è ora che dopo Federer vinca qualcuno che sappia giocare a tennis.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Settembre 2012)

Per me vince Murray.
Dopo l'Olimpiade, questo è il suo momento.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2012)

Dai bomb, Djoko è una bestia, la partita contro Ferrer è stata una dimostrazione di superiorità atletica e tecnica assoluta. Nole per quello che ha mostrato si merita nettamente la vittoria.


----------



## Snake (10 Settembre 2012)

Finale meravigliosa tra Serena e Azarenka, devo dire che era un bel pezzo che non vedevo una partita così bella ed emozionante tra le donne, ed era difficilmente pronosticabile alla vigilia, tutti si aspettavano un massacro e il primo set sembrava andare in questa direzione, invece la reazione della Azarenka è stata da applausi. La partita l'ha persa sul 5-4 quando ha servito per il match, Serena l'ha brekkata con una facilità enorme, Vika è uscita mentalmente dalla partita, da lì in poi non ha più messo una prima in campo e ha commesso troppi errori. 

Per oggi la ragione mi dice Nole in massimo 4 set, onestamente non lo vedevo così in palla dagli AO 2011, ieri contro Ferrer è stato terrificante ma ha giocato alla grande per tutto il torneo. Spero però in una vittoria di Murray che dopo tutte le scoppole che ha preso sarebbe anche ora che lo vincesse sto benedetto slam ma deve fare un mezzo miracolo, lui al contrario di Nole mi ha convinto poco poco.


----------



## smallball (10 Settembre 2012)

anche io dico Djoko in 4 set x stasera


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2012)

nelle ultime 2 uscite djokovic è tornato in versione muro di gomma..tutto quello che tiri lo prende!!se si ripete sui livelli degli ultimi 2 match sarà dura per murrey ma siccome nell'ultimo anno è sempre stato molto altalenante non mi sento assolutamente di escludere una vittoria dello scozzese...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2012)

Credo che Nole possa vincere con autorita',aldila del mio odio sportivo verso Murray!


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2012)

nonostante non abbia ripetuto le prestazioni dell'anno scorso, con un eventuale vittoria stasera negli slam ha fatto comunque una grande annata:vittoria australian open,finale rg,semifinale wimbledon e vittoria us open..mica male!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me vincerà Murray


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2012)

cosi come nel primo set contro ferrer djokovic non riesce a gestire il vento..al momento murrey è super favoritissimo


----------



## Gekyn (11 Settembre 2012)

Partita falsata dal vento....


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2012)

è fatta per Murray

- - - Aggiornato - - -

complimenti


----------



## prd7 (11 Settembre 2012)

Grandissimo Murray ma onore a Nole. Partita bellissima come quella di ieri.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Settembre 2012)

Alla 5° volta era giusto che lo vincesse....cmq non avesse giocato il giorno prima nole, non so come sarebbe finita.....


----------



## bmb (11 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai bomb, Djoko è una bestia, la partita contro Ferrer è stata una dimostrazione di superiorità atletica e tecnica assoluta. Nole per quello che ha mostrato si merita nettamente la vittoria.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

finale falsata:
a)dal vento
b)djokovic che gioca il giorno prima

perchè murrey vincesse si sarebbero dovute verificare delle stranezze che sono puntualmente avvenute


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Settembre 2012)

Vittoria meritata quella di Murray
L'oro olimpico gli ha dato quella convinzione nei propri mezzi che prima non aveva. Il talento invece l'ha sempre posseduto.
Il vento c'era per entrambi eh ...
Primo Slam per Murray, e state certi che non sarà l'ultimo ...


----------



## Snake (11 Settembre 2012)

Più che il vento penso abbia inciso la fatica di farsi 8 set in poco più di 24 ore perchè nel quinto era totalmente alla frutta fisicamente, il punto è che al quinto Djokovic non ci doveva arrivare, il modo in cui ha perso il secondo set dopo essere rientrato da sotto 4-0 è da assoluto pollo, smash elementare e dritto in campo aperto, due punti regalati ad un Murray che era nel pallone. Poi è rientrato in partita giocando secondo me due set straordinari ma lo sforzo fisico e mentale è stato enorme. Avesse vinto il secondo la chiudeva in 4, forse avrebbe vinto lo stesso col giorno di riposo, probabilmente avrebbe vinto comodamente senza le condizioni così sfavorevoli del vento ma coi se e coi ma non si conclude nulla, alla fine bravo Andy che per lo meno è rimasto in partita con la testa, avesse perso secondo me suicidava e poi a Djokovic l'anno scorso son girate troppe cose per bene, su tutte la semifinale con Federer proprio all'US Open, la ruota gira...

E' l'organizzazione del torneo che fa acqua da tutte le parti, da questo punto di vista sicuramente il major peggiore, intanto voglio vedere se finalmente si decidono a eliminare sto ***** di supersaturday, son 5 anni di fila che la finale si gioca di lunedì.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

adesso per un pò non dovrebbe esserci più niente di rilevante....fino a novembre mi pare


----------



## Prinz (11 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Più che il vento penso abbia inciso la fatica di farsi 8 set in poco più di 24 ore perchè nel quinto era totalmente alla frutta fisicamente, il punto è che al quinto Djokovic non ci doveva arrivare, il modo in cui ha perso il secondo set dopo essere rientrato da sotto 4-0 è da assoluto pollo, smash elementare e dritto in campo aperto, due punti regalati ad un Murray che era nel pallone. Poi è rientrato in partita giocando secondo me due set straordinari ma lo sforzo fisico e mentale è stato enorme. Avesse vinto il secondo la chiudeva in 4, forse avrebbe vinto lo stesso col giorno di riposo, probabilmente avrebbe vinto comodamente senza le condizioni così sfavorevoli del vento ma coi se e coi ma non si conclude nulla, alla fine bravo Andy che per lo meno è rimasto in partita con la testa, avesse perso secondo me suicidava e poi a Djokovic l'anno scorso son girate troppe cose per bene, su tutte la semifinale con Federer proprio all'US Open, la ruota gira...
> 
> E' l'organizzazione del torneo che fa acqua da tutte le parti, da questo punto di vista sicuramente il major peggiore, intanto voglio vedere se finalmente si decidono a eliminare sto ***** di supersaturday, son 5 anni di fila che la finale si gioca di lunedì.



Totalmente inappuntabile, quoto tutto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> adesso per un pò non dovrebbe esserci più niente di rilevante....fino a novembre mi pare



Adesso c'è la stagione indoor che io adoro, anche perché è una superficie su cui Roger ha sempre dato spettacolo. Mi piacerebbe tuttavia rivedere gli indoor superveloci di una volta


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Totalmente inappuntabile, quoto tutto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



in tv la danno su eurosport?


----------



## Prinz (11 Settembre 2012)

in genere danno Shangai, Parigi Bercy e le Atp Finals su Skysport, Basilea e Tokyo su Supertennis.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Secondo me vincerà Murray



Ve l'avevo detto


----------



## Prinz (11 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ve l'avevo detto



non eri l'unico (anche se ho sgarrato il risultato esatto)


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2012)

la cosa positiva è che si è rivisto comunque un djokovic stile 2011 nelle partite precedenti e probabilmente senza vento e con un giorno in più di riposo avrebbe vinto senza troppi affanni...resta il fatto che ci sarà da divertirsi...questo murrey può dire la sua,federer il solito,djokovic spero si mantenga su questi livelli..ma qui lo dico e scrivetevelo....il prossimo anno sarà quello di nadal...tornerà bello bombato e farà sfracelli


----------



## sheva90 (11 Settembre 2012)

Che palle, Murray mi sta sulle palle, però ha meritato.

Quest'anno Nole non riesce a fare l'ultimo step, si blocca prima, vedi le Olimpiadi, Toronto e pure ieri..


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> son 5 anni di fila che la finale si gioca di lunedì.



che rabbia, ho dovuto mollare all'1.30 perchè era tardissimo e non ho potuto vedere come finiva. 

mi spiace per nole, ma era ora che murray vincesse finalmente qualcosa.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (12 Settembre 2012)

Intanto Federer incrementa il suo vantaggio su Djoko nel Ranking ATP (adesso sono poco piu di 1400 punti, e 3400 sul terzo). Murray nuovo numero 3, Nadal numero 4.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2012)

Roger


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (12 Settembre 2012)

Trentunoanni ed è ancora numero 1.

MAMMA MIA.


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2012)

grande Roger immenso numero 1


----------



## prd7 (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè ha incrementato se è uscito ai quarti?


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (12 Settembre 2012)

Perchè Djoko, avendo vinto l'edizione del 2011, non si è riconfermato campione quindi ha perso molti punti rispetto all'anno scorso...evidentemente più punti di un Federer che l'anno scorso perse in semifinale e quest'anno è uscito ai quarti.


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2012)

Comunque è quasi impossibile che termini la stagione al numero 1, vado a memoria l'anno scorso nel finale di stagione vinse Parigi Bercy, Basilea e ATP finals, sono un'enormità di punti da difendere mentre Djokovic non ha quasi nulla da difendere.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2012)

djokovic dovrà però difendere l'australian open a gennaio!


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Settembre 2012)

ieri ho fatto la prima lezione di tennis della mia vita...devo dire che mi piace parecchio quindi continuerò di sicuro!!!
avete qualche consiglio da dare???

ieri ho fatto diritto e rovescio..col primo me la cavicchio....col secondo ho diversi problemi anche perchè non ho ancora deciso se farlo a 2 o ad una mano


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Comunque è quasi impossibile che termini la stagione al numero 1, vado a memoria l'anno scorso nel finale di stagione vinse Parigi Bercy, Basilea e ATP finals, sono un'enormità di punti da difendere mentre Djokovic non ha quasi nulla da difendere.


Sono piccoli tornei, è possibile che Djokovic e Murray non partecipino per recuperare le forze per gli AO


----------



## Snake (13 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono piccoli tornei, è possibile che Djokovic e Murray non partecipino per recuperare le forze per gli AO



What? Passi Basilea ma gli altri due son master 1000 e masters cup, da novembre a gennaio ai voglia a recuperare per l'AO.


----------



## Prinz (13 Settembre 2012)

Se non sbaglio ho sentito dire che Roger va a Shangai e salta Bercy


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Settembre 2012)

Era ora che Murray vincesse uno slam, anche se l'altra notte tifavo Djoko.

Immenso Roger, ancora più numero uno!


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2012)

in diretta su supertennis (canale 64 DT) la partita di coppa davis con seppi  non sta giocando molto bene, fa veramente fatica a vincere i punti, soprattutto nel primo set, ora gioca un pò più sciolto (giochiamo contro i cileni) 

scandaloso però che la rai non trasmetta le partite dell'italia


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2012)

primo punto italia


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Restiamo in Davis


----------



## Jaqen (13 Ottobre 2012)

Servizio del Match per Murray per la finale contro Nole a Shangai............


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2012)

Fuori Roger


----------



## Jaqen (13 Ottobre 2012)

Murray in finale.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (13 Ottobre 2012)

E grazie al *** zo che fuori Roger, ha giocato una partita PESSIMA sotto tanti punti di vista: servizio osceno,(ha fatto 3 doppi falli consecutivi in un game) serviva una prima ogni 10 battute. Per di più scoraggiato da questo, serviva la seconda a 150 km/h e Murray entrava sempre con un vincente in risposta. Inoltre non era incisivo con il dritto e si intuiva ad ogni punto che tutto sarebbe dipeso da Murray, il punto lo decideva lui.

L'unica consolazione è che, comunque, rimarrà numero uno nella classifica mondiale.


----------



## Snake (13 Ottobre 2012)

Ancora per poco mi sa


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Ottobre 2012)

oggi federer è rimasto in albergo...si prospetta una bella partita x domani!!favorito djokovic ma io dico murray che non ha ancora vinto nessun masters 1000 quest'anno


----------



## Prinz (13 Ottobre 2012)

Mai visto Roger servire così male


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2012)

Si ma è stato un torneo strano per Roger, soprattutto per le minacce di morte, alla partita prima di Murray a fine match non ha nemmeno salutato il pubblico come ha sempre fatto dopo ogni vittoria, sicuramente un pò di paura ce l'aveva.


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si ma è stato un torneo strano per Roger, soprattutto per le minacce di morte, alla partita prima di Murray a fine match non ha nemmeno salutato il pubblico come ha sempre fatto dopo ogni vittoria, sicuramente un pò di paura ce l'aveva.



non troviamo scuse inutili!!oggi non è mai entrato in partita e murray ha strameritato...


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Ottobre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non troviamo scuse inutili!!oggi non è mai entrato in partita e murray ha strameritato...


Si si non sto dicendo che avrebbe meritato di vincere, oggi ha giocato assolutamente male


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

murray avanti di un set e di un break nel secondo..vittoria ad un passo!


----------



## Jaqen (14 Ottobre 2012)

Djokoooo ciao ciao Murray :-D


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

vittoria meritata!murray nel terzo si vedeva che non ne aveva piu


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Tie break clamoroso


----------



## Prinz (14 Ottobre 2012)

nole ha fatto il punto dell'anno con quel tweener e successiva smorzata vincente


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> nole ha fatto il punto dell'anno con quel tweener e successiva smorzata vincente



quello è stato il punto decisivo!!ha fatto tornare la fiducia a nole!!bellissimo quando, dopo il punto fatto, sorride!!


----------



## sheva90 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Che finale emozionante.

Grandissimo Nole.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (14 Ottobre 2012)

Psicologicamente Djokovic non ha eguali, non molla mai.


----------



## Gallio (15 Ottobre 2012)

Le sette vite di Nole...


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Ottobre 2012)

Federer perde con Del Potro in 3 set a Basilea!e domani inizia il masters di Bercy con djokovic vicino a ritornare numero 1 al mondo


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Ottobre 2012)

federer annuncia di non partecipare al masters di parigi!
a fine settimana djokovic tornerà ufficialmente numero 1 al mondo!!

daje nole!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Novembre 2012)

incredibile al masters 1000 di parigi!eliminati nei primi 2 turni djokovic,murray e del potro


----------



## sheva90 (1 Novembre 2012)

Questo è il torneo delle occasioni.

Presumibile prima del Masters di Londra.


----------



## Arsozzenal (1 Novembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Questo è il torneo delle occasioni.
> 
> Presumibile prima del Masters di Londra.



Se lo giocano ferrer tsonga e berdich


----------



## sheva90 (2 Novembre 2012)

Fuori anche Berdych contro un Simon ordinato.

Il ragazzino polacco batte anche Tipsarevic che inventa un mal di gola ritirandosi.

Tra poco Ferrer vs. Tsonga sfida del giorno e a seguire Llodra e Querrey.


----------



## sheva90 (4 Novembre 2012)

Grande vittoria di Ferrer che vince il suo primo Masters 1000 a 30 anni contro la rivelazione Janowivcz.

Da domani parte il Masters di Londra.
Girone A che si apre con Murray vs. Berdych e Nole vs. Tsonga.
Girone B con Federer vs. Tipsarevic e Del Potro contro il neo-campione di Parigi Ferrer.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2012)

girone a il più tosto e interessante da vedere!!berdych-murray e tsonga djokovic sono già 2 partitissime


----------



## Prinz (12 Novembre 2012)

c'mon Roger! A casa l'ipocondriaco scozzese


----------



## bmb (12 Novembre 2012)

Che lezione tennistica.


----------



## smallball (12 Novembre 2012)

a mio parere a livello indoor i 2 piu' grandi interpreti della storia sono Roger e ,a dispetto delle 2 vittorie londinesi in tenera eta', Bum Bum Becker


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Novembre 2012)

partita da vedere stasera!!non si possono fare più di tanto pronostici


----------



## Prinz (12 Novembre 2012)

smallball ha scritto:


> a mio parere a livello indoor i 2 piu' grandi interpreti della storia sono Roger e ,a dispetto delle 2 vittorie londinesi in tenera eta', Bum Bum Becker



Federer è senza dubbio il più forte. Accanto a Becker in ogni caso citerei perlomeno Mcenroe, Sampras e Lendl


----------



## Snake (12 Novembre 2012)

Onestamente a me Murray ha fatto veramente schifo ieri, non so quanti meriti ci siano nella vittoria di Federer, il primo set dove ha servito sotto il 40% di prime Murray lo doveva chiudere 6-2 viste le sue rinomate capacità di ribattitore e difensore straordinario, nel secondo set meglio Federer ma quell'altro è uscito completamente fuori dalla partita mentalmente. Stasera sarà diverso, Nole è un combattente nato, vuole leggittimare il numero 1 del ranking sul campo e viene da due batoste contro Federer. Pronostico 60 Djoko 40 Federer, se serve come ha servito ieri come del resto in tutto il torneo (solo con Delpo ha servito decentemente) non la vedo bene.


----------



## sheva90 (13 Novembre 2012)

Chi ha visto la finale? Nole spaziale.


----------



## Snake (13 Novembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto la finale? Nole spaziale.



Io, partita straordinaria, soprattutto il primo set.

Match point annullato da Federer nel tie break e il rovescio di Nole che ha chiuso la partita punti dell'anno hands down.


----------



## bmb (13 Novembre 2012)

Bellissima partita. Peccato che Roger abbia avuto qualche amnesia di troppo. Avrebbe potuto vincerla. Comunque entra tra le top five dell'anno.


----------



## Prinz (13 Novembre 2012)

gran bella partita, finita 2 set a 0 ma con soltanto 1 punto di differenza nel complesso. Purtroppo la si è giocata sul terreno preferito di Nole: scambi lunghi e lottati da fondo, molti colpi interlocutori. Nonostante ciò Federer ha retto benissimo, mostrando anche ottime doti difensive, benché fosse Nole a comandare quasi sempre gli scambi (impressionante la potenza e la profondità/angolazione dei suoi colpi da fondo). Probabilmente è stato l'eccessivo sforzo fisico a fargli perdere lucidità al servizio: con una manciata di prime in più nei momenti topici avrebbe confermato entrambi i break nei set e portato a casa almeno un parziale, è stato questo IMO il dato più rilevante (c'è da dire però che nei match precedenti ha servito anche percentuali minori di prime). Inoltre dovrebbe provare ad entrare di più in top sulle seconde dell'avversario giocate sul suo rovescio. Gioca quasi sempre il back, consegnandosi allo scambio, il che ovviamente lo sfavorisce. Ogni tanto potrebbe prendersi qualche rischio in più: come fece ad esempio con Nadal a Indian Wells sfoderando quella che resta probabilmente la sua migliore prestazione stagionale. Ad ogni modo è commovente la tenacia e la determinazione con cui questo 31enne si sforza ancora di combattere per questo sport, a dispetto della carta d'identità e del palmares già fin troppo ampio. Anche ieri sera 5-6 colpi da antologia, di quelli che ogni volta ti fanno capire perché non puoi fare a meno di amare incondizionatamente questo giocatore incommensurabile. Quanto a Nole, il suo gioco non mi appassiona particolarmente, ma v'è da dire che è davvero impressionante: impressionante in risposta, impressionante nel rivoltare lo scambio con un colpo solo, impressionante per la regolarità, la profondità e geometria dei colpi, la solidità tattica e mentale, la freschezza atletica: numero 1 con pieno merito e miglior giocatore di questo 2012.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Novembre 2012)

Che finale!!!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Novembre 2012)

grandissima partita!!una chiusura migliore di 2012 non si poteva immaginare!!il matchpoint è stato da urlo...federer solita classe ma djokovic è incredibile!ha una solidità mentale che nessuno ha..


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Gennaio 2013)

lunedi inizia l'australian open!federer nella parte di tabellone di murrey,del potro e tsonga.Djokovic con ferrer e berdych


----------



## Prinz (15 Gennaio 2013)

Errani subito fuori, non che mi dispiaccia


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Maledetta Errani, mi hai fatto perdere la schedina. Maledetta!


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Gennaio 2013)

praticamente non riesco a vedere nulla viste le 10 ore di fuso orario!!comunque primo turno in scioltezza per tutti i big


----------



## Prinz (19 Gennaio 2013)

oh ma che mazzo Murray e Djokovic con sto tabellone! Djokovic non ha praticamente nessuno fino alla finale (forse il solo Berdych, che nella sua vita rompe le scatole solo ed esclusivamente a Federer), Murray si è visto eliminare Del Potro e si ritrova dalla sua parte del tabellone Simon,infortunato e reduce da un incontro assurdo e surreale con Monfils e il vincente di Chardy/Seppi. Roger invece becca Tomic al secondo, Raonic al terzo e Tsonga ai quarti. bella roba


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Gennaio 2013)

Djokovic ha ferrer e berdych...è murray quello che va liscio fino alla semifinale!la partita con delpo sarebbe potuta essere interessante!peccato!


----------



## Snake (20 Gennaio 2013)

Lo svizzero che non t'aspetti ha portato Djokovic al quinto set, mo vediamo come va a finire


----------



## Gekyn (20 Gennaio 2013)

Grande stanislav, il secondo più bel rovescio del circuito....


----------



## Prinz (20 Gennaio 2013)

Grande Stan, però poteva vincerla. Risultato profondamente ingiusto


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2013)

a fine partita stan mi è sembrato visibilmente commosso!!onore a lui per la grande partita!non poteva fare meglio di cosi.Spero che djokovic non senta più di tanto questa partita.Nei prossimi due turni affronta avversari con cui ha sempre fatto bene


----------



## Snake (21 Gennaio 2013)

Federer-Tsonga

Murray-Chardy

Djokovic-Berdych

Ferrer-Almagro

Djokovic c'ha un'autostrada fino alla finale.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Federer-Tsonga
> 
> Murray-Chardy
> 
> ...



mah!non ne sono cosi sicuro!
ha ottimi precedenti con entrambi ma non vorrei che le 5 ore di ieri si facessero sentire..tsonga da quel poco che ho visto mi è sembrato parecchio in palla!potrebbe anche dire la sua


----------



## Prinz (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mah!non ne sono cosi sicuro!
> ha ottimi precedenti con entrambi ma non vorrei che le 5 ore di ieri si facessero sentire..tsonga da quel poco che ho visto mi è sembrato parecchio in palla!potrebbe anche dire la sua



Pure con Seppi al Rolando dell'anno scorso non perse per un nonnulla, però poi è arrivato in finale. Per me non ci sono dubbi che il primo finalista sarà lui.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Pure con Seppi al Rolando dell'anno scorso non perse per un nonnulla, però poi è arrivato in finale. Per me non ci sono dubbi che il primo finalista sarà lui.


anche con tsonga aveva annullato 3 o 4 match point e poi aveva vinto


----------



## Prinz (21 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> anche con tsonga aveva annullato 3 o 4 match point e poi aveva vinto



Nelle situazioni critiche tira sempre fuori il meglio di sé. Sotto questo profilo è insuperabile, anche con un pizzico di fortuna in certi casi.


----------



## Gekyn (21 Gennaio 2013)

È un serbo e questo vuol dire tanto!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Gennaio 2013)

nole fa fuori anche berdych..lo aspetta in semifinale ferrer che oggi l'ha vista davvero brutta con almagro!domani da seguire tsonga-federer


----------



## Prinz (22 Gennaio 2013)

C.v.d.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me questo federer può arrivare in finale....


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2013)

Almagro eroe di giornata


----------



## Prinz (22 Gennaio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo federer può arrivare in finale....



Non so. Come al solito dipende tutto dal servizio. Se gira quello può pure farcela


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Gennaio 2013)

Forza Roger ! A 31 anni ancora riesce ad essere tra i primi al mondo, incredibile.


----------



## Prinz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Penosissimo Roger sti primi due set. Anche se dovesse farcela con Tsonga non vedo mezza speranza contro i due energumeni


----------



## Snake (23 Gennaio 2013)

Che pena Federer mamma mia


----------



## Prinz (23 Gennaio 2013)

IL peggior Federer dalla semi del Roland Garros con Djokovic. Contro Murray se non ritrova un minimo di condizione, rischia una stesa anche peggiore di quella olimpica


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2013)

con murray ha ben poche speranze..federer arriva da una partita pessima portata fino al quinto mentre murray praticamente non ha ancora giocato!per me il favorito per vincere il torneo è lui


----------



## Prinz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> con murray ha ben poche speranze..federer arriva da una partita pessima portata fino al quinto mentre murray praticamente non ha ancora giocato!per me il favorito per vincere il torneo è lui



dai su, smettila di fare scaramanzia pro Nole  Il vero favorito non può che essere lui.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> dai su, smettila di fare scaramanzia pro Nole  Il vero favorito non può che essere lui.



scaramanzia?

parlando seriamente non ho ancora visto murray giocare e quindi non so in che condizioni sia!se è sui livelli dell'anno scorso può sicuramente lottare alla pari...federer ha poche speranze con lui sinceramente


----------



## Prinz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> scaramanzia?
> 
> parlando seriamente non ho ancora visto murray giocare e quindi non so in che condizioni sia!se è sui livelli dell'anno scorso può sicuramente lottare alla pari...federer ha poche speranze con lui sinceramente



beh, è anche normale. tutto quello che verrà fuori dalla carriera di Roger d'ora in poi sarà un comunque un di più. E' già tanto alla sua età vederlo lottare come un ragazzino contro avversari affamati, atletici e di 5-6 anni più giovani


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2013)

a me comunque non è dispiaciuto il match tra Federer e Tsonga e penso che Roger abbia dimostrato tutto fuorchè debolezza, ma anche Tsonga si è battuto fino alla morte 

a parte ciò teniamo conto che i top 4 sono arrivati tutti in semifinale quindi saranno due partite assolutamente da non perdere...


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

djokovic schiacciasassi con ferrer!6-2,6-2,6-1


----------



## Prinz (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> djokovic schiacciasassi con ferrer!6-2,6-2,6-1


----------



## Snake (24 Gennaio 2013)

Su questa superficie di gomma forse è il più forte di sempre


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

ho visto ora la partita!semplicemente ingiocabile!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2013)

terzo titolo Slam conquistato da Errani e Vinci


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Errani e Vinci conquistano l'Australian Open doppio donne in 3 set contro le padrone di casa Barty-Dellacqua per 6-2 3-6 6-2 e conquistano il terzo slam in doppio dopo il Roland Garros e lo US Open, confermandosi la miglior coppia femminile.


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2013)

grandissime!!!!


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2013)

complimenti ad Andy Murray secondo finalista a Melbourne dopo 5 set durissimi contro Federer


----------



## Snake (25 Gennaio 2013)

Federer 5 ace, in 4 ore di gioco.

Murray 21 ace, prime a 190 costanti, nessun doppio fallo.

Con questi presupposti oserei dire miracoloso il fatto che Federer sia arrivato al quinto, se il servizio non gli da una mano non vince mai contro questi cyborg. Oggi Murray per buona parte del match è stato spaziale, letteralmente ingiocabile nei suoi turni, peccato per lui che quei cali di tensione che lo fanno andare nel pallone siano ancora frequenti, ma meno degli anni passati se non altro. 

Domenica con Nole vedo favorito il serbo ma non di molto, penso che le 4 ore non si faranno sentire più di tanto, Murray ormai ha raggiunto il top a livello atletico, nel quinto set sembrava fresco come una rosa.


----------



## Prinz (25 Gennaio 2013)

Federer senza servizio, senza gambe e senza spinta nei colpi. Un miracolo che l'abbia portata al quinto solo grazie ad una grande voglia e tigna. Per questo posso solo dire mille volte grazie a questo immenso campione. Quanto a Murray devo dire che l'ho trovato molto migliorato al servizio e con il dritto, inoltre ha svestito i panni del pallettaro per giocare molto più in spinta. Per la finale dico 80% Nole 20% Murray


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Gennaio 2013)

Murray ha vinto solo perché ha più energie dalla sua, causa età e minuti di gioco nel torneo. Nel 5° set Federer era spompato !


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Gennaio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Murray ha vinto solo perché ha più energie dalla sua, causa età e minuti di gioco nel torneo. Nel 5° set Federer era spompato !



con quella percentuale di prime federer non andava da nessuna parte


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2013)

mi sto rivedendo la partita su Eurosport... complimenti a Murray ma anche a Federer per come ha resistito fino al 5°


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Gennaio 2013)

La Azarenka ha vinto in 3 set l'Australian Open femminile contro la cinese Na Li.


----------



## Prinz (26 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La Azarenka ha vinto in 3 set l'Australian Open femminile contro la cinese Na Li.



quanto odio Azarenka


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Primo set della finale maschile vinto al tie break da Murray. Ora sotto con il secondo set.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo set sempre risolto al tie break ma a favore di Djokovic. Ora si va al terzo set.


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Trionfo di Nole


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2013)

Occasione persa da Murray ad inizio secondo set quando ha avuto 3 palle break per il 2-0 e non le ha sfruttate, poi è anche scoppiato fisicamente, poca roba anche al servizio a differenza della partita con Federer. Djokovic comunque le prende tutte, ribadisco quanto detto l'altro giorno, su questa superficie di gomma è il più forte di sempre.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Gennaio 2013)

Complimenti a Nole, anche se con un ora di ritardo e qualche game di troppo!!!


----------



## Prinz (27 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Occasione persa da Murray ad inizio secondo set quando ha avuto 3 palle break per il 2-0 e non le ha sfruttate, poi è anche scoppiato fisicamente, poca roba anche al servizio a differenza della partita con Federer. Djokovic comunque le prende tutte, ribadisco quanto detto l'altro giorno, su questa superficie di gomma è il più forte di sempre.



beh, non è che ci abbiano giocato in molti su questa superficie di gomma


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Il primo nell'era open a vincere tre Open d'Australia di fila.


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2013)

grande nolee!!purtroppo non ho visto la partita perchè stavo andando a bergamo.Me la rivedrò domani.Qualche replica la daranno sicuramente


----------



## sheva90 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Idolo assoluto.

Best in the world.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

il prossimo torneo qual'è?


----------



## MarcoReus (30 Gennaio 2013)

ma Nadal quando torna?


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2013)

MarcoReus ha scritto:


> ma Nadal quando torna?



mi pare che faccia un torneo in chile forse settimana prossima!il suo rientro è imminente..sono da verificare le condizioni fisiche più che altro


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2013)

su supertennis c'è live nadal nella partita del suo ritorno


----------



## Prinz (7 Febbraio 2013)

peccato, si stava così bene senza


----------



## sheva90 (8 Febbraio 2013)

È tornato al torneo di Vina Del Mar


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Febbraio 2013)

nadal ha perso in finale sia nel singolo che nel doppio nel torneo atp 250 di vina del mar...esordio alquanto deludente!!contando che si giocava sulla terra rossa ci vorrà un bel pò per riaverlo a livelli quantomeno competitivi con i migliori


----------



## Gekyn (11 Febbraio 2013)

sta facendo la preparazione per il Roland Garros


----------



## sheva90 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ci vuole tempo e' fisiologico


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole tempo e' fisiologico



sicuramente ci vuole tempo ma sinceramente mi sarei aspettato una vittoria in finale con quell'avversario e per giunta sulla terra


----------



## 4312 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Nadal è in fase di totale rodaggio, tant'è che ogni movimento pericoloso per il ginocchio veniva opportunamente evitato. Più fermo del solito, decisamente più fermo, al 30% oserei dire, contro un avversario che tirava a tutto braccio e tutto stava sorprendentemente in campo. Si sommano le due cose e si capisce il perché della sconfitta.


----------



## Prinz (13 Febbraio 2013)

vabbè ma è normale, è stato fermo per mesi


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

nadal vince l'atp 500 di acapulco vincendo in finale contro ferrer 6-0,6-2...risultato incredibile per me!non pensavo che potesse vincere e in particolar modo con questo punteggio contro ferrer che è uno specialista della terra rossa!
djokovic invece vince l'atp di dubai battendo in finale Berdych e in semifinale Del Potro


----------



## sheva90 (5 Marzo 2013)

Da giovedì Indian Wellls...


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

stasera quarto di finale nadal-federer..da non perdere!


----------



## Prinz (14 Marzo 2013)

visto federer ieri sera: Impresentabile


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (14 Marzo 2013)

La registrerò, è alle 3.00 ore italiane..


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Marzo 2013)

nadal può arrivare in finale,anche se con del petro sarà molto dura...federer non l'ho ancora visto giocare sinceramente quindi non posso dare un giudizio...ho visto solo djokovic che fino ad ora sta passeggiando,nadal ho visto qualche spezzone della prima partita,idem murray....


----------



## Snake (14 Marzo 2013)

Federer sta facendo pena, come del resto dal quarto di finale con Tsonga in Australia, o ha qualche problema fisico (schiena?) oppure siamo arrivati alla fine e perdere stanotte da questo Nadal sarebbe una bella mazzata psicologica


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2013)

Nadal ha battuto Federer in 2 set,6-4/6-2.


----------



## Ale (15 Marzo 2013)

senza infortuni, questo qua sarebbe stra primo nel ranking


----------



## Prinz (15 Marzo 2013)

Roger è proprio cotto


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Marzo 2013)

non ho ancora visto la partita quindi non so se la vittoria è dovuta più ai meriti di nadal o ai demeriti di federer....aspetterei di vederlo con un murray o un djokovic per vedere come sta veramente...resta il fatto che sulla terra probabilmente è ancora il numero 1


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Marzo 2013)

ho guardato nel pomeriggio solo una parte di partita...federer veramente conciato maluccio,nadal aspetto a giudicarlo contro un avversario integro..berdych può già essere interessante!stasera 2 belle partite:djokovic-tsonga(ore 21 e 30 italiane) e a seguire murray-delpotro


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Marzo 2013)

un grandissimo del potro,dopo aver battuto murray ai quarti di finale,elimina anche il numero 1 al mondo e superfavorito per la vittoria finale djokovic...delpo sta tornando ai livelli del 2009,sono contento per lui...ora finale con nadal..il delpotro visto ieri può sicuramente vincere,soprattutto perchè nadal fatica ancora parecchio a tenere gli scambi e delpotro ieri sotto questo punto di vista mi è sembrato micidiale...speriamo non si faccia sentire la fatica dopo due match molto duri


----------



## Ale (17 Marzo 2013)

a che ora c'e' la finale?


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> a che ora c'e' la finale?



alle 22


----------



## Ale (18 Marzo 2013)

Vamos!


----------



## Frikez (18 Marzo 2013)

Nadal è finito


----------



## Prinz (18 Marzo 2013)

Che Peccato Juan Martin. E' scoppiato sul più bello


----------



## Prinz (18 Marzo 2013)

Poi magari qualcuno mi spiega come fa un atleta che rimane fermo oltre sette mesi per gravi problemi alle ginocchia che ne mettono a repentaglio la carriera, a collezionare tre vittorie in quattro tornei disputati su due superfici diverse.


----------



## Snake (18 Marzo 2013)

Forse perchè questi gravi problemi alle ginocchia non ci sono mai staticon questo qui è difficile non pensar male, io francamente comeback così repentini ad alti livelli faccio fatica a ricordarmeli, penso allo stesso Del Potro che c'ha messo praticamente due anni per tornare competitivo (al di là del fatto che fosse un infortunio diverso). Fisicamente è tornato quello mostruoso di prima, gli stessi recuperi miracolosi, lo stesso dritto anomalo che ti butta fuori dal campo, sembra non sia cambiato nulla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Marzo 2013)

premettendo che non sono ancora riuscito a vedere la partita,questo risultato mi stupisce parecchio...non avrei mai pensato che in un solo mese potesse ritornare a questo livello...viene veramente a pensare male!!sappiamo già chi sarà il vincitore dei tornei sulla terra allora


----------



## sheva90 (20 Marzo 2013)

Ora a Miami non ci saranno ne Roger ne Rafa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Aprile 2013)

domani alle 14 da non perdere finale di montecarlo,djokovic vs nadal!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2013)

partitissima della Vinci in Fed Cup, sotterrata la Kvitova, sempre breakkata in due set 6-4, 6-1


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

grande nole


----------



## sheva90 (26 Aprile 2013)

The best


----------



## Prinz (8 Maggio 2013)

GRIGOR

p.S. pubblico spagnolo nadaliota ieri sera veramente VERGOGNOSO


----------



## Prinz (9 Maggio 2013)

Ho l'impressione che possiamo dire addio a Roger


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Maggio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che possiamo dire addio a Roger



Non ho visto la partita ma non è un risultato che mi lascia a bocca aperta..aspettiamo dopo wimbledon a giudicarlo..se fallisce sia a parigi chhe roma che wimbledon allora si che mi stupirei


----------



## Snake (24 Maggio 2013)

Se al RG avremo Nadal vs Djokovic sarà in semifinale visto che lo spagnolo è andato a finire dalla parte del tabellone del serbo. Meglio per Djokovic secondo me, giocarsela in semifinale gli darebbe meno pressione che in una finale. 

Federer sulla carta strada spianata verso la semifinale, forse anche verso la finale ma dipende quale versione vedremo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Maggio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Se al RS avremo Nadal vs Djokovic sarà in semifinale visto che lo spagnolo è andato a finire dalla parte del tabellone del serbo. Meglio per Djokovic secondo me, giocarsela in semifinale gli darebbe meno pressione che in una finale.
> 
> Federer sulla carta strada spianata verso la semifinale, forse anche verso la finale ma dipende quale versione vedremo.



federer ultimamente ha un c.ulo sfondato con i tabelloni..parecchio sfortunato djokovic che si becca sempre dimitrov che è una mina vagante!su 5 set non dovrebbe avere troppi problemi ad arrivare in semifinale però


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2013)

Errani di nuovo in semifinale al Roland Garros.


----------



## smallball (4 Giugno 2013)

esecuzione di Roger..x ora Tsonga dominante


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2013)

siamo alla fine? Fra tre settimane Wimbledon emetterà sentenza definitiva.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2013)

me lo aspettavo Roger fuori dopo la faticaccia con Simon


----------



## Prinz (5 Giugno 2013)

E' palesemente scoppiato. Ha problemi fisici che si trascina dietro almeno dal Rolando scorso, lo vedrebbe anche un cieco. Non so se siano gli acciacchi dell'età o c'è qualcos'altro, ma Federer che gioca col bustino, che serve prime a 180 e seconde a 128, che sbaglia smash elementari, che fa punto solo da fermo, che è sempre costantemente in ritardo sulla palla sia dalla parte del dritto che del rovescio non si è mai visto. Gli è rimasto solo il braccio, ma non si può lottare solo con quello. Parliamo comunque di un tizio che ha fatto 36 quarti slam consecutivi, cioè praticamente 9 anni ai vertici senza pause. Non so se mi spiego. Normale sia alla canna del gas.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Giugno 2013)

attenti oggi a djokovic haas..potrebbe uscirne una gran bella partita!!
spero che tsonga riesca a battere ferrer in semifinale ma la vedo dura!!


----------



## Frikez (6 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Federer sulla carta strada spianata verso la semifinale, forse anche verso la finale ma dipende quale versione vedremo.




Federer è cotto quest'anno ma secondo me vincerà ancora degli slam, non è alla canna del gas, ha bisogno di staccare la spina per un po'


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Federer è cotto quest'anno ma secondo me vincerà ancora degli slam, non è alla canna del gas, ha bisogno di staccare la spina per un po'



mah non so!contro djokovic e nadal(su 5 set tra l'altro) la vedo dura...però tutto può essere


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2013)

la williams è un trans... un c'è spiegazione


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2013)

x ora non c'e' storia


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2013)




----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2013)

errani devastata dalla williams


----------



## Prinz (6 Giugno 2013)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate? La Williams asfalta con simili punteggi anche le varie Sharapova e Azarenka (ricordate i giochi olimpici?)


----------



## Albijol (6 Giugno 2013)

A 31 anni nel tennis non sei finito, ma strafinito


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2013)

mi aspettavo 6-0, 6-0 williams, è andata fin bene


----------



## tamba84 (6 Giugno 2013)

è illegale che la williams giochi tra le donne.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2013)

williams semplicemente illegale...
comunque,domani alle 13 mettetevi comodi...nadal vs djokovic!!!
non c'è nessun favorito,partita dall'esito quanto mai difficile e non pronosticabile


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2013)

un'esecuzione impietosa


----------



## Prinz (6 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> williams semplicemente illegale...
> comunque,domani alle 13 mettetevi comodi...nadal vs djokovic!!!
> non c'è nessun favorito,partita dall'esito quanto mai difficile e non pronosticabile



Io dico Nole. Perché il precedente di Montecarlo conta. Perché sta servendo da dio ed in generale serve (e risponde) meglio di Nadal.
Perché ha le caratteristiche tecniche necessarie a scardinare il gioco di Nadal: non soffre le rotazioni e i rimbalzi alti ed ha un rovescio fenomenale. Perché è più in condizione, Nadal viene comunque da una pausa di 7 mesi. A favore di Nadal invece ci saranno le condizioni climatiche: sole e campo asciutto. Ovviamente dare perdente un tizio che al RG ha un saldo di 57 - 1 e che comunque contro Wawrinka ha dimostrato di aver ritrovato buona forma è un azzardo, ma me ne assumo la responsabilità. Nole in 5


----------



## Livestrong (6 Giugno 2013)

Ieri non ha manco sudato. La camera iperbarica fa miracoli, da discreto giocatore a fenomeno nel giro di qualche mese da quando ha iniziato ad usarla.

Vincerà in carrozza con Nadal e poi schianterà Ferrer in finale


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Io dico Nole. Perché il precedente di Montecarlo conta. Perché sta servendo da dio ed in generale serve (e risponde) meglio di Nadal.
> Perché ha le caratteristiche tecniche necessarie a scardinare il gioco di Nadal: non soffre le rotazioni e i rimbalzi alti ed ha un rovescio fenomenale. Perché è più in condizione, Nadal viene comunque da una pausa di 7 mesi. A favore di Nadal invece ci saranno le condizioni climatiche: sole e campo asciutto. Ovviamente dare perdente un tizio che al RG ha un saldo di 57 - 1 e che comunque contro Wawrinka ha dimostrato di aver ritrovato buona forma è un azzardo, ma me ne assumo la responsabilità. Nole in 5



io ripeto che non me la sento di fare un pronostico perchè sarebbe proprio tirato a caso!
certamente djokovic è l'unico che è riuscito a mettere in difficoltà sempre e a battere nadal sulla terra....
ho guardato spezzoni di quasi tutte le partite di entrambi i giocatori e nadal mi sembra un pochino messo meglio(soprattutto ieri con stan)...vero è che djokovic a montecarlo dopo aver fatto un torneo sudatissimo e in cui rischiava di perdere ad ogni partita,anche a causa dell'infortunio, in finale ha giocato da mostro!


----------



## Prinz (6 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ieri non ha manco sudato. La camera iperbarica fa miracoli, da discreto giocatore a fenomeno nel giro di qualche mese da quando ha iniziato ad usarla.
> 
> Vincerà in carrozza con Nadal e poi schianterà Ferrer in finale



*Ipobarica 

Discreto giocatore comunque non direi, aveva già un Australian Open (Vinto a 20 anni) in cascina, più svariati tornei tra cui diversi 1000. Insomma, si vedeva che era forte. Certo, il salto di qualità dal punto di vista atletico è stato notevole


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> *Ipobarica
> 
> Discreto giocatore comunque non direi, aveva già un Australian Open (Vinto a 20 anni) in cascina, più svariati tornei tra cui diversi 1000. Insomma, si vedeva che era forte. Certo, il salto di qualità dal punto di vista atletico è stato notevole



l'ipotesi che sia stata la dieta per la celiachia secondo me può assolutamente essere vera!!a quei livelli soprattutto può fare una grande differenza a livello atletico


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2013)

E' determinante che Djokovic vinca il primo set per dare incertezze a Rafa, per quello che ho visto finora dico Nole in 4, manco in 5. Nadal nei primi 3 turni ha fatto abbastanza pena, con Wawrinka e il nippo è sembrato tornare ai suoi migliori livelli ma non so fino a che punto sia stato lui ad elevare il suo gioco, quei due storicamente non hanno mai fatto male allo spagnolo, Wawrinka poi veniva pure dalla maratona con Gasquet. 

Ho visto Fognini devastare Nadal sulla diagonale di rovescio, se Djokovic è centrato col rovescio non può perdere, che ci sia sole che spacca le pietre o pioggia, non è come Federer che soffre il rimbalzo alto sui topponi di Nadal, anzi forse si trova meglio con quei rimbalzi che non con colpi piatti. L'unico dubbio che ho su di lui è la tenuta di testa, con Haas nel terzo set due volte ha sbracato, con Nadal non puoi permetterti mezza distrazione. 

Coraggio Nole, metti fine al regno di sto maledetto che non se ne può più, una finale con Ferrer poi mi ucciderebbe (perchè per me c'arriva Ferrer in finale dall'altra parte).


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2013)

Mah, la fate troppo facile con Nole. Con Haas ha vinto in scioltezza però ha mostrato qualche limite, mentre il torneo di Rafa è in ascesa. Spero di sbagliarmi, ma dico Nadal in 4 set che va a sfidare Ferrer, ho questa sensazione( 2 spagnoli,uno più simpatico dell'altro.....).


----------



## Prinz (6 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> l'ipotesi che sia stata la dieta per la celiachia secondo me può assolutamente essere vera!!a quei livelli soprattutto può fare una grande differenza a livello atletico



Sinceramente tra la dieta a base di glutine ed una pratica che equivale in tutto e per tutto all'EPO o ad un'emotrasfusione propenderei per la seconda 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> E' determinante che Djokovic vinca il primo set per dare incertezze a Rafa, per quello che ho visto finora dico Nole in 4, manco in 5. Nadal nei primi 3 turni ha fatto abbastanza pena, con Wawrinka e il nippo è sembrato tornare ai suoi migliori livelli ma non so fino a che punto sia stato lui ad elevare il suo gioco, quei due storicamente non hanno mai fatto male allo spagnolo, Wawrinka poi veniva pure dalla maratona con Gasquet.
> 
> *Ho visto Fognini devastare Nadal sulla diagonale di rovescio, se Djokovic è centrato col rovescio non può perdere*, che ci sia sole che spacca le pietre o pioggia, non è come Federer che soffre il rimbalzo alto sui topponi di Nadal, anzi forse si trova meglio con quei rimbalzi che non con colpi piatti. L'unico dubbio che ho su di lui è la tenuta di testa, con Haas nel terzo set due volte ha sbracato, con Nadal non puoi permetterti mezza distrazione.
> 
> Coraggio Nole, metti fine al regno di sto maledetto che non se ne può più, una finale con Ferrer poi mi ucciderebbe (perchè per me c'arriva Ferrer in finale dall'altra parte).



Bravo, ho pensato esattamente lo stesso. Comunque il sogno (irrealizzabile) è Nole - Jo, con quest'ultimo che vince e dà spettacolo davanti al pubblico di casa. L'incubo (assolutamente non impossibile, anzi) è una finale Nadal - Ferrer. Manovale e capomastro


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Sinceramente tra la dieta a base di glutine ed una pratica che equivale in tutto e per tutto all'EPO o ad un'emotrasfusione propenderei per la seconda
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



pensa se succedesse:maratona incredibile nadal djokovic..vince il serbo che stremato perde con ferrer..la fine del tennis


----------



## Prinz (6 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pensa se succedesse:maratona incredibile nadal djokovic..vince il serbo che stremato perde con ferrer..la fine del tennis



Nole o Nadal non perderebbero da Ferrer nemmeno con una gamba sola


----------



## Snake (6 Giugno 2013)

C'è il giorno di riposo, non sarebbe un problema nemmeno se giocassero 8 ore


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

spero di sbagliarmi ma per me vince Nadal 3-1


----------



## Ale (7 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> pensa se succedesse:maratona incredibile nadal djokovic..vince il serbo che stremato perde con ferrer..la fine del tennis



Ma anche se finisse contro nadal ridotto uno straccio basterebbe un trattamento nella cabina magica e tutto tornerebbe a posto magicamente


----------



## Prinz (7 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Ma anche se finisse contro nadal ridotto uno straccio basterebbe un trattamento nella cabina magica e tutto tornerebbe a posto magicamente



Sì, come no. Fa un salto in New Jersey e torna.


----------



## Ale (7 Giugno 2013)

è piu un sommozzatore che un tennista


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Giugno 2013)

Daje Nole, grande cuore rossonero


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

primo set 6-4 nadal


----------



## Prinz (7 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> è piu un sommozzatore che un tennista



Il tuo favorito invece è un atleta al di sopra di ogni sospetto


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

sta partita finisce in 3 set se nole continua a giocare così


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

finalmente Nole! Daje!


----------



## Prinz (7 Giugno 2013)

C'è qualcosa che non va. Troppo falloso il serbo. E serve pianissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

partita finita salvo miracoli sportivi


----------



## Livestrong (7 Giugno 2013)

Era una tattica, l'ha lasciato sfogare. Adesso si scatena


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

Nadal primo finalista


----------



## Livestrong (7 Giugno 2013)

Adesso riparte la cavalcata


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

Nadal ha giocato il 5° set solo una volta prima di oggi al Roland Garros: contro Isner al primo turno nel 2011


----------



## Prinz (7 Giugno 2013)

Cosa ha fatto Nole ragazzi. Grandissimo, comunque vada a finire.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2013)

Djokovic oggi è tutto cuore, penso vincerà Nadal perchè il serbo è costantemente al limite, è costretto a giocare sulle linee però che ***** di cuore, solo lui può fare questi comeback, solo lui


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Djokovic oggi è tutto cuore, penso vincerà Nadal perchè il serbo è costantemente al limite, è costretto a giocare sulle linee però che ***** di cuore, solo lui può fare questi comeback, solo lui



pienamente d'accordo, quando nadal ha brekkato sul 5-5 chiunque altro sarebbe stato con un piede nella fossa


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2013)

vai Nole!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

partita bellissima adesso


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Giugno 2013)

Non so chi vincerà, ma di sicuro entrambi sono schifosamente forti


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Giugno 2013)

Grande Rafa


----------



## Ale (7 Giugno 2013)

tennis vs sommozzatori

ha vinto il tennis



adesso se ne torni pure, con la codina tra le gambe nella sua camera


----------



## Prinz (7 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> tennis vs sommozzatori
> 
> ha vinto il tennis
> 
> ...



Se Djokovic è dopato, Nadal è il re del doping. Se Nadal è il tennis, io sono Rob Halford. Partita gettata alle ortiche da Djokovic con quell'invasione da pollo.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Giugno 2013)

Nadal é bene o male sugli stessi livelli da anni, djokovic é esploso negli ultimi 2. Considerando che hanno più o meno la stessa età....

Ad ogni modo nella partita, djokovic dimostra di essere il migliore al momento, prendendo in considerazione tutte le superfici.

Detto questo, godo come un ossesso


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2013)

spero che Roger metta d'accordo tutti a Londra


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Giugno 2013)

Per me Nadal è un tennista più forte del serbo, che comunque rimane un grandissimo
Più forte soprattutto mentalmente. Una tenacia pazzesca. Quando il fisico lo sorregge, batterlo diventa durissima. Poi fa dei colpi assurdi. Recuperi impossibili trasformati in punti vincenti. Un mostro.


----------



## Prinz (7 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nadal é bene o male sugli stessi livelli da anni, djokovic é esploso negli ultimi 2. Considerando che hanno più o meno la stessa età....
> 
> Ad ogni modo nella partita, djokovic dimostra di essere il migliore al momento, prendendo in considerazione tutte le superfici.
> 
> Detto questo, godo come un ossesso



Nadal sta in campo ore e non è mai stanco, gioca sempre tutti i punti al 100%. Oggi Nole al quinto era morto. Nel 2009 agli AO Federer al quinto era morto, lui fresco come una rosa nonostante il giorno prima avesse giocato 5 ore con Verdasco. Questo tralasciando che fa un gioco dispendiosissimo e molto stressante per le ginocchia e le articolazioni della spalla, che a 18 anni aveva già il fisico alla Ivan Drago e che è appena tornato da un infortunio di 7 mesi su cui non si è mai avuta chiarezza. Ora io non voglio insinuare niente, ma se uno che tifa Nadal, mi viene a dire che questa è la vittoria del tennis contro il doping mi viene da ridere onestamente

- - - Aggiornato - - -



smallball ha scritto:


> spero che Roger metta d'accordo tutti a Londra



se, ciao core


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2013)

Dopo 4 ore e sette mesi di stop ancora a correre come un dannato sparando bordate 4 metri fuori dal campo, e devo leggere di vittoria del tennis o Djokovic dopato, fucki.ng priceless. No comment sull'invasione che ha portato a palla break, penso capiti una volta ogni 10 anni una roba del genere, ovviamente chi se non lui poteva beneficiarne? E adesso aspettiamo lo sparring partner ferruccio in finale per completare l'opera.


----------



## Prinz (7 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Dopo 4 ore e sette mesi di stop ancora a correre come un dannato sparando bordate 4 metri fuori dal campo, e devo leggere di vittoria del tennis o Djokovic dopato, fucki.ng priceless. No comment sull'invasione che ha portato a palla break, penso capiti una volta ogni 10 anni una roba del genere, ovviamente chi se non lui poteva beneficiarne? E adesso aspettiamo lo sparring partner ferruccio in finale per completare l'opera.



Ma perché vogliamo parlare del magico passante di telaio vincente sulla riga esterna?  
Comunque c'è da dire che Nadal oggi non si è limitato ai soliti campanili, ma ha tirato anche parecchi bei vincenti, per certi versi mi ha quasi sorpreso.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Giugno 2013)

L'invasione di campo é un errore di djokovic, mica di Mago Merlino


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2013)

Solo lui, solo lui, stecca il dritto e la palla finisce sulla linea.


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2013)

si potrebbe tifare Tsonga....


----------



## Van The Man (7 Giugno 2013)

'Sto Nadal mi convince il giusto, diciamo così. Quella lunga sosta gli ha fatto molto bene, ri-diciamo così


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2013)

Nadal è devastante dal punto di vista fisico, impressionante. Seguo da molto il tennis ed una roba del genere non la ricordo a memoria (aldilà che tecnicamente lo detesti dal più profondo del cuore, non mi andrà mai a genio). Nole al 5° set era palesemente sulle ginocchia, giocavi di nervi. Nadal spazzolava il campo fresco come una rosa, aldilà che se DJ non avesse fatto quella pirlata dell'invasione ora si starebbe discutendo su un altro verdetto.


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2013)

secondo finalista David Ferrer,prevedo una finale piuttosto scontata


----------



## Livestrong (7 Giugno 2013)

Immagine di *Nadal* che punta il dito dopo l'invasione di *Djokovic*

Vedi l'allegato 675


----------



## Ale (7 Giugno 2013)

Di scontato non c'e' nulla secondo me, può accadere di tutto.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2013)

come con berdych


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia quanto detesto quel maledetto topo spagnolo.


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Immagine di *Nadal* che punta il dito dopo l'invasione di *Djokovic*
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 675



LOL 

Che babbeo Nole.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2013)

ha vinto la montagna di steroidi (mi riferivo al femminile eh XD)


----------



## smallball (8 Giugno 2013)

una dimostrazione di potenza pazzesca


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Giugno 2013)

hanno veramente entrambi una marcia in più di tutti gli altri!nole dimostra comunque di essere il piu forte ora,essendo anche l'unico che riesce ogni volta a mettere in seria difficoltà nadal sulla terra...su erba e soprattutto cemento credo che djokovic vincerebbe senza moltissimi problemi


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2013)

sto stron.zo vince pure Wimbledon vedrete


----------



## Prinz (8 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> sto stron.zo vince pure Wimbledon vedrete



Non ce ne libereremo mai. Aridateme Soderling!


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Giugno 2013)

sta avendo un rendimento incredibile!!!da quando è tornato,anche con una buona dose di c.ulo ha vinto praticamente tutti i tornei,montecarlo a parte...ed ora non ha più punti da difendere anche se si avvicinano tornei in cui djokovic dovrebbe essere piu favorito


----------



## Ale (9 Giugno 2013)

Prego, è libera


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Prego, è libera



Ma ogni tanto dei commenti intelligenti li sai fare?


----------



## Gekyn (9 Giugno 2013)

Oltretutto da uno che difende Nadal....il re del doping


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2013)

Errani Vinci cedono 7-5 il primo set della finale di doppio


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2013)

e il secondo x 6-2...italiane molto deludenti


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2013)

me lo aspettavo dopo la sconfitta in finale a Roma, non è mai facile ripetersi dove hai già vinto (soprattutto per noi italiani che soffriamo psicologicamente più di altri)... speriamo che per le nostre aumentino così gli stimoli per wimbledon, unico slam di doppio che non hanno ancora conquistato


----------



## Prinz (9 Giugno 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Oltretutto da uno che difende Nadal....il re del doping



Ma infatti è allucinante sta cosa. Se Djokovic è dopato quello lì o è un cyborg o si cala più roba del sebro e di tutti gli altri tennisti presenti sul circuito


----------



## Livestrong (9 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma ogni tanto dei commenti intelligenti li sai fare?



Tipo quello sulla dieta per celiachi?


----------



## Mou (9 Giugno 2013)

Quante Djokovicfags


----------



## Ale (9 Giugno 2013)

non è ancora finita comunque


----------



## Snake (9 Giugno 2013)

ah perchè è iniziata?


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tipo quello sulla dieta per celiachi?



non vedo dove sia il commento non intelligente!!!fino a prova contraria nessuno ha ancora dimostrato che l'exploit di djokovic sia dovuto ad un utilizzo per 2 volte della camera ipobarica...


----------



## Ale (9 Giugno 2013)

certo, tutti i tennisti del mondo fanno le sedute nelle camere iperbariche, sono tutti appassionati di pesca subacquea


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> certo, tutti i tennisti del mondo fanno le sedute nelle camere iperbariche, sono tutti appassionati di pesca subacquea



e chi ti dice che non l'ha utilizzata anche nadal o qualcun'altro??


----------



## Ale (9 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e chi ti dice che non l'ha utilizzata anche nadal o qualcun'altro??



screeek!
si sente il rumore delle tue unghiette sul vetro dello speccho


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> screeek!
> si sente il rumore delle tue unghiette sul vetro dello speccho



ma qualche rumore delle unghiette!!!
a parte il fatto che ufficialmente l'ha utilizzata due volte!!
e non si può assolutamente escludere che l'abbiano utilizzata anche altri atleti...di un pò:nadal cos'ha fatto in questi 7 mesi di pausa??si è preso un anno sabbatico?


----------



## Ale (9 Giugno 2013)

non c'e' stata partita, c'e' poco da dire.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2013)

e basta dai... 

nadal e djokovic sono due grandissimi tennisti, non credo che nadal sia dopato così come non credo che nole sia esploso in seguito all'uso di tale aggeggio... sono i migliori di questi ultimi anni (grazie al declino inevitabile di roger), ma nadal sulla terra rossa è invincibile, anche se djokovic quest'anno è stato a un passo dall'eliminarlo. Appuntamento a Wimbledon per una nuova sfida.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e basta dai...
> 
> nadal e djokovic sono due grandissimi tennisti, non credo che nadal sia dopato così come non credo che nole sia esploso in seguito all'uso di tale aggeggio... sono i migliori di questi ultimi anni (grazie al declino inevitabile di roger), ma nadal sulla terra rossa è invincibile, anche se djokovic quest'anno è stato a un passo dall'eliminarlo. Appuntamento a Wimbledon per una nuova sfida.



sicuramente!!!ma mi innervosisce che un fan di nadal accusi nole di essere forte grazie all'utilizzo di una macchina "illegale" quando lo stesso rafa(che pur non tifando ammiro e rispetto moltissimo) è stato piu volte accusato di doping


----------



## Livestrong (9 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non credo che nole sia esploso in seguito all'uso di tale aggeggio...



Questo a me sembra palese onestamente. Prima era al livello di Murray, anche sotto probabilmente


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi state buoni dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Finale scontatissima. Fisicamente Nadal è mostruoso, 'na roba mai vista, aldilà che dal punto di vista tecnico lo detesti. Il torneo è meritato, su questa superficie, specie al Roland Garros, ha più di una marcia in più. Alla fine il lavoro di Fuentes e di tutti i suoi compari ha dato dei frutti notevoli.....


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2013)

Roger torna alla vittoria imponendosi sull'erba di Halle


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Giugno 2013)

domani inizia wimbledon


----------



## Livestrong (24 Giugno 2013)

Ma Nadal che diavolo sta facendo?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

Fuori subito la Errani


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

Fuori Nadal  attendo commenti dei suoi accaniti sostenitori


----------



## Livestrong (24 Giugno 2013)

Incredibile


----------



## Livestrong (24 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fuori Nadal  attendo commenti dei suoi accaniti sostenitori



Deve essere brutto godere solo delle disgrazie altrui...


----------



## Frikez (24 Giugno 2013)

Non si è bombato abbastanza


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Deve essere brutto godere solo delle disgrazie altrui...



così però non mi soddisfi su, mi aspetto di meglio da te... magari Darcis ha usato l'aggeggio di Nole, no? dai spara...


----------



## Livestrong (24 Giugno 2013)

Ora djokovic ha la strada spianata per il titolo. D'altronde solo quando non trova Rafa sul suo cammino riesce a combinare qualcosa


----------



## jaws (24 Giugno 2013)

Che sia di buon auspicio per sconfitte future di spagnoli di altri sport?


----------



## Snake (24 Giugno 2013)

Da questo Wimbledon chiedevo solo una cosa, evitare di vedere il nome di Nadal per la terza volta nell'albo d'oro, come Becker e Mc Enroe, non pensavo così presto ma almeno questo stupro tennistico me l'hanno risparmiato. Comunque dai, si avvicina un altro record, ne manca solo uno e poi avrà completato il podio dei più grandi upset della storia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Giugno 2013)

godo


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2013)

Chiudo. Usiamo i topic specifici per ogni torneo.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2013)

Primo titolo ATP per Fognini che a Stoccarda trionfa su Kohlschreiber in rimonta 5-7, 6-4, 6-4

A Palermo nella finale tutta azzurra, Vinci ha battuto Errani 6-3, 3-6, 6-3


----------



## Prinz (17 Luglio 2013)

Roger (che nel frattempo è passato da una 90 ad una 98) sotto di un set con Brands ad Amburgo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Luglio 2013)

Eccezionale Fognini ad Amburgo, schianta Almagro in due set e va in finale ad Amburgo, la prima ATP 500 della sua carriera. Con ogni probabilità troverà Roger Federer.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Luglio 2013)

Sto Delbonis è un predestinato mi sa...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Luglio 2013)

Finale Fognini-Delbonis... peccato avrei preferito Federer...


----------



## Snake (20 Luglio 2013)

*.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Luglio 2013)

certo che fognini è proprio migliorato, speriamo per la finale di domani


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Luglio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> certo che fognini è proprio migliorato, speriamo per la finale di domani



tutta una questione mentale..la mano l'ha sempre avuta


----------



## Prinz (20 Luglio 2013)

Titoli di coda


----------



## Gekyn (21 Luglio 2013)

Roger purtroppo è finito, potrà avere ancora qualche sussulto, ma niente di più, cmq sono contento di aver visto dal vivo il più grande tennista della storia!!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2013)

Io di sto Delbonis non mi fido, un qualificato in finale che ha eliminato gente come Robredo, Verdasco e Federer e ora non ha nulla da perdere, ha già fatto un figurone...

Fognini non è avvantaggiato mentalmente, dovrebbe esserlo fisicamente visto che in 4 partite non ha ceduto nemmeno un set... 

speriamo bene perché sarebbe un'impresa vincere due titoli in due settimane di fila... sarei stato molto più tranquillo se avesse affrontato Federer...e avrei sorriso anche in caso di vittoria di Roger


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Luglio 2013)

Fognini si è fatto annullare 6 break point e alla fine ha perso lo scambio

3-2 delbonis


----------



## DannySa (21 Luglio 2013)

Bravo Fabio buttato il primo set quanto poteva brekkare sul 2-2


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Luglio 2013)

fognini ha vinto un secondo set allucinante, grandissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Luglio 2013)

e ora subito break di fognini 2-0


----------



## Snake (21 Luglio 2013)

Grande fogna, qualche mese fa avrebbe perso il secondo set 6-1, bravo a resettare tutto e rientrare nel match. Certo che Delbonis quella voleè e dritto inside out elementari su match point nel tie break se le sognerà di notte per le prossime settimane. 

P.S. Ha un rovescio per esecuzione e potenza identico a quello di Del Potro.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2013)

partita incredibile di Fognini... ha disfatto e poi rimesso a posto... grande! Sul 4-1 del secondo set credevo che ormai avrebbe sbragato del tutto


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Luglio 2013)

Roger ha perso con brands al secondo turno di un 250...in conferenza ha annunciato di avere problemi alla schiena e di non essere sicuro di andare a montreal


----------



## Snake (26 Luglio 2013)

per perdere da sti carneadi quella schiena deve essere messa molto male, mi viene il dubbio che abbia qualcosa di serio e risolvibile solo con qualsosa di drastico aka operazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2013)

povero Roger, che fine sta facendo... bravi Seppi e Fognini che avanzano ai quarti in Croazia


----------



## Prinz (26 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> per perdere da sti carneadi quella schiena deve essere messa molto male, mi viene il dubbio che abbia qualcosa di serio e risolvibile solo con qualsosa di drastico aka operazione.



pure secondo me, sta giocando fino a che può per evitare l'operazione, avrà un'ernia o qualcosa del genere. E' evidente da tempo che ha problemi di tal genere, era evidente già lo scorso anno (v. ad esempio ottavi di W con Malisse)


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2013)

A Umag semifinali per Seppi e Fognini (quest'ultimo ha centrato oggi la 12esima vittoria consecutiva, ai danni dello slovacco Klizan [6]). 

*Andreas SEPPI [2]* vs Tommy ROBREDO [5] (ESP) 
*Fabio FOGNINI [3]* vs Gael MONFILS (FRA)


----------



## Livestrong (27 Luglio 2013)

Pure quel cavallo di Cilic positivo all'antidoping...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2013)

Fognini perde una partita da galera, avanti 5-0 al terzo set si fa rimontare da Monfils


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fognini perde una partita da galera, avanti 5-0 al terzo set si fa rimontare da Monfils



MW fa miracoli... Fognini annulla 3 match point sul 5-6 e vince al tie break!! in finale


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Luglio 2013)

pazzesca la partita di fognini  ha fatto di tutto per perderla


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2013)

Finale Fognini - Robredo (quest'ultimo ha domato Seppi in 3 set)


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2013)

"Fogna" ha ceduto in finale a Robredo dopo tre settimane incredibile... bravo comunque.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Luglio 2013)

già in semifinale fognini dava segni di stanchezza, ieri è andata così, bravo comunque


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2013)

Masters 1000 di Montreal, oggi semifinale Djokovic - Nadal


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2013)

Partita spettacolare nel WTA di Toronto, la semifinale Williams vs Radwanska... me la sono goduta fino all'ultimo punto. Serena vince 7-6, 6-4, che fatica!

Nadal in vantaggio di un break su Nole nel primo set a Montreal, ma ora me ne andrò a dormire...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2013)

Nadal batte Nole per la prima volta sul cemento, al tie break del terzo set. Finale di Montreal con Raonic


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Agosto 2013)

stanotte ci sarà Federer vs Nadal a Cincinnati, Roger è tornato alla sua vecchia racchetta


----------



## Prinz (16 Agosto 2013)

sarà il solito massacro, anzi stavolta le premesse sono pure peggiori


----------



## Ale (17 Agosto 2013)

evidentemente non dipendeva dalla racchetta


----------



## Snake (17 Agosto 2013)

Gran partita, Federe deluxe per il primo set e mezzo, poi calato un pò al servizio e puntualmente Rafa ne ha approfittato. Nadal comunque è in una condizione psico fisica spaventosa, penso abbia ipotecato la vittoria del torneo e considerando la concorrenza ai minimi storici (Djokovic unico secondo me in grado di batterlo 3/5 sul cemento mi pare bello cotto, di testa soprattutto) lo vedo super super favorito per FM.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Agosto 2013)

Nadal tornerá sicuramente numero 1 entro la fine dell'anno..djokovic avrà da difendere shangai,la finale a usopen, e la vittoria al master di londra..


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Agosto 2013)

Nole non ce la fa più... il n.1 è bello che andato... Roger ieri non male nonostante abbia ceduto a Nadal


----------



## Livestrong (17 Agosto 2013)

Sono torneini questi, per gli us open djokovic tornerà in formissima


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sono torneini questi, per gli us open djokovic tornerà in formissima


Quest'anno ha vinto solo l'australian open e montecarlo con molti risultati molto deludenti..penso che la sua preparazione fosse tutra finalizzata al roland garros..quindi temo che faticherà ancora


----------



## Livestrong (17 Agosto 2013)

È troppo superiore, figurati se fallisce l'appuntamento dopo il roland e wimbledon


----------



## Snake (17 Agosto 2013)

a me pare evidente che sia abbastanza saturo, di fisico ma soprattutto di testa, sono mesi che arriva sempre in fondo e prende sberle, ad una certa le certezze iniziano anche a crollare.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Agosto 2013)

Se è stanco di testa dopo un anno o due al top non è un campione


----------



## Prinz (18 Agosto 2013)

Non vedo come Nadal non possa essere considerato il favorito n. 1 per FM


----------



## Snake (18 Agosto 2013)

quel salame di Murray merita di finire dalla parte di Djokovic a FM perdendo poi la finale per sfinimento fisico.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Per FM nadal assoluto favorito...dopo vedo sullo stesso livello djokovic e murray..


----------



## Livestrong (19 Agosto 2013)

Sottovalutate del potro


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2013)

Federer scende al numero 7


----------



## Prinz (20 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sottovalutate del potro



No, affatto. Per me è da tenere in considerazione, anche se non credo tornerà mai quello del 2009. In questi tornei preparatori ha tuttavia dimostrato una forma non eccelsa, anche per i consueti problemi fisici (polso sinistro, nella fattispecie).


----------



## Snake (22 Agosto 2013)

Nadal ha vinto lo Us Open


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Agosto 2013)

Sorteggio durissimo per djokovic..delpo e murray possibili quarti e semi


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Via con le gufate


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Nadal ha vinto lo Us Open



ma no tranquilli lo fermerà David Ferrer


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Via con le gufate



bè in finale ci arriva senza troppi problemi..al limite lì potrebbe perdere ma solo con djokovic imho


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Eccolo, mancava solo roten in effetti


----------



## Prinz (22 Agosto 2013)

vabbè ma che deretano sto tizio dio santo.
Paradossalmente ha più insidie nei primi turni con Verdasco, Pospisil e Isner. Quarti e semi una formalità


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Anche le urne si saran rivolte a fuentes


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Agosto 2013)

se djokovic esce ai quarti con del potro e lui vince,se mi ricordo piu o meno come sono messi a punti, potrebbe anche diventare numero 1


----------



## Prinz (22 Agosto 2013)

Per me comunque non vince


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2013)

dovrebbero ribattezzare il topic: l'angolo delle gufate su Nadal


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eccolo, mancava solo roten in effetti



sprechi il tuo tempo in topic di uno sport che quasi non conosci e ti lamenti se scrivo una trollata?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

scrivo per rendere omaggio alla tua divina conoscenza


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> scrivo per rendere omaggio alla tua divina conoscenza



ti ringrazio ma il contenuto topic ne beneficerebbe se tu non lo facessi, visto che continui a parlare di un solo tennista e nemmeno tecnicamente, non aggiungi nulla a quello che già c'è scritto e punti il dito contro gli altri, per rispetto del topic e di chi ci scrive dacci un taglio o per lo meno evita di nominare gli altri solo per attirare l'attenzione e fare un po' di caciare, grazie


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Io scrivo quello che vedo, ossia che te oltre al rosicare/gufare non sei capace di fare


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io scrivo quello che vedo, ossia che te oltre al rosicare/gufare non sei capace di fare



rotfl... scrivi quello che vedi?... lo sai cosa vedo io in questo topic? vedo che c'è uno tra noi due che in questo topic ha parlato di tennis giocato, ha parlato di nadal, di djokovic, di fognini, di federer, di tsonga, di errani, di vinci, di williams, di bartoli, eccetera... 

poi c'è qualcun'altro che arriva qua ogni due mesi... scrive due boiate sulla camera ipobarica... poi due o tre gufate... poi qualche messaggio di scaz*zo quando il suo idolo ha perso... basta... nessun commento tecnico o parere di altro genere...ma non c'è proprio paragone, sicuramente tu saprai benissimo di che colore è la camera ipobarica di nole, ma non saprai altrettanto bene di che colore sono le palline da tennis o qualsiasi altra cosa inerente al gioco del tennis... ma questi sono problemi tuoi quindi evita di coinvolgere gli altri. grazie (e 2)!


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

I commenti tecnici li lascio a quelli come te che se ne intendono



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fuori Nadal  attendo commenti dei suoi accaniti sostenitori



Commenti tecnici tipo questo


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Agosto 2013)

a proposito di tsonga...che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I commenti tecnici li lascio a quelli come te che se ne intendono
> 
> 
> 
> Commenti tecnici tipo questo



o tipo questo... sempre scritto da me



> nadal e djokovic sono due grandissimi tennisti, non credo che nadal sia dopato così come non credo che nole sia esploso in seguito all'uso di tale aggeggio... sono i migliori di questi ultimi anni (grazie al declino inevitabile di roger), ma nadal sulla terra rossa è invincibile, anche se djokovic quest'anno è stato a un passo dall'eliminarlo.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I commenti tecnici li lascio a quelli come te che se ne intendono
> 
> 
> 
> Commenti tecnici tipo questo



o tipo questo... sempre scritto da me



> nadal e djokovic sono due grandissimi tennisti, non credo che nadal sia dopato così come non credo che nole sia esploso in seguito all'uso di tale aggeggio... sono i migliori di questi ultimi anni (grazie al declino inevitabile di roger), ma nadal sulla terra rossa è invincibile, anche se djokovic quest'anno è stato a un passo dall'eliminarlo.



va beh concentriamoci sugli us open (anche se purtroppo per te gli us open di golf che ti interessavano tanto son già passati)


----------



## Prinz (24 Agosto 2013)

Gufo e non mi faccio problemi, non mi sta simpatico Nadal e non ne ho mai fatto mistero, purché si resti obiettivi quando si ragiona di tennis


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a proposito di tsonga...che fine ha fatto?



penso non abbia recuperato ancora da wimbledon


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ottimo esordio per Nadal, Ferrer e Gasquet, che vincono tutti facile 3-0

Tra le donne, Venus Williams avanza ai danni di Flipkens (12), bene le sorelle Radwanska, mentre la Stephens fatica con la lussemburghese Minella, imponendosi solo al tie break del terzo set (ricordiamo che gli us open sono l'unico slam dove c'è il tie break anche nel 3° set per le donne e nel 5° per gli uomini). Tutto facile per Li Na.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ho visto anche un pezzo di S.Williams-Schiavone ma forse era meglio se andavo a dormire  e dire che Francesca non aveva sfigurato contro Serenona a Toronto, mi aspettavo vincesse qualche game in più...

oggi in campo altri 8 azzurri: Fabbiano, Volandri, Lorenzi, Errani, Pennetta, Vinci, Knapp e Giorgi

mentre per Seppi e Fognini dovremo aspettare domani!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

Benissimo le italiane in campo oggi, male i ragazzi, ma con accoppiamenti davvero proibitivi. Ho visto il match tra Fabbiano e Raonic e il nostro Thomas, 176 del mondo e all'esordio in uno slam, non mi è dispiaciuto, nonostante il risultato. 

Ora è in campo Roger e si attendono in seguito la Errani e Nole...


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2013)

stavo guardando un pezzo di janowicz...era sotto di due set e di un break al terzo..ma stava servendo malissimo,il che è molto strano per lui...probabile avesse qualche problema..del resto,dopo la semifinale di wimbledon non ha fatto come ci si poteva aspettare faticando sia a cincinnati che montreal


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ottimo esordio di *Sara Errani* al primo turno di FM contro la lucky loser Rogowska! Ora per la nostra miglior giocatrice, n°4 del seeding, ci sarà il derby azzurro contro *Flavia Pennetta*, il che ci garantisce di avere almeno una rappresentante del tricolore ai sedicesimi. Ovviamente speriamo in qualcosa di più visto lo stato di forma delle ragazze. Flavia ha sconfitto abbastanza facilmente la Gibbs (wc) 6-0, 6-2. Oggi hanno vinto anche la testa di serie numero 10 del torneo *Roberta Vinci* (6-4, 6-2 all'ungherese Babos), *Karin Knapp *(6-3, 6-1 contro la qualificata Grace Min) e *Camila Giorgi *(doppio 6-2 rifilato alla Cepelova). Vinci, Knapp e Giorgi sono tutte nella stessa sezione del tabellone e potrebbero incrociarsi ai sedicesimi o agli ottavi qualora andassero avanti. 

Nel tabellone ATP, successo in 3 set per *Roger Federer [7] *contro lo sloveno Zemlja, sudando un po' solo nel terzo parziale, ma chiudendo 6-3, 6-2, 7-5


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2013)

La giornata difficile dell'Italia al maschile agli US Open si conclude con la batosta del ceco Tomas Berdych [5] a *Paolo Lorenzi*. Una sconfitta facilmente pronosticabile come quella di *Filippo Volandri* contro il padrone di casa Isner [10] e quella dell'esordiente *Thomas Fabbiano* al cospetto di Milos Raonic [13]. Le speranze di vedere qualche bandiera italiana nei prossimi turni sono affidate alle sfide di domani di Seppi [20] e Fognini [16]. Andreas sfiderà Xavier Malisse, oggi fuori dai top 100, ma comunque da non sottovalutare. Per il ligure invece l'americano Rajeev Ram, numero 128 del mondo.

Da segnalare il successo in rimonta del brasiliano Dutra da Silva che, nel match cominciato ieri sera e poi interrotto e ripreso oggi, passa da 0-2 a 3-2 contro Pospisil (il canadese cede il terzo e il quinto al tie-break). Dutra da Silva, proveniente dalle qualificazioni, si conquista così il secondo turno contro *Rafael Nadal*.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

Pennetta fa fuori Errani nel derby sul campo centrale 6-3, 6-1

Avanti Roberta Vinci.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2013)

Mamma mia Camila Giorgi  che partita con la Hsieh... annulla 4 set point al tie break del secondo set (3 di questi sul servizio avversario) e va a chiudere 6-4, 7-6 (8)... grande gestione della partita, però al terzo turno troverà la Wozniacki


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Agosto 2013)

Del Potro eliminato da Hewitt dopo una battaglia di 4 ore protratta fino al 5 set...avanti murray che cede però un set a mayer


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2013)

L'eliminazione di Del Potro è una sorpresa, certo che Hewitt è immortale... si rinnova al terzo turno il duello Seppi-Istomin (i due si sono affrontati spesso negli slam), il vincente di questa sfida troverà Murray agli ottavi.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Camila  per vedere 'sta partita sto volentieri fino alle 4... comunque va a finire vorrò rivederlo sto match tra Giorgi e Wozniacki


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... lo sapevo, lo sapevo, ****zo! Al quinto match point! Abbiamo un'italiana ai quarti (Giorgi e Vinci si incontreranno agli ottavi)


----------



## O Animal (1 Settembre 2013)

Grandissima impresa, vincere con una come la Wozniacki ad un Open è veramente fenomenale.


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2013)

Questa ha un talento che manco lei o il padre se lo immaginano, potenziale da giocatrice italiana più forte di sempre per distacco, non so quante altre donne nel circuito abbiano colpi così piatti e potenti come la Giorgi tolta Serena, ha una seconda di servizio che viaggia a 150 orari, meglio di tantissimi uomini, Murray per dire ha una mozzarella di seconda, alla risposta è devastante, per come gioca d'anticipo effettivamente ricorda molto Agassi. Il problema è che è un errore non forzato che cammina, perchè spinge sempre a tutta anche quando non è messa bene con gli appoggi, non ha un piano B. A 21 anni col potenziale che ha doveva stare già in top 30-40, se non si disciplina tatticamente può fare una carriera alla Gulbis, tanto talento sprecato, e sarebbe un peccato, se penso che la Pennetta e la Errani sono entrate in top 10 e non hanno un quinto del talento di Camila.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Questa ha un talento che manco lei o il padre se lo immaginano, potenziale da giocatrice italiana più forte di sempre per distacco, non so quante altre donne nel circuito abbiano colpi così piatti e potenti come la Giorgi tolta Serena, ha una seconda di servizio che viaggia a 150 orari, meglio di tantissimi uomini, Murray per dire ha una mozzarella di seconda, alla risposta è devastante, per come gioca d'anticipo effettivamente ricorda molto Agassi. Il problema è che è un errore non forzato che cammina, perchè spinge sempre a tutta anche quando non è messa bene con gli appoggi, non ha un piano B. A 21 anni col potenziale che ha doveva stare già in top 30-40, se non si disciplina tatticamente può fare una carriera alla Gulbis, tanto talento sprecato, e sarebbe un peccato, se penso che la Pennetta e la Errani sono entrate in top 10 e non hanno un quinto del talento di Camila.



Le manca la continuità nei tornei minori, si esalta negli slam, ma gioca in generale poche partite negli altri tornei, quindi è normale che pecchi un po' di esperienza... ieri però grandissima e poi non ha perso la testa, subito dopo un errore grave piazzava un vincente da paura


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Prinz (1 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Questa ha un talento che manco lei o il padre se lo immaginano, potenziale da giocatrice italiana più forte di sempre per distacco, non so quante altre donne nel circuito abbiano colpi così piatti e potenti come la Giorgi tolta Serena, ha una seconda di servizio che viaggia a 150 orari, meglio di tantissimi uomini, Murray per dire ha una mozzarella di seconda, alla risposta è devastante, per come gioca d'anticipo effettivamente ricorda molto Agassi. Il problema è che è un errore non forzato che cammina, perchè spinge sempre a tutta anche quando non è messa bene con gli appoggi, non ha un piano B. A 21 anni col potenziale che ha doveva stare già in top 30-40, se non si disciplina tatticamente può fare una carriera alla Gulbis, tanto talento sprecato, e sarebbe un peccato, se penso che la Pennetta e la Errani sono entrate in top 10 e non hanno un quinto del talento di Camila.



Concordo, le serve un allenatore che le faccia acquistare anche un po' di solidità. Sarebbe un peccato gettare alle ortiche tanto talento


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

Và che patata Camilla


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Và che patata Camilla



Eh beh...


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Eh beh...



La vorrei schiacciare


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Grandissima impresa, vincere con una come la Wozniacki ad un Open è veramente fenomenale.



Insomma, la wozniacki mi pare in caduta libera


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2013)

out Seppi al quinto set... ancora una volta ci restano solo le donne


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2013)

Il full match di Giorgi - Wozniacki per chi non ha avuto la possibilità/fortuna di assistere !

[video=youtube;y9GqOkPMLZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=y9GqOkPMLZ4[/video]


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2013)

Vai Cami


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2013)

saà pennetta-vinci ai quarti a FM, una di loro quindi è già in semifinale


----------



## Gekyn (3 Settembre 2013)

The King is Dead.......


----------



## Prinz (3 Settembre 2013)

Un vero strazio, prendere tre set a zero da Robredo sul cemento non l'avrei immaginato nemmeno nel peggiore degli incubi. 12 palle break consecutive sprecate. E' ora di darsi al Senior Tour


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Settembre 2013)

E' uno strazio vedere Federer ridotto così. Per me deve dire basta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Settembre 2013)

non so cosa dire


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fisicamente è moribondo. Deve dare un taglio a tutto. Non puoi perdere da Robredo....


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2013)

Ieri ho visto solo i primi due set, all'ennesimo dritto sparato sui piedi di Robredo con tutto il lato opposto aperto (se non ricordo male tra l'altro su palla break) sono andato a dormire. A leggere le cronache pare mi sia perso il peggio 

Federer è scoppiato fisicamente ma c'è qualcosa che chiaramente non va più nella sua testa, il modo in cui ha perso il tie break è da manicomio, scriteriate discese a rete sulla seconda Il dato delle palle break non convertite è raccapricciante e chiaro sintomo di un giocatore in totale crisi di fiducia, tra l'altro a proposito di tie break mi pare sia il quarto o quinto consecutivo che perde.


----------



## Prinz (3 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto solo i primi due set, all'ennesimo dritto sparato sui piedi di Robredo con tutto il lato opposto aperto (se non ricordo male tra l'altro su palla break) sono andato a dormire. A leggere le cronache pare mi sia perso il peggio
> 
> Federer è scoppiato fisicamente ma c'è qualcosa che chiaramente non va più nella sua testa, il modo in cui ha perso il tie break è da manicomio, scriteriate discese a rete sulla seconda Il dato delle palle break non convertite è raccapricciante e chiaro sintomo di un giocatore in totale crisi di fiducia, tra l'altro a proposito di tie break mi pare sia il quarto o quinto consecutivo che perde.



Diciamo che il dato sulle palle break rispecchia una tendenza che in carriera a dire la verità ha sempre avuto, anche se non fino a tal punto. Quello sui tie break è abbastanza sconcertante, visto e considerato che fino a quest'anno era forse il miglior "tiebreaker" della storia.


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

roger, che combini?


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Settembre 2013)

adesso si inizia a entrare nei giorni interessanti...anche se nella parte finale del tabellone tutto è deciso!djokovic ha un quarto non troppo insidioso con youzhny,reduce da una maratona con hewitt...murray invece evita berdych,sconfitto da wawrinka


----------



## Prinz (4 Settembre 2013)

Flavia in semi, felicissimo per lei


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Settembre 2013)

grande pennetta


----------



## Prinz (5 Settembre 2013)

Il Nadal che si sta vedendo a partire da Montreal è probabilmente il miglior Nadal di sempre insieme a quello della primavera 2008. Sicuramente il miglior Nadal mai visto sul cemento. Impressionante, una belva. Ha adattato il suo gioco alla superficie in maniera encomiabile. Molto più aggressivo e vicino alla riga del solito. Solo Nole può fermarlo, ma servirà un'impresa, anche considerando i rispettivi tabelloni.
Contentissimo per Gasquet, ieri nei primi due sets ha piazzato dei rovesci da antologia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Il Nadal che si sta vedendo a partire da Montreal è probabilmente il miglior Nadal di sempre insieme a quello della primavera 2008. Sicuramente il miglior Nadal mai visto sul cemento. Impressionante, una belva. Ha adattato il suo gioco alla superficie in maniera encomiabile. Molto più aggressivo e vicino alla riga del solito. Solo Nole può fermarlo, ma servirà un'impresa, anche considerando i rispettivi tabelloni.
> Contentissimo per Gasquet, ieri nei primi due sets ha piazzato dei rovesci da antologia.



essendo via in vacanza non sono riuscito a vedere nè montreal nè cincinnati....mi limito quindi a parlare di quello che ho visto negli highlights su eurosport..nella finale c'era nadal che bombardava e djokovic parecchio dietro la linea di fondo a rispondere...
io spero in una finale djokovic nadal...può dare grande spettacolo

nadal comunque è veramente impressionante...sta giocando a livelli forse mai toccati prima..non fosse per quel primo turno di wimbledon


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Dispiace tantissimo per Roger 

Comunque, più che fase calante fisica è qualcosa soprattutto mentale: psicologicamente non riesce a reggere più nessuna partita, spero riesco a risolvere questo problema, può dare ancora tanto.

Su Nadal: incredibile come stia giocando, lo merita lui l'US Open


----------



## Snake (5 Settembre 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Il Nadal che si sta vedendo a partire da Montreal è probabilmente il miglior Nadal di sempre insieme a quello della primavera 2008. Sicuramente il miglior Nadal mai visto sul cemento. Impressionante, una belva. Ha adattato il suo gioco alla superficie in maniera encomiabile. Molto più aggressivo e vicino alla riga del solito. Solo *Robo* Nole può fermarlo, ma servirà un'impresa, anche considerando i rispettivi tabelloni.
> Contentissimo per Gasquet, ieri nei primi due sets ha piazzato dei rovesci da antologia.


che non esiste più.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2013)

Al termine di un decimo game lunghissimo durato oltre 10' Wawrinka strappa a Murray il primo set 6-4


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Al termine di un decimo game lunghissimo durato oltre 10' Wawrinka strappa a Murray il primo set 6-4



com'è la partita??merita di essere vista??murray come lo vedi?


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> com'è la partita??merita di essere vista??murray come lo vedi?



Malissimo Murray per adesso... però con Wawrinka non si sa mai, è uno con cui si va spesso al quinto set.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2013)

2 set a 0 per Wawrinka... Murray non ha avuto palle break in entrambi i set, Wawrinka sta giocando ad alto livello, ma il campione in carica ha fatto tanti, troppi, regali...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2013)

break wawrinka pure nel terzo set, ciao ciao murray


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2013)

Wawrinka show: schiaccia Murray 6-4, 6-3, 6-2 

Lezione di tennis, ultimo game fantastico dello svizzero... che adesso attende il vincente di Djokovic - Youzhny


----------



## Prinz (5 Settembre 2013)

Dite quel che volete, ma io trovo il gioco di Murray veramente inguardabile.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2013)

Incredibile Wawrinka. Murray ho paura che si sia montato la testa. Strano come Robredo e Wawrinka tirano queste partite e Federer no, è sicuramente una questione mentale.

Comunque quest'anno a NY vincerà Nadal, è impressionante.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2013)

Djokovic ha ceduto un set a Youzhny, ma va in semifinale contro Wawrinka. 

Oggi le semifinali femminili.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Settembre 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Dite quel che volete, ma io trovo il gioco di Murray veramente inguardabile.



inguardabile e noioso..in quelle partite in cui si limita a buttare di là la palla senza tirare un vincente manco a pagarlo è una roba impressionante


----------



## smallball (6 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Incredibile Wawrinka. Murray ho paura che si sia montato la testa. Strano come Robredo e Wawrinka tirano queste partite e Federer no, è sicuramente una questione mentale.
> 
> Comunque quest'anno a NY vincerà Nadal, è impressionante.


anche per me vincera' lo spagnolo,a mani basse


----------



## Prinz (6 Settembre 2013)

Nole è piuttosto giù di condizione psicofisica, mi pare evidente. Se non alza il livello per me rischia già con Wawrinka


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Settembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> anche per me vincera' lo spagnolo,a mani basse



A mani basse non credo....ammesso che nole arrivi in finale,credo che sarà combattuta,molto combattuta


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Ma come, il tabellone di djokovic era mica impossibile? Mi pare stia passeggiando pure lui


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma come, il tabellone di djokovic era mica impossibile? Mi pare stia passeggiando pure lui



vedendo il tabellone prima che iniziasse il torneo era sicuramente il più difficile..del potro ai quarti e murray in semifinale....con l'uscita di questi due è diventato una passeggiata,cosi come per nadal.
spero solo che non succeda nulla di sorprendente e che si incontrino in finale


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Settembre 2013)

Out Pennetta con Azarenka... si va verso la finale più attesa Serena-Azarenka

S.Williams fa 6-0 nel primo set su Li Na


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

Djokovic che sta vincendo il 4° set contro Wawrinka e partita che andrà quasi certamente al 5°. Che sorpresa Stanislas!


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2013)

E così sia Nole vs Nadal...


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E così sia Nole vs Nadal...



Ho visto tutta la partita di djokovic...o tira fuori una prestazione super come a montecarlo oppure non c'è storia..troppo falloso,discontinuo al servizio e non spinge più..come se non fosse sicuro dei suoi colpi


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2013)

Da dire che Nadal ieri pare sia tornato leggermente sulla terra, non ho visto la partita ma mi dicono che Gasquet abbia fatto partita pari per i primi due set salvo come al solito squagliarsi nei momenti topici. Poi nel terzo chiaramente l'ha data su. Su Nadal non ho il minimo dubbio che alzerà il livello domani, Djokovic invece è lo stesso visto negli ultimi mesi e ho fortissimi dubbi che abbia margine, ieri c'ha messo 4 ore per battere un Wawrinka senza servizio che ha giocato l'ultimo set e mezzo in evidenti condizioni menomate. Mai come oggi Nadal super favorito, se Djokovic è questo rischia un'asfaltata che la metà basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2013)

Vince Nadal ma spero che Nole ci faccia comunque vedere una buona partita.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Settembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Da dire che Nadal ieri pare sia tornato leggermente sulla terra, non ho visto la partita ma mi dicono che Gasquet abbia fatto partita pari per i primi due set salvo come al solito squagliarsi nei momenti topici. Poi nel terzo chiaramente l'ha data su. Su Nadal non ho il minimo dubbio che alzerà il livello domani, Djokovic invece è lo stesso visto negli ultimi mesi e ho fortissimi dubbi che abbia margine, ieri c'ha messo 4 ore per battere un Wawrinka senza servizio che ha giocato l'ultimo set e mezzo in evidenti condizioni menomate. Mai come oggi Nadal super favorito, se Djokovic è questo rischia un'asfaltata che la metà basta.



anche a montecarlo djokovic anche a causa della caviglia infortunata aveva faticato tantissimo salvo tirar fuori una partita incredibile in finale...sicuramente nadal super favorito ma non si sa mai..se c'è uno che può battere questo nadal è djokovic,PUNTO.
per lo meno spero in una partita combattuta perchè il djokovic di ieri non mi è piaciuto per niente...


----------



## Snake (8 Settembre 2013)

A Montecarlo era andato in crescendo Djokovic e comunque Nadal non era così forte, rischiò di perdere con Dimitrov per dire. Che poi Djokovic sia l'unico che lo può battere scopriamo l'acqua calda, ma parliamo della sua miglior versione, questo Djokovic? Boh, auguri.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2013)

grande partita finora williams vs azarenka


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2013)

come non detto ha mollato azarenka con 3 doppi falli in un game


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2013)

Incredibile... si va al terzo set!! Dopo che Azarenka era sotto di due break, 1-4... che partita! che partita! Se anche domani sera fosse così


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2013)

Crollo verticale per Azarenka e Serena va a vincere... ma match comunque piacevole per oltre due ore... Vika deve migliorare di brutto il servizio, in difesa ha giocato molto bene... alti e bassi per la Williams che comunque bastano e avanzano per pareggiare gli slam di Federer


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2013)

manca poco!!1 ora e mezza e si comincia...temo che non riuscirò a restare sveglio a vedermela tutta


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> manca poco!!1 ora e mezza e si comincia...temo che non riuscirò a restare sveglio a vedermela tutta



chissà, dipende dal livello della partita, se sarà alto allora di certo non mi verrà sonno... se poi tirassero al quinto set... beh meglio ancora


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chissà, dipende dal livello della partita, se sarà alto allora di certo non mi verrà sonno... se poi tirassero al quinto set... beh meglio ancora



se djokovic gioca da vero djokovic e nadal si conferma quello delle ultime settimane potrebbe uscire un australian open 2012 bis..speriamo!ripeto che il vincitore non mi interessa(anche se tifo nole)..ma voglio un gran match!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2013)

subito qualche regalo di troppo di nole, nadal brekka nel terzo gioco 2-1


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2013)

nole non c'è col dritto e pensare che nadal sul proprio servizio qualcosa sta concedendo, si gioca spesso sulla seconda di servizio dello spagnolo...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2013)

Primo set a senso unico 6-2 Nadal. Lo spagnolo dal sesto game prende il comando dello scambio e Djokovic non vede più palla. 42'


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2013)

Questo nadal di oggi mi sembra battibile...dipende tutto da djokovic


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2013)

Senza parole..scambio mai visto!!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

c'è voluta un'ora e un quarto per vedere un gran punto di djokovic ed è stato un punto conquistato in difesa (gran pallonetto) che la dice lunga su come lui debba osare di più in attacco, cosa che non sta facendo... comunque trova finalmente il break sullo scambio più lungo del match (54 colpi)...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

e novak disfa tutto auto brekkandosi immediatamente con un doppio fallo e due gratuiti


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

altro break! si alza il livello del match, 10' per l'ottavo game


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2013)

Ha alzato moltissimo il livello di gioco djokovic


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

Il Nole vestito di rosso e di nero si va a prendere il secondo set 6-3, spendendo comunque tantissimo per fare i punti ma chiudendo con un gran rovescio lungolinea! come on, nole!


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2013)

Mi aspetto un calo di nole ora


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

mamma mia la risposta di dritto dal corridoio


----------



## Gekyn (10 Settembre 2013)

Cmq sono degli alieni


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

Nadal deve cambiare marcia sul proprio servizio, non è stato irresistibile neanche nel primo set vinto...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

2 ore di gioco ed è solo "riscaldamento"...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

Bravo Nadal a non mollare sullo 0-40 e trovare il primo ace al momento giusto... Nole sembrava in controllo ma ha perso l'opportunità di chiudere il set


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

altro scambio pazzesco con gran punto dello spagnolo!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Finita! Nadal vince il terzo set 6-4, un set in cui nole ha speso tantissimo, ma ha vanificato tante opportunità e adesso non ne ha più... grande tennis da entrambe le parti, ma è il serbo che ha mollato sul più bello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Dove la danno?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dove la danno?



eurosport

- - - Aggiornato - - -

The end: peccato! In una finale del genere non puoi mai concedere un terzo set in questo modo: è normale che quando domini il terzo set andando subito 2-0, sprechi una palla del 3-0, sprechi una palla del 4-2, vedi viaggiare via tre palle break sul 4-4, e sul 4-5 perdi il servizio e il set partendo da 30-0... e tutto ciò avendo speso più del tuo avversario, è normale che al quarto set hai pochissime energie fisiche e morali. 

poi in apertura di quarto set due palle break vanificate nel primo gioco del quarto, ma già Nole non ne aveva più... insomma troppa fatica per fare i punti decisivi. Nadal sottotono per gran parte del match ma incisivo quando serve. Così si è decisa questa bella finale.


----------



## Ale (10 Settembre 2013)

Sotto con i commenti tecnici, forza!


----------



## Prinz (10 Settembre 2013)

Purtroppo sono riuscito a vedere giusto due games, prima che il PC iniziasse ad infornare. Complimenti a Nadal che realizza una tripletta storica (Montreal, Cincinnati, Us Open) riuscita solo a Rafter e Roddick. Probabilmente soltanto uno con la sua testa avrebbe potuto reagire così brillantemente alle 7 batoste consecutive del 2011.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sono riuscito a vedere giusto due games, prima che il PC iniziasse ad infornare. Complimenti a Nadal che realizza una tripletta storica (Montreal, Cincinnati, Us Open) riuscita solo a Rafter e Roddick. Probabilmente soltanto uno con la sua testa avrebbe potuto reagire così brillantemente alle 7 batoste consecutive del 2011.



Nadal attraversa un momento di grande forma, ma ieri sera Djokovic se la deve prendere più con se stesso... O meglio... probabilmente Nadal (che ha giocato tre set quasi in surplace) avrebbe vinto anche se si fosse trovato sotto 2 set a 1, però quel terzo set è valso quasi come un quinto. Come dici tu come testa Nadal ora ne ha di più.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nadal attraversa un momento di grande forma, ma ieri sera Djokovic se la deve prendere più con se stesso... O meglio... probabilmente Nadal (che ha giocato tre set quasi in surplace) avrebbe vinto anche se si fosse trovato sotto 2 set a 1, però quel terzo set è valso quasi come un quinto. Come dici tu come testa Nadal ora ne ha di più.



mmmm..non sono d'accordo....2 set a 1 djokovic secondo me vince il serbo...concordo sul fatto che djokovic se la debba prendere con se stesso....nadal non mi sembra abbia fatto nulla di eccezionale ieri sera..è stato più continuo e meno falloso..ma ha fatto due set a remare da una parte all'altra del campo..sinceramente pensavo di vedere un nadal molto più aggressivo..


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> mmmm..non sono d'accordo....2 set a 1 djokovic secondo me vince il serbo...concordo sul fatto che djokovic se la debba prendere con se stesso....nadal non mi sembra abbia fatto nulla di eccezionale ieri sera..è stato più continuo e meno falloso..ma ha fatto due set a remare da una parte all'altra del campo..sinceramente pensavo di vedere un nadal molto più aggressivo..



nadal non è stato aggressivo ma c'è da dire che non ne ha avuto bisogno... se si fosse andati 2-1 per djokovic, nadal sarebbe sicuramente salito... in un eventuale quinto set tutto poteva succedere, ma tra i due chi aveva ancora margine era senza dubbio lo spagnolo.


----------



## Snake (10 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me Nadal era in una condizione fisica e mentale talmente straripante che avrebbe vinto anche sotto 2-1, a tal proposito mi è rimasto impresso quello scambio infinito che ha portato al break di Djokovic nel secondo set, Djokovic morto che boccheggia perde subito il servizio a zero mentre quell'altro fresco come una rosa. Detto questo un set in cui domini e prendi a pallate l'avversario, un set che tecnicamente valeva un 6-1 o 6-2 lo devi portare a casa, questo è il grosso limite attuale di Djokovic e la più grande differenza col 2011 perchè che non potesse estendere sulle 3-4 ore quel livello di gioco stratosferico è comprensibile, quando sei costretto a tirare 5 vincenti uno in fila all'altro per fare punto non hai margine, ma quel set lo doveva vincere.

Comunque Nadal gliela sta incartando anche tatticamente, nel 2011 e inizio 2012 venne distrutto da Djokovic sulla diagonale di rovescio, ora gioca molto più il back per aprirsi il campo e tirare il dritto lungolinea col quale ha un abbonamento alle righe.

P.S. Con questo slam il record di Federer è ormai una formalità, bastano 3 roland garros, poi almeno altri 2 slam fuori dalla terra li vincerà, ma mi son tenuto stretto, la mia proiezione è sui 19-20 slam, a meno che non si frantumi le ginocchia ma una volta per tutte (perchè poi torna sempre più forte di prima) o che Djokovic torni Robo Nole.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Settembre 2013)

il problema di djokovic mi sembra tutto mentale...d'altronde quest'anno non ha vinto molti tornei(AO,dubai e montecarlo) e la mazzata del roland garros se la porterà dietro per un pò!!


----------



## sheva90 (10 Settembre 2013)

A malincuore ma Nole ormai non è più il numero 1...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Cosa combina Fognini  è riuscito a resuscitare un Nadal ormai cotto....


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2013)

ma quanto godo?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ahimè devo dire che la prima posizione di Rafa è strameritata!


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Ottobre 2013)

complimenti a nadal..se l'è meritato ampiamente..speriamo di poter vedere una bella lotta l'anno prossimo


----------



## Frikez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Che rumba!

Non per niente è il vero numero 1


----------



## Frikez (6 Ottobre 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> A malincuore ma Nole ormai non è più il numero 1...



Eh sì


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Nadal ha dimostrato cosa significa essere veri numeri uno perdendo subito la prima con Djokovic


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2013)

sto number one si è già sgonfiato?!


----------



## sheva90 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Grande partita e grande vittoria di Nole oggi


----------



## Livestrong (13 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sto number one si è già sgonfiato?!



Fa male eh?


----------



## Ale (13 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Fa male eh?



non svilire cosi i commenti tecnici..


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Ottobre 2013)

contento per nole..speriamo abbia ritrovato la fama e la cattiveria che sembrava aver perso...l'anno prossimo potremmo vedere qualcosa di molto interessante!!


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2013)

grande partita djokovic vs federer a parigi... nole va in finale contro ferrer che ha battuto nadal


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2013)

nel video, nole vs ibra


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> nel video, nole vs ibra



Ibra...


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Novembre 2013)

quasi terminati i gironi del master finale di londra..accedono alle semifinali djokovic che molto probabilmente se la vedrà con wawrinka,e nadal e federer che si affronteranno...lo spagnolo,se non vado errato non ha mai battuto lo svizzero indoor


----------



## Snake (9 Novembre 2013)

domani è la volta buona


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

nadal djokovic sarà la finale del masters di londra domani sera alle 21..lo spagnolo si sbarazza di federer mentre djokovic batte wawrinka

djokovic parte sicuramente favorito,dato il momento brillante di forma e la tradizione non proprio brillante dello spagnolo al master


----------



## O Animal (11 Novembre 2013)

Nole ha asfaltato Mowgli... 6-3/6-4 in 1 ora e 35 minuti


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2013)

Complimenti a nadal per quello che ha fatto quest'anno..qualcosa di mostruoso!e complimenti a nole che da 3 mesi a questa parte sta giocando al top


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nole ha asfaltato Mowgli... 6-3/6-4 in 1 ora e 35 minuti



Strano, vabbè ma è numero 1


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Novembre 2013)

a senso unico... peccato perché djokovic ha fatto un anno non all'altezza del n°1... eppure se non avesse sprecato occasioni clamorose come al 5° set della semifinale del roland garros, oppure al 3° della finale us open, avrebbe vinto molto di più nonostante lo stato di forma non perfetto. è ancora il più forte quando è al meglio. nadal è tornato alla grande dopo lo stop dello scorso anno, speriamo sia lo stesso anche per murray in modo da vedere una bella lotta a tre. 

Federer invece ha vinto appena il torneo di Halle, ormai la parabola del grande campione è in picchiata


----------



## Snake (12 Novembre 2013)

brodino


----------



## Gekyn (13 Novembre 2013)

R.I.P. tennis


----------



## mandraghe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Dopo Becker nuovo allenatore di Nole, Edberg si è detto disponibile ad allenare Roger, a Nadal magari l'allenerà Jim Courier


----------



## Ale (5 Gennaio 2014)

settimana prossima si riparte..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

si ricomincia con gli australian open... nelle notti insonni per colpa del Milan almeno ci si tiene impegnati a seguire un grande torneo, almeno finché c'è qualche italiano in gara...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

passano il primo turno *Pennetta*, 60 62 alla Cadantu, e anche *Fognini *(in vantaggio 64 62 prima del ritiro di Bogomolov Jr)... in campo *Errani *che sta soffrendo nel primo set contro la Goerges, già fuori Venus Williams


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

fuori Errani e Vinci al primo turno in condizioni indecenti


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

clamorosa uscita di *Kvitova *contro la thailandese kumkhum


----------



## Gekyn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non trovate che sia un po' troppo presto l australian open?


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Gennaio 2014)

grande partita *Seppi *vs Hewitt, vinta dal nostro Andreas al quinto set 76 63 57 57 75 
*Volandri *cede com'era prevedibile a Tsonga [10] 

avanti facile Federer e Murray 

passa il turno anche Nadal che vince 6-4 il primo set contro Tomic, che poi dà forfait dopo un buon inizio... Tomic un po' fischiato dopo la sua decisione, chiede scusa al pubblico e riceve gli applausi di Nadal

in campo femminile successo di *Karin Knapp *64 62 sulla Ormaechea, la Knapp attende la vincente del match Sharapova [3] - Mattek Sands

nello stesso tabellone passa anche *Camila Giorgi *che perde il primo set 46 contro la padrona di casa Sanders, ma vince secondo e terzo 61 e 64... al prossimo turno Camila se la vedrà contro la francese Cornet [25] 

niente da fare invece per *Francesca Schiavone *battuta abbastanza nettamente dalla Cibulkova


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2014)

stanotte apriranno le danze sul centrale della *Rod Laver Arena *Karin Knapp e Maria Sharapova 

in contemporanea sul *Margareth Court* Camila Giorgi sfida Alize Cornet


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2014)

che partita ha buttato via la giorgi


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2014)

*AUS Open: L'Italia perde i pezzi 

*Giornataccia per l'Italia la quarta del calendario: vanno fuori Knapp, Giorgi e Seppi che giocavano in contemporanea questa notte (ho potuto così seguirli tutti e tre). 

Onorevole la prova di *Karin Knapp* che, pur partendo nettamente sfavorita, ha spaventato una *Sharapova *ancora non in forma. La russa ha dovuto soffrire fino al 18esimo game del terzo set, dopo aver vinto bene il primo 6-3, ma avendo dovuto cedere il secondo all'italiana per 6-4. Nella terza ripresa sul 4-5 e servizio Sharapova, Karin salva diversi match point e trova il controbreak che prolunga la partita, tenendo botta fino all'8-8, per poi perdere nuovamente il servizio e cedere 8-10. 

Tanti rimpianti invece per *Camila Giorgi*, eliminata dalla testa di serie n° 25 Alize Cornet. Partita subito benissimo con un break nel primo set, scappa 2-0, ma nel suo successivo turno di servizio mette in fila tre doppi falli consecutivi e viene rimontata. Sale rapidamente il numero di errori non forzati di Camila, alla francese basta tenere la palla in campo e piazzare pochi servizi insidiosi per portare a casa il primo set. Nella seconda partita Camila sfrutta un po' di nervosismo di Cornet, che sbaglia diverse chiamate sui challenge (addirittura chiama un occhio di falco su un proprio servizio dopo una risposta vincente di Giorgi). Così Giorgi vola sul 4-1, si fa riprendere 4-4, torna avanti e nel decimo game cambia marcia quando è sotto 40-0... sul 40-30 un dritto che accarezza la linea laterale, segue una bordata centrale che manda fuori giri la francese, che sbaglia un incrocio non in possibile sulla successiva palla set. 6-4 Giorgi e si va al terzo. Dopo una pausa di 10 minuti per il caldo asfissiante, Cornet sembra quella messa peggio fisicamente e moralmente: lo dimostra un atteggiamento presuntuoso sull'1-1, quando crede di aver strappato il servizio a Giorgi e va a sedersi senza guardare il replay del challenge chiamato da Camila, che dà ragione all'italiana e richiama in campo una sconcertata Alize, che perderà tre game consecutivi. Sul 4-1 black out di Giorgi simile a quello del secondo set, si torna 4-4 dopo un game infinito, ma questa volta mancano le energie per invertire di nuovo la rotta. Giorgi supera gli 80 (!) errori non forzati in tutto il match (e alla fine Cornet totalizzerà poco più di 100 punti), ma a differenza di prima non infila più un vincente. Cornet strappa facile il servizio nel nono game e chiude al primo match point una partita fatta e disfatta dalla nostra giocatrice.... 

Ma l'eliminazione più scottante è quella di *Andreas Seppi*. Il n° 24 del seeding si trovava di fronte il qualificato Donald Young. Lo statunitense sul campo 3 ha tantissimi sostenitori tra il pubblico e ha il merito di partire deciso e preciso, costringendo Andreas a rincorrere dall'inizio alla fine. Young porta a casa il primo set nel decimo game chiudendo 6-4, si prende una pausa nel secondo terminato 2-6, domina 6-3 il terzo. Nel quarto set Seppi cede ancora il servizio e sembra finita ma l'italiano ha uno scatto d'orgoglio e recupera riuscendo a trascinare il match al quinto dopo un 4-6. Dopo cinque game del set decisivo è ancora parità, poi Andreas crolla e Young chiude 7-5 ed avanza.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Seppi ha evidentemente pagato la maratona con Hewitt.


----------



## O Animal (16 Gennaio 2014)

Sbaglio o il caldo gli sta ammazzando? Come arriveranno a domenica prossima considerando che sono a inizio stagione?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o il caldo gli sta ammazzando? Come arriveranno a domenica prossima considerando che sono a inizio stagione?



sì esatto il match di Seppi è stato sospeso addirittura per 4 ore a causa del caldo e pensare che ci sono ancora due partite in corso 

i tennisti stanno soffrendo molto le alte temperature e come dar loro torto... si gioca senza sosta solo nei due campi principali perché hanno il tetto mobile


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2014)

del potro il solito choker, ma andasse a kagare, e io pure che ci casco ogni volta


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> del potro il solito choker, ma andasse a kagare, e io pure che ci casco ogni volta



ci hai scommesso dei soldoni?!? O_O


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2014)

del potro poteva essere un avversario ostico per rafa..peccato!il tabellone di nole è facilissimo...se non arrivasse in finale sarebbe uno scandalo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> del potro poteva essere un avversario ostico per rafa..peccato!il tabellone di nole è facilissimo...se non arrivasse in finale sarebbe uno scandalo



tutti si aspettano una finale tra loro due e speriamo che sia così...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Avanti *Flavia*!! Batte la Barthel 61 75 e vola agli ottavi... troverà Kerber


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2014)

Ottima partita di Fabio Fognini sempre sul pezzo nonostante le varie interruzioni per la pioggia, vince 3-0 su Querrey e troverà Nole agli ottavi


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Agli ottavi ci sarà una sfida interessante tra Federer e Tsonga che hanno vinto facilmente entrambi il proprio match... Nadal è partito benissimo nella sfida in corso con Monfils


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2014)

forma strepitosa per Nadal che sbaraglia Monfils 61 62 63... stanotte Fognini sarà un bell'esame per Djokovic


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (18 Gennaio 2014)

Spero in quarto di finale Roger vs Murray. Sono fiducioso per Federer..


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2014)

dai flavia ora o mai più


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2014)

azz è morta nel momento decisivo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2014)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii che sofferenza ma alla fine Flavia batte Kerber e va ai *quarti *degli *Australian Open*


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Senza storia il match tra *Djokovic *e Fabio Fognini con Nole che vola ai quarti concedendo solo 5 game all'avversario in tre set. 

Fuori *Serena Williams *che perde 6-3 al terzo set contro la Ivanovic, Azarenka (campione in carica) diventa la prima favorita per il titolo degli AUS Open


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Nell'ultimo match della giornata, *Wawrinka *supera Robredo 63 76 76 e ai quarti avrà la rivincita con Djokovic!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Murray *va ai quarti, ma è costretto al quarto set dal lucky loser Robert, 61 62 67 62 ... Chiude in tre set invece *Nadal *contro Nishikori, anche se ha bisogno di due tie break per vincere 76 75 76

il tabellone dei quarti adesso è il seguente
Nadal [1] vs Dimitrov [22]
Murray [4] vs ??????
Berdych [7] vs Ferrer [3]
Wawrinka [8] vs Djokovic [2]

l'avversario di Murray sarà il vincente della sfida *Tsonga*-*Federer *​che sta per iniziare adesso sul centrale

nel torneo femminile fuori la *Sharapova *eliminata da Cibulkova 36 64 61


----------



## Gekyn (20 Gennaio 2014)

Roger ai quarti battendo J.W.Tsonga in tre set con il punteggio di 63 75 64...


----------



## smallball (20 Gennaio 2014)

vai Roger!!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Grande condizione fisica per Federer... non so se basterà per superare Murray, però sicuramente se la giocherà


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2014)

stanotte all'una, quarto di finale Li Na [4] - Pennetta [28], è l'occasione della vita per Flavia perché dalla sua parte di tabellone non c'è più Serena Williams e la Azarenka è dall'altra parte... la cinese è ovviamente strafavorita avendo già giocato due finali agli AUS Open


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (20 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande condizione fisica per Federer... non so se basterà per superare Murray, però sicuramente se la giocherà



E' importante vincere soprattutto per la classifica ATP, in modo tale da scalare posizioni e avere nei tornei successivi un tabellone più abbordabile.
L'anno scorse fece semifinale Roger all'Australian Open vero?


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> E' importante vincere soprattutto per la classifica ATP, in modo tale da scalare posizioni e avere nei tornei successivi un tabellone più abbordabile.
> L'anno scorse fece semifinale Roger all'Australian Open vero?



si..vinse con tsonga in 5 ai quarti e perse da murray in semi sempre in 5
con murray se la può giocare..con rafa no


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (20 Gennaio 2014)

Rafa ha un problema alla mano..


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2014)

dopo 20' Li Na è già 5-0 sulla Pennetta quindi posso andare a dormire... domani mattina fuochi d'artificio con Djokovic - Wawrinka!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Nole e Wawrinka al quinto set! Che partita!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2014)

match ora interrotto per pioggia al quinto set sul 5-5, 40-15 Wawrinka 

lo svizzero sta giocando ad altissimi livelli


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Wawrinka *vince 26 64 62 36 97!! Nole serve quattro volte per restare nel match e alla fine cede. Grandissima partita!
Precisissimo e potente lo svizzero in tutti i game di battuta nel momento decisivo e passa al primo match point allo scoccare delle quattro ore di gioco, sfruttando due errori grossolani del serbo. 

Stanislas riscatta la sconfitta subita da Djokovic lo scorso anno (12-10 al quinto, erano gli ottavi di finale ed era lui a dover rincorrere servendo per secondo), nonché la battuta d'arresto in semifinale agli US Open

Impresa della vita, complimenti!


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (21 Gennaio 2014)

Grandissimo Stan!

E' da 1 anno e mezzo che gioca ad altissimi livelli ed ha meritato di vincere. A mio avviso può essere il degno erede di Roger Federer


----------



## Snake (21 Gennaio 2014)

già mi immagino i meme che faranno sul binomio Djokovic/Becker in relazione a quelle due volee finali 

Sul match, io onestamente più che un grandissimo Wawrinka ho visto un Djokovic pessimo, ma veramente pessimo, lui che è il miglior ribattitore del circuito per almeno 3 ore non c'ha capito nulla sul servizio di Wawrinka, ora ok che Wawrinka ha una prima bella pesante ma nemmeno sulle seconde riusciva a tenere una palla in campo, sbagliava di metri, per non parlare dello scambio da fondo, troppi troppi errori, sopratutto nei momenti cruciali tipo la palla break che ha avuto sul 3 pari. Ovviamente a questo punto tutti quelli che restano saranno carne da macello per Nadal il quale con questo Djokovic in rottura prolungata mi sa che se si gestisce bene fisicamente quest'anno attenta al grande slam.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Gennaio 2014)

buona la terza per il buon Stanislao, se l'è meritata tutta. Godo a manetta per il Mladic-fag


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sul match, io onestamente più che un grandissimo Wawrinka ho visto un Djokovic pessimo, ma veramente pessimo, lui che è il miglior ribattitore del circuito per almeno 3 ore non c'ha capito nulla sul servizio di Wawrinka, ora ok che Wawrinka ha una prima bella pesante ma nemmeno sulle seconde riusciva a tenere una palla in campo, sbagliava di metri, per non parlare dello scambio da fondo, troppi troppi errori, sopratutto nei momenti cruciali tipo la palla break che ha avuto sul 3 pari.



sicuramente non era il miglior djokovic, il momento chiave per lui era quando è riuscito a brekkare all'inizio del quinto e lì poteva cambiar marcia, ma non lo ha fatto... però ci sono anche tanti meriti di Wawrinka, la cui vittoria è sacrosanta visto anche come era uscito nelle ultime due sfide slam con Nole che ho sopra citato

lo svizzero ha giocato con grande intensità e mi è piaciuto molto, poi da lì a diventare l'erede di Federer la strada è lunga, anzi, direi impossibile, però oggi grandissimo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Stan!
> 
> E' da 1 anno e mezzo che gioca ad altissimi livelli ed ha meritato di vincere. A mio avviso può essere il degno erede di Roger Federer



.


----------



## Snake (21 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sicuramente non era il miglior djokovic, il momento chiave per lui era quando è riuscito a brekkare all'inizio del quinto e lì poteva cambiar marcia, ma non lo ha fatto... però ci sono anche tanti meriti di Wawrinka, la cui vittoria è sacrosanta visto anche come era uscito nelle ultime due sfide slam con Nole che ho sopra citato
> 
> lo svizzero ha giocato con grande intensità e mi è piaciuto molto, poi da lì a diventare l'erede di Federer la strada è lunga, anzi, direi impossibile, però oggi grandissimo


che la vittoria sia sacrosanta non lo metto in dubbio ma se djokovic fa 60 errori non forzati con wawrinka, non con nadal che ti rimanda tutto ma con wawrinka vuol dire che ha fatto veramente pena.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2014)

non l'ho vista, ma da simpatizzante/tifoso di nole,sono contento per stan..se lo merita..purtroppo dall'inizio del torneo non ho visto praticamente nulla ma ho sentito di un roger in palla,murray un pochino meno,e di un buon berdych...al 90% vincerà nadal,ma non escludo sorprese


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2014)

domani mattina 9.30 Federer vs Murray da non perdere...


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (21 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Degno erede del Narciso un ventinovenne che solo da qualche mese si sta affacciando alle posizioni di vertice? Ti sei fumato l'impossibile? Detto con tutta la simpatia che provo per Stan e l'irriducibile antipatia per il Narciso.



Ti sta antipatico Federer solo perchè non accetti che sia il miglior tennista di tutti i tempi?

Ad ogni modo, Stan è vero che sta giocando ad alti livelli solo da 1 anno a questa parte, però non è mai tardi per fare il salto di qualità. La sua pecca è quella di averlo fatto solamente a 28 anni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Ti sta antipatico Federer solo perchè non accetti che sia il miglior tennista di tutti i tempi?
> 
> Ad ogni modo, Stan è vero che sta giocando ad alti livelli solo da 1 anno a questa parte, però non è mai tardi per fare il salto di qualità. La sua pecca è quella di averlo fatto solamente a 28 anni.



.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Abbiamo a che fare con un esempio topico di federasta piangente, a quanto vedo. Per quanto attiene alla panzana del "più grande di tutti i tempi" preferisco evitare di affrontare la (inutile) discussione, perché ho già avuto la sventura di dover toccare l'argomento, cozzando innumerevoli volte contro la marmorea testardaggine dei Narcisioti prosciuttobendati adulatori dello svizzerotto Roger Narciso Perderer, fino alla nausea, quindi bypasso. Tra l'altro è proprio questo il motivo principale per cui non lo posso vedere, ma sorvoliamo. Ti chiedo solo: se tu stesso mi dici che il Perderer è il più forte di sempre, plurivincitore di slam e titoli di ogni genere, come può un tizio che a 29 anni (che nel tennis sono tantissimi) ha fatto al massimo semi in uno slam, imporsi come erede del supermegaGOAT Roger Steccherer da Basilea?



per chi tifi del circuito tu??o per lo meno chi preferisci veder giocare


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> per chi tifi del circuito tu??o per lo meno chi preferisci veder giocare



Diciamo che il tennis odierno lo seguo, ma non mi entusiasma. Molti anni orsono tifavo Sampras e l'ultimo ad appassionarmi seriamente è stato Marat Safin. Fondamentalmente non mi sta simpatico nessuno dei fab4. Provo simpatia per Del Potro, Janowicz, Berdych, lo stesso Wawrinka.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Partito molto bene Roger


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Intanto complimenti a Dimitrov che al suo primo quarto di finale in slam ha impegnato Nadal vincendogli il primo set e cedendo secondo e terzo solo al tie break


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Federer chiude agevolmente il primo set 6-3


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Roger si vince anche il secondo, 6-4, Murray non è in condizione (e ha tutte le scusanti del caso visto il lungo stop)


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Cosa ha appena fatto Roger °_°


----------



## Gekyn (22 Gennaio 2014)

Murray breakato ora sul 4-4


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Federer non sfrutta l'occasione sul 5-4 e servizio e ora deve cercare di raggiungere il tie-break


----------



## O Animal (22 Gennaio 2014)

Classico Federer... Tenuta psicologica 0.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Murray annulla due match point e vince il terzo set al tie break, la partita non è finita, the show must go on!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

game incredibile il secondo del quarto set, alla fine dopo 20 minuti e 10 parità murray tiene il servizio (annullando 6 palle break)


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Federer chiude con un ace (6-3 al quarto) una partita condotta sempre al comando... 

Venerdì la semifinale con Nadal, che potremmo definire la vera finale degli AUS Open... dall'altra parte Berdych - Wawrinka


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Gennaio 2014)

Un Narciso in ritrovato spolvero andrà a beccarsi la consueta asfaltata dal boscaiolo spagnolo. Un film visto troppe volte per ipotizzare un finale differente.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (22 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Abbiamo a che fare con un esempio topico di federasta piangente, a quanto vedo. Per quanto attiene alla panzana del "più grande di tutti i tempi" preferisco evitare di affrontare la (inutile) discussione, perché ho già avuto la sventura di dover toccare l'argomento, cozzando innumerevoli volte contro la marmorea testardaggine dei Narcisioti prosciuttobendati adulatori dello svizzerotto Roger Narciso Perderer, fino alla nausea, quindi bypasso. Tra l'altro è proprio questo il motivo principale per cui non lo posso vedere, ma sorvoliamo. Ti chiedo solo: se tu stesso mi dici che il Perderer è il più forte di sempre, plurivincitore di slam e titoli di ogni genere, come può un tizio che a 29 anni (che nel tennis sono tantissimi) ha fatto al massimo semi in uno slam, imporsi come erede del supermegaGOAT Roger Steccherer da Basilea?


Mi sono fermato non appena ho letto ''Perderer''. Non mi degno neanche di risponderti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cosa ha appena fatto Roger °_°



Giocata disumana parzialmente macchiata dal fatto che era un doppio rimbalzo.
Comunque è davvero bello vedere un Roger finalmente in forma fisicamente,anche se i soliti "colpi di testa" sembrano essere rimasti.
Adesso vediamo che succede con Nadal.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato non appena ho letto ''Perderer''. Non mi degno neanche di risponderti.



meglio va, mi hai tolto un peso guarda


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (22 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> meglio va, mi hai tolto un peso guarda



No perchè dicendo certe cose fai intendere che il tennis non è proprio sport per te.

Cioè, come fai a dire che Federer è un perdente dopo che ha vinto 17 titoli dello slam, 7 finali perse e oltre 30 semifinali?
Fai una cosa..fai un salto qui e leggiti un ''paio'' di record: Roger Federer - Wikipedia


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo che succede con Nadal.



Quello che è già successo 22 volte su 30


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (22 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quello che è già successo 22 volte su 30



Più che altro, la cosa preoccupante è che sui 10 confronti nello Slam..Rafa ha vinto 8 volte su 10..


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quello che è già successo 22 volte su 30



Temo anche io...
Però ho visto che Raffaele ha male alla manina


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> No perchè dicendo certe cose fai intendere che il tennis non è proprio sport per te.
> 
> Cioè, come fai a dire che Federer è un perdente dopo che ha vinto 17 titoli dello slam, 7 finali perse e oltre 30 semifinali?
> Fai una cosa..fai un salto qui e leggiti un ''paio'' di record: Roger Federer - Wikipedia



.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Temo anche io...
> Però ho visto che Raffaele ha male alla manina



Sì sì, i fantomatici e immancabili infortuni del boscaiolo. Fateci caso, Nadal è invincibile: se perde è sempre per colpa del ginocchio, della vescica alla mano, di Hoffa, della terra blu, etc.


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Temo anche io...
> Però ho visto che Raffaele ha male alla manina



il problema è che federer ha male al cervello quando ci gioca contro


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Gennaio 2014)

contento per roger ma domani ha poche possibilità


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi un gran bel Roger, anche se obiettivamente non aveva di fronte il miglior Murray. Per quel che riguarda la semifinale tutto è possibile anche se onestamente Nadal ha ampie chance di vincere.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ho guardato prima la classifica live, in questo momento Roger, perdendo in semifinale, passerebbe da numero 6 a numero 8.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Ho guardato prima la classifica live, in questo momento Roger, perdendo in semifinale, passerebbe da numero 6 a numero 8.



esatto perché avrebbe confermato il risultato dell'anno scorso, mentre invece Berdych e Wawrinka hanno migliorato


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (22 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> esatto perché avrebbe confermato il risultato dell'anno scorso, mentre invece Berdych e Wawrinka hanno migliorato



Ma Del Potro l'anno scorso non partecipo? Perchè con tutto che è uscito al primo turno, attualmente sarebbe il nuovo numero 3. Ferrer 4°, Murray 5°,Berdych 6° e 7° Wawrinka.

Comunque se Federer vince il torneo, torna lui numero 3.


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2014)

perchè Ferrer l'anno scorso ha fatto semi e Murray finale quindi perdono entrambi tanti punti mentre Delpo ne difendeva pochi dato che uscì al secondo o terzo turno


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (22 Gennaio 2014)

Chiarissimo. Grazie


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Gennaio 2014)

djokovic con questo risultato compromette tutta la rincorsa al primo posto..doveva fare almeno finale


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> djokovic con questo risultato compromette tutta la rincorsa al primo posto..doveva fare almeno finale



lascia stare il primo posto che per il 2014 è un miraggio... penso che la vetta della classifica sia l'ultima cosa a cui pensi Nole... perché quando non vinci uno slam da un po' e anche l'unico slam dove eri quasi padrone ti sfugge ai quarti... e il prossimo è il Roland Garros, che non può vincere... insomma più che pensare al n° 1 deve cercare di non perdere troppi punti nei confronti degli altri, anche se per il momento ne ha una marea in più


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

domani mattina ore 9.30 prima semifinale Wawrinka - Berdych

nella notte le semifinali femminili


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Finale femminile: *Li Na *vs *Cibulkova*

Primo set 63 Wawrinka contro Berdych


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

il secondo set si decide al tie break e la spunta Berdych... uno pari...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Due doppi falli per Berdych nel tie break del terzo... Wawrinka ringrazia ed è ora avanti due set a uno


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

*Iron Stan* è in finale!! Prima finale slam per lui. Grandissimo! Il ceco però è stato un pollo sul proprio servizio nei momenti decisivi... meritatissima finale per Wawrinka, mi spiace solo di non poter vedere inquadrata durante la finale la fidanzata di Berdych... 

63 67 76 76 il risultato finale


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Wawrinka vince il quarto set e approda in finale. Dai dai una bella finale tra svizzeri


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Wawrinka vince il quarto set e approda in finale. *Dai dai* una bella finale tra svizzeri



dai, dai, dai (cit.)


----------



## Snake (23 Gennaio 2014)

siamo nelle mani della mano di Nadal


----------



## O Animal (23 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> siamo nelle mani della mano di Nadal



Mica bene allora...


----------



## Snake (23 Gennaio 2014)

no benissimo, se è bella maciullata forse Federer qualche speranza ce l'ha


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ci credo sempre poco agli infortuni di Nadal. Domani vedrete che bei drittoni uncinati profondi e recuperi in allungo di telaio sulla riga...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Gennaio 2014)

Tra l'altro vorrei far notare le differenze tra il ritorno sui campi del tacchino scozzese (ancora palesemente imballato per via dell'infortunio e della sosta conseguente) e quello del capibara spagnolo, che l'anno scorso dopo 7 mesi e un torneino di assestamento (vina del mar) è tornato bello pimpante e saltellante vincendo IW e tutto quello che c'era da vincere sul rosso tranne Montecarlo. A buon intenditor....


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> no benissimo, se è bella maciullata forse Federer qualche speranza ce l'ha



veramente oggi ho sentito che si è allenato senza fasciatura


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2014)

Roger ha ben poche speranze domani


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2014)

prima della super semifinale Rafa-Roger 

ci sarà la finale del doppio femminile Errani/Vinci vs Makarova/Vesnina


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (23 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro vorrei far notare le differenze tra il ritorno sui campi del tacchino scozzese (ancora palesemente imballato per via dell'infortunio e della sosta conseguente) e quello del capibara spagnolo, che l'anno scorso dopo 7 mesi e un torneino di assestamento (vina del mar) è tornato bello pimpante e saltellante vincendo IW e tutto quello che c'era da vincere sul rosso tranne Montecarlo. A buon intenditor....



Sono anni che sostengo che Nadal secondo me si dopa. Finirà come Armstrong..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Sono anni che sostengo che Nadal secondo me si dopa. Finirà come Armstrong..



Lui è di gran lunga il più sospetto, anche se la mano del fuoco non ce la metto per nessuno


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

CLAMOROSO suicidio di Makarova/Vesnina nella finale del doppio femminile. In vantaggio 5-2 e doppio break nel terzo set, cedono 7-5 a Errani e Vinci che non mollano e conquistano il loro secondo AUS Open consecutivo  

E adesso..... Nadal-Federer


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Gennaio 2014)

Pronostico Nadal vincente in 4, anche se spero il contrario, almeno per avere una finale più incerta.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

prime difficoltà per Roger: dopo aver annullato due palle break sul 3-3, Federer ne salva una sul 4-4 e per ora resta a galla


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

primo set meritatamente a Nadal (dopo il tie break), lo spagnolo è parso superiore senza strafare, qualche gratuito di troppo per lo svizzero


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Gennaio 2014)

Come volevasi dimostrare lo spagnolo sta benissimo, tira e serve che è una meraviglia. Veramente patetico


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare lo spagnolo sta benissimo, tira e serve che è una meraviglia. Veramente patetico



bisogna dire che però federer al servizio non è ai livelli dei match precedenti, non è che nadal stia facendo chissà cosa


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> bisogna dire che però federer al servizio non è ai livelli dei match precedenti, non è che nadal stia facendo chissà cosa



Io mi riferisco al teatrino della mano devastata.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

troppi troppi gratuiti di roger quando deve chiudere il punto


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

secondo set: break nadal nel sesto game... la partita se ne va...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

nadal vince il secondo 6-3, divario netto... la dice lunga il fatto che nadal abbia servito solo il 52% di prime in questo set eppure federer non ha mai avuto palle break...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

finita... nadal ha vinto gli AUS Open (anche se non credo che Wawrinka possa fare peggio di quanto visto oggi da Federer. quindi speriamo almeno in una finale che non si chiuda in 3 set)


----------



## Snake (24 Gennaio 2014)

quanto sto odiando Del Potro e Djokovic, quanto. Questo pure quando non è al 100% si porta a casa gli slam perchè gli altrii si scansano, maledetti


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

è riuscito a perdere un game che poteva vincere a 0 con millemila errori


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

che passante di Nadal!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

Godo, a casa


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Gennaio 2014)

Mamma mia, Federer quando si trova di fronte Nadal si trasforma nell'ultimo degli sfigati, fa quasi tenerezza vederlo esternare quella sudditanza psicologica imbarazzante. Sto giro tenevo pure per lui perché mi secca non poco vedere l'antitennis eguagliare il mio Pete, ma era chiaro, per chi conosce e ha seguito attentamente la rivalità tra i due, che non ci sarebbe stata storia nemmeno stavolta.

P.S. Ma come si può anche lontanamente considerare il più grande di tutti i tempi uno che nello score con il principale rivale della sua epoca sta sotto 23-10? E' ridicola sta cosa. Tra l'altro ormai mi pare chiaro che andrà sotto pure come numero complessivo di slam.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Sono anni che sostengo che Nadal secondo me si dopa. Finirà come Armstrong..



Si dopano tutti, come tutti i colleghi di Armstrong


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ho visto tutta la partita..
Appaiono due cose lampanti:

1. Roger quando vede Nadal subisce una sudditanza psicologica clamorosa che gli impedisce di esprimere il suo miglior tennis.
2. Nadal, dal canto suo, quando vede Federer gioca sempre al 100% gasato appunto dal 23-10 in suo favore negli scontri diretti.

Per Roger comunque torneo positivo, deve continuare su questa strada..La cura Edberg inizia ad avere qualche piccolo risultato..


----------



## Jaqen (24 Gennaio 2014)

Non è che Federer subisce Nadal a livello mentale. Lo subisce perché semplicemente Nadal è uno schiacciasassi


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2014)

e ora speriamo bene per domani, con wawrinka non sara scontata.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Gennaio 2014)

Dritto mancino ed uncinato sul rovescio ad una mano di roger e partita finita......


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> e ora speriamo bene per domani, con wawrinka non sara scontata.



Sì sì, del resto ci ha perso solo 26 set su 26 . Fin dove può spingersi il gufaggio....


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

M.inchia che tranvata Roger. Domani Nadal vince facile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2014)

tifo wawrinka perchè se lo merita secondo me..ha ben poche possibilità...
spero che dal prossimo torneo(fino a indian wells c'è ben poco di interessante) ci possano essere i top4 in condizioni migliori(soprattutto murray e nole)


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2014)

comunque nadal ha dimostrato in questo torneo di avere una discreta mano...ha una percentuale altissima di punti realizzati nelle discese a rete


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2014)

Finale peggiore degli slam dell'ultimo decennio dio mio


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2014)

comunque concordo con chi non ritiene federer il migliore di sempre..se su 33 confronti con il tuo rivale di sempre,ne perdi 23,non puoi essere considerato il migliore...possiamo discutere sullo stile e sotto il punto di vista stilistico ma il migliore di sempre non lo è!anche perchè a breve rafa lo surclasserà anche in slam e tornei vinti


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2014)

Menomale che non ero a casa


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Finale peggiore degli slam dell'ultimo decennio dio mio



anche quella con Ferrer del Roland Garros non era male


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> M.inchia che tranvata Roger. Domani Nadal vince facile.



raga comunque giocano domenica, non domani... 

domani c'è la finale femminile Li Na vs Cibulkova


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comunque concordo con chi non ritiene federer il migliore di sempre..se su 33 confronti con il tuo rivale di sempre,ne perdi 23,non puoi essere considerato il migliore...possiamo discutere sullo stile e sotto il punto di vista stilistico ma il migliore di sempre non lo è!anche perchè a breve rafa lo surclasserà anche in slam e tornei vinti



La statistica va fatta sui tornei vinti in carriera... nel momento in cui Nadal sorpasserà Federer sarà il migliore... lo supererà di sicuro, ma per adesso ancora non lo è (ma è comunque il n° 1 attuale e non è poco)... non ci si può basare solo sugli scontri diretti, è una statistica destinata a peggiorare ulteriormente considerando il Federer di oggi... che poi delle 23 vittorie di Nadal, 13 sono su terra rossa dove si sa che lui è illegale.


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> raga comunque giocano domenica, non domani...
> 
> domani c'è la finale femminile Li Na vs Cibulkova


Si per domani intendevo domenica, ho sbagliato io


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2014)

*Li Na* ha conquistato il singolare femminile


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Pensate che se *Wawrinka* per assurdo vince, si isserebbe al n° 3 della classifica ATP dietro ai soli Nadal e Djokovic 

più verosimilmente Iron Stan dopo la sconfitta in finale sarà n° 5 alle spalle anche di Del Potro [attuale 3°] e Ferrer [4°], ma davanti a Murray, Berdych e Federer


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2014)

In campo femminile Li Na sarà la nuova n° 3 a una manciata di punti da Azarenka, mentre Sharapova scende al 5° posto. Mantiene il n° 7 Sara Errani


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiappe strette... forza Stan...un ultimo sforzo....


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Le ultime parole famose....mi sto zitto che è meglio...


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2014)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2014)

Stanislaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2014)

Mi spiace per rafa ma grande stan..se lo meritava per tutto quello che ha mostrato da un anno a questa parte


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2014)

godo!!!!!!!


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2014)

Dispiace


----------



## Gekyn (26 Gennaio 2014)

Sono contento per stan....se lo meritava soprattutto più di rafa


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2014)

palesemente menomato Nadal, partita che avrebbe dovuto perdere in 3 set se lo svizzero fosse stato mentalmente un pò più solido, ad un certo punto ho temuto che si suicidasse, con Nadal spesso prevale la paura di vincere. Non è stato così, bene per Stan che lo slam se lo merita tutto per come ha giocato nell'arco delle due settimane, ma Nadal a sto giro i problemi fisici ce li aveva seriamente, basti solo vedere la velocità media della prima di servizio.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Dio c'è


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2014)

comunque ho imparato a guardare il tennis più da tifoso in generale di questo sport e meno del singolo giocatore in sè,pur simpatizzando decisamente per djokovic..dunque non godo affatto per la sconfitta di rafa..anzi,avrei preferito che stan avesse vinto sul campo in una partita vera...giocare con il mal di schiena è una faticaccia..e anche con quelle vesciche non so come facesse a giocare!io appena mi si spela un pochino la mano faccio una fatica immonda


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comunque ho imparato a guardare il tennis più da tifoso in generale di questo sport e meno del singolo giocatore in sè,pur simpatizzando decisamente per djokovic..dunque non godo affatto per la sconfitta di rafa..anzi,avrei preferito che stan avesse vinto sul campo in una partita vera...giocare con il mal di schiena è una faticaccia..e anche con quelle vesciche non so come facesse a giocare!io appena mi si spela un pochino la mano faccio una fatica immonda



questo è vero, ma stan se lo merita per tutto il percorso degli aus open e per gli avversari che ha sconfitto in precedenza... ovviamente i complimenti vanno anche a nadal per essere arrivato fino in finale in quelle condizioni, ma aldilà dei doverosi complimenti sportivi, sono contento che abbia perso... il successo di wawrinka restituisce comunque qualcosa al tennis


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> comunque ho imparato a guardare il tennis più da tifoso in generale di questo sport e meno del singolo giocatore in sè,pur simpatizzando decisamente per djokovic..dunque non godo affatto per la sconfitta di rafa..anzi,avrei preferito che stan avesse vinto sul campo in una partita vera...giocare con il mal di schiena è una faticaccia..e anche con quelle vesciche non so come facesse a giocare!io appena mi si spela un pochino la mano faccio una fatica immonda



Infatti ogni tifoso di tennis dovrebbe augurarsi che Nadal perda sempre...


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti ogni tifoso di tennis dovrebbe augurarsi che Nadal perda sempre...



non sono per nulla d'accordo...da tennista io ammiro moltissimo nadal.Il giocatore più forte mentalmente di sempre(e su questo non si discute) e gran spirito di sacrificio..per me è un grande!e lo dico da non suo tifoso


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ecco quando dici che Nadal è il giocatore più forte mentalmente hai già detto tutto: di tennisti come Edberg, Becker, Sampras, McEnroe, Federer, tutti elogiano il loro aver saputo giocare a tennis e la loro classe non certo la forza mentale da equino stile Nadal, ma ahimé oggi il tennis è questo....purtroppo....quindi giustamente è Nadal il numero 1


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco quando dici che Nadal è il giocatore più forte mentalmente hai già detto tutto: di tennisti come Edberg, Becker, Sampras, McEnroe, Federer, tutti elogiano il loro aver saputo giocare a tennis e la loro classe non certo la forza mentale da equino stile Nadal, ma ahimé oggi il tennis è questo....purtroppo....quindi giustamente è Nadal il numero 1



giochi a tennis tu?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Per un periodo l'ho praticato e lo seguivo anche tanto, poi dopo con l'avvento degli arrotini l'ho mollato e l'ho seguito di rado, non ho mai sopportato i giocatori alla Nadal, alla Courier e compagnia bella (o brutta) di cui, è bene ricordarlo il buon Borg, fu il rappresentante più degno... dopo sono venuti i suoi seguaci purtroppo...comunque è vero che Nadal ha una gran forza psichica: infatti i "fondocampisti" durano poco, lui invece è sulla breccia da anni...

Ciò che voglio dire in sintesi è che credo siano pochi quelli che si appassionano al tennis guardando giocare Nadal


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per un periodo l'ho praticato e lo seguivo anche tanto, poi dopo con l'avvento degli arrotini l'ho mollato e l'ho seguito di rado, non ho mai sopportato i giocatori alla Nadal, alla Courier e compagnia bella (o brutta) di cui, è bene ricordarlo il buon Borg, fu il rappresentante più degno... dopo sono venuti i suoi seguaci purtroppo...comunque è vero che Nadal ha una gran forza psichica: infatti i "fondocampisti" durano poco, lui invece è sulla breccia da anni...
> 
> Ciò che voglio dire in sintesi è che credo siano pochi quelli che si appassionano al tennis guardando giocare Nadal



io mi sono appassionato guardando loro e ho iniziato a giocare e tuttora gioco questo tipo di tennis..e sinceramente mi piace di più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono un tifoso di Federer ma mi dispiace dire che forse Nadal gli è anche superiore. Rafa è uno dei migliori tennisti di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2014)

il confronto tra il vecchio tennis e quello più moderno,se cosi vogliamo definirli,proprio non lo sopporto!è normale che con il tempo,come in tutti gli sporti,ci siano dei cambiamenti e che il fisico conti sempre di più..


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (27 Gennaio 2014)

Nuova classifica ATP:

1 Rafael Nadal ESP 14330 - - 
2 Novak Djokovic SRB 10620 - - 
3 Stanislas Wawrinka SUI 5710 +5 
4 Juan Martin Del Potro ARG 5370 +1 
5 David Ferrer ESP 5280 -2 - 
6 Andy Murray GBR 4720 -2 - 
7 Tomas Berdych CZE 4540 - - 
8 Roger Federer SUI 4355 -2 - 
9 Richard Gasquet FRA 3050 - - 
10 Jo Wilfried Tsonga FRA 2885 - - 
11 Milos Raonic CAN 2770 - - 
12 Tommy Haas GER 2435 - - 
13 John Isner USA 2320 - - 
14 Mikhail Youzhny RUS 2145 +1 
15 Fabio Fognini ITA 2100 +1


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Gennaio 2014)

djokovic ha poco da difendere fino a wimbledon..ha solo la vittoria a montecarlo..nadal invece ha un sacco di punti da difendere avendo praticamente vinto tutto..può però recuperare qualcosa partecipando a miami che l'anno scorso aveva saltato


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il confronto tra il vecchio tennis e quello più moderno,se cosi vogliamo definirli,proprio non lo sopporto!è normale che con il tempo,come in tutti gli sporti,ci siano dei cambiamenti e che il fisico conti sempre di più..



No, non è normale affatto. Il tennis è nato concettualmente come sport di tocco, estro ed intelligenza e tale sarebbe dovuto rimanere. Non una serie di battaglie a suon di mazzate tra clavifori urlanti e digrignanti, maratoneti che brandiscono la racchetta a mo' di clava. Non solo quest'"evoluzione"fisica ha fatto perdere al tennis la sua varietà e spettacolarità anche da un punto di vista estetico, ma è un chiaro incentivo al doping (guardando le prestazioni di atleti come Nadal e Djokovic ci si rende conto ictu oculi che non sono prestazioni da esseri umani normodotati). Bisogna cambiare le regole. Basta atletismo.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (28 Gennaio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> djokovic ha poco da difendere fino a wimbledon..ha solo la vittoria a montecarlo..nadal invece ha un sacco di punti da difendere avendo praticamente vinto tutto..può però recuperare qualcosa partecipando a miami che l'anno scorso aveva saltato



Uno che ha solo da guadagnare per tutto l'anno, ad eccezione appunto dell'AUS, è Federer. A mio avviso può tornare nei primi 4 già a ridosso dell'inizio di Wimbledon


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Uno che ha solo da guadagnare per tutto l'anno, ad eccezione appunto dell'AUS, è Federer. A mio avviso può tornare nei primi 4 già a ridosso dell'inizio di Wimbledon



sicuramente..anche se il massimo che potrà ambire sarà il quarto posto imho..se wawrinka continua cosi sarà dura stare ai suoi livelli e murray sicuramente verrà fuori(oltre a wimbledon e miami ha anche lui poco da difendere)...i vari berdych,del potro,ferrer li può senz'altro superare roger


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> No, non è normale affatto. Il tennis è nato concettualmente come sport di tocco, estro ed intelligenza e tale sarebbe dovuto rimanere. Non una serie di battaglie a suon di mazzate tra clavifori urlanti e digrignanti, maratoneti che brandiscono la racchetta a mo' di clava. Non solo quest'"evoluzione"fisica ha fatto perdere al tennis la sua varietà e spettacolarità anche da un punto di vista estetico, ma è un chiaro incentivo al doping (guardando le prestazioni di atleti come Nadal e Djokovic ci si rende conto ictu oculi che non sono prestazioni da esseri umani normodotati). Bisogna cambiare le regole. Basta atletismo.



questioni di punti di vista...per me un recupero su una palla sparato a 150 km/h è tanto spettacolare quanto una voleè su un passante a 10 all'ora


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2014)

L'Italia di Coppa Davis approda ai quarti grazie a due grandissime partite di Fabio Fognini. 
L'Argentina è sconfitta complessivamente per 3-1 e sfiderà ora la Gran Bretagna di Murray


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Febbraio 2014)

Che partita Fognini vs Almagro!!! Incredibile semifinale vinta da Fabio in Cile


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Grandissima Pennetta a Dubai... parte dalle qualificazioni e arriva ai quarti eliminando la testa di serie #2 Radwanska, aggredendo al massimo in risposta sui servizi della polacca... 64 61 per Flavia


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2014)

Federer in finale a Dubai dopo aver sconfitto Djokovic, troverà Berdych


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (1 Marzo 2014)

Grandissimo Roger. Per di più aveva perso il primo set, quindi psicologicamente era difficilissimo.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Federer in finale a Dubai dopo aver sconfitto Djokovic, troverà Berdych



La cura di Stefanello Edberg sta iniziando a dare i suoi frutti


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2014)

vince Roger...


----------



## smallball (1 Marzo 2014)

Federer si aggiudica il torneo battendo Berdych 3-6 6-4 6-3...grande Roger


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Marzo 2014)

sensazionale Federer


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Marzo 2014)

grandissimo Nadal (campione in carica) che va fuori ai 16esimi di Indian Wells  
Dolgopolov comunque in crescita (aveva già giocato e perso una finale con Nadal a Rio ed è arrivato in semifinale ad Acapulco) troverà Fognini agli ottavi

Nel tabellone femminile Camila Giorgi  fa fuori Sharapova (campionessa in carica) e agli ottavi ci sarà il derby tutto italiano con Pennetta, che garantisce comunque un posto all'Italia nei quarti


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2014)

Pennetta umilia Giorgi 6-2, 6-1 e vola ai quarti, davvero in formissima Flavia...


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (13 Marzo 2014)

Grandissimo Roger Federer che nella notte batte Haas 6-4 6-4 e vola ai quarti di finale di Indian Wells contro Kevin Anderson, il quale ha battuto a sorpresa Wawrinka in 3 set.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (14 Marzo 2014)

Federer in semifinale ad Indian Wells.

Sconfitto in due set Kevin Anderson 6-1 7-5


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Marzo 2014)

*Flavia Pennetta in finale ad Indian Wells. Battuta* *la cinese Na Li 7-6/6-3. Ora in finale* *incontrera' la polacca Radwanska*.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2014)

Super Flavia torna tra le prime 15 del mondo alle spalle di Roberta Vinci

Federer sarà tra i primi 4 al termine di Indian Wells


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2014)

stasera finale Roger-Djokovic


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2014)

Grande Flavia Pennetta vince il torneo WTA *Indian Wells *sconfiggendo in due set Radwanska 6-2, 6-1 

Successo importantissimo per Flavia, il più importante della sua carriera in singolare.

*Ranking WTA aggiornato
*
[1] S. Williams 12660
[2] Li 7185
[3] A. Radwanska 6215
[4] Azarenka 5441
[5] Halep 4775
[6] Jankovic 4590
[7] Sharapova 4271
[8] Kvitova 4235
[9] Kerber 4050
[10] *Errani 3830*
[12] *Pennetta 3255*
[14] *Vinci 2925* 


A breve la finale maschile con Federer e Djokovic!!


----------



## O Animal (16 Marzo 2014)

Grandissima Pennetta... Intanto Federer primo set a mani basse: 6-3


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2014)

Vince *Nole Djokovic* al tie break del terzo una bellissima partita... comunque un grande Roger


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2014)

Grandissima Flavia!


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2014)

*CLASSIFICA ATP
*Djokovic recupera molti punti su Nadal. Lo spagnolo però potrà rifarsi già dal masters 1000 di Miami che inizia oggi, perché non avendo partecipato l'anno scorso, non ha punti da difendere. Federer risale al quinto posto ma può superare Ferrer sfruttando il prossimo torneo. Stabile Fognini al n° 14.
Ecco la classifica aggiornata.

[1] Nadal 13130
[2] Djokovic 10900
[3] Wawrinka 5650
[4] Ferrer 5150
[5] Federer 5045
[6] Murray 4795
[7] Berdych 4540
[8] Del Potro 4270
[9] Gasquet 2905
[10] Isner 2670
[14] *Fognini 2295
*[33] *Seppi 1195*


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Grandissima Flavia!



Grandissimo Fognini altroché


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Marzo 2014)

se nadal toppa miami(cosa di cui dubito),djokovic può farsi sotto per la prima posizione avendo collezionate dei risultati certamente migliorabili a miami,roma,madrid,parigi tornei,eccezion fatta per il primo,tutti vinti dallo spagnolo

per quanto riguarda la partita di ieri certamente non ho visto un djokovic al top,mentre roger si vede che sta bene e potrà certamente dire la sua nei prossimi tornei


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (17 Marzo 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *CLASSIFICA ATP
> *Djokovic recupera molti punti su Nadal. Lo spagnolo però potrà rifarsi già dal masters 1000 di Miami che inizia oggi, perché non avendo partecipato l'anno scorso, non ha punti da difendere. Federer risale al quinto posto ma può superare Ferrer sfruttando il prossimo torneo. Stabile Fognini al n° 14.
> Ecco la classifica aggiornata.
> 
> ...



Ottimo, 3 posizioni guadagnate con un solo torneo per Roger.
Se continua con questo stato di forma, tornerà minimo n°3 nel giro di poche settimane.


----------



## Gekyn (17 Marzo 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> per quanto riguarda la partita di ieri certamente non ho visto un djokovic al top,mentre roger si vede che sta bene e potrà certamente dire la sua nei prossimi tornei



Ha perso contro un Nole non al massimo.....quand'è così non c è più nulla da fare.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (18 Marzo 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ha perso contro un Nole non al massimo.....quand'è così non c è più nulla da fare.



Vabbe ha perso al tie break del terzo set. Si sa che il tie break è una cosa a sè


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Marzo 2014)

intanto è uscito il tabellone di miami..la parte di djokovic è sicuramente più difficile con i vari federer,murray e con gulbis e dimitrov che sono delle mine vaganti
nadal troverebbe in semifinale wawrinka


----------



## Snake (25 Marzo 2014)

Del Potro si è operato al polso, stagione finita. 

Intanto la fogna sotto gli occhi della Pennetta (direi che ormai è ufficiale che se la sbatte) ha vinto contro Bautista in 3 set, ottavi contro Nadal.


----------



## O Animal (25 Marzo 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Del Potro si è operato al polso, stagione finita.
> 
> Intanto la fogna sotto gli occhi della Pennetta (*direi che ormai è ufficiale che se la sbatte*) ha vinto contro Bautista in 3 set, ottavi contro Nadal.



Ufficialissimo...


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (26 Marzo 2014)

Da lunedì Fognini sarà numero 13 al mondo.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Marzo 2014)

Attenzione a Nishikori che fa fuori uno dietro l'altro David Ferrer e Roger Federer e se la vedrà con Nole in semifinale!!! 
Prosegue l'ottimo momento di Dolgopolov atteso ai quarti da Berdych

Nel tabellone femminile semifinali incandescenti con Serena Williams che ritrova Sharapova e la rivincita della finale degli AUS Open Li Na vs Cibulkova


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (27 Marzo 2014)

Clamorosa e inaspettata la sconfitta di Roger.

Avanti di un set e di un break ha avuto 20 minuti di passaggio a vuoto che gli sono costati prima il secondo set e poi il terzo.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2014)

Con un doppio 6-3 rifilato a Nadal, *Nole Djokovic *vince anche il torneo di Miami 

nuovo ATP

1. Nadal [13730]
2. Djokovic [11810]
3. Wawrinka [5740]
4. Federer [5225]
5. Berdych [4720]
6. Ferrer [4640]
7. Del Potro [4260]
8. Murray [3975]
9. Isner [2715]
10. Raonic [2710]
*13*. Fognini [2340]

*Serena Williams *conferma il titolo a Miami dello scorso anno
Ranking WTA

1. S. Williams [12660]
2. Li Na [7585]
3. A. Radwanska [5980]
4. Azarenka [5441]
5. Halep [4695]
6. Kvitova [4370]
7. Kerber [4185]
8. Jankovic [4150]
9. Sharapova [3961]
10. Cibulkova [3720]
*11*. Errani [3645]
*12*. Pennetta [3270]
*15*​. Vinci [2685]


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Marzo 2014)

djokovic a livelli altissimi oggi..nadal un pò spento ma sulla diagonale del rovescio è stato massacrato letteralmente


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Marzo 2014)

Questo fine settimana l'Italia del tennis maschile è attesa ad una grande prova nei quarti di finale di Coppa Davis contro la Gran Bretagna di Murray. 

Poi inizieranno i tornei su terra rossa: Montecarlo, Barcellona, Madrid e Roma i grandi appuntamenti prima del Roland Garros che partirà il 26 maggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Aprile 2014)

primo match di Davis, Fognini ha sconfitto Ward per tre set a uno

Domani mattina Seppi vs Murray che ripartiranno dal primo set vinto dallo scozzese e dal 5-5 del secondo parziale, gara oggi sospesa per oscurità


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Aprile 2014)

giornata disastrosa oggi per l'Italia: Murray vince facile con Seppi e suicidio nel doppio, siamo sotto 1-2 e fuori dalla Coppa Davis a meno di miracoli...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2014)

*PARTITA PAZZESCA DI FOGNINI, DA STORIA DEL TENNIS!!!!
*
6-3 6-3 6-4 a Murray

adesso siamo nelle mani di Don Seppi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Aprile 2014)

Un Fognini indiavolato fa letteralmente a pezzi Andy Murray. Ora è tutto nelle mani di Seppi


----------



## Snake (6 Aprile 2014)

Seppi noto cuor di leone...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2014)

siamo in semifinale... Seppi doma Ward in tre set. Adesso la Svizzera


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2014)

*WTA Katowice*

Prima semifinale WTA per *Camila Giorgi* nel torneo di Katowice, dove ha eliminato tra le altre Roberta Vinci che era detentrice del torneo. Giorgi è in lizza per un posto da singolarista nella semifinale di Fed Cup che vedrà le azzurre impegnate sul cemento in casa della Repubblica Ceca


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2014)

La Giorgi ha ottime potenzialità, ma finora le è sempre mancato quel qualcosa in più per fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Aprile 2014)

Fognini è tanto forte quanto scemo. Mamma mia quanto talento sprecato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Aprile 2014)

Brutta sconfitta per nadal(molto falloso) contro david ferrer che mai prima d'ora,eccezion fatta per una vittoria nel lontano 2004,l'aveva sconfitto sulla terra
Ora federer tsonga,partita per il momento molto bella


----------



## smallball (18 Aprile 2014)

vince roger in 3 set...con un tie break emozionante


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Aprile 2014)

Domani semifinale di Fed Cup a Ostrava con Rep. Ceca che parte favorita sull'Italia... 

primo singolare Safarova vs Errani, secondo singolare Kvitova vs Giorgi


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Aprile 2014)

doppia (netta) sconfitta in Fed Cup per le italiane... la Rep. Ceca ipoteca la finale dove con ogni probabilità troverà la Germania

ATP Montecarlo, sontuoso* Federer* batte Djokovic e giocherà in finale il derby svizzero con *Wawrinka*


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (20 Aprile 2014)

Se Roger oggi vince, torna numero 3.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Aprile 2014)

**Catanese Doc** ha scritto:


> Se Roger oggi vince, torna numero 3.



e invece no... ha vinto wawrinka  nonostante roger conducesse 1 set a 0


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Aprile 2014)

grandissimo The Man


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2014)

Nadal sconfitto da Almagro ai quarti di Barcellona, perde altri punti pesanti in ATP


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2014)

Iniziati gli internazionali di *Roma*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2014)

Subito un grande match di *Francesca Schiavone* che elimina Eugenie Bouchard all'esordio al Foro Italico 64 62


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Maggio 2014)

Fognini


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Maggio 2014)

indecente fognini, esce fischiato


----------



## Gekyn (12 Maggio 2014)

Fognini grandissimo talento rubato all'agricoltura.......


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Maggio 2014)

fognini non andrà mai da nessuna parte..cosi come i vari gulbis etc..gente che alterna buone/ottime prestazioni ad altre disastrose..chi ci gioca sa quanto la testa faccia la differenza in sto sport..e se non hai la testa per essere continuo è dura rimanere ad altissimi livelli.E con altissimi livelli intendo almeno la top 10

complimenti a nishikori invece..mi è sempre piaciuto!gioca un buon tennis,peccato solo che il fisico non sempre lo supporti


----------



## Snake (12 Maggio 2014)

il nippo è uno spettacolo, pare una via di mezzo tra Djokovic e Davidenko, ma è sempre rotto. A livello di tennis vale ampiamente la top 5.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2014)

http://www.milanworld.net/internazionali-ditalia-di-tennis-2014-10-18-maggio-programma-vt17201.html


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2014)

up


----------



## Frikez (23 Settembre 2014)

La Francia ha scelto la terra indoor, a questo punto mi gioco 20 euro sulla Svizzera


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Francia ha scelto la terra indoor, a questo punto mi gioco 20 euro sulla Svizzera



Non ti rovinare, mi raccomando...


----------



## Snake (10 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Ottobre 2014)

oggi ho visto la partita di djokovic contro ferrer
impressionante il serbo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Nel torneo WTA di Linz domani semifinale Knapp vs Giorgi. In ogni caso avremo un'azzurra in finale da sostenere domenica.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Ottobre 2014)

Ed ora Federer-Djokovic! Finale anticipata, forza Roger!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Ottobre 2014)

djokovic un pò sottotono ma grandissimo Federer..vittoria meritata..ora finale con simon che ha dimostrato di essere in gran forma


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Ottobre 2014)

A Linz Camila Giorgi in finale, domani contro Pliskova


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Ottobre 2014)

Federer campione a Shanghai, vince il suo quarto torneo dell'anno! Grandissimo Roger!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Giorgi spreca un match point e cede 7-6 al terzo set con Pliskova


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Ottobre 2014)

E Roger Federer continua a vincere, superando Goffin nella finale ATP 500 di Basilea. La corsa al primo posto continua, come on Roger!


----------



## wargod (9 Novembre 2014)

Vittoria di Nishikori su Murray nel primo match di questa edizione di Atp World Tour Finals 2014


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Novembre 2014)

Federer immenso ieri sera contro Murray, 6-0 6-1.


----------



## smallball (14 Novembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Federer immenso ieri sera contro Murray, 6-0 6-1.


e non gli ha fatto pagare il campo dopo la lezione ricevuta...


----------



## Snake (11 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Gennaio 2015)

Finalmente Australian Open!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2015)

Bolelli esce a testa alta al secondo turno strappando anche un set a Federer, che nel terzo turno troverà un altro italiano, Andreas Seppi. 

Tra le ragazze Giorgi ha eliminato Pennetta nel derby italiano, Errani raggiunge il terzo turno battendo Soler Espinosa.
Sharapova ok col brivido, annulla match point alla Panova e poi vince.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2015)

Anche Giorgi al terzo turno, elimina Smitkova e trova Venus Williams. 

Errani/Vinci vincono facile la prima di doppio.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas Seppi FENOMENALE!
Cosa ha fatto Seppi!!


----------



## smallball (23 Gennaio 2015)

Roger perde meritatamente contro un Seppi veramente superlativo in 4 set


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Gennaio 2015)

Pure il tennis è diventato uno strazio


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nadal distrutto da Berdych in 3 set. 
Si va verso una possibile finale Djokovic - Murray, mentre quella del tabellone femminile salvo sorprese dovrebbe essere il classico S.Williams - M.Sharapova


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2015)

*Fognini e Bolelli vincono il titolo di doppio maschile agli Australian Open 2015
*In Finale 6-4 6-4 ai francesi Herbert e Mahut
Congratulazioni ragazzi!

A Serena Williams il singolare femminile, in due set su Maria Sharapova


----------



## Snake (31 Gennaio 2015)

non se ne può più della Williams, basta, oggi avrà fatto tre ace per game, povera Masha


----------



## juventino (31 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> non se ne può più della Williams, basta, oggi avrà fatto tre ace per game, povera Masha



Finché permetteranno a quella montagna di steroidi di giocare


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Gennaio 2015)

Domattina 9:30 Djokovic vs Murray


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2015)

Marziano Djokovic. 1 set pari con due tie break, poi Murray si esaurisce nel terzo set, nel disperato tentativo di brekkare Nole sul 3-3. Benzina finita e Nole vince 9 game di seguito, chiudendo 6-0 al quarto.

Djokovic è di nuovo re degli Australian Open (5 volte campione stacca Federer fermo a 4)


----------



## Gekyn (2 Febbraio 2015)

A me questo tennis non piace più, ho visto la replica della finale e mi sono addormentato 3 volte!!


----------



## davoreb (2 Febbraio 2015)

Che finale schifosa, guardatevi quella del 2009 e confrontiamo serenamente il livello del gioco.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Che finale schifosa, guardatevi quella del 2009 e confrontiamo serenamente il livello del gioco.



chissà come mai proprio il 2009


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2015)

Genialata


----------



## davoreb (4 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chissà come mai proprio il 2009



e invece no! io sono per Federer e quella l'ha vinta Nadal 

era troppo facile prenderne una vinta da Roger.


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Hey... Ma il come back di Fognini in semifinale a Rio su Nadal da 1-6 a 6-2, 7-5?

Adesso sarà finale contro Ferrer mentre la Errani, sempre oggi sarà in finale contro la Schmiedlova.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Nadal è proprio finito


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2015)

*84*


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Gekyn (17 Marzo 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (18 Aprile 2015)

Nole asfalta Nadal e vola in finale a Monte Carlo, comunque lo spagnolo è sembrato in crescita. Però quando Nole gioca a questi livelli c'è poco da fare, per chiunque.


----------



## Snake (18 Aprile 2015)

ho visto solo il primo set e mi è sembrato di altissimo livello, Nadal molto meglio di quanto immaginassi, credo che già questa versione basti e avanzi per fare finale al rolando se dovesse essere dall'altra parte del tabellone. Se ha ancora margine a giugno same old story....


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2015)

Per la seconda volta in stagione Fognini batte Nadal, ma stavolta in casa sua a Barcellona!!


----------



## Gekyn (23 Aprile 2015)

Vedo a rischio il R.G. per quest'anno.


----------



## Snake (23 Aprile 2015)

qui mi sa che Flavia s'è bagnata


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Aprile 2015)

Nadal sta messo malissimo, ma attenzione a darlo per morto. L'anno scorso di sti tempi il rendimento non era tanto migliore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Nadal sta messo malissimo, ma attenzione a darlo per morto. L'anno scorso di sti tempi il rendimento non era tanto migliore.



Infatti per me parte favorito anche in queste condizioni ma l'attuale Nadal sta confermando ciò che molti che si intendono di tennis (tra cui me ) hanno sempre detto, non sarebbe arrivato manco a 30 anni ai suoi livelli..
Sinceramente un tennis senza Nadal non mi mancherà, mai piaciuto per stile e gioco..mi piacevano solo le sue canotte..


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2015)

Ovviamente, dopo aver battuto Nadal, Fognini è stato asfaltato da tale Pablo Andujar


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Maggio 2015)

Enorme Stan the Man 
Nadal arriva malissimo a questo Roland Garros, anche se sono convinto che 3 su 5 cambi m olto il discorso. Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Giugno 2015)

È un massacro di Djokovic. Djoko fa un triple break e va sul 7-5,6-3,3-0 contro un Nadal che sta venendo umiliato


----------



## Jaqen (3 Giugno 2015)

Djokovic al momento è imbattibile.
Se non lo vince manco quest'anno...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2015)

vediamo se Murray batte Ferrer sarà una semifinale tosta tra lui e Nole


----------



## smallball (3 Giugno 2015)

c'e' aria di Grande Slam 46 anni dopo il mitico Rod Laver


----------



## Snake (3 Giugno 2015)

a sto giro ero convinto ce l'avrebbe fatta, troppa differenza tra i due al momento, risultato persino bugiardo dato che nel primo Djokovic s'è incartato da solo con i soliti orrori a rete che hanno rimesso in partita Nadal che stava sotto un treno. Il vero gap tra i due è quello degli altri due set.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Giugno 2015)

annichilito
distrutto
annientato
tutta la partita a remare ha fatto..avrà si e no tirato 5 vincenti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> c'e' aria di Grande Slam 46 anni dopo il mitico Rod Laver



spero proprio di no onestamente, sarebbe uno smacco per tanti campioni che lo avrebbero meritato almeno quanto lui ma non hanno avuto la fortuna di trovarsi in un periodo così avaro di competitors e con così tanta omogeneità delle superfici. Detto questo, sconfitta obiettivamente non così sorprendente, viste le condizioni in cui Rafa è arrivato a Parigi. Ora Nole deve stare attento ad Andy, che personalmente non ho mai visto così solido mentalmente ed in palla. Col cuore tifo Stan (anche se mi duole per Jo), ma è proibitiva.


----------



## bmb (3 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> c'e' aria di Grande Slam 46 anni dopo il mitico Rod Laver



Onestamente penso di no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> c'e' aria di Grande Slam 46 anni dopo il mitico Rod Laver



Diciamo che ha completato due tappe importanti di avvicinamento: vincere il primo slam dell'anno che è sempre un'incognita e battere a Parigi Nadal (anche mentalmente è un'iniezione di fiducia notevole)..
Adesso però viene il bello, intanto deve vincere questo slam che non è scontato..
Poi dovrà reggere la pressione negli ultimi due tornei..paradossalmente a Wimbledon dovrebbe avere meno problemi dato che è una superfice con nessun specialista a parte Roger che però non è più in condizione di giocarsi uno slam..
A New York se ci arriva con tre slam in saccoccia avrà addosso una pressione disumana, e almeno due avversari tostissimi (Murray e Stan)..
Si fa preso a dire Grande Slam ma parliamo di un'impresa titanica mai riuscita nel tennis moderno...e attenzione che giocatori con la costanza di Federer che fanno 22 semifinali slam di fila non se ne sono mai visti..e con questo intendo che la giornata storta può capitare a tutti, capitava anche al miglior Nadal fuori dalla terra e dalla terba di Wimbledon di qualche anno fa..


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2015)

Stanimal primo finalista,sconfigge Tsonga in 4 set


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Giugno 2015)

mi aspettavo qualcosa di più da murray, sembra che nole stia passeggiando anche contro di lui (per ora sono 6-3, 6-3, 1-0)


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Giugno 2015)

l'ho chiamato andy, forse c'è ancora una partita dai


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2015)

ripende la semifinale tra nole e murray sospesa ieri per pioggia con djokovic avanti due set a uno e 3-3 nel quarto
chi vince affronterà Wawrinka in finale domani.


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Serena 20


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2015)

Iniziata la grande battaglia tra Nole e Wawrinka


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2015)

Nole incamera il primo set per 6-4


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2015)

Stanimal si aggiudica il secondo set per 6-4


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2015)

lo svizzero incamera il terzo set per 6-3


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2015)

Wawrinka grandissimo fino ad ora, serve l'impresona a Nole


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Praticamente sono già al quinto set.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Praticamente sono già al quinto set.



tutto da vedere, djokovic è stanco e stan è solidissimo.


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

non vedo come Djokovic possa vincere questa partita


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Ho parlato.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2015)

è finita, grandissimo wawrinka, una crescita incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2015)

il problema di djokovic è stato battere nadal ai quarti, a quel punto pensava di aver vinto il torneo, infatti ha rischiato di buttare via la partita con murray e ha dovuto giocare ieri mentre wawrinka si è riposato


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2015)

epica comunque la gufata sul grande slam  solo per aver battuto nadal che oggi non vale NIENTE


----------



## O Animal (7 Giugno 2015)

Ma che passante ha messo per il break?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma che passante ha messo per il break?


stupendo


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

mo Wawrinka sparisce per altri 9 mesi


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Incredibile Stanimal.


Una riflessione:

A fare il grande slam non ci è riuscito neanche Federer quando perdeva 3 partite su 80.


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2015)

straordinario Stanimal,oggi veramente perfetto


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2015)

Oggi Stan è stato un alieno! purtroppo è incostante come tennista!


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Djokovic in lacrime, per lui credo sia una botta tremenda, ben peggiore delle precedenti sconfitte perchè se perdi da Nadal te ne fai una ragione ma da uno che hai battuto 17 volte su 20 e che ha giocato il match della vita è dura da mandare già. Il tennis di Wawrinka oggi mi ha esaltato ma mi dispiace molto per Nole, non esiste che non ci sia un Roland Garros nella sua bacheca.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Giugno 2015)

Che partita ha fatto Stan ragazzi, non ho parole, sono commosso


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Giugno 2015)

da tifoso di djokovic sono distrutto...non voglio mettermi nei suoi panni..se lo meritava assolutamente!ma ci riproveremo l'anno prossimo!
partita meritata assolutamente da wawrinka che ha giocato davvero alla grande


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> da tifoso di djokovic sono distrutto...non voglio mettermi nei suoi panni..se lo meritava assolutamente!ma ci riproveremo l'anno prossimo!
> partita meritata assolutamente da wawrinka che ha giocato davvero alla grande



E' stato anche sfortunato. Ha avuto un tabellone molto duro, lo scoglio psicologicamente più arduo lo ha superato ai quarti, poi c'è stata la sospensione con Murray che l'ha costretto a giocare 3 giorni di fila e oggi ha incontrato il miglior Wawrinka di sempre. Ha tempo per rifarsi, è nettamente il più forte del circuito attualmente.


----------



## Iblahimovic (7 Giugno 2015)

grande waw, giusto cosi


----------



## Snake (7 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E' stato anche sfortunato. Ha avuto un tabellone molto duro, lo scoglio psicologicamente più arduo lo ha superato ai quarti, poi c'è stata la sospensione con Murray che l'ha costretto a giocare 3 giorni di fila e oggi ha incontrato il miglior Wawrinka di sempre. Ha tempo per rifarsi, è nettamente il più forte del circuito attualmente.



io non ci giurerei, iniziano ad essere troppe le occasioni mancate, poi questo non è uno slam come gli altri, è capitato quest'anno che Nadal si presentasse in condizioni cadaveriche ma non ci scommetterei che sarà così anche gli anni prossimi, l'ho visto resuscitare già troppe volte, e poi perdere una finale dietro l'altra qualche ripercussione negativa a livello mentale te la crea, ogni anno la pressione diventa sempre più grande, secondo me siamo in zona Lendl a Wimbledon. Oggi Wawrinka ha giocato una partita sensazionale ma onestamente Djokovic molto sottotono basterebbe vedere il dato sugli unforced.


----------



## bmb (7 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> io non ci giurerei, iniziano ad essere troppe le occasioni mancate, poi questo non è uno slam come gli altri, *è capitato quest'anno che Nadal si presentasse in condizioni cadaveriche ma non ci scommetterei che sarà così anche gli anni prossimi*, l'ho visto resuscitare già troppe volte, e poi perdere una finale dietro l'altra qualche ripercussione negativa a livello mentale te la crea, ogni anno la pressione diventa sempre più grande, secondo me siamo in zona Lendl a Wimbledon. Oggi Wawrinka ha giocato una partita sensazionale ma onestamente Djokovic molto sottotono basterebbe vedere il dato sugli unforced.


Infatti i prossimi anni non si presenterà proprio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Djokovic in lacrime, per lui credo sia una botta tremenda, ben peggiore delle precedenti sconfitte perchè se perdi da Nadal te ne fai una ragione ma da uno che hai battuto 17 volte su 20 e che ha giocato il match della vita è dura da mandare già. Il tennis di Wawrinka oggi mi ha esaltato ma mi dispiace molto per Nole, *non esiste che non ci sia un Roland Garros nella sua bacheca*.



Se non c'è nella bacheca di Pistol Pete può benissimo mancare in quella di Djokovic...

A parte tutto, ricordiamoci sempre che oggi le superfici si sono molto appiattite come differenze e ciò ha tolto quelli che un tempo erano chiamati "gli specialisti" per questo un giocatore come djokovic che nasce sul cemento si è adattato a giocare bene anche sulla terra..anni addietro su questa superfice avrebbe trovato almeno 2-3 giocatori in grado di batterlo e che poi però sarebbero spariti tutto l'anno..per questo dico che è chiaro che un Nole che vince ogni anno almeno 2 master 1000 sulla terra oggi non può non vincere un RG ma di per sé non ci sarebbe nulla di strano dato che non è affatto un terraiolo..
Credo che se manterrà per altri 2 anni sto livello lo vincerà, Nadal pare davvero ridimensionato ormai..
Sul discorso grande slam invece credo sia da dimenticarselo..questo era l'anno buono in cui tutto era perfetto...
E anche qui giusto..se non l'ha fatto Roger che c'è andato vicino 3 volte non può farlo Nole dai..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Infatti i prossimi anni non si presenterà proprio.



Dipende da molti fattori..con Nadal non mi esprimo più..di certo rimarrei sconvolto se vincesse altri slam che non siano l'RG dato che anche negli anni top ne ha messi insieme "solo" 5 (di cui 2 Wimbledon giocati su Terba) ma forse un altro RG può ancora raggiungerlo..in fondo l'anno prossimo avrà solo 30 anni anche se i tennisti col suo gioco scoppiano quasi tutti prima dei 30..


----------



## bmb (8 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Se non c'è nella bacheca di Pistol Pete può benissimo mancare in quella di Djokovic...*
> 
> A parte tutto, ricordiamoci sempre che oggi le superfici si sono molto appiattite come differenze e ciò ha tolto quelli che un tempo erano chiamati "gli specialisti" per questo un giocatore come djokovic che nasce sul cemento si è adattato a giocare bene anche sulla terra..anni addietro su questa superfice avrebbe trovato almeno 2-3 giocatori in grado di batterlo e che poi però sarebbero spariti tutto l'anno..per questo dico che è chiaro che un Nole che vince ogni anno almeno 2 master 1000 sulla terra oggi non può non vincere un RG ma di per sé non ci sarebbe nulla di strano dato che non è affatto un terraiolo..
> Credo che se manterrà per altri 2 anni sto livello lo vincerà, Nadal pare davvero ridimensionato ormai..
> ...



Esatto. Djokovic è un campione, ma è un altro di quei campioni come Nadal costruiti sul fisico. I Dei francesidel tennis si sono schierati contro Sampras e in parte contro Federer. E' giusto che sia andata così.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Esatto. Djokovic è un campione, ma è un altro di quei campioni come Nadal costruiti sul fisico. I Dei francesidel tennis si sono schierati contro Sampras e in parte contro Federer. E' giusto che sia andata così.


nole costruito solo sul fisico la trovo un'affermazione ingenerosa nei confronti del serbo. Miglior risposta di tutti i tempi dopo Agassi, rovescio bimane meraviglioso. Non è che chiunque non abbia la delicatezza o le skills di Federer debba essere bollato come scarso tecnicamente.


----------



## smallball (8 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Infatti i prossimi anni non si presenterà proprio.



anche per me Nadal e' quasi prossimo al ritiro


----------



## bmb (8 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> nole costruito solo sul fisico la trovo un'affermazione ingenerosa nei confronti del serbo. Miglior risposta di tutti i tempi dopo Agassi, rovescio bimane meraviglioso. Non è che chiunque non abbia la delicatezza o le skills di Federer debba essere bollato come scarso tecnicamente.



Guardalo giocare. Rimbalza come una molla e scivola su qualsiasi superficie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Esatto. Djokovic è un campione, ma è un altro di quei campioni come Nadal costruiti sul fisico. *I Dei francesi del tennis si sono schierati contro Sampras e in parte contro Federer*. E' giusto che sia andata così.



Più che altro per Sampras il discorso è che sulla terra non poteva competere con gli specialisti dell'epoca (Muster, Bruguera, Kuerten per dire)..al tempo la differenza tra i terraioli e quelli che giocavano sul veloce era abissale e quando si arrivava sul rosso si giocava un altro sport..
Federer è diverso, lui è stato più completo di Sampras ma ha vissuto anche lui un'epoca senza troppi specialisti della terra..a parte Nadal e purtroppo per lui questo gli è costato almeno 2-3 RG..


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non c'è nella bacheca di Pistol Pete può benissimo mancare in quella di Djokovic...



ma cos'è una battuta? vorrai mica paragonare Sampras a Djokovic sulla terra? Siamo su due pianeti diversi proprio, un Roland Garros in epoca Sampras l'ha vinto Agassi figurati quanti ne avrebbe vinti uno che ha rischiato di battere il più forte terraiolo della storia su quel campo (quando Nadal era ancora Nadal non il cadavere che ha battuto l'altro giorno...), siamo seri per favore.Tra l'altro ha vinto 4 volte Roma, 2 volte Montecarlo, una Madrid, non esiste proprio che manchi un roland nella sua bacheca.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Guardalo giocare. Rimbalza come una molla e scivola su qualsiasi superficie.



Con ciò non significa che sia un giocatore costruito SOLO sul fisico


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma cos'è una battuta? vorrai mica paragonare Sampras a Djokovic sulla terra? Siamo su due pianeti diversi proprio, un Roland Garros in epoca Sampras l'ha vinto Agassi figurati quanti ne avrebbe vinti uno che ha rischiato di battere il più forte terraiolo della storia su quel campo (quando Nadal era ancora Nadal non il cadavere che ha battuto l'altro giorno...), siamo seri per favore.Tra l'altro ha vinto 4 volte Roma, 2 volte Montecarlo, una Madrid, non esiste proprio che manchi un roland nella sua bacheca.


Era un'altra epoca; non ha senso fare paragoni, giocatori come Nadal, Djokovic, ma anche lo stesso Federer non sarebbero mai nati coi materiali dell'epoca. Poi oh, ok che non era uno specialista, ma parliamo pur sempre di Andre Agassi, mica di Santoro


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Era un'altra epoca; non ha senso fare paragoni, giocatori come Nadal, Djokovic, ma anche lo stesso Federer non sarebbero mai nati coi materiali dell'epoca. Poi oh, ok che non era uno specialista, ma parliamo pur sempre di Andre Agassi, mica di Santoro



ma non era per screditare Agassi che peraltro probabilmente in questa epoca avrebbe vinto molti più slam ma è indiscutibile che come valore assoluto sulla terra Djokovic sia superiore a lui come a Sampras e nel caso dell'americano nemmeno di poco. Di contro sono certo invece che 20 anni fa nè Djokovic nè Nadal avrebbero vinto Wimbledon...


----------



## bmb (8 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma cos'è una battuta? vorrai mica paragonare Sampras a Djokovic sulla terra? Siamo su due pianeti diversi proprio, un Roland Garros in epoca Sampras l'ha vinto Agassi figurati quanti ne avrebbe vinti uno che ha rischiato di battere il più forte terraiolo della storia su quel campo (quando Nadal era ancora Nadal non il cadavere che ha battuto l'altro giorno...), siamo seri per favore.Tra l'altro ha vinto 4 volte Roma, 2 volte Montecarlo, una Madrid, non esiste proprio che manchi un roland nella sua bacheca.



Più che altro paragoni Sampras a Djokovic. Questo è il problema.


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Più che altro paragoni Sampras a Djokovic. Questo è il problema.



paragono il Sampras da terra al Djokovic da terra, svegliati


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma non era per screditare Agassi che peraltro probabilmente in questa epoca avrebbe vinto molti più slam ma è indiscutibile che come valore assoluto sulla terra Djokovic sia superiore a lui come a Sampras e nel caso dell'americano nemmeno di poco. Di contro sono certo invece che 20 anni fa nè Djokovic nè Nadal avrebbero vinto Wimbledon...



messa così è più condivisibile, ma resto del parere che sia un esercizio inutile e fuorviante paragonare epoche completamente diverse, formulando argomenti controfattuali su cosa avrebbe fatto il giocatore di quest'epoca trapiantato nell'altra, o viceversa. Giocatori come Nadal o Djokovic negli anni 90 non solo non avrebbero mai vinto Wimbledon, ma non avrebbero potuto sviluppare quel tipo di gioco per il semplice fatto che con quei materiali era impossibile tirare missili con regolarità da 4 metri fuori dal campo. Poi allora la specializzazione era la regola, mentre oggi regna l'omologazione e gente che non sa fare una voleé vince i Wimbledon senza dover cambiare significativamente stile di gioco, come era costretto a fare Borg, o il povero Lendl che infatti WImbledon non lo ha mai vinto, ma non per questo ritengo la sua carriera inferiore a quella di Djokovic. Troppe differenze per poter fare paragoni sensati IMO.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Giugno 2015)

paragonare giocatori di epoche diverse ha poco senso..era un altro sport
si può dire forse chi è il giocatore più completo di sempre e io ritengo sia proprio djokovic, anche se non il più forte 
è un pò come confrontare messi a maradona o pelè..non ha senso!godiamoci questi campioni perchè non so se nei prossimi anni vedremo altra gente al livello di djokovic,nadal e Roger
Io spero prima o poi lo vinca questo RG perchè credo se lo meriti..negli ultimi anni purtroppo negli slam non ha ottenuto grandissimi risultati..ha perso diverse finali!e per come la vedo io dal 2011 in poi sulla terra il più forte è lui...si è quasi sempre dimostrato superiore anche al miglior Nadal,perdendo purtroppo una semifinale quasi già vinta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Djokovic è un campione, giocatore completo ma è davvero troppo incostante. Attualmente è nel meglio della sua carriera ma ancora perde con i Murray e i Wawrinka...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> paragonare giocatori di epoche diverse ha poco senso..era un altro sport
> *si può dire forse chi è il giocatore più completo di sempre e io ritengo sia proprio djokovic*, anche se non il più forte
> è un pò come confrontare messi a maradona o pelè..non ha senso!godiamoci questi campioni perchè non so se nei prossimi anni vedremo altra gente al livello di djokovic,nadal e Roger
> Io spero prima o poi lo vinca questo RG perchè credo se lo meriti..negli ultimi anni purtroppo negli slam non ha ottenuto grandissimi risultati..ha perso diverse finali!e per come la vedo io dal 2011 in poi sulla terra il più forte è lui...si è quasi sempre dimostrato superiore anche al miglior Nadal,perdendo purtroppo una semifinale quasi già vinta



anche questo lo trovo decisamente opinabile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Djokovic è un campione, giocatore completo ma è davvero troppo incostante. Attualmente è nel meglio della sua carriera ma ancora perde con i Murray e i Wawrinka...



Wawrinka, che non è un pippone, l'altro ieri ha fatto una partita IRREALE, avrebbe vinto contro pressoché chiunque. Murray proprio scarso non è.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Wawrinka, che non è un pippone, l'altro ieri ha fatto una partita IRREALE, avrebbe vinto contro pressoché chiunque. Murray proprio scarso non è.


Quasi speravo che qualcuno mi rispondesse così  
In realtà non volevo dire che fossero scarsi quei due, la partita l'ho vista e per battere Wawrinka ci sarebbe voluto probabilmente il dio del tennis sceso in terra, inoltre concordo su Murray, quello che volevo dire era che ad esempio il miglior Federer, quello 2006-2007 per intenderci, non aveva rivali, l'unico era Nadal che in entrambi gli anni lo fermò a Parigi; Djokovic, invece, è troppo incostante come dicevo, perché di rivali ne ha eccome, ecco quindi Andy e Stan, non voglio sminuire loro ma voglio sminuire Djokovic, alla faccia di chi si azzarda a paragonarlo a Federer.


----------



## Snake (9 Giugno 2015)

Comunque sono due anni che Murray le prende da Djokovic, aggiornati Splendidi 

Il vero problema di Nole è il rendimento nelle finali slam, raramente riesce ad esprimere il suo miglior tennis non si sa per quale motivo (o forse si, pressione?), e il record abbastanza mediocre per un giocatore del suo livello è una conseguenza. Djokovic globalmente sta dominando il circuito da ormai 4 anni, arriva quasi sempre in fondo ai tornei, è l'unico giocatore che ha un rendimento alto per tutto l'anno a differenza di Nadal che dopo la stagione su terra va in letargo, più costante di così si muore, pensate per esempio che da Parigi Bercy dell'anno scorso ha disputato 9 finali su 10 tornei a cui ha preso parte, però il problema come dicevo è che in questi 4 anni ha vinto pochi slam in relazione al dominio globale che ha avuto, per me doveva stare già in doppia cifra. Basterebbe vedere il rapporto tra i master 1000 e gli slam vinti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Comunque sono due anni che Murray le prende da Djokovic, aggiornati Splendidi
> 
> Il vero problema di Nole è il rendimento nelle finali slam, raramente riesce ad esprimere il suo miglior tennis non si sa per quale motivo (o forse si, pressione?), e il record abbastanza mediocre per un giocatore del suo livello è una conseguenza. Djokovic globalmente sta dominando il circuito da ormai 4 anni, arriva quasi sempre in fondo ai tornei, è l'unico giocatore che ha un rendimento alto per tutto l'anno a differenza di Nadal che dopo la stagione su terra va in letargo, più costante di così si muore, pensate per esempio che da Parigi Bercy dell'anno scorso ha disputato 9 finali su 10 tornei a cui ha preso parte, però il problema come dicevo è che in questi 4 anni ha vinto pochi slam in relazione al dominio globale che ha avuto, *per me doveva stare già in doppia cifra*. Basterebbe vedere il rapporto tra i master 1000 e gli slam vinti.



Ormai non seguo più il tennis come facevo un tempo e devo dire che sono scioccato dal fatto che abbia vinto "solo" 8 slam.
Pensavo fosse già a 11/12.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quasi speravo che qualcuno mi rispondesse così
> In realtà non volevo dire che fossero scarsi quei due, la partita l'ho vista e per battere Wawrinka ci sarebbe voluto probabilmente il dio del tennis sceso in terra, inoltre concordo su Murray, quello che volevo dire era che ad esempio il miglior Federer, quello 2006-2007 per intenderci, non aveva rivali, l'unico era Nadal che in entrambi gli anni lo fermò a Parigi; Djokovic, invece, è troppo incostante come dicevo, perché di rivali ne ha eccome, ecco quindi Andy e Stan, non voglio sminuire loro ma voglio sminuire Djokovic, alla faccia di chi si azzarda a paragonarlo a Federer.



su questo sono d'accordissimo, non c'è paragone tra i due. Il problema di Nole però non è tanto la mancanza di costanza perché due/tre finali slam all'anno da 5 anni a questa parte le gioca sempre, inoltre fa incetta di mille e non ha pause durante lsa stagione, mantiene sempre un certo livello. purtroppo per lui spesso canna l'evento più importante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> su questo sono d'accordissimo, non c'è paragone tra i due. Il problema di Nole però non è tanto la mancanza di costanza perché due/tre finali slam all'anno da 5 anni a questa parte le gioca sempre, inoltre fa incetta di mille e non ha pause durante lsa stagione, mantiene sempre un certo livello. purtroppo per lui *spesso canna l'evento più importante*.


Esatto, costanza a livello mentale, questo intendevo, non fisico.


----------



## bmb (10 Giugno 2015)

Non vedo questo grosso scandalo nel bilancio (8/16) di Nole in finali Slam. Il resoconto delle sconfitte è il seguente
US Open 2007 - Federer ( al top della carriera)
US Open 2010 - Nadal, come sopra
RG 2012 - Nadal, senza altri commenti
US Open 2012 - Murray, finale persa al quinto in un periodo in cui i 2 erano praticamente alla pari
Wimbledon 2013 - Murray, la vittoria che la Gran Bretagna attendeva da decenni
Us Open 2013 - Nadal, evitabile
RG 2014 - Nadal, evitabile
RG 2015 - Nadal, evitabile

Alla fine dei conti, il bilancio poteva essere 11 massimo 12 su 16, ma i livelli delle finali erano talmente alti che ci sta sia più basso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non vedo questo grosso scandalo nel bilancio (8/16) di Nole in finali Slam. Il resoconto delle sconfitte è il seguente
> US Open 2007 - Federer ( al top della carriera)
> US Open 2010 - Nadal, come sopra
> RG 2012 - Nadal, senza altri commenti
> ...



us open 2013 nadal aveva fatto una stagione sul cemento americano impressionante battendolo ovunque..era difficile prevedere una vittoria di nole..le sconfitte da evitare furono il RG 2014 e soprattutto la semifinale del 2013 dove era avanti nel 5 set..anche la finale con murray a wimbledon non l'aveva giocata al top..come dici tu si parla sempre di livelli altissimi comunque


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2015)

Cosa sta facendo Federer ad Halle


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2015)




----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cosa sta facendo Federer ad Halle



dio...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Giugno 2015)

Iniziato Wimbledon. Djokovic parte bene contro Kohlschreiber


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2015)

Primo turno di Wimbledon: avanti solo 4 italiani (Seppi, Fognini, Errani e Giorgi) tutti erano teste di serie

Eliminazioni eccellenti nel tabellone femminile: out Halep, Suarez Navarro e Bouchard


----------



## Mou (1 Luglio 2015)

Imho per ora la partita più bella è stata Berdych-Chardy. Che spettacolo Wimbledon


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2015)

Per il quarto anno di fila Nadal esce da Wimbledon contro un over 100.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Luglio 2015)

delirio Dustin 
come si fa a non voler bene ad un Rastafariano che gioca Serve and volley nel 2015?


----------



## Mou (2 Luglio 2015)

Nadal è finito? Me lo sto chiedendo seriamente. Per battere Brown basta davvero poco, se contieni la sua battuta e rispondi 9 volte su 10 lo scambio non lo regge. Nadal mi ha dato davvero una brutta sensazione, di giocatore esausto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Nadal è finito? Me lo sto chiedendo seriamente. Per battere Brown basta davvero poco, se contieni la sua battuta e rispondi 9 volte su 10 lo scambio non lo regge. Nadal mi ha dato davvero una brutta sensazione, di giocatore esausto.



Sta avendo una stagione molto simile a quella di Federer 2013. Sono convinto che ancora qualcosa di importante vincerà, ma è chiaro (ed è fisiologico) che i livelli di eccellenza di un tempo non torneranno.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Luglio 2015)

Intanto, per chi si fosse perso questa perla...


----------



## davoreb (3 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Intanto, per chi si fosse perso questa perla...



federer 

è come se Maradona fosse nato in Svizzera e fosse stato un professionista esemplare.


----------



## smallball (3 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Intanto, per chi si fosse perso questa perla...




ennesima meravigliosa esecuzione del colpo Noah


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Nadal è finito? Me lo sto chiedendo seriamente. Per battere Brown basta davvero poco, se contieni la sua battuta e rispondi 9 volte su 10 lo scambio non lo regge. Nadal mi ha dato davvero una brutta sensazione, di giocatore esausto.



Nadal non fa più male (almeno non come un tempo) con il servizio e con il dritto. Ed è psicologicamente più fragile, nel senso che prima anche quando andava sotto sapeva di poter vincere sempre adesso tutti lo affrontano con più spregiudicatezza sperando nell'impresa, soprattutto sull'erba.


----------



## Renegade (4 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nadal non fa più male (almeno non come un tempo) con il servizio e con il dritto. Ed è psicologicamente più fragile, nel senso che prima anche quando andava sotto sapeva di poter vincere sempre adesso tutti lo affrontano con più spregiudicatezza sperando nell'impresa, soprattutto sull'erba.



Nadal deve tutta la sua gloria ai blackout di Roger, il vero numero uno di questa generazione. Un po' sfortunato, certo. Ma pur sempre il vero numero uno.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nadal deve tutta la sua gloria ai blackout di Roger, il vero numero uno di questa generazione. Un po' sfortunato, certo. Ma pur sempre il vero numero uno.



Affermazione alquanto semplicistica. Roger con Nadal l'ha vista davvero pochissime volte.


----------



## bmb (4 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Affermazione alquanto semplicistica. Roger con Nadal l'ha vista davvero pochissime volte.



Beh oddio, ora non bestemmiare. Sono 13-2 sulla terra battuta, sì. Ma sono 10-8 considerate tutte le superfici. Il bilancio è rimasto di 23-10 da 1 anno e mezzo perchè Nadal non la vede più da nessuno. Altrimenti credo Roger gli avrebbe dato una discreta rindrizzata.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Intanto, per chi si fosse perso questa perla...



Dio non delude mai


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Luglio 2015)

Wawrinka fuori al quinto (11-9) con Gasquet. 
Gasquet sorpresa del torneo troverà Nole in semifinale

Dall'altra parte semifinale Federer - Murray.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2015)

Menomale che ho lasciato perdere l'amichevole e mi sono visto il tennis.
Prestazione *folle* di Roger,con un paio di colpi che non dovrebbero essere consentiti ad un essere umano.


----------



## Snake (10 Luglio 2015)

Uno dei migliori Federer di sempre, prestazione che entrerà nella storia, basta anche solo vedere le statistiche, Murray ha giocato pure un gran match, primo set di entrambi spaventoso.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2015)

che partita Federer-Murray, ci sono tutti i presupposti per una finale spettacolare sui livelli di quella dello scorso anno
vinca il migliore


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Luglio 2015)

Mamma mia, Roger maestoso, è il TENNIS. Finalissima contro Djokovic, ne vedremo delle belle.


----------



## bmb (10 Luglio 2015)

Dobbiamo ritenerci fortunati di poter assistere al compiersi del genio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2015)

Cos'è sta roba? Videomontaggio?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Luglio 2015)

Prestazione IRREALE di Roger


----------



## smallball (11 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Cos'è sta roba? Videomontaggio?


come ho scritto sul mio profilo facebook..poesia...


----------



## Kaw (11 Luglio 2015)

Highlights della partita (per chi se la fosse persa):


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Luglio 2015)

Per rendere l'idea della prestazione di Roger: il povero Andy ha messo in campo il 74% di prime, vincendo il 71% dei punti sulla prima e il 50% sulla seconda, 12 ace, 35 vincenti, 17 errori e ha perso in 3 set! Incredibile.


----------



## smallball (11 Luglio 2015)

Serena Williams incamera il terzo slam stagionale sconfiggendo la rivelazione spagnola Muguruza con un duplice 6-4


----------



## Gekyn (11 Luglio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> come ho scritto sul mio profilo facebook..poesia...



No nono non è poesia è pura fantascienza....


----------



## O Animal (12 Luglio 2015)

Che partita signori...


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Luglio 2015)

son ignorante... ma se c'è il tetto chiudibile, perchè son stati costretti a interrompere il match? chiudere il tetto?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> son ignorante... ma se c'è il tetto chiudibile, perchè son stati costretti a interrompere il match? chiudere il tetto?



probabilmente per non "falsare" il match visto che all'aperto ci sono variabili come il vento... essendo il match iniziato all'aperto è giusto che finisca all'aperto... ma se diluvia lo chiuderanno.


----------



## O Animal (12 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> son ignorante... ma se c'è il tetto chiudibile, perchè son stati costretti a interrompere il match? chiudere il tetto?



Per avviare il sistema di aerazione...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Luglio 2015)

Nole ad un passo dal terzo Wimbledon


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Luglio 2015)

*Djokovic CAMPIONE!!!*


----------



## O Animal (12 Luglio 2015)

Che bestia...


----------



## MissRossonera (12 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Djokovic CAMPIONE!!!*



Vai, Nole, grandissimo!


----------



## Kaw (12 Luglio 2015)

Mai come quest'anno Nole aveva la chance di fare il Grande Slam


----------



## Snake (12 Luglio 2015)

secondo me entrambi peggio dell'anno scorso che fu davvero una partita spaziale solo che il livello medio di Djokovic è nettamente superiore a quello di Federer attualmente quindi è normale che vinca. Oggi Federer ha giocato una partita secondo me abbastanza mediocre, scarico da fondo, poca rendita col servizio (l'anno scorso fece 30 ace con Nole...) c'è giusto il rammarico per il primo set perso da pollo con un game sciagurato dopo il break a Djokovic, dal secondo Nole ha alzato parecchio il livello, Federer se possibile è pure sceso soprattutto al servizio, il tie break vinto un pò miracolosamente è stato il più classico dei losing effort.


----------



## bmb (12 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *secondo me entrambi peggio dell'anno* scorso che fu davvero una partita spaziale solo che il livello medio di Djokovic è nettamente superiore a quello di Federer attualmente quindi è normale che vinca. Oggi Federer ha giocato una partita secondo me abbastanza mediocre, scarico da fondo, poca rendita col servizio (l'anno scorso fece 30 ace con Nole...) c'è giusto il rammarico per il primo set perso da pollo con un game sciagurato dopo il break a Djokovic, dal secondo Nole ha alzato parecchio il livello, Federer se possibile è pure sceso soprattutto al servizio, il tie break vinto un pò miracolosamente è stato il più classico dei losing effort.



D'accordo per Federer. Ma 16 errori in 4 set da parte di Djokovic sono una cosa SPAZIALE. Djokovic ha giocato la miglior partita della sua carriera, senza dubbio.


----------



## Snake (12 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> D'accordo per Federer. Ma 16 errori in 4 set da parte di Djokovic sono una cosa SPAZIALE. Djokovic ha giocato la miglior partita della sua carriera, senza dubbio.



L'anno scorso ne fece 27, ma in 5 set di cui tre tiratissimi, contro un Federer migliore di oggi, per me non c'è paragone, l'anno scorso poi giocò un match clamoroso anche come spinta dei colpi, pareva ping poing, fece tipo una settantina di vincenti.


----------



## Gekyn (12 Luglio 2015)

Nole è un muro di gomma che ti rimanda tutte le palle indietro e tutte sulle righe!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Luglio 2015)

Spiace per Roger, speravo che Nole potesse incappare in una giornata mediocre stile 2013, ma niente. La capacità che ha, sia in risposta che nello scambio, di mettere SISTEMATICAMENTE la palla negli utlimi 5 cm di campo è qualcosa di paranormale.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Luglio 2015)

Non l'ho potuta vedere, spiace per Roger perchè quest'anno aveva disputato un ottimo torneo a 34 anni e non so quando gli ricapiterà. Ma se Nole è numero 1 al mondo, non lo è per caso. Complimenti a lui


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Luglio 2015)

Certo che per screditare la carriera di Roger gli si rimprovera sempre di aver fatto incetta di slam contro Roddick e Hewitt, ma da un paio di anni a questa parte il livello di competitività è inferiore pure al triennio 2003/2006


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Luglio 2015)

federer un pochino sottotono rispetto alle ultime uscite(anche visto il differente valore dell'avversario)..ma in generale,soprattutto al servizio poteva fare meglio!
djokovic invece solidissimo da fondo
la partita dell'anno scorso era stata di ben altro livello,soprattutto perchè federer aveva giocato meglio!djokovic ho come l'impressione che possa alzare il livello di gioco ancora ulteriormente


----------



## bmb (12 Luglio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ne fece 27, ma in 5 set di cui tre tiratissimi, contro un Federer migliore di oggi, per me non c'è paragone, l'anno scorso poi giocò un match clamoroso anche come spinta dei colpi, pareva ping poing, fece tipo una settantina di vincenti.



Secondo me la prestazione di Federer di oggi è stata figlia della bravura del serbo. Ha rimandato di la tutto, anche l'impossibile.


----------



## bmb (12 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Certo che per screditare la carriera di Roger gli si rimprovera sempre di aver fatto incetta di slam contro Roddick e Hewitt, ma da un paio di anni a questa parte il livello di competitività è inferiore pure al triennio 2003/2006



L'occhio vede ciò che vuol vedere. Nadal ha vinto finali di slam contro Puerta, Soderling, Berdych e Ferrer. Gente che vincere un RG o uno Wimbledon non sanno nemmeno cosa sia.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Luglio 2015)

I complimenti di Ibra a Nole su Twitter


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Agosto 2015)

Un Roger fantascientifico a Cincinnati


----------



## Gekyn (24 Agosto 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Un Roger fantascientifico a Cincinnati



Le risposte in avanzamento sulle seconde, sono pura poesia.
Finalmente ha sistemato il rovescio.


----------



## smallball (24 Agosto 2015)

nel tennis sui 2 set su 3 Roger e' ancora largamente il numero 1


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2015)

Fogniniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Settembre 2015)

Un fogna straripante


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2015)

Ora Fognini deve dimostrare di essere cresciuto, noi ci esaltiamo per ha solo raggiunto gli ottavi di finale


----------



## Snake (5 Settembre 2015)

conoscendolo va fuori con Feliciano che che gli da poco ritmo ma stanotte è stato spaziale


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Settembre 2015)

Grande impresa, speriamo che si ripeta agli ottavi


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ora Fognini deve dimostrare di essere cresciuto, noi ci esaltiamo per ha solo raggiunto gli ottavi di finale



non lo si esalta per quello, ma perché ha sconfitto Nadal partendo da zero set a due, nessuno ci è mai riuscito 
sono d'accordo che adesso è facile che esca contro F.Lopez


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non lo si esalta per quello, ma perché ha sconfitto Nadal partendo da zero set a due, nessuno ci è mai riuscito
> sono d'accordo che adesso è facile che esca contro F.Lopez



Vero, ma è pur sempre il peggior Nadal della storia, gli è rimasto solo il nome. Stiamo a vedere, anche quando aveva battuto Murray in Davies si gridava al fenomeno...


----------



## Mou (7 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non lo si esalta per quello, ma perché ha sconfitto Nadal partendo da zero set a due, nessuno ci è mai riuscito
> sono d'accordo che adesso è facile che esca contro F.Lopez



Puntualmente Fognini sbattuto fuori in 3 set da Feliciano Lopez


----------



## juventino (7 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Puntualmente Fognini sbattuto fuori in 3 set da Feliciano Lopez



Non si smentisce mai


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo Roberta Vinci ai quarti del tabellone femminile... una notizia che non fa tanto notizia dato che, sorprendentemente, gli us open sono un torneo dove l'italia femminile ha recentemente una buona tradizione. Infatti dal 2008 in poi abbiamo sempre portato almeno un'azzurra ai quarti di finale. 

2008 Flavia Pennetta 
2009 Flavia Pennetta
2010 Francesca Schiavone
2011 Flavia Pennetta
2012 Sara Errani e Roberta Vinci (Sara Errani in semifinale)
2013 Flavia Pennetta e Roberta Vinci (Flavia Pennetta in semifinale)
2014 Flavia Pennetta e Sara Errani
2015 Roberta Vinci


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> conoscendolo va fuori con Feliciano che che gli da poco ritmo ma stanotte è stato spaziale



come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## Mou (7 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo Roberta Vinci ai quarti del tabellone femminile... una notizia che non fa tanto notizia dato che, sorprendentemente, gli us open sono un torneo dove l'italia femminile ha recentemente una buona tradizione. Infatti dal 2008 in poi abbiamo sempre portato almeno un'azzurra ai quarti di finale.
> 
> 2008 Flavia Pennetta
> 2009 Flavia Pennetta
> ...



Ai quarti la Vinci incontra la Mladenovic.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2015)

Lista da aggiornare. Anche Flavia è nei quarti avendo eliminato la Stosur. Incontrerà probabilmente la Kvitova. 
Sono così ben quattro anni di fila che due italiane si piazzano tra le prime otto. 

Per la Pennetta 6 volte ai quarti (tra cui una semifinale) in 8 stagioni, lei che negli States ha vinto il torneo più importante della sua carriera in singolare, Indian Wells 2014. 

2008 Flavia Pennetta 
2009 Flavia Pennetta
2010 Francesca Schiavone
2011 Flavia Pennetta
2012 Sara Errani e Roberta Vinci (Sara Errani in semifinale)
2013 Flavia Pennetta e Roberta Vinci (Flavia Pennetta in semifinale)
2014 Flavia Pennetta e Sara Errani
2015 Flavia Pennetta e Roberta Vinci


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

Vinci - Mladenovic
Pennetta - Kvitova 

Nel singolare maschile, Anderson fa fuori Murray e Gasquet liquida Berdych.


----------



## Mou (8 Settembre 2015)

*Vinci batte Mladenovic in 3 set e approda alle semifinali degli US Open.*


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> *Vinci batte Mladenovic in 3 set e approda alle semifinali degli US Open.*



Molto Bene- cit Big Trap  
Brava la Vinci


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2015)

contento per Roberta, di solito quando lei arriva ai quarti, una delle due italiane va in semifinale, ma prima era sempre toccato all'altra... domani sarà durissima per Flavia, che intanto ha raggiunto le semi di doppio assieme alla Errani.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2015)

intanto Cilic e Tsonga se le stanno dando di santa ragione al quinto set, con il croato in vantaggio


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2015)

vince Cilic 6-4 al 5 set


----------



## Mou (9 Settembre 2015)

Per ora le semifinali certe sono:
- Djokovic vs Cilic
- Vinci vs S. Williams

Oggi Federer vs Gasquet, Anderson vs Wawrinka, Pennetta vs Kvitova, Halep vs Azarenka.


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2015)

Ottime chance per Robertina












































di fare 5 game


----------



## Mou (9 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ottime chance per Robertina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ci pensa la Pennetta a vendicarla  in finale.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2015)

ovviamente non c'è partita, comunque la Vinci di recente ha giocato un buon match contro Serenona a Toronto, speriamo che la faccia almeno sudare un po'


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2015)

*Flavia asfalta la Kvitova, storica doppia semifinale per l'Italia del tennis agli US Open *


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2015)

ora Flavia aspetta la vincente di Azarenka-Halep. Due italiane tra la Williams e il grande slam


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> ora Flavia aspetta la vincente di Azarenka-Halep. Due italiane tra la Williams e il grande slam



Speriamo che una fra Flavia e Roberta facciano l'impresa, sarebbe epico


----------



## Snake (10 Settembre 2015)

Halep in semifinale per la Pennetta. Se per la Vinci si tratta solo di vedere quanti game riesce a vincere Flavia per quanto sfavorita se la gioca con la rumena.


----------



## Mou (10 Settembre 2015)

Tra gli uomini la seconda semifinale sarà Federer - Wawrinka.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2015)

ovviamente per vedere le semifinali delle due italiane tocca star svegli tutta la notte... potevano iniziare un po' prima


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

semifinali femminili rinviate per pioggia a stasera a partire dalle 17 ora italiana, nella notte le semifinali maschili (dalle ore 23)


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Pennetta 6-1 sulla Halep nel primo set.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Simona sembra aver preso le misure e alza il ritmo dopo un primo set andato via troppo velocemente (28 minuti). Halep avanti 3-1 nel secondo set.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Spettacolare Pennetta che infila 11 punti consecutivi, recupera il break e mette la freccia, conduce 4-3 nel secondo set.


----------



## Mou (11 Settembre 2015)

Come gioca la
Pennetta


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Salgono a 15 i punti consecutivi di Flavia. 5-3, Pennetta può servire per il match!!


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Due match point Pennetta.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*FLAVIA PENNETTA è la prima finalista degli US OPEN 2015. Giocherà domani 12 settembre contro la vincente del match che vede Serena Williams opposta a Roberta Vinci. *


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

> *FLAVIA PENNETTA è la prima finalista degli US OPEN 2015. Giocherà domani 12 settembre contro la vincente del match che vede Serena Williams opposta a Roberta Vinci. *



Grandissimo risultato per il nostro tennis. E adesso forza Robertina con il cuore.


----------



## Mou (11 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Halep annulla il primo match point, ma non basta. FLAVIA PENNETTA è la prima finalista degli US OPEN 2015 *



Partita fantasmagorica, Pennetta di un altro
Pianeta.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2015)

Wait.

Non sto minimamente seguendo gli US Open.

Si rischia una finale femminile tutta italiana?!


----------



## Isao (11 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile. Contentissimo per lei e il tennis italiano che lentamente cerca di riprendersi da anni bui.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Wait.
> 
> Non sto minimamente seguendo gli US Open.
> 
> Si rischia una finale femminile tutta italiana?!



si rischia ma è impossibile se Serenona non si rompe una gamba (o entrambe)


----------



## Snake (11 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Wait.
> 
> Non sto minimamente seguendo gli US Open.
> 
> Si rischia una finale femminile tutta italiana?!



no il rischio non c'è  già straordinario così in ogni caso, grande Flavia


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *FLAVIA PENNETTA è la prima finalista degli US OPEN 2015. Giocherà domani 12 settembre contro la vincente del match che vede Serena Williams opposta a Roberta Vinci. *



*Flavia Pennetta è la terza italiana a raggiungere una finale Slam nel giro di 5 anni dopo il nulla cosmico. Francesca Schiavone ha giocato due finali del Roland Garros (vincendo nel 2010, seconda nel 2011), mentre per Sara Errani una presenza (sconfitta da Sharapova nel 2012) sempre a Parigi. Flavia è quindi la prima italiana ad arrivare all'ultimo atto di uno Slam sul cemento in un torneo singolare. *


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Settembre 2015)

Immensa Pennetta, peccato che entrambe le italiane adesso verranno sbattute fuori


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Wait.
> 
> Non sto minimamente seguendo gli US Open.
> 
> Si rischia una finale femminile tutta italiana?!



Tranquillo non accadrà mai... La povera Vinci deve giocare contro un uomo...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

primo set Serena 6-2 in mezz'ora di gioco


----------



## prebozzio (11 Settembre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo non accadrà mai... La povera Vinci deve giocare contro un uomo...





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> si rischia ma è impossibile se Serenona non si rompe una gamba (o entrambe)





Snake ha scritto:


> no il rischio non c'è  già straordinario così in ogni caso, grande Flavia


Conosce bene Serenona 

Ma è già un risultato straordinario, di cui ero completamente all'oscuro


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

cinque game li ha fatti almeno...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Settembre 2015)

Grande Flavia , ha giocato una partita perfetta e adesso entrerà nella storia comunque, o vincerà il primo slam o assisterà alla conquista del Grande slam da parte di Serena.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*ROBERTA VINCI strappa il secondo set 6-4. Si va al terzo per la storia. *


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

con che coraggio i giudici di linea americani chiamano IN un servizio di Serena fuori di metri  maledetti


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Serena in sofferenza. Roberta Vinci break


----------



## davoreb (11 Settembre 2015)

Vicini ad un miracolo sportivo


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

meno errori più prime è l'unica remota possibilità


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*Sì! Roby annulla due palle del contro-break e va sul 5-3! Servirà per il match!

*


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna crederci, sederona dei miei stivali


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Dai, dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*Vai, Roby, vai, Roby, vai Roby!*


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*3 match point per la storia. Andiamo. *


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*Abbracciamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene. L'Italia del tennis TRIONFA!!! *


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

io ci credooooooooooooo 
a casaaaaaaaa


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Arthur Ashe ammutolito, andatevene a casa!!


----------



## DannySa (11 Settembre 2015)

Ma è tutto vero? non ho parole, penso sia uno dei momenti più alti per lo sport italiano (in questo caso il tennis)
Robertina Flavietta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2015)

L'ha persa Serena questa partita, non ha retto la pressione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2015)

E boh senza parole davvero non ci credevo molto grandissime Roberta e Flavia finale tutta italiana che orgoglio.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*il Grande Slam te lo sei messo in quel posto
C'è solo Steffi Graf, c'è solo Steffi Graf... *


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *il Grande Slam te lo sei messo in quel posto
> C'è solo Steffi Graf, c'è solo Steffi Graf... *



Ti è simpatica serena?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Settembre 2015)

Ragazzi, lacrime. Un'impresa COLOSSALE delle nostre, un pomeriggio che non dimenticheremo facilmente. Grazie Flavia. Grazie Roby. Che vinca la migliore


----------



## Isao (11 Settembre 2015)

Incredibile. Bravissima. Storica. Ho ascoltato l'intervista in campo con tutto il pubblico americano che l'ha amata per la sua simpatia e semplicità. Sono stato orgoglioso di essere italiano anche per questo, perché siamo un bel popolo anche se tendiamo a dimenticarlo troppo spesso autoflagellandoci.

Se trovate il video dell'intervista mettetelo, vi prego.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ha persa Serena questa partita, non ha retto la pressione.



Io l'ho vista male in tutto il torneo , ma oggi era bloccata , sembrava abbullonata al campo, la vinci è stata bravissima ma i risultati delle partite di Serena dipendono sempre e solo da lei.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/f-pennett...bre-2015-tv-eurosport-vt31942.html#post820064


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io l'ho vista male in tutto il torneo , ma oggi era bloccata , sembrava abbullonata al campo, la vinci è stata bravissima ma i risultati delle partite di Serena dipendono sempre e solo da lei.


Ha sbagliato tantissimi colpi Serena, se gliene fosse entrata la metà avrebbe vinto. Era nervosa, si vedeva da tutti i colpi che ha forzato e dalla reazione ai punti che conquistava, purtroppo la pressione della leggenda l'ha fatta fritta, invece la Vinci ha giocato con la serenità di chi non ha niente da perdere. È stata una partita tutta psicologica perché sul piano tecnico anche in questa partita si vedeva che Serena fosse su un altro pianeta.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Settembre 2015)

Non sono un esperto di tennis, ne un fan sfegatato. Ma oggi le nostre ragazze hanno fatto un impresa storica. Sono emozionato e commosso!!! Grazieeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

*A breve all'Arthur Ashe scenderanno in campo Djokovic e Cilic per la prima semifinale maschile. Seguirà il derby svizzero tra Federer e Wawrinka. Commenti qui.

Per i commenti al femminile sulla finale azzurra utilizziamo invece il topic apposito: http://www.milanworld.net/f-pennett...bre-2015-tv-eurosport-vt31942.html#post820114
*


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *A breve all'Arthur Ashe scenderanno in campo Djokovic e Cilic per la prima semifinale maschile. Seguirà il derby svizzero tra Federer e Wawrinka. Commenti qui.
> 
> Per i commenti al femminile sulla finale azzurra utilizziamo invece il topic apposito: http://www.milanworld.net/f-pennett...bre-2015-tv-eurosport-vt31942.html#post820114
> *



Aspettiamoci allora qualche sorpresona anche dal tabellone maschile... o no? 
Io mi auguro un'altra finale tra Nole e Roger anche perché sto Cilic fin da quando fu bloccato per doping non l'ho mai preso in simpatia.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2015)

Severissimo 6-0 rifilato da Djokovic al campione in carica Cilic nel primo set!!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

ma sto Cilic come ha fatto a vincere uno Slam ?!?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

6-0, 6-1... non so cosa succederà al terzo ma non ho mai visto una roba del genere in una semifinale slam


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Ma non si vergogna sto Cilic?!?


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Che pippa sto Cilic, Djokovic, per la finalissima sarà bello fresco e riposato, mentre dall'altra parte, colui che vincerà sarà distrutto dalla fatica ( perchè salvo clamorosi colpi di scena , sarà una semifinale fra Roger e Wawrinka molto equilibrata)


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Non ricordo un divario così netto agli US Open in semifinale da quando Del Potro strapazzò Nadal
Tre match point Djokovic.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

1h e 25' e tutti a casa. 6-0, 6-1, 6-2. Mah... Djokovic torna in finale.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Che pippa sto Cilic, Djokovic, per la finalissima sarà bello fresco e riposato, mentre dall'altra parte, colui che vincerà sarà distrutto dalla fatica ( perchè salvo clamorosi colpi di scena , sarà una semifinale fra Roger e Wawrinka molto equilibrata)



Vero ma c'è comunque il giorno di riposo e poi ricordiamoci cosa è successo a Djokovic al Roland Garros dopo aver battuto Nadal e sembrava avesse in tasca il match con Murray che poi lo ha costretto a un giorno extra che Nole ha pagato con la sconfitta in finale. Quello che intendo dire è che dopo aver sconfitto Nadal, Nole sembrava imbattibile, invece era un test "fasullo". 
Lo stesso vale per Cilic oggi, è stato talmente un disastro che nemmeno Djokovic stesso saprebbe dire se è messo meglio o peggio del suo avversario in finale, al contrario chi vince tra Stan e Roger sa di avere in canna la possibilità di una nuova impresa. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vero ma c'è comunque il giorno di riposo e poi ricordiamoci cosa è successo a Djokovic al Roland Garros dopo aver battuto Nadal e sembrava avesse in tasca il match con Murray che poi lo ha costretto a un giorno extra che Nole ha pagato con la sconfitta in finale. Quello che intendo dire è che dopo aver sconfitto Nadal, Nole sembrava imbattibile, invece era un test "fasullo".
> Lo stesso vale per Cilic oggi, è stato talmente un disastro che nemmeno Djokovic stesso saprebbe dire se è messo meglio o peggio del suo avversario in finale, al contrario chi vince tra Stan e Roger sa di avere in canna la possibilità di una nuova impresa. Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene.



Capito  , ti sei spiegato benissimo , vabbé, io mo vado a dormire


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Primo break, lo mette a segno l'uomo più atteso, Roger conduce 2-1


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Federer porta a casa il primo set 6-4


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2015)

Federer spazza via Stan in tre set. 6-4 6-3 6-1. Sarà grande match con Djokovic.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Federer spazza via Stan in tre set. 6-4 6-3 6-1. Sarà grande match con Djokovic.



Daje Roger


----------



## Kaw (12 Settembre 2015)

*Highlights prima semifinale maschile:*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Kaw (12 Settembre 2015)

*Highlights seconda semifinale maschile:*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## bmb (12 Settembre 2015)

Sarà di nuovo una guerra.


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2015)

sarà il solito match 3/5 tra i due, per un paio d'ore Federer farà partita pari, forse giocherà anche meglio ma in un modo o nell'altro almeno un set lo perderà, dopo quella soglia Djokovic manterrà la stessa intensità di gioco, Federer calerà inesorabilmente, risultato? Djokovic in 4. Non ci casco più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2015)

Tifo Federer ma...



Snake ha scritto:


> sarà il solito match 3/5 tra i due, per un paio d'ore Federer farà partita pari, forse giocherà anche meglio ma in un modo o nell'altro almeno un set lo perderà, dopo quella soglia Djokovic manterrà la stessa intensità di gioco, Federer calerà inesorabilmente, risultato? Djokovic in 4. Non ci casco più.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sarà il solito match 3/5 tra i due, per un paio d'ore Federer farà partita pari, forse giocherà anche meglio ma in un modo o nell'altro almeno un set lo perderà, dopo quella soglia Djokovic manterrà la stessa intensità di gioco, Federer calerà inesorabilmente, risultato? Djokovic in 4. Non ci casco più.



Purtroppo è altamente probabile che vada così. Mai che sta macchina serb possa incappare in una giornata storta


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2015)

Non può finire sempre in quel modo. Sarò un illuso ma stavolta la storia sarà diversa.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

certo che agli us open avere uno stadio col tetto in caso di pioggia no eh?


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> certo che agli us open avere uno stadio col tetto in caso di pioggia no eh?



fortunatamente questo è l'ultimo anno.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2015)

Primo set Nole 6-4


----------



## Mou (14 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non può finire sempre in quel modo. Sarò un illuso ma stavolta la storia sarà diversa.



E infatti ... 

*Djokovic si sbarazza di Federer in 4 set e vince gli US OPEN*


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

Il serbo rimpiangera' tutta la vita il suicidio di Parigi


----------



## bmb (14 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> E infatti ...
> 
> *Djokovic si sbarazza di Federer in 4 set e vince gli US OPEN*



Si sbarazza?

Bisognerebbe guardarle le partite. La lingua italiana offre un'ampia scelta. Federer ha vinto solo 2 punti in meno di Djokovic e ha avuto 23 palle break. Sbarazzarsi mi sembra leggermente irrispettoso.


----------



## Mou (14 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si sbarazza?
> 
> Bisognerebbe guardarle le partite. La lingua italiana offre un'ampia scelta. Federer ha vinto solo 2 punti in meno di Djokovic e ha avuto 23 palle break. Sbarazzarsi mi sembra leggermente irrispettoso.



Sfumature linguistiche o meno, lo slam lo porta a casa il serbo, piaccia o no 

*Djokovic vince miracolosamente gli US OPEN in 4 set*


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sfumature linguistiche o meno, lo slam lo porta a casa il serbo, piaccia o no
> 
> *Djokovic vince miracolosamente gli US OPEN in 4 set*



e si accomuna al destino di Serena Williams...


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

snake ha scritto:


> sarà il solito match 3/5 tra i due, per un paio d'ore federer farà partita pari, forse giocherà anche meglio ma in un modo o nell'altro almeno un set lo perderà, dopo quella soglia djokovic manterrà la stessa intensità di gioco, federer calerà inesorabilmente, risultato? Djokovic in 4. Non ci casco più.



cvd.


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sfumature linguistiche o meno, lo slam lo porta a casa il serbo, piaccia o no
> 
> *Djokovic vince miracolosamente gli US OPEN in 4 set*



Il miracolo è che un tennista di ben 6 anni in più ormai a 34 anni è ancora li che se la gioca con Djokovic che ha 28 anni e come al solito Djokovic viene fuori dopo le due ore di gioco.

Djokovic è stato fortunato, se avevano la stessa età si ritrovava ancora ad 1-2 slam.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2015)

La fotocopia della finale di Wimbledon.


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Il miracolo è che un tennista di ben 6 anni in più ormai a 34 anni è ancora li che se la gioca con Djokovic che ha 28 anni e come al solito Djokovic viene fuori dopo le due ore di gioco.
> 
> Djokovic è stato fortunato, se avevano la stessa età si ritrovava ancora ad 1-2 slam.



questi discorsi non hanno senso


----------



## Mou (14 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Il miracolo è che un tennista di ben 6 anni in più ormai a 34 anni è ancora li che se la gioca con Djokovic che ha 28 anni e come al solito Djokovic viene fuori dopo le due ore di gioco.
> 
> Djokovic è stato fortunato, se avevano la stessa età si ritrovava ancora ad 1-2 slam.



Se, se, se... La cosa certa è che Federer dal 2012 non vince uno Slam e a batterlo le ultime 3 volte in finale è stato Nole.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2015)

Sono crollato a metà del secondo set, ma vedo che è finita come tutti avevano già previsto. 
Maledetto Stan Wawrinka al Roland Garros


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono crollato a metà del secondo set, ma vedo che è finita come tutti avevano già previsto.
> Maledetto Stan Wawrinka al Roland Garros



Wawrinka , l'uomo da uno slam all' anno


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Settembre 2015)

La cosa triste è che ormai in finale contro Djokovic sembra di rivedere il Roger complessato che perdeva sistematicamente contro Nadal. Magari perdeva al quinto, ma il terzo era da portare a casa senza discussioni. Onore a Nole che ha giocato anche contro un pubblico vergognoso


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Se, se, se... La cosa certa è che Federer dal 2012 non vince uno Slam e a batterlo le ultime 3 volte in finale è stato Nole.




Pochissimi tennisti sono stati competitivi passati i 30, a memoria mi vengono in mente solo Agassi, Rosewall e Connors. Nole è fortissimo e merita i suoi successi, ma il fatto che il suo principale avversario sia un tizio di 34 anni, che ha già avuto tutto dalla sua carriera e che ha dovuto reinventarsi giocatore d'attacco per poter allungare la propria carriera ad alti livelli, direi che è abbastanza eloquente sul livello medio dell'attuale panorama tennistico


----------



## bmb (14 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Se, se, se... La cosa certa è che Federer dal 2012 non vince uno Slam e a batterlo le ultime 3 volte in finale è stato Nole.



Mamma mia 

Comunque tranquillo. Il tuo Nole a 34 anni sarà sicuramente a fare finali di Slam. E ne vincerà almeno 17.


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Se, se, se... La cosa certa è che Federer dal 2012 non vince uno Slam e a batterlo le ultime 3 volte in finale è stato Nole.



che pero' ha buttato letteralmente via il grande slam: un conto e' perdere da Nadal,ma non puoi veramente perdere da Wawrinka,credo che quella sconfitta Nole se la ricordera' per tutta la vita


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono crollato a metà del secondo set, ma vedo che è finita come tutti avevano già previsto.
> Maledetto Stan Wawrinka al Roland Garros



quella partita Nole se la ricordera' tutta la vita,come la Vinci per Serena


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> quella partita Nole se la ricordera' tutta la vita,come la Vinci per Serena



secondo me no, è una situazione un po' diversa... Serena aveva vinto gli ultimi 3 US Open, era a due partite dal grande Slam e aveva davanti una non testa di serie con cui non ha mai perso prima (e non ha mai perso nemmeno con Pennetta che avrebbe trovato in finale). Insomma era una missione "quasi" compiuta. Djokovic ha perso con Wawrinka in un torneo che per lui è un "tabù" e comunque aveva ancora due Slam da vincere.

Nole se la ricorderà tutta la vita solo se non riuscirà mai a vincere un Roland Garros


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> secondo me no, è una situazione un po' diversa... Serena aveva vinto gli ultimi 3 US Open, era a due partite dal grande Slam e aveva davanti una non testa di serie con cui non ha mai perso prima (e non ha mai perso nemmeno con Pennetta che avrebbe trovato in finale). Insomma era una missione "quasi" compiuta. Djokovic ha perso con Wawrinka in un torneo che per lui è un "tabù" e comunque aveva ancora due Slam da vincere.
> 
> Nole se la ricorderà tutta la vita solo se non riuscirà mai a vincere un Roland Garros



se la ricordera' tutta la vita,perche' non gli capitera' piu' la possibilita' di rompere la maledizione posta da Rod Laver nel 1969...
con tutta la stima che ho verso Stanimal,un conto e' perdere con lui,un conto con Nadal


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> che pero' ha buttato letteralmente via il grande slam: un conto e' perdere da Nadal,ma non puoi veramente perdere da Wawrinka,credo che quella sconfitta Nole se la ricordera' per tutta la vita



Non scherziamo, in quella partita Stan giocò in maniera ASSURDA. Poche colpe di Nole in quell'occasione.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> se la ricordera' tutta la vita,perche' non gli capitera' piu' la possibilita' di rompere la maledizione posta da Rod Laver nel 1969...



per prima cosa deve rompere la maledizione del roland garros, poi ripeto che secondo me a metà stagione non ci ha nemmeno pensato a Rod Laver, avrebbe potuto vincere con Wawrinka e poi perdere Wimbledon.


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

La sconfitta di Serena con la Vinci vi dovrebbe insegnare che avere il grande slam alla portata comporta una pressione addosso disumana, io non ho molti dubbi che la Williams senza il GS in ballo l'avrebbe spazzata via la Vinci e successivamente la Pennetta in finale. Djokovic poteva vincere il Rolando e poi magari perdere a Wimbledon o ieri, e già ieri non è che abbia giocato sto match stellare, figuriamoci col carico da 90 della pressione per il possibile grande slam.

P.S. Poi che fosse un'occasione irripetibile non ci giurerei, ad oggi a parte Wawrinka at his best non c'è un altro giocatore che lo può battere in uno slam quindi se vince in Australia ci risiamo.


----------



## Mou (14 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mamma mia
> 
> Comunque tranquillo. Il tuo Nole a 34 anni sarà sicuramente a fare finali di Slam. E ne vincerà almeno 17.



Speriamo che Djokovic non raggiunga il record di finali Slam perse... Ah no, quello è già di uno svizzero


----------



## bmb (14 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Speriamo che Djokovic non raggiunga il record di finali Slam perse... Ah no, quello è già di uno svizzero



Secondo le statistiche:
Djokovic 10 finali vinte su 18 giocate (55%)

Federer 17 vinte su 27 giocate (62%)

Ora, se Djokovic vincerà 7 finali su 9 sarò il primo ad applaudirlo. Bisognerà vedere se riuscirà a farle però 9 finali. 

Nel frattempo, per evitare che continui ad essere massacrato dai numeri ti invito a cambiare topic 

Ah, il record di sconfitte è di Lendl (11).


----------



## Mou (14 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Secondo le statistiche:
> Djokovic 10 finali vinte su 18 giocate (55%)
> 
> Federer 17 vinte su 27 giocate (62%)
> ...



Dai bmb che si scherza, Federer è un giocatore fantastico, il secondo più bravo sulla terra pggi.


----------



## bmb (14 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Dai bmb che si scherza, Federer è un giocatore fantastico, il secondo più bravo sulla terra pggi.



Oggi è il secondo. Per la storia è il primo. E lo sarà sempre.


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Secondo le statistiche:
> Djokovic 10 finali vinte su 18 giocate (55%)
> 
> Federer 17 vinte su 27 giocate (62%)
> ...



Lendl che ha il record di 8 finali consecutive a Flushing Meadows


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Settembre 2015)

Nessuno si sarebbe sognato di dileggiare Agassi quando 35enne perdeva nel 2005 da Roger in ascesa. Giustamente tutti quanti allora esaltavano le gesta di un "nonnetto" che nonostante l'età arrivava in fondo ai tornei importanti e per un paio di set riusciva pure a tenere testa. Anche in questo sta la grandezza di Roger: tutti guardano le sconfitte in finale, ma pochi sottolineano la straordinarietà di ciò che ha fatto dopo l'annus horribilis 2013, quando nessuno ci sperava più in un suo ritorno a grandi livelli. La sconfitta con Nole 3 su 5 è la norma, tuttavia resta il rammarico per la partita di ieri perché almeno in quest'occasione qualcosa di più poteva essere fatto.


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> questi discorsi non hanno senso





Mou ha scritto:


> Se, se, se... La cosa certa è che Federer dal 2012 non vince uno Slam e a batterlo le ultime 3 volte in finale è stato Nole.



Non ha senso sbeffeggiare Federer se perde contro djokovic.

Uno è a fine carriera, l'altro è al top della carriera quindi questi confronti sono impari, il fatto che si giocano le finali mostra due cose:
1. La grandezza di Roger
2. La pochezza del tennis attuale.

Cioè i veri avversari di Nole dovrebbero essere Murray e Wawrinka che vengono spesso umiliati da Roger che per fortuna continua a deliziarsi con il suo tennis unico.


----------



## Mou (14 Settembre 2015)

Ragazzi io faccio lo spiritoso e provoco bmb ma sono bene che Federer è straordinario, proprio perché il suo competere con atleti di 6:7 anni più giovani è fuori dall'ordinario.


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Non ha senso sbeffeggiare Federer se perde contro djokovic.
> 
> Uno è a fine carriera, l'altro è al top della carriera quindi questi confronti sono impari, il fatto che si giocano le finali mostra due cose:
> 1. La grandezza di Roger
> ...



Non mi sognerei mai di sbeffeggiare Federer se poi l'ha fatto qualcun altro problema suo, io ti ho risposto su quel passaggio che non condivido affatto. Djokovic è un fenomeno vero altro che 1 o 2 slam.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non mi sognerei mai di sbeffeggiare Federer se poi l'ha fatto qualcun altro problema suo, io ti ho risposto su quel passaggio che non condivido affatto. Djokovic è un fenomeno vero altro che 1 o 2 slam.



Senza dubbio dopo Federer, Nole è il miglior giocatore del dopo Sampras..

Non me ne vogliano i fan di Nadal ma credo sia evidente a tutti, oggi, come il tennista spagnolo fosse un grandissimo atleta ma un tennista di media qualità...E questo sia chiaro è un suo merito perché con quelle doti aver vinto 14 slam è qualcosa di incredibile, benché quasi tutti ottenuti sul rosso di Parigi..
Nole invece è un giocatore completo, che per esplodere ha dovuto attendere un po' il declino di Federer (con entrambi al top non ci sarebbe match) ma che ha un tennis davvero completo ed efficace, e oserei dire anche bello..

è chiaro che quello che ha fatto in campo Federer non lo vedremo probabilmente mai più, siamo dei privilegiati che hanno visto giocare questo alieno, il suo ritiro sarà un giorno di lutto per lo sport mondiale al pari di quando smetterà Rossi o di quando hanno smesso Alì e Jordan..


----------



## davoreb (15 Settembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non mi sognerei mai di sbeffeggiare Federer se poi l'ha fatto qualcun altro problema suo, io ti ho risposto su quel passaggio che non condivido affatto. Djokovic è un fenomeno vero altro che 1 o 2 slam.



si effettivamente hai ragione, anche secondo me è davvero forte e l'altro ieri a tratti è stata davvero una bella partita.


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio dopo Federer, Nole è il miglior giocatore del dopo Sampras..
> 
> Non me ne vogliano i fan di Nadal ma credo sia evidente a tutti, oggi, come il tennista spagnolo fosse un grandissimo atleta ma un tennista di media qualità...E questo sia chiaro è un suo merito perché con quelle doti aver vinto 14 slam è qualcosa di incredibile, benché quasi tutti ottenuti sul rosso di Parigi..
> Nole invece è un giocatore completo, che per esplodere ha dovuto attendere un po' il declino di Federer (con entrambi al top non ci sarebbe match) ma che ha un tennis davvero completo ed efficace, e oserei dire anche bello..
> ...



giustissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Settembre 2015)

L'Italia rimane nel World Group di Coppa Davis: vince lo spareggio con la Russia con 4 successi a 1.


----------



## Mou (22 Novembre 2015)

Oggi a Londra finale Djokovic vs fenomeno di Halle e Basilea.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Novembre 2015)

Djokovic conquista le finali ATP di Londra
Maledetto Wawrinka


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2015)

Best season eva


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2015)

Grande vittoria del re di Halle...
Ah no...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Grande vittoria del re di Halle...
> Ah no...



Però il Re di Halle sull'erba ha fatto anche 10 finali e 7 vittorie in 12 anni a Wimbledon...anche se chiaramente è un torneo minore


----------



## Mou (23 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però il Re di Halle sull'erba ha fatto anche 10 finali e 7 vittorie in 12 anni a Wimbledon...anche se chiaramente è un torneo minore



Era il re di Wimbledon, e negarlo sarebbe da pazzi, ma *adesso* è solo il re di Cincinnati, Dubai, Halle, Basilea...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Era il re di Wimbledon, e negarlo sarebbe da pazzi, ma *adesso* è solo il re di Cincinnati, Dubai, Halle, Basilea...



Si ma voglio dire, alla sua età ci mancherebbe solo che fosse ancora il re degli slam (e comunque qualche finale la fa ancora)!! Vabbè livello del tennis in picchiata ma sarebbe il colmo..
Ad ogni modo Nole è una bestia, mi è sempre piaciuto e sapevo che alla fine lo scettro del Re l'avrebbe raccolto lui..speriamo solo trovi qualche rivale perché con Nadal ormai decotto sperare in quelle due mozzarelle di Murray e Stan (che si sveglia 2 volte l'anno) è dura...e qui ormai Nole viaggia a medie di tornei vinti imbarazzanti..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Era il re di Wimbledon, e negarlo sarebbe da pazzi, ma *adesso* è solo il re di Cincinnati, Dubai, Halle, Basilea...



Vorrei vedere, ha 34 anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Era il re di Wimbledon, e negarlo sarebbe da pazzi, ma *adesso* è solo il re di Cincinnati, Dubai, Halle, Basilea...



non ha senso criticare Federer oggi alla sua età, piuttosto è giusto esaltare Djokovic


----------



## Snake (23 Novembre 2015)

ora come ora è più probabile che il gap aumenti ancora. Murray e Wawrinka quelli sono, Federer è già un mezzo miracolo sportivo che sia ancora lì a giocarsi i bersagli grossi ed è la più grande fortuna di Djokovic avere come principale avversario un 34enne ma soprattutto non si intravede un futuro fenomeno, quando Federer vinceva 3 slam all'anno s'affacciava alla ribalta Nadal che almeno sulla terra era una porta chiusa a tripla mandata. 

Questo rischia di fare man bassa per i prossimi 2-3 anni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non ha senso criticare Federer oggi alla sua età, piuttosto è giusto esaltare Djokovic



Posso capire che l'esagerato fanatismo pro Federer dia fastidio, ma darsi ad espressioni di dileggio verso un giocatore che, piaccia o meno, ha fatto la storia di questo sport, significa abbassarsi al livello dei fanatici. La piega che ha preso il dibattito tennistico negli ultimi anni, con i tifosi a scannarsi in stile ultras calcistici, è deprimente. Il bello di questo sport era proprio la sobrietà ed il suo rifuggire da certe logiche tipiche del tifo calcistico, ma l'impatto mediatico del duopolio Federer/Nadal ha portato il becerismo da stadio pure nel tennis.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ora come ora è più probabile che il gap aumenti ancora. Murray e Wawrinka quelli sono, Federer è già un mezzo miracolo sportivo che sia ancora lì a giocarsi i bersagli grossi ed è la più grande fortuna di Djokovic avere come principale avversario un 34enne ma soprattutto non si intravede un futuro fenomeno, quando Federer vinceva 3 slam all'anno s'affacciava alla ribalta Nadal che almeno sulla terra era una porta chiusa a tripla mandata.
> 
> Questo rischia di fare man bassa per i prossimi 2-3 anni.



Concordo pienamente.


----------



## de sica (23 Novembre 2015)

Djokovic è un mostro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Posso capire che l'esagerato fanatismo pro Federer dia fastidio, ma darsi ad espressioni di dileggio verso un giocatore che, piaccia o meno, ha fatto la storia di questo sport, significa abbassarsi al livello dei fanatici. La piega che ha preso il dibattito tennistico negli ultimi anni, con i tifosi a scannarsi in stile ultras calcistici, è deprimente. Il bello di questo sport era proprio la sobrietà ed il suo rifuggire da certe logiche tipiche del tifo calcistico, ma *l'impatto mediatico del duopolio Federer/Nadal ha portato il becerismo da stadio pure nel tennis*.



Qui però vorrei spezzare una lancia pro Roger e i suoi fan...tutta la confusione è nata con l'avvento di Nadal e di tifosi di 12 anni improvvisi esperti di tennis, fino a prima del fenomeno per teenagers spagnolo nessuno si sarebbe mai permesso di offendere certi atleti tanto meno uno come Federer...voglio dire, ai tempi di Agassi nemmeno il suo primo fan avrebbe mai detto che Sampras era un pippone..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qui però vorrei spezzare una lancia pro Roger e i suoi fan...tutta la confusione è nata con l'avvento di Nadal e di tifosi di 12 anni improvvisi esperti di tennis, fino a prima del fenomeno per teenagers spagnolo nessuno si sarebbe mai permesso di offendere certi atleti tanto meno uno come Federer...voglio dire, ai tempi di Agassi nemmeno il suo primo fan avrebbe mai detto che Sampras era un pippone..



Beh, c'è pure da dire che l'ascesa di Federer è coincisa con la proliferazione di iperfanatici che esaltano ogni starnuto di Roger e tediano da anni con la storia del GOAT. E lo dico io stesso da strafan di Roger che seguo e sostengo da quando era ancora un guascone mesciato con codino e intemperanze comportamentali.


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Djokovic conquista le finali ATP di Londra
> Maledetto Wawrinka



un incredibile,pazzesco suicidio che Nole ricordera' per tutta la vita,un'occasione unica per rimanere in eterno nella storia


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Novembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> un incredibile,pazzesco suicidio che Nole ricordera' per tutta la vita,un'occasione unica per rimanere in eterno nella storia



direi che le colpe di Nole in quell'occasione tendono allo zero assoluto, Stan giocò una partita inconcepibile ed indimenticabile.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Novembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> direi che le colpe di Nole in quell'occasione tendono allo zero assoluto, Stan giocò una partita inconcepibile ed indimenticabile.



Assolutamente, mi ricordo un stan che bombardava tutte le palle le quali rimanevano in campo.....partita straordinaria e unica.


----------



## davoreb (26 Novembre 2015)

Mi dispiace per Roger che ha giocato una partita al di sotto del suo livello. Purtroppo non riesce ad avere continuità durante la partita e con questo Nole non te lo puoi permettere.

Nole ha fatto un anno fantastico.

Per l'anno prossimo mi piacerebbe vedere Roger conquistare il suo ultimo slam anche se è quasi impossibile, non sottovaluterei un ritorno di Nadal che se in forma sulla terra è ingiocabile per chiuque, persino per Federer nel suo prime.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nadal subito fuori al primo turno degli Australia open


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Nadal subito fuori al primo turno degli Australia open



Due settimane fa è stato stuprato da Nole in finale a doha, adesso questa figura misera con Verdasco (che però al primo turno è un avversario abbastanza insidioso)...credo che ormai sul veloce abbia finito la carriera ad altissimi livelli..mi chiedo cosa ci andrà a fare a Wimbledon..

Sulla terra forse può ancora dire la sua (anche se non credo porterà a casa l'RG e forse nemmeno un master 1000) ma sul cemento/erba mi pare proprio incapace di stare in campo coi migliori, del resto si era sempre detto che il suo gioco era solo fisico

Nole anche quest'anno seriamente candidato al grande slam, unici "ostacoli" realistici cono Murray, Wawrinka e....un mal di pancia


----------



## Gekyn (19 Gennaio 2016)

Purtroppo non vedo nessun cambio generazionale.....


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2016)

rivista la partita di Nadal, è praticamente crollato dalla fine del quarto set e dopo essere stato sopra 2-0 nel quinto


----------



## cremone (19 Gennaio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non vedo nessun cambio generazionale.....



Infatti e anche nella Top 10/20 ci sono i soliti noti per la maggior parte come Tsonga, Berdych, Ferrer....


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non vedo nessun cambio generazionale.....



A proposito, ma Quinzi? sparito?


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A proposito, ma Quinzi? sparito?



è 373 dell'ATP, best ranking 301

il miglior under 21 italiano oggi è Matteo Donati al 181° posto


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> è 373 dell'ATP, best ranking 301
> 
> il miglior under 21 italiano oggi è Matteo Donati al 181° posto



Futuro roseo insomma.


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2016)

Semifinale Federer Djokovic, speriamo in una partita combattuta.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Semifinale Federer Djokovic, speriamo in una partita combattuta.



vince Nole facilmente...


----------



## Gekyn (27 Gennaio 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> vince Nole facilmente...



Purtroppo si


----------



## Gekyn (27 Gennaio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rivista la partita di Nadal, è praticamente crollato dalla fine del quarto set e dopo essere stato sopra 2-0 nel quinto



Nei top 10 il più giovane è kei nishikori, che ha 26 anni, gli altri hanno dai 28 in su....


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Nei top 10 il più giovane è kei nishikori, che ha 26 anni, gli altri hanno dai 28 in su....



è evidente che si è persa una generazione...quella attualmente al vertice è una generazione straordinaria che fa il paio con quella di Sampras e Agassi..fra 4-5 anni avremo un circuito dove non ci sono padroni e al vertice si alterneranno giocatori abbastanza normali un po' come prima dell'avvento di Federer dove avevamo visto al vertice gente come Hewitt, Roddick, Safin, Rios, Korda, Kuerten e via dicendo...
Credo sia probabile che gente come Nole e forse Murray potranno andare avanti a dire la loro fino a 36 anni se il fisico li tiene..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Gennaio 2016)

Altro massacro in arrivo. Aldilà dell'attuale superiorità di Djokovic, Federer non è sceso proprio in campo


----------



## Snake (28 Gennaio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Altro massacro in arrivo. Aldilà dell'attuale superiorità di Djokovic, Federer non è sceso proprio in campo



di testa ormai gli è andato sotto esattamente come con Nadal


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> di testa ormai gli è andato sotto esattamente come con Nadal



Eh già. Il body language è quello delle finali con Nadal su terra. Su questa superficie comunque non ha nessun'arma per poter fare partita


----------



## Gekyn (28 Gennaio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Eh già. Il body language è quello delle finali con Nadal su terra. Su questa superficie comunque non ha nessun'arma per poter fare partita



solo il servizio può tenerlo a galla, ma se non funziona è praticamente morto........


----------



## Snake (28 Gennaio 2016)

Djokovic ha una finestra di almeno 3-4 anni dove può fare mambassa e spazzare via ogni record possibile e immaginabile. Il gap ad oggi sulla concorrenza è incalcolabile, ha instaurato una vera e propria dittatura.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Djokovic ha una finestra di almeno 3-4 anni dove può fare mambassa e spazzare via ogni record possibile e immaginabile. Il gap ad oggi sulla concorrenza è incalcolabile, ha instaurato una vera e propria dittatura.



Purtroppo il livello del tennis è precipitato...e Nole oggi è semplicemente troppo forte..
Per avere un contender dovrebbe esserci uno come Roger nel periodo 2004-2008..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2016)

Probabilmente il livello è calato o Nole è estremamente forte. Oggi Roger ha fatto un punto strepitoso sul 4 set, clamoroso, arrivano 30 pari e poi..... da lì poi, non so come, non so perché, non ha più fatto niente. Djoko lo ha massacrato ed eravamo nel momento migliore di Federer.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2016)

Raonic e Murray sono al 5 set,partita bellissima


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Nessun commento sulle finali degli Aus Open?!


----------



## Gekyn (1 Febbraio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nessun commento sulle finali degli Aus Open?!



Scontata e noiosa, belli soltanto un paio di game per quella maschile, mentre sorprendente quella femminile, sicuramente più godibile!!


----------



## Jaqen (21 Marzo 2016)

7-6,6-2
Non è cambiato nulla...grande Nole


----------



## Gekyn (21 Marzo 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 7-6,6-2
> Non è cambiato nulla...grande Nole



Diciamo che la vera finale è stata la semifinale contro Nadal, che per un set di è rivisto il vero Nadal...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2016)

Terza finale consecutiva a Katowice per Camila Giorgi... le prime due perse... riuscirà a vincere questa?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Terza finale consecutiva a Katowice per Camila Giorgi... le prime due perse... riuscirà a vincere questa?



direi di no


----------



## Snake (27 Maggio 2016)

Nadal si ritira dal rolando per un problema al polso. Se Nole non vince manco quest'anno è meglio che si va a nascondere


----------



## Kaw (27 Maggio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Nadal si ritira dal rolando per un problema al polso. Se Nole non vince manco quest'anno è meglio che si va a nascondere


Wow, colpo di scena, non sto seguendo niente purtroppo.
Finale Nole-Murray a meno di cataclismi.


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2016)

Grande Garbine


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Giugno 2016)

Primo Slam della Muguruza!!
Per Serena periodo stregato agli Slam dopo la botta subita agli US Open dalla Vinci. 

Domani o Nole o Murray sarà il primo trionfo a Parigi.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Inizia la finale del Roland Garros


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2016)

Djokovic incamera il Roland Garros e quasi certamente 47 anni dopo Rod Laver completera' il Grande Slam


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> Djokovic incamera il Roland Garros e quasi certamente 47 anni dopo Rod Laver completera' il Grande Slam



Per ora ha fatto il "grande slam virtuale" avendo vinto gli ultimi 4 slam.

Se dovesse fare il vero grande Slam credo che sarebbe il primo tennista a vincere 6 slam consecutivi.


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per ora ha fatto il "grande slam virtuale" avendo vinto gli ultimi 4 slam.
> 
> Se dovesse fare il vero grande Slam credo che sarebbe il primo tennista a vincere 6 slam consecutivi.



a Londra e a New York,non ha avversari,si puo' solo sconfiggere da solo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Giugno 2016)

che palle ragazzi.


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Sta diventando lo sport più noioso e scontato del mondo.


----------



## Snake (5 Giugno 2016)

History is making. Quarto slam di fila e grande slam personale completato, per quello vero forse è solo questione di mesi ma dovrà fare i conti anche con la pressione, non solo con la concorrenza. In ogni caso è un carrarmato sui record di Federer e Nadal che viaggia spedito senza sosta.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Giugno 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> History is making. Quarto slam di fila e grande slam personale completato, per quello vero forse è solo questione di mesi ma dovrà fare i conti anche con la pressione, non solo con la concorrenza. In ogni caso è un carrarmato sui record di Federer e Nadal che viaggia spedito senza sosta.



Più con la pressione che con la concorrenza, che praticamente non esiste.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Giugno 2016)

Su quella palla del primo set del secondo game con Murray che poteva andare già sul 3-6 0-1 break, ha cambiato marcia e il povero scottish non l ha più visto


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Più con la pressione che con la concorrenza, che praticamente non esiste.


concorrenza assolutamente inesistente


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2016)

Quando vince federer:"oooo il re sceso in terra,il maestro etc..."
Vince djokovic:"eee ma non ha concorrenza"
Onore e complimenti a djokovic che ha compiuto e sta compiendo qualcosa di storico..sperando non si fermi qui!
il confronto tra giocatori lo fanno solo i titoli...non con chi li hai vinti
Se djokovic riuscirà nell'impresa di superare roger in quanto a slam sarà il migliore, in caso contrario no


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Murray secondo me quest'anno può puntare centrare il grande slam delle finali perse..a Londra e NY credo possa farcela..

Nole ha il grande slam servito sul piatto..nessuno può contrastarlo oggi, l'unica insidia era rappresentata da Parigi


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Murray secondo me quest'anno può puntare centrare il grande slam delle finali perse..a Londra e NY credo possa farcela..
> 
> Nole ha il grande slam servito sul piatto..nessuno può contrastarlo oggi, l'unica insidia era rappresentata da Parigi



Non scherziamo...basta pochissimo per perdere una partita..e ci sono giocatori che possono benissimo impensierirlo, soprattutto sull'erba
Parte da favorito ma rimane una cosa molto difficile


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo...*basta pochissimo per perdere una partit*a..e ci sono giocatori che possono benissimo impensierirlo, soprattutto sull'erba
> Parte da favorito ma rimane una cosa molto difficile



si ma non 3 su 5...non a caso Nole ha perso 1 partita negli ultimi 6 slam giocati, UNA...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Giugno 2016)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Quando vince federer:"oooo il re sceso in terra,il maestro etc..."
> Vince djokovic:"eee ma non ha concorrenza"
> Onore e complimenti a djokovic che ha compiuto e sta compiendo qualcosa di storico..sperando non si fermi qui!
> il confronto tra giocatori lo fanno solo i titoli...non con chi li hai vinti
> Se djokovic riuscirà nell'impresa di superare roger in quanto a slam sarà il migliore, in caso contrario no



Beh, Federer è un altro che nei primi anni ha beneficiato di una concorrenza non propriamente agguerrita. Comunque non sono d'accordo, nel senso che i titoli di per sé contano fino ad un certo punto nella valutazione di un tennista, occorre contestualizzare, altrimenti dovremmo concludere che Edberg o McEnroe erano due pivelli. I titoli vinti da Djokovic nel 2011, contro un Nadal che era ancora Nadal, un Federer in fase calante ma ancora in grado di dire la sua, valgono molto di più di quelli odierni vinti contro il tacchino scozzese e nonno Federer in età da pensione che fa serve and volley per accorciare gli scambi che non regge più. Ed in ogni caso ogni giocatore va rapportato alla propria epoca. Negli anni 80/primi 90 era impensabile vincere Wimbledon senza presentarsi a rete neppure una volta (praticamente c'è riuscito solo Agassi). La specializzazione e la differenziazione erano molto più marcate e di conseguenza era pressoché impossibile fare incetta di slam applicando lo stesso tipo di gioco, salvo lievi accorgimenti, su tutte le superfici. Non voglio sminuire Djokovic, che è un fenomeno, ma ove dovesse fare il Grand slam o superare Federer, questo non lo renderebbe automaticamente il migliore di sempre, come del resto attualmente non lo è Federer, secondo me.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Beh, Federer è un altro che nei primi anni ha beneficiato di una concorrenza non propriamente agguerrita. Comunque non sono d'accordo, nel senso che i titoli di per sé contano fino ad un certo punto nella valutazione di un tennista, occorre contestualizzare, altrimenti dovremmo concludere che Edberg o McEnroe erano due pivelli. I titoli vinti da Djokovic nel 2011, contro un Nadal che era ancora Nadal, un Federer in fase calante ma ancora in grado di dire la sua, valgono molto di più di quelli odierni vinti contro il tacchino scozzese e nonno Federer in età da pensione che fa serve and volley per accorciare gli scambi che non regge più. Ed in ogni caso ogni giocatore va rapportato alla propria epoca. Negli anni 80/primi 90 era impensabile vincere Wimbledon senza presentarsi a rete neppure una volta (praticamente c'è riuscito solo Agassi). La specializzazione e la differenziazione erano molto più marcate e di conseguenza era pressoché impossibile fare incetta di slam applicando lo stesso tipo di gioco, salvo lievi accorgimenti, su tutte le superfici. Non voglio sminuire Djokovic, che è un fenomeno, ma ove dovesse fare il Grand slam o superare Federer, questo non lo renderebbe automaticamente il migliore di sempre, come del resto attualmente non lo è Federer, secondo me.


Discorsi sempre relativi e opinabili su chi sia il migliore di sempre...e nemmeno interessanti secondo me
Godiamoci questi campioni finché ci sono sperando che dalle nuove generazioni possa uscire qualche nuovo fenomeno


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Giugno 2016)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Discorsi sempre relativi e opinabili su chi sia il migliore di sempre...e nemmeno interessanti secondo me
> Godiamoci questi campioni finché ci sono sperando che dalle nuove generazioni possa uscire qualche nuovo fenomeno



Difatti io sostengo da sempre che i discorsi sul GOAT siano oziosi ed inutili. Non può esistere un migliore di sempre in uno sport così soggetto ad evoluzioni come il tennis. Condivido la chiusa finale, purtroppo ahimé c'è stato un buco generazionale pazzesco, dal momento che di quelli nati tra il 90 ed il 95 non ne è venuto fuori uno decente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Giugno 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Difatti io sostengo da sempre che i discorsi sul GOAT siano oziosi ed inutili. Non può esistere un migliore di sempre in uno sport così soggetto ad evoluzioni come il tennis. Condivido la chiusa finale, purtroppo ahimé c'è stato un buco generazionale pazzesco, dal momento che di quelli nati tra il 90 ed il 95 non ne è venuto fuori uno decente.



Lo stesso tanto osannato Thiem non mi sembra per nulla in grado di poter dire la sua...da djokovic si è preso una bella stesa in semi
Invece trai giovanissimi ci potrebbe essere del buon materiale(zverev su tutti)..molto dipenderà dalla testa e dall'evoluzione del giocatore


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Discorsi sempre relativi e opinabili su chi sia il migliore di sempre...e nemmeno interessanti secondo me
> *Godiamoci questi campioni finché ci sono* sperando che dalle nuove generazioni possa uscire qualche nuovo fenomeno



Quali? 

Roger ormai in via di declino, Murray mai davvero esploso e Nadal ormai uno zombie che si trascina..

è rimasto solo Nole, che a me è sempre piaciuto, ma vederlo rullare tutti ormai ha stancato


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Luglio 2016)

SAMMONE QUERREY


----------



## unbreakable (2 Luglio 2016)

QuerRey a 26 fa un upset mica male ..
Per me è inguardabile ma complimenti a lui


----------



## Snake (2 Luglio 2016)

lo spezzatino ha mandato fuori di testa Djokovic. Adesso il torneo lo può perdere solo Murray.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Luglio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> lo spezzatino ha mandato fuori di testa Djokovic. Adesso il torneo lo può perdere solo Murray.



Concordo.

Anche sei io spero in Roger, ma ormai mentalmente e fisicamente non c'è più come una volta..


----------



## smallball (3 Luglio 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> lo spezzatino ha mandato fuori di testa Djokovic. Adesso il torneo lo può perdere solo Murray.


la sindrome del grande Slam colpisce ancora


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Anche sei io spero in Roger, ma ormai mentalmente e fisicamente non c'è più come una volta..



e ci mancherebbe che fosse ancora il Roger del 2006...


----------



## smallball (6 Luglio 2016)

incredibile rimonta di Roger Federer che elimina in 5 set Cilic e ora se la vedra' in semifinale contro Raonic


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (6 Luglio 2016)

Roger tira su col cuore una partita praticamente persa. Quasi mai in passato è riuscito portare a casa partite così lunghe e lottate. Mi ha ricordato il quarto con Haas al Roland Garros 2009.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Luglio 2016)

Che partita di Federer!!!!!!


----------



## davoreb (7 Luglio 2016)

La vedo durissima per Roger ma il sogno continua!


----------



## smallball (8 Luglio 2016)

Raonic primo finalista dopo una durissima battaglia di 5 sete contro Federer


----------



## Snake (8 Luglio 2016)

Posto che per me prendeva una tranvata epocale in finale a maggior ragione dopo un'altra maratona, il modo in cui ha perso il quarto set è da 

Finale credo senza storia, perdesse pure questa Andy farebbe bene a meditare il ritiro


----------



## smallball (8 Luglio 2016)

a mio avviso finale senza storia,Murray strafavorito


----------



## Gekyn (8 Luglio 2016)

Roger ormai è finito eppure stava riuscendo ad arrivare in finale, questo ci fa capire come il livello attuale dei tennisti sia molto basso......


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2016)

*Angelique Kerber *è la nuova numero 1 del tennis femminile, la tedesca scalza Serena Williams arrivando alla fine degli US Open mentre l'americana è eliminata in semifinale. Finale sul cemento di Flushing Meadows tra Kerber e Pliskova.

Lo scontro finale del torneo maschile vedrà invece Novak Djokovic opposto a Stan Wawrinka. Nole favorito d'obbligo, ma Wawrinka come finali Slam al momento sta a 2 vittorie su 2, l'ultima delle quali proprio contro Djokovic al Roland Garros 2015


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Settembre 2016)

Kerber vince il torneo femminile in 3 set sulla Pliskova.
Stasera la finale maschile


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2016)

finale maschile tra Djokovic e Stanimal


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2016)

Novak battuto

Ogni sconfitta di Nole e Nadal (che ormai forse dovrebbe ritirarsi, mette tristezza poverino) dimostra come nel tennis nulla è scontato..

Inizio a credere che anche per il serbo sarà dura avvicinarsi agli slam vinti dal RE


----------



## smallball (12 Settembre 2016)

grande partita di Stan ,chirurgico nei momenti decisivi,sfruttando una condizione deficitaria di Nole


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Novak battuto
> 
> Ogni sconfitta di Nole e Nadal (che ormai forse dovrebbe ritirarsi, mette tristezza poverino) dimostra come nel tennis nulla è scontato..
> 
> Inizio a credere che anche per il serbo sarà dura avvicinarsi agli slam vinti dal RE



il RE è il RE per un motivo
secondo me Nole non lo prende, se poi ci riesce giù il cappello
nel frattempo altra grande impresa di wawrinka!!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2017)

Stanotte si ricomincia [AUSTRALIAN OPEN] con due numeri 1 inaspettati fino a sei mesi fa... Murray e Kerber
Djokovic e Serena per la riscossa


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Gennaio 2017)

*Clamorosamente fuori Nole Djokovic, esce al secondo turno degli Australian Open in 5 set contro l'uzbeko Istomin. Il serbo ex n°1 del mondo aveva vinto 5 delle ultime 6 edizioni a Melbourne. *


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Fuori anche Murray (out contro Mischa Zverev) prima dei quarti! Occasionissima per Wawrinka (che elimina Seppi con 3 tie-break) e Nadal!


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2017)

prossimo avversario di Zverev sara' Federer che ha battuto in 5 set il nipponico Nishikori


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2017)

*Prima semifinale tutta svizzera: Federer vs Wawrinka 
Nel femminile potremmo riavere una finale tra le sorelle Williams ben 7 anni dopo l'ultima a Wimbledon 2009. *


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Gennaio 2017)

Certo che dopo essersi visto negare ripetutamente il diciottesimo da un Djokovic imbattibile, sarebbe il colmo se Roger arrivasse in finale e si ritrovasse Nadal. Posto che sarà molto difficile per entrambi arrivare in fondo.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Gennaio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Certo che dopo essersi visto negare ripetutamente il diciottesimo da un Djokovic imbattibile, sarebbe il colmo se Roger arrivasse in finale e si ritrovasse Nadal. Posto che sarà molto difficile per entrambi arrivare in fondo.



Molti difficile ma alquanto suggestiva.
In una ipotetica finale vedrei avvantaggiato Nadal, solo perchè psicologicamente Feder lo patisce.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Gennaio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Molti difficile ma alquanto suggestiva.
> In una ipotetica finale vedrei avvantaggiato Nadal, solo perchè psicologicamente Feder lo patisce.



Io dopo il Roland 2011 mi sono rassegnato al fatto che Roger con Nadal non vince nemmeno se il maiorchino si mette a giocare con la destra.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Gennaio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Io dopo il Roland 2011 mi sono rassegnato al fatto che Roger con Nadal non vince nemmeno se il maiorchino si mette a giocare con la destra.



Sulla terra rossa di Parigi neanche il miglior Federer versione 2006 ce l'ha fatta, quel dritto uncinato sul rovescio........


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2017)

a mio avviso il favorito x giovedi' e' Stanimal


----------



## Snake (24 Gennaio 2017)

se Nadal vince domani torna a mordere coppe.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Rafa sembra tornato al top della forma, può perderlo solo lui questo slam.


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2017)

il maiorchino ha gia' praticamente vinto


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Io credo invece che il favorito sia nettamente Wawrinka..


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Prima semifinale tutta svizzera: Federer vs Wawrinka
> Nel femminile potremmo riavere una finale tra le sorelle Williams ben 7 anni dopo l'ultima a Wimbledon 2009. *


*
Serena Williams e Venus Williams come da pronostico si contenderanno gli Australian Open 2017*


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2017)

Australian Open dominato dagli ultra 30nni....incredibile


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Federer avanti 2 set su Wawrinka. A un passo da una storica finale contro Nadal (Dimitrov nemmeno lo conto)


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Break Wawrinka nel terzo set, si accende il match


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Federer - Wawrinka 7-5 6-3 1-6 e si va al quarto


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Break Wawrinka in apertura di quarto set. Roger si sta spegnendo sul più bello.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Si va al quinto. Ora tutto può succedere.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2017)

*Roger in finale! Trova il break al sesto game e chiude 6-3 al quinto set. Ora aspetta Nadal come ai vecchi tempi. *


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2017)

sarebbe una clamorosa sorpresa la mancaata vittoria del torneo da parte di Rafael Nadal


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Ammetto che ho fatto un po il gufaccio su Roger  cmq è incredibile quello che riesce a fare a 36 anni, ormai non do più nulla di scontato visto l'andazzo del torneo ma se non vincesse Nadal mi sorprenderei


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Roger in finale! Trova il break al sesto game e chiude 6-3 al quinto set. Ora aspetta Nadal come ai vecchi tempi. *



Che tedio..spero davvero vincerà Dimitrov e si vedrà una finale di bel tennis..

Tornare al vecchio Federer Vs. Nadal per rivedere le sgambate del maiorchino 6 metri fuori dal campo, il suo dritto ad uncino con 50mila rotazioni al minuto e la diagonale sul rovescio di Federer mi da già la nausea...


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2017)

Nadal stava sotto un tram fino a pochi mesi fa e mo vince due slam di fila, perchè figuriamoci se non vince di slancio il Rolando dopo aver fatto il double career slam. Federer ovviamente ingroppato da Nole per due anni 'na volta che quello è ritornato sulla terra se la prende nel deretano di nuovo da uno che sembrava morto e sepolto. Pare 'na barzelletta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Nadal stava sotto un tram fino a pochi mesi fa e mo vince due slam di fila, perchè figuriamoci se non vince di slancio il Rolando dopo aver fatto il double career slam. Federer ovviamente ingroppato da Nole per due anni 'na volta che quello è ritornato sulla terra se la prende nel deretano di nuovo da uno che sembrava morto e sepolto. Pare 'na barzelletta.



Bé...nello sport esistono anche gli avversari..

Mi fa pietà il gioco di Nadal, non ho mai nutrito fiducia sul suo fisico..ma finché non viene sgamato c'è poco da dire..

A me fa solo pena tornare a vedere quei match che erano affascinanti solo per i tifosi ma che in realtà avevano contenuti tecnici imbarazzanti con Nadal a fare sempre le solite due cose e Roger che dopo i primi 3 rovesci steccati inizia a tirare dritti fuori di 30/40 cm e ad affossare il 90% dei passanti di rovescio in rete...

Poi magari ne esce un match spumeggiante ma sono certo che con dimitrov sarebbe spettacolo, invece con Nadal la solita patetica guerra di nervi..


----------



## Snake (26 Gennaio 2017)

ho capito ma con tempismi diversi vinceva 3 slam minimo. è oggettivamente sfortunato


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ho capito ma con tempismi diversi vinceva 3 slam minimo. è oggettivamente sfortunato



Eh ok, però così allora anche se non ci fosse stato proprio Nadal avrebbe fatto tre Grand Slam e avrebbe almeno 22 Slam in bacheca..

Io continuo a sperare in Dimitrov per ora..


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2017)

Nadal intanto incamera il primo set contro Dimitrov 6-3,decisivo un solo break


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Secondo set Dimitrov, 7-5


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2017)

*Nadal vince il terzo set al tie break ed è a un passo dalla finale con Federer, i due giocarono l'ultima finale slam uno contro l'altro al Roland Garros del 2011 *


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Dimitrov conquista il quarto set al tie break.
Due semifinali molto combattute ed entrambe al quinto set.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Inizio di quinto set con palle break per entrambi i contendenti, ma alla fine entrambi tengono il servizio. 1-1

Una nuova palla break viene annullata da Dimitrov nel quinto gioco. 
Si resta sul 3-3 dopo 6 giochi. 

Dimitrov tiene ancora il servizio nel settimo game: 4-3.


----------



## Kaw (27 Gennaio 2017)

Ho visto solo dal quinto set in poi, grandissimo gioco da parte di entrambi...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Dimitrov sta giocando il match della vita!
Ma Nadal all'ottavo gioco annulla due palle break che potevano portare il bulgaro a servire per il match!

Invece si resta sul 4-4 e da questo momento si va avanti ad oltranza (si arriverà almeno a sfiorare le 5 ore di gioco) 

*Dimitrov commette un sanguinoso doppio fallo che lo manda 0-30 nel nono game, risale 30-30, poi però concede una palla break a Nadal che lo infila!! Break Nadal che serve per il match!*


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2017)

*Nadal ha battuto Dimitrov dopo cinque set : 6-3, 5-7, 7-6, 6-7, 6-4
Dimitrov ha annullato due match point, tenendo in campo lo spagnolo fino alle 4 ore e 56 minuti, ma non è bastato!

FINALE AUSTRALIAN OPEN: Federer vs Nadal 
*


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere la finale!!!!
Che spettacolo!


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato...da appassionato di tennis sognavo di vedere una finale di alto livello tecnico tra Federer e il suo "erede" (molto alla lontana)...

Invece non credo perderò tempo a vedere la solita partita orrenda tra i due ex nr 1 che ha zero contenuti da offrire ma solo tedioso tifo da stadio


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *
> FINALE AUSTRALIAN OPEN: Federer vs Nadal
> *


Vada come vada per me sarà un successo...
Tifo per Nadal da quando più di dieci anni fa ho visto un ragazzino battersi come un leone su ogni palla anche quelle che sembravano perse...semplicemente esaltante...
Ma da appassionato non posso tifare contro Federer perchè lui è il Van Basten della racchetta...lui è il tennis..andargli contro non ha proprio senso...meglio cambiare sport...
Mi spiace molto per chi uscirà sconfitto dalla finale perchè probabilmente questa è l'ultima occasione per entrambi di vincere un torneo dello Slam...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Gennaio 2017)

Maledizione 
Se ne tira sempre fuori. Grandissima partita e grandissimo Dimitrov. Sinceramente dispiaciuto per lui, è migliorato tantissimo.
Domenica solito scontatissimo esito


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Peccato...da appassionato di tennis sognavo di vedere una finale di alto livello tecnico tra Federer e il suo "erede" (molto alla lontana)...
> 
> Invece non credo perderò tempo a vedere la solita partita orrenda tra i due ex nr 1 che ha zero contenuti da offrire ma solo tedioso tifo da stadio



Ma come zero contenuti????


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2017)

Livello di questa semifinale anni luce superiore a quella di ieri. Domenica solita storia con Federer brutalizzato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2017)

Bellissima finale dal punto di vista "romantico",ma da quello tecnico il finale è scontato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Ma come zero contenuti????



I match Federer-Nadal sono stati la fortuna del tennis dal punto di vista commerciale perché opponevano due "opposti" che animavano il pubblico (portandolo ad un becero tifo da stadio) ma i loro "duelli" sono sempre stati privi di contenuti tecnici considerevoli.

Si svolgono tutti col solito copione: Federer che prova ad attaccare e Nadal che gioca sei metri fuori dal campo aspettando l'errore dello svizzero, Federer che dopo i primi 2-3 rovesci steccati si innervosisce e non ne azzecca più mezzo steccando di tutto e affossandone metà in rete e nel frattempo lascia andare banali dritti lungolinea fuori di 40cm; sempre Federer inizia a girare a vuoto per il campo facendosi infilare coi passanti ogni volta che mette piede in campo. Il Must poi è la solita noiosa tiritera della diagonale sul rovescio di Federer che non controlla mai il dritto ucinato di Nadal a 50mila rotazioni al minuto e Nadal che invece sul suo rovescio tiene tutto quello che lo svizzero caccia di là col dritto...

Insomma, un film visto e rivisto scontato e noiosissimo salvo per chi guarda al tennis come al calcio..ma sono sport diversi e il bello è vedere i contenuti tecnici, che in queste sfide mancano sempre


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2017)

La carriera di Nadal comunque merita uno studio scientifico: mai visto in nessuno sport un atleta senza mezze misure come lui: o stravince o sprofonda come un somaro. Inoltre siamo al terzo ritorno dal regno dei morti. 

Higlander


----------



## Kaw (27 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I match Federer-Nadal sono stati la fortuna del tennis dal punto di vista commerciale perché opponevano due "opposti" che animavano il pubblico (portandolo ad un becero tifo da stadio) ma i loro "duelli" sono sempre stati privi di contenuti tecnici considerevoli.
> 
> Si svolgono tutti col solito copione: Federer che prova ad attaccare e Nadal che gioca sei metri fuori dal campo aspettando l'errore dello svizzero, Federer che dopo i primi 2-3 rovesci steccati si innervosisce e non ne azzecca più mezzo steccando di tutto e affossandone metà in rete e nel frattempo lascia andare banali dritti lungolinea fuori di 40cm; sempre Federer inizia a girare a vuoto per il campo facendosi infilare coi passanti ogni volta che mette piede in campo. Il Must poi è la solita noiosa tiritera della diagonale sul rovescio di Federer che non controlla mai il dritto ucinato di Nadal a 50mila rotazioni al minuto e Nadal che invece sul suo rovescio tiene tutto quello che lo svizzero caccia di là col dritto...
> 
> Insomma, un film visto e rivisto scontato e noiosissimo salvo per chi guarda al tennis come al calcio..ma sono sport diversi e il bello è vedere i contenuti tecnici, che in queste sfide mancano sempre


Hai detto tutto alla perfezione.
Spero di non rivedere quel fastidiosissimo "_arrotin_o" sopra la spalla di Federer sul rovescio, perchè è davvero un incubo.


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I match Federer-Nadal sono stati la fortuna del tennis dal punto di vista commerciale perché opponevano due "opposti" che animavano il pubblico (portandolo ad un becero tifo da stadio) ma i loro "duelli" sono sempre stati privi di contenuti tecnici considerevoli.
> 
> Si svolgono tutti col solito copione: Federer che prova ad attaccare e Nadal che gioca sei metri fuori dal campo aspettando l'errore dello svizzero, Federer che dopo i primi 2-3 rovesci steccati si innervosisce e non ne azzecca più mezzo steccando di tutto e affossandone metà in rete e nel frattempo lascia andare banali dritti lungolinea fuori di 40cm; sempre Federer inizia a girare a vuoto per il campo facendosi infilare coi passanti ogni volta che mette piede in campo. Il Must poi è la solita noiosa tiritera della diagonale sul rovescio di Federer che non controlla mai il dritto ucinato di Nadal a 50mila rotazioni al minuto e Nadal che invece sul suo rovescio tiene tutto quello che lo svizzero caccia di là col dritto...
> 
> Insomma, un film visto e rivisto scontato e noiosissimo salvo per chi guarda al tennis come al calcio..ma sono sport diversi e il bello è vedere i contenuti tecnici, che in queste sfide mancano sempre



Boh non son d'accordo...
Dare sempre tutto per scontato e come già visto nello sport in generale non esiste per me... Punti di vista...
Staremo a vedere come va a finire...


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto alla perfezione.
> Spero di non rivedere quel fastidiosissimo "_arrotin_o" sopra la spalla di Federer sul rovescio, perchè è davvero un incubo.



lo vedrai


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto alla perfezione.
> Spero di non rivedere quel fastidiosissimo "_arrotin_o" sopra la spalla di Federer sul rovescio, perchè è davvero un incubo.



Ma io capisco benissimo Nadal, ha a portata di mano uno slam, sa che se gioca il suo schema vince sicuro, perché doverebbe cambiare?
Federer non ha invece nessuna arma, non può cambiare stile di gioco a 35 anni e poi con Nadal le ha già provate tutte, semplicemente nell'head to head con Nadal può vincere solo se Rafa ha un calo di forma che gli impedisce di tenere il campo così lungo (perché comunque quando giochi così indietro ne devi macinare di km...)...

Insomma, un match scontatissimo che dovrebbe risolversi al 90% a mio avviso 3-0 o 3-1 per Nadal
Se Nadal dovesse stare "male" forse Roger può spuntarla ma è davvero un'ipotesi remotissima...

Credo che Roger non batta Nadal giocando al meglio di 5 dal 2007 e negli scontri diretti e sotto anche sul cemento, insomma non c'è proprio partita tra i due


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Boh non son d'accordo...
> Dare sempre tutto per scontato e come già visto nello sport in generale non esiste per me... Punti di vista...
> Staremo a vedere come va a finire...



Se non fossi contrario alle scommesse domani andrei in un punto sisal a scommettere 1000€ su Nadal, l'esito è ben più che scontato


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I match Federer-Nadal sono stati la fortuna del tennis dal punto di vista commerciale perché opponevano due "opposti" che animavano il pubblico (portandolo ad un becero tifo da stadio) ma i loro "duelli" sono sempre stati privi di contenuti tecnici considerevoli.
> 
> Si svolgono tutti col solito copione: Federer che prova ad attaccare e Nadal che gioca sei metri fuori dal campo aspettando l'errore dello svizzero, Federer che dopo i primi 2-3 rovesci steccati si innervosisce e non ne azzecca più mezzo steccando di tutto e affossandone metà in rete e nel frattempo lascia andare banali dritti lungolinea fuori di 40cm; sempre Federer inizia a girare a vuoto per il campo facendosi infilare coi passanti ogni volta che mette piede in campo. Il Must poi è la solita noiosa tiritera della diagonale sul rovescio di Federer che non controlla mai il dritto ucinato di Nadal a 50mila rotazioni al minuto e Nadal che invece sul suo rovescio tiene tutto quello che lo svizzero caccia di là col dritto...
> 
> Insomma, un film visto e rivisto scontato e noiosissimo salvo per chi guarda al tennis come al calcio..ma sono sport diversi e il bello è vedere i contenuti tecnici, che in queste sfide mancano sempre



D'accordissimo con te


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non fossi contrario alle scommesse domani andrei in un punto sisal a scommettere 1000€ su Nadal, l'esito è ben più che scontato



Ok, ci vado io!!!
Ma se perdo poi dovrai sopportarmi per almeno una settimana!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Ok, ci vado io!!!
> Ma se perdo poi dovrai sopportarmi per almeno una settimana!!!



Non posso garantire che stanotte a Nadal venga lo scagotto e domani in campo si trascini...

Io posso parlare solo per un match pari: se entrano in campo entrambi tra l'80 e il 100% vince Nadal senza nessuna difficoltà..

Ragà, parliamoci chiaro Roger ha 35 anni...già solo il fatto che sia arrivato in finale è inumano, figuriamoci battere un campione come Nadal che oltretutto non ha mai battuto nettamente nemmeno quando era al top


----------



## SecondoRosso (27 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non posso garantire che stanotte a Nadal venga lo scagotto e domani in campo si trascini...
> 
> Io posso parlare solo per un match pari: se entrano in campo entrambi tra l'80 e il 100% vince Nadal senza nessuna difficoltà..
> 
> Ragà, parliamoci chiaro Roger ha 35 anni...già solo il fatto che sia arrivato in finale è inumano, figuriamoci battere un campione come Nadal che oltretutto non ha mai battuto nettamente nemmeno quando era al top




I believe in Roger!!


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2017)

esito abbastanza scontato,Roger non ha alcuna possibilita' di vittoria


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2017)

è stata una grandissima semifinale quella di oggi non mi aspettavo un dimitrov così tosto, specie nel quarto set quando ha trovato colpi ed energie per allungare ancora la partita
allo stesso tempo non ho mai avuto dubbi che nadal alla fine l'avrebbe spuntata... anche se ha tremato poco prima del suo break

ovviamente nadal è strafavorito, federer ha però una giornata intera in più di riposo mentre lo spagnolo oggi ha sudato per 5 ore...

comunque anche se fosse un risultato scontato sta di fatto che loro due hanno meritato di essere i finalisti. poi naturalmente vince uno solo.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

*Finale femminile AUSTRALIAN OPEN: Serena Williams ha sconfitto la sorella Venus in due set (6-4, 6-4)
Finale maschile AUSTRALIAN OPEN: in campo Federer vs Nadal*

Il primo break della finale è di Roger Federer: va sul 15-40 e concretizza la prima occasione:
si porta sul 4-3 e poi tiene agevolmente il servizio per salire 5-3.

*Federer si aggiudica il primo set con il punteggio di 6-4*


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Reazione Nadal e primo break in avvio di secondo set.
Aggiunge poi un altro break e si va sul 4-0 dello spagnolo.
Federer riduce le distanze strappando il servizio all'avversario nel quinto gioco.

*Nadal vince il secondo set 6-3*


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Terzo set, strappo di Federer, avanti 3-0
poi altro break che lo porta 5-1 e servizio

*Dominio Federer : è avanti due set a uno
6-4, 3-6, 6-1
*


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Rafa non molla e dopo aver strappato il servizio a Roger è avanti 3-1 nel quarto

*Nadal mantiene il break di vantaggio e vince il 4° set 6-3
Si va al quinto e decisivo set
*


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Nadal fa break immediatamente e viaggia verso il 15esimo slam della carriera.
Sale 2-0 dopo aver annullato 3 palle del contro-break (e se Federer non sfrutta queste occasioni ormai è praticamente finita)


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Federer recupera il break. Va avanti 4-3.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)

*Roger Federer ha vinto gli Australian Open 6-4 3-6 6-1 3-6 6-3*


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2017)

18 volte grazie Roger!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2017)

Domanda: Federer ha mai giocato così bene *di rovescio* contro Nadal?
Perché secondo me ha vinto la partita con quel colpo.


----------



## de sica (29 Gennaio 2017)

Grande Re Roger!!


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Domanda: Federer ha mai giocato così bene *di rovescio* contro Nadal?
> Perché secondo me ha vinto la partita con quel colpo.



e' stata la chiave del match


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Peccato, grazie comunque Rafa!


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Gennaio 2017)

Questo giocherà fino a 40 anni. Inumano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2017)

Non seguo assiduamente il tennis, ma un match del genere non potevo perdermelo e ho fatto bene. Spettacolare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2017)

Federer   

Non ci sono parole per misurare la grandezza di questo Campione


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I match Federer-Nadal sono stati la fortuna del tennis dal punto di vista commerciale perché opponevano due "opposti" che animavano il pubblico (portandolo ad un becero tifo da stadio) ma i loro "duelli" sono sempre stati privi di contenuti tecnici considerevoli.
> 
> Si svolgono tutti col solito copione: Federer che prova ad attaccare e Nadal che gioca sei metri fuori dal campo aspettando l'errore dello svizzero, Federer che dopo i primi 2-3 rovesci steccati si innervosisce e non ne azzecca più mezzo steccando di tutto e affossandone metà in rete e nel frattempo lascia andare banali dritti lungolinea fuori di 40cm; sempre Federer inizia a girare a vuoto per il campo facendosi infilare coi passanti ogni volta che mette piede in campo. Il Must poi è la solita noiosa tiritera della diagonale sul rovescio di Federer che non controlla mai il dritto ucinato di Nadal a 50mila rotazioni al minuto e Nadal che invece sul suo rovescio tiene tutto quello che lo svizzero caccia di là col dritto...
> 
> Insomma, un film visto e rivisto scontato e noiosissimo salvo per chi guarda al tennis come al calcio..ma sono sport diversi e il bello è vedere i contenuti tecnici, che in queste sfide mancano sempre



Quanto amo i professori dello sport perché non servono parole e concetti ben esplicati per ripagarli con la loro stessa arma......basta lo sport!
Grazie Roger alla faccia della finale con zero contenuti e del film visto e rivisto!


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non posso garantire che stanotte a Nadal venga lo scagotto e domani in campo si trascini...
> 
> Io posso parlare solo per un match pari: se entrano in campo entrambi tra l'80 e il 100% vince Nadal senza nessuna difficoltà..
> 
> Ragà, parliamoci chiaro Roger ha 35 anni...già solo il fatto che sia arrivato in finale è inumano, figuriamoci battere un campione come Nadal che oltretutto non ha mai battuto nettamente nemmeno quando era al top



Lo sport è strano! Per fortuna i 1000 euro li ho tenuti in saccoccia!!


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2017)

Well, ricapitoliamo: Federer ha vinto un match al quinto contro la sua nemesi Nadal, sotto di un break nel quinto, sprecando 3 palle break di fila e andando sotto 15-40 mentre serviva per il match. Can't believe it.

Memorabile Roger, c'è modo e modo di vincere e questo è semplicemente epico.


----------



## SecondoRosso (29 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Gennaio 2017)

E' successo quello che nessun tifoso di Roger avrebbe potuto immaginare. Commovente


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2017)




----------



## MrPeppez (30 Gennaio 2017)

ROGER MIO! Grazie di esistere! Forse il titolo più bello, forse perchè uno slam mancava da oltre 5 anni, forse perchè ormai il ritiro è proprio lì, oltre l'angolo. 

Avrei barattato subito la vittoria di Roger con la sconfitta del Milan.

Che dire? Ha vinto una partita che gli altri anni avrebbe perso contro Nadal: avanti 1-0, poi 2-1 e poi al quinto, sotto di un break al quinto set, innumerevoli palle break non sfruttate, rimonti il break, fai il break, servi per il match e vai sotto 15-40 e poi rimonti e vinci il titolo degli Australian Open..mamma che gioa.

Con oggi secondo me il ritiro anche per lui è vicino, secondo me voleva assolutamente vincere uno slam e l'ha fatto! Ora potrà godersi quest'anno senza avere nessun tipo di pressioni in testa, testa con cui oggi ha vinto oltre che col cuore e la sua classe immensa. Altro appunto: rovescio in risposta contro Nadal che non ha quasi mai usato/funzionato contro Rafa che ha fatto anche lui una partita straordinaria.

Un saluto (polemico ma amichevole) a chi non credeva assolutamente in Federer qualche pagina indietro 

Grazie Roger, oggi mi sono commosso così come in semifinale dopo aver battuto Wawrinka al quinto set.

Con oggi metti il sigillo ad una carriera gloriosa col 18° titolo dello Slam, grazie di esistere campione eterno dentro e fuori dal campo. Il migliore di sempre.

RF!


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Semplicemente è successo quello che nessuno avrebbe mai immaginato, non tanto per la vittoria, che poteva arrivare anche se inattesa..ma per il modo: vittoria al 5° set, dopo aver sciupato due vantaggi e con un set finale che stava sfuggendo subito..

Federer ha camminato in mezzo a tutti i suoi incubi peggiori e ne è uscito vincitore, con un match da leggenda e una vittoria che lo ripaga di tutte le sconfitte e lo proietta definitivamente nel trono massimo del tennis di sempre.

Nessuno come lui..

Mi auguro faranno un film su questa vittoria come fecero con "Quando eravamo re"..è una vittoria di egual significiato


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Quanto amo i professori dello sport perché non servono parole e concetti ben esplicati per ripagarli con la loro stessa arma......basta lo sport!
> Grazie Roger alla faccia della finale con zero contenuti e del film visto e rivisto!



Non posso essere che contento che Roger mi abbia smentito, evidentemente 5 anni dall'ultima finale slam (e partita 3su5) tra i due ha cambiato un po' le carte in tavola..
Forse Nadal non è più quel Nadal, forse semplicemente Roger stavolta aveva davvero la mente sgombra e non quell'ossessione di dover vincere e dimostrare qualcosa che lo ha spesso fregato con Nadal..

In ogni caso, epico..uno dei più grandi sportivi di ogni tempo..le sue parole a fine match sanno di pace dei sensi


----------



## wfiesso (30 Gennaio 2017)

Non seguo il tennis, e neanche me ne intendo, ma i complimenti son d'obbligo


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2017)

La cosa più incredibile è che c'è ancora chi sostiene che non sia da considerarsi il più grande di sempre. Boh, io mi chiedo che sport guardino questi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Vi chiedo una cosa però: qualcuno sa cos'è successo a Djokovic?

Cioé questo è ormai da 6 mesi che non è più lui..dopo il RG 2016 non ha più mostrato i suoi livelli..sinceramente non mi aspettavo questo calo di rendimento, tanto più qui in australia dove ha vinto 6 volte..

Non capisco se aver completato il grande slam virtuale lo ha svuotato di energie mentali o cosa..è evidente che non riesce più a mantenere quell'intensità che ne faceva un giocatore di fatto invincibile.

considerando che il circuito oggi è più povero che mai queste prestazioni di un campione come Djoko una volta di più esaltano quanto riuscì a fare Federer tra il 2004 e il 2010 (23 semifinali slam di fila) e le 10 finali consecutive tra il 2005 e il 2007 (cioé per due anni e mezzo questo ha sempre raggiunto la finale in ogni torneo dello slam)...un alieno


----------



## SecondoRosso (30 Gennaio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vi chiedo una cosa però: qualcuno sa cos'è successo a Djokovic?
> 
> Cioé questo è ormai da 6 mesi che non è più lui..dopo il RG 2016 non ha più mostrato i suoi livelli..sinceramente non mi aspettavo questo calo di rendimento, tanto più qui in australia dove ha vinto 6 volte..
> 
> ...



Crisi di matrimonio...
La moglie ha scoperto un tradimento con un attrice e ha chiesto il divorzio.
Tra l'altro dopo tre anni ha chiuso anche con Becker il suo allenatore nonché ex stella del tennis che lo ha accusato di allenarsi poco nell'ultimo periodo.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Crisi di matrimonio...
> La moglie ha scoperto un tradimento con un attrice e ha chiesto il divorzio.
> Tra l'altro dopo tre anni ha chiuso anche con Becker il suo allenatore nonché ex stella del tennis che lo ha accusato di allenarsi poco nell'ultimo periodo.



già
e oltre a questo probabilmente dopo essere riuscito a vincere il RG ha mollato un po' di motivazioni... comunque a inizio stagione ha vinto a Doha in finale su Murray, quindi non credo abbia del tutto perso la bussola, penso che sia lui che Andy abbiano solo bisogno un attimo di resettare e ripartire.
sicuramente aver visto una finale come quella di ieri tra i due eterni Roger-Rafa sarà uno stimolo nuovo per il serbo e il britannico

comunque ben venga una stagione tennistica più combattuta e imprevedibile delle precedenti, adesso mi aspetto che Nadal vinca a Parigi e poi a Wimbledon potrebbe essere uno spettacolo senza favoriti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Gennaio 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> La cosa più incredibile è che c'è ancora chi sostiene che non sia da considerarsi il più grande di sempre. Boh, io mi chiedo che sport guardino questi...



Beh, lo dico da tifosissimo di lunga data di Roger: ci sono molti argomenti a favore di questa tesi, ma c'è una grossissima riserva, e quella riserva si chiama Rafa Nadal. Se vuoi aspirare ad essere il GOAT il bilancio con il principale rivale della tua epoca non può essere così sbilanciato a tuo sfavore. Non è un dato che si può ignorare. Sampras, ad esempio, negli HtH era in vantaggio rispetto a tutti i più grandi avversari della sua epoca. 
Io ad ogni modo, resto sempre favorevole alla tesi che non abbia senso eleggere il più grande di tutti i tempi in uno sport così soggetto ad evoluzione tecnologica come il tennis. Borg e McEnroe giocavano con racchette di legno, era un altro sport. A Laver mancano parecchi slam, a causa della distinzione tra professionisti e dilettanti. All'Australian open negli anni 70 i più forti neppure si presentavano perché era considerato un torneo minore. Troppe differenze tra un epoca ed un'altra, tracciare linee nette non ha senso, IMO.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Beh, lo dico da tifosissimo di lunga data di Roger: ci sono molti argomenti a favore di questa tesi, ma c'è una grossissima riserva, e quella riserva si chiama Rafa Nadal. Se vuoi aspirare ad essere il GOAT il bilancio con il principale rivale della tua epoca non può essere così sbilanciato a tuo sfavore. Non è un dato che si può ignorare. Sampras, ad esempio, negli HtH era in vantaggio rispetto a tutti i più grandi avversari della sua epoca.
> Io ad ogni modo, resto sempre favorevole alla tesi che non abbia senso eleggere il più grande di tutti i tempi in uno sport così soggetto ad evoluzione tecnologica come il tennis. Borg e McEnroe giocavano con racchette di legno, era un altro sport. A Laver mancano parecchi slam, a causa della distinzione tra professionisti e dilettanti. All'Australian open negli anni 70 i più forti neppure si presentavano perché era considerato un torneo minore. Troppe differenze tra un epoca ed un'altra, tracciare linee nette non ha senso, IMO.



La differenza è che Roger è l'unico secondo me ad aver cavalcato due epoche tennistiche vincendo in entrambe con continuità..ricordiamoci che all'inizio il giovane Roger con tanto di codino giocava con Sampras e Agassi (a fine carriera) un tennis molto diverso da quello odierno, con velocità nemmeno paragonabili, ma lui oltra ad aver dominato nel suo Prime ha continuato ad ottenere risultati incredibili fino al 2012 almeno..e da lì comuqneu non è del tutto sparito..a 35 anni poi riaffermarsi in uno slam contro Nadal..insomma dai..

Sugli HtH con Rafa è vero, però va detto che tutto lo sbilanciamento è dato dai confronti sulla terra..tra cemento e erba siamo 10 pari..poi logico che aver affrontato 15 volte il più forte terraiolo di sempre lui che nemmeno è un amante del clay..come fa a non essere così il bilancio?
Anche le finali slam..è vero che siamo 6-3 Nadal, ma anche qui 4 sconfitte sono finali del RG..le altre due sconfitte sono comunque avvenute a termine di match finiti al 5° set...

Io stesso ti dico, roger contro Nadal ha sofferto un gap psicologico sicuro e tecnico per via del gioco di Rafga assolutamente avverso allo svizzero..ma tra i due esiste un abisso di grandezza sia come tecnica che come longevità agonistica..


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Beh, lo dico da tifosissimo di lunga data di Roger: ci sono molti argomenti a favore di questa tesi, ma c'è una grossissima riserva, e quella riserva si chiama Rafa Nadal. Se vuoi aspirare ad essere il GOAT il bilancio con il principale rivale della tua epoca non può essere così sbilanciato a tuo sfavore. Non è un dato che si può ignorare. Sampras, ad esempio, negli HtH era in vantaggio rispetto a tutti i più grandi avversari della sua epoca.



C'è da dire però che,su 35 incontri,ben 15 si sono disputati sulla terra,superficie sulla quale Rafa è per distacco il più grande di sempre fin da quando aveva 18 anni. Infatti il bilancio dice 2-1 Roger sull'erba e 8-8 sul cemento.


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Beh, lo dico da tifosissimo di lunga data di Roger: ci sono molti argomenti a favore di questa tesi, ma c'è una grossissima riserva, e quella riserva si chiama Rafa Nadal. Se vuoi aspirare ad essere il GOAT il bilancio con il principale rivale della tua epoca non può essere così sbilanciato a tuo sfavore. Non è un dato che si può ignorare. Sampras, ad esempio, negli HtH era in vantaggio rispetto a tutti i più grandi avversari della sua epoca.
> Io ad ogni modo, resto sempre favorevole alla tesi che non abbia senso eleggere il più grande di tutti i tempi in uno sport così soggetto ad evoluzione tecnologica come il tennis. Borg e McEnroe giocavano con racchette di legno, era un altro sport. A Laver mancano parecchi slam, a causa della distinzione tra professionisti e dilettanti. All'Australian open negli anni 70 i più forti neppure si presentavano perché era considerato un torneo minore. Troppe differenze tra un epoca ed un'altra, tracciare linee nette non ha senso, IMO.



Argomenti assolutamente condivisibili, ma va detto che Roger, come ha già fatto notare qualcuno, è stato finora l'unico in grado di rimanere ai massimi livelli in due epoche tennistiche diverse. Ecco, forse giusto Rafa (che sulla terra è davvero il più forte di sempre) potrebbe far vacillare la tesi, ma parliamoci chiaro: ad oggi praticamente nessuno può vantare la carriera dello svizzero.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Roger Federer concede il bis contro Nadal a *Indian Wells*, eliminandolo agli ottavi, stavolta con un netto 6-2, 6-3
Prosegue la crisi di Djokovic e Murray


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2017)

Partita a senso unico


----------



## Gekyn (16 Marzo 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Partita a senso unico



La cura Ivan Ljubicic sta funzionando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2017)

Quando si ritirerà il tennis dovrà cambiare nome perché non sarà più lo stesso sport


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando si ritirerà il tennis dovrà cambiare nome perché non sarà più lo stesso sport



un po' come il Milan di Berlusconi senza Berlusconi


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un po' come il Milan di Berlusconi senza Berlusconi



Che infatti tornerà a chiamarsi Milan e basta se Dio vuole...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Marzo 2017)

Roger vince Indian Wells. 6-4 7-5 in finale a Wawrinka. 25esimo master. 90esimo titolo ATP in singolare.


----------



## Gekyn (20 Marzo 2017)

Roger Highlanders...non una bellissima finale, condita da qualche magia di federer


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Marzo 2017)

Roger mio quanto ti amo!!

Grazieeeee


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2017)

Eh ma ci sono ancora dubbi che non sia il GOAT...vuoi mettere Rod Laver quando si giocava prendendo un thé tra uno scambio e l'altro....


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Marzo 2017)

Buon torneo di Fognini al Masters 1000 di Miami. Raggiunge le semifinali eliminando Nishikori ai quarti.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Marzo 2017)

Grande partita Federer-Berdych ai quarti di Miami, risolta nel tiebreak del terzo set da Roger che annulla un match point e va a vincere 6-2, 3-6, 7-6. 

Semifinali interessanti con Fognini-Nadal e Federer-Kyrgios. Rafa e Roger i favoriti che potrebbero ritrovarsi di nuovo di fronte nella finale.


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande partita Federer-Berdych ai quarti di Miami, risolta nel tiebreak del terzo set da Roger che annulla un match point e va a vincere 6-2, 3-6, 7-6.
> 
> Semifinali interessanti con Fognini-Nadal e Federer-Kyrgios. Rafa e Roger i favoriti che potrebbero ritrovarsi di nuovo di fronte nella finale.



Vero grandi emozioni ieri! Roger annulla ben due match Point al tiebreak dopo aver buttato la parte finale del terzo set...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Grande partita Federer-Berdych ai quarti di Miami, risolta nel tiebreak del terzo set da Roger che annulla un match point e va a vincere 6-2, 3-6, 7-6.
> 
> Semifinali interessanti con Fognini-Nadal e Federer-Kyrgios. Rafa e Roger i favoriti che potrebbero ritrovarsi di nuovo di fronte nella finale.



è interessante questo ritorno ad alti livelli di Nadal..francamente pensavo fosse letteralmente finito..
Per il Rg credo sia il grande favorito visto che Nole pare sparito..

Fognini dovrebbe fare un miracolo per raggiungere la sua prima finale Master 1000..glielo auguro..

In caso di finale Roger-Rafa cedo un po' favorito lo spagnolo stavolta, credo Federer sia un po' stanco, qui a Miami l'ho visto meno brillante


----------



## MarcoUnico (31 Marzo 2017)

Il fatto che federer abbia così sofferto contro il ceco mi fa temere che in una eventuale finale con Rafa il fenomeno svizzero stavolta possa avere la peggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Aprile 2017)

Finale Miami: *Federer vs Nadal

*Semifinale show tra Federer e Kyrgios con 3 tie-break tiratissimi 76 67 76
Lo spagnolo spazza via Fognini in 2 set 61 75


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Aprile 2017)

che partita, mi sono svegliato distrutto con 4 ore di sonno appena, ma ne è valsa la pena


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Aprile 2017)

comunque il pubblico americano si conferma il più incivile


----------



## SecondoRosso (1 Aprile 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> che partita, mi sono svegliato distrutto con 4 ore di sonno appena, ma ne è valsa la pena



True story


----------



## Kaw (2 Aprile 2017)

*Roger Federer batta Nadal 6-3 6-4 nella finale del Master 1000 di Miami*


----------



## Gekyn (2 Aprile 2017)

Il miglior federer da quando è pro...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Aprile 2017)

Federer scatenato


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2017)

Grandissimo Roger. Immortale.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Aprile 2017)

Non ho più parole...

AO
IW
Miami

Roger mio!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2017)

Sono finiti gli aggettivi..già così potrebbe archiviare la stagione come trionfale..mettere in fila la tripletta AO-IW-KB è qualcosa di impressionante, alla sua età poi, no siamo di fronte alla leggenda..

Spero ora la stagione sulla terra la lasci scorrere senza forzare, è la peggiore sia perché la superficie non si adatta sia perché si torna in europa a giocare spesso col clima ancora non adeguato e si rischiano infortuni alla schiena..non so se ha programmato qualche Master 1000 (roma o madrid) per prendere confidenza con la superficie, ma penso potrebbe presentarsi anche solo al RG dove comunque sto Nadal rinato lo vedo favoritissimo per infilare la "decima" a Parigi (una roba assurda).

Roger invece a sto punto inutile dire che ha degli obbiettivi ben precisi:
Wimbledon
US Open
Finals
Poi credo possa anche dire la sua ad Halle e in uno dei master 1000 pre US OPEN..

Credo che se regge fisicamente e la situazione tra gli altri rimane questa almeno a Londra si presenterà da favorito..soprattutto perché lo vedo in salute "mentale" come mai prima..
Come se aver vinto l'AO gli avesse dato serenità e liberato la mente

In ogni caso ripeto, già così il suo 2017 è da incorniciare


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2017)

Federer veramente forte mentalmente domina Nadal piu' di quanto dica il punteggio,se regge fisicamente potra' togliersi altre soddisfazioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Aprile 2017)

*AGGIORNAMENTO:* Federer tornerà solo per il Roland Garros

Come auspicavo il buon Roger sa che la stagione sulla terra per lui presenta solo insidie e poche aspettative di gloria e giustamente ha deciso col suo staff di saltarla a pie pari (anche perché in programma aveva solo uno tra IW e KB, li ha giocati entrambi saggiamente visto lo stato di forma ma il fisico ha faticato)

Federer stesso ha annunciato che ha bisogno di riposo adesso per recuperare le forze e presentarsi bene a Parigi (dove in ogni caso credo vada giusto per la gloria ma senza alcuna aspettativa personale) ma soprattutto per preparare al meglio la stagione sull'erba che per lui è la più importante.

Go Roger!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2017)

*Rafael Nadal vince il Masters 1000 di Montecarlo per la X volta*


----------



## smallball (26 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Rafael Nadal vince il Masters 1000 di Montecarlo per la X volta*



in attesa del decimo Roland Garros


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Aprile 2017)

Sono curioso di vedere Federer al Roland Garros; arrivare ai quarti sarebbe già un grande risultato, considerando che sarebbero solo punti guadagnati vista l'assenza dello scorso anno. Ovviamente il favorito è Nadal ma non so perché ho il presentimento che alla fine non sarà lui a spuntarla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere Federer al Roland Garros; arrivare ai quarti sarebbe già un grande risultato, considerando che sarebbero solo punti guadagnati vista l'assenza dello scorso anno. Ovviamente il favorito è Nadal ma non so perché ho il presentimento che alla fine non sarà lui a spuntarla.



Mah, considerando il panorama attuale penso punti diritto alla SF..finché non trova un top 10 non vedo come possa avere problemi se sta bene..ok la terra lo penalizza, ma specialisti non ne vedo.

Rafa ha il 90% di possibilità di portare a casa il X RG (dico 90 per precauzione, ma davvero non ha rivali..)

Mostruoso (e penoso il movimento che in 15 anni non ha saputo partorire un reale antagonista di Rafa sul rosso)


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2017)

*Ufficiale: Federer salta il Roland Garros (e tutta la stagione sulla terra) per concentrarsi su erba e cemento.*


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Federer salta il Roland Garros (e tutta la stagione sulla terra) per concentrarsi su erba e cemento.*



Beh penso sia giusto cosi'
Speriamo di vederlo al TOP dei TOP a Wimbledon!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Maggio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Federer salta il Roland Garros (e tutta la stagione sulla terra) per concentrarsi su erba e cemento.*



Grandissima notizia, finalmente Roger sta imparando a gestirsi..giocare solo il RG con sto Nadal non ha senso..ormai Roger va in campo solo per la gloria, quindi meglio andare diretti sull'erba..
Speriamo solo sto lungo periodo di non gioco non lo arrugginisca rispetto alla meravigliosa prima parte dell'anno


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2017)

A Roma vittoria di spessore di Fognini che elimina il numero 1 Murray al secondo turno


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2017)

Zverev vince gli internazionali di Roma battendo Nole Djokovic in due set in finale
In tanti gia' lo pronosticano come futuro n.1 del mondo


----------



## Gekyn (22 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Zverev vince gli internazionali di Roma battendo Nole Djokovic in due set in finale
> In tanti gia' lo pronosticano come futuro n.1 del mondo



È veramente forte, soprattutto mentalmente mi ha impressionato..


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2017)

Stanimal Stan Wawrinka primo finalista a Parigi dopo aver sconfitto in 5 set il numero 1 al mondo Andy Murray


----------



## smallball (9 Giugno 2017)

secondo finalista Rafael Nadal che passeggia in 3 set contro l'austriaco Thiem... 6-3 6-4 6-0


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Giugno 2017)

Rivelazione Ostapenko nel torneo femminile. Batte la Halep e conquista uno storico slam per la Lettonia a soli 20 anni. 

Gli highlights nel video qua sotto. Mi ha impressionato con tanta forza e grinta.


----------



## smallball (11 Giugno 2017)

Nadal pressoche' ingiocabile sta dominando la finale contro Wawrinka


----------



## smallball (11 Giugno 2017)

6-2 6-3 6-1 Nadal letteralmente ingiocabile


----------



## medjai (11 Giugno 2017)

Grande Rafa!! Il miglior sportista spagnolo della storia.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Giugno 2017)

L'ha davvero asfaltato come da pronostico


----------



## smallball (10 Luglio 2017)

clamorosa eliminazione di Nadal negli ottavi di finale a Wimbledon,sconfitto dal Lussemburghese Muller dopo 5 set e quasi 5 ore.Ultimo set terminato 15-13


----------



## Smarx10 (12 Luglio 2017)

Clamoroso ai quarti! Eliminato Murray, Djokovic si ritira. Federer in tre set elimina Raonic. Dei top 4 al mondo ormai è rimasto solo lo svizzero. Semifinali: Federer-Berdych, Querrey-Cilic


----------



## smallball (12 Luglio 2017)

infortunio al gomito per il Serbo


----------



## Kaw (12 Luglio 2017)

Chance enorme per Roger...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Chance enorme per Roger...



Equazione troppo facile, nel tennis ogni match può nascondere delle insidie, Roger con Berdych ha un match molto duro, specie sull'erba e Cilic dall'altra parte sta facendo un signor torneo.

Se Roger dovesse farcela sarà perché sta giocando in modo divino..e lo spero davvero..

C'è un forte "rischio" che Roger torni entro l'anno al numero 1..e credo sarebbe una cosa oltre l'immaginabile..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2017)

Finale domani Federer vs Cilic


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2017)

Se Roger dovesse tornare al numero 1 del ranking sarebbe un'impresa titanica. Sul versante femminile non mi aspettavo la disfatta di Venus onestamente.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Luglio 2017)

Roger mioooooooooo!


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Luglio 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Roger mioooooooooo!



Semplicemente questo Uomo è una leggenda vivente; sportivamente parlando vale quanto Alì, Senna o Jordan..siamo nel gruppo dei più grandi di sempre senza possibilità di discussione in merito.

Quando smetterà, il tennis finirà come la Boxe di oggi perso nel dimenticatoio


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente questo Uomo è una leggenda vivente; sportivamente parlando vale quanto Alì, Senna o Jordan..siamo nel gruppo dei più grandi di sempre senza possibilità di discussione in merito.
> 
> Quando smetterà, il tennis finirà come la Boxe di oggi perso nel dimenticatoio



Concordo


----------



## PheelMD (18 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente questo Uomo è una leggenda vivente; sportivamente parlando vale quanto Alì, Senna o Jordan..siamo nel gruppo dei più grandi di sempre senza possibilità di discussione in merito.
> 
> Quando smetterà, il tennis finirà come la Boxe di oggi perso nel dimenticatoio



Questo, se mi consenti, non è assolutamente vero. 
Che sia una leggenda è evidente, ma il tennis è da sempre uno sport iconico e rimarrà tale in eterno. Ci sono tennisti che hanno fatto la storia del loro sport ma anche dello sport in senso trasversale.
Borg e McEnroe sono conosciuti in tutto il mondo e a loro è dovuta l'immensa diffusione del tennis dagli anni 70 in poi, erano sportivi assolutamente iconici. E sono convinto che entrambi siano conosciuti in ogni dove, anche a 30-40 anni di distanza. 
Lo stesso vale per Agassi e Sampras, o Rod Laver se vogliamo andare più indietro negli anni.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Luglio 2017)

Posso commentare soltanto ora, causa ferie estive 
Che dire? Immenso. Non sarà stata la finale più entusiasmante del mondo ma ciò che contava era portarla a casa per entrare ancor di più nella storia. Per chi parla di avversari non all'altezza, voglio ricordare prima di tutto che Cilic è pur sempre un campione Slam e di questi tempi riuscirci, nel bel mezzo del dominio dei Big Four, è un'impresa, tant'è che solo lui e Wawrinka ne sono stati in grado; in secondo luogo, se Murray e Djokovic non sono più in grado di esprimersi ai loro livelli abituali e Nadal sull'erba fatica troppo non è colpa di certo dell'elvetico.


----------



## medjai (18 Luglio 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Posso commentare soltanto ora, causa ferie estive
> Che dire? Immenso. Non sarà stata la finale più entusiasmante del mondo ma ciò che contava era portarla a casa per entrare ancor di più nella storia. Per chi parla di avversari non all'altezza, voglio ricordare prima di tutto che Cilic è pur sempre un campione Slam e di questi tempi riuscirci, nel bel mezzo del dominio dei Big Four, è un'impresa, tant'è che solo lui e Wawrinka ne sono stati in grado; in secondo luogo, se Murray e Djokovic non sono più in grado di esprimersi ai loro livelli abituali e Nadal sull'erba fatica troppo non è colpa di certo dell'elvetico.



Nadal ne ha avuto cattiva fortuna contro Muller. Di vincere quella partita che non l'ha fatto per miracolo, sicuramente la finale contro Federer la giocava, e non ho molto chiaro che l'elvetico la vincesse. Comunque nulla da dire. È il migliore della storia.

In Spagna diciamo: "Federer è il migliore della storia, ma Nadal è il migliore tra i due" per il h2h decisamente a favore dello spagnolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Questo, se mi consenti, non è assolutamente vero.
> Che sia una leggenda è evidente, ma il tennis è da sempre uno sport iconico e rimarrà tale in eterno. Ci sono tennisti che hanno fatto la storia del loro sport ma anche dello sport in senso trasversale.
> Borg e McEnroe sono conosciuti in tutto il mondo e a loro è dovuta l'immensa diffusione del tennis dagli anni 70 in poi, erano sportivi assolutamente iconici. E sono convinto che entrambi siano conosciuti in ogni dove, anche a 30-40 anni di distanza.
> Lo stesso vale per Agassi e Sampras, o Rod Laver se vogliamo andare più indietro negli anni.



Non ho pescato a caso l'esempio della Boxe infatti, mica ho detto "il golf dopo Tiger Woods sarà morto" ehn be? lo era già prima!

La Boxe è morta con la fine della carriera ad alti livelli di Tyson (a cui hanno imposto almeno 2/3 incontri improbabili con atleti che ormai lo devastavano come Lewis pur di vendere qualche evento in più)..l'ultimo grande match dei pesi massimi è stato nel 2003 tra l'inglese e Klitschko..poi lo sport è decaduto del tutto, lasciando spazio alle categorie minori, molto meno affascinanti..

Tutto è finito perché sono venuti a mancare proprio i personaggi come dicevi tu, quegli eredi in pectore che si profilano all'orizzonte quando un grande sta smettendo (nel tennis è sempre stato così, da borg-mcenroe-lendel-Beker-Agassi-Sampras-Federer)

Nel tennis del dopo Roger cosa avremo? i relitti fisici di Nadal, Djokovic e Murray? i giovani che non esistono? O dobbiamo immaginare il mondo trepidante di ammirare giocatori come Raonic??

Credimi, il circus sta messo male male male..e i più preoccupati sono gli organizzatori stessi che sanno bene cosa si sta per profilare...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Luglio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Nadal ne ha avuto cattiva fortuna contro Muller. Di vincere quella partita che non l'ha fatto per miracolo, sicuramente la finale contro Federer la giocava, e non ho molto chiaro che l'elvetico la vincesse. Comunque nulla da dire. È il migliore della storia.
> 
> In Spagna diciamo: "Federer è il migliore della storia, ma Nadal è il migliore tra i due" per il h2h decisamente a favore dello spagnolo.



Il migliore sulla terra, perché se guardiamo i bilanci sulle altre superfici sia erba che cemento vedono Federer davanti. La verità è che lo svizzero ha sempre raggiunto tutte le finali su tutte le superfici, incappando in un Nadal praticamente ingiocabile sui campi a lui più congeniali, mentre lo spagnolo nel periodo 2006-2011 prevalentemente arrivava in fondo a determinati tornei in cui puntualmente sconfiggeva Federer. 13-2 sulla terra, la differenza è tutta li, senza nulla togliere a Nadal che secondo è una leggenda, non un semplice campione.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Luglio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Nadal ne ha avuto cattiva fortuna contro Muller. Di vincere quella partita che non l'ha fatto per miracolo, sicuramente la finale contro Federer la giocava, e non ho molto chiaro che l'elvetico la vincesse. Comunque nulla da dire. È il migliore della storia.
> 
> In Spagna diciamo: "Federer è il migliore della storia, ma Nadal è il migliore tra i due" per il h2h decisamente a favore dello spagnolo.



Nadal sono 5 anni che fatica a Wimbledon, mica da ieri. Semplicemente non puoi pensare di fare strada sull'erba rispondendo da 3 metri fuori dal campo e con quella laboriosa preparazione del dritto. La sfortuna c'entra poco. Per me avrebbe faticato anche con CIlic


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Nadal sono 5 anni che fatica a Wimbledon, mica da ieri. Semplicemente non puoi pensare di fare strada sull'erba rispondendo da 3 metri fuori dal campo e con quella laboriosa preparazione del dritto. La sfortuna c'entra poco. Per me avrebbe faticato anche con CIlic



Nadal comunque ha vinto 2 volte Wimbledon giocando ben 4 finali in 5 anni..non so se le leggende sull'erba tagliata più alta per rallentare il gioco e "portarlo in finale" fossero vere..ma quando stava al top anche sel verde era ingiocabile..
Poi da 7 anni a Londra va a fare il turista..e sinceramente mi fa anche piacere..

Nadal è un grande sportivo, ma tennisticamente parlando sarebbe davvero imbarazzante immaginarlo come il recordman di slam o master 1000..no dai..


----------



## medjai (18 Luglio 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Il migliore sulla terra, perché se guardiamo i bilanci sulle altre superfici sia erba che cemento vedono Federer davanti. La verità è che lo svizzero ha sempre raggiunto tutte le finali su tutte le superfici, incappando in un Nadal praticamente ingiocabile sui campi a lui più congeniali, mentre lo spagnolo nel periodo 2006-2011 prevalentemente arrivava in fondo a determinati tornei in cui puntualmente sconfiggeva Federer. 13-2 sulla terra, la differenza è tutta li, senza nulla togliere a Nadal che secondo è una leggenda, non un semplice campione.



Ma ovvio. Il head to head fra entrambi è 14-23 per lo spagnolo. La differenza la fa la terra. Sull'erba vince Federer 2-1 e su pista dura 10-9. Ma si vede che la differenza è minima. La terra è dove Nadal distrugge a Federer con un 2-13. Ma per questo si dice che è il migliore tra entrambi, perche sono troppo stretti in tutte le superfici tranne terra dove Nadal non ha parangone. 

Detto questo, non credo che ci sia nessuno che dica che Nadal è meglio di Federer. Io sono fan di Nadal ma Federer ha un'altra categoria. Ma anche ne ha avuto fortuna, se Nadal fosse iniziato quando Federer e Federer quando Nadal, sicuramente ora lo spagnolo sarebbe irraggiungibile in GS, ne avrebbe più di 20. C'è stato un periodo dove Federer giocava da solo. Non c'era nessun giocatore al suo livello finche Nadal ha iniziato. Rodick e Ferrero per esempio sono stati numero 1. Impensabile che due giocatori come loro possano arrivare adesso a quel posto. 



Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Nadal sono 5 anni che fatica a Wimbledon, mica da ieri. Semplicemente non puoi pensare di fare strada sull'erba rispondendo da 3 metri fuori dal campo e con quella laboriosa preparazione del dritto. La sfortuna c'entra poco. Per me avrebbe faticato anche con CIlic



Wimbledon è stata sempre la superficie più difficile per lui. Ma arrivava ad un livello altissimo, sicuramente avrebbe vinto a Cilic, ma è vero che contro Federer ipermotivato in una finale di Wimbledon, sarebbe stato molto difficile. Ma bello allo stesso tempo. Ancora ricordo la finale di Wimbledon 2008. La migliore partita di tennis della storia.


----------



## PheelMD (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nadal comunque ha vinto 2 volte Wimbledon giocando ben 4 finali in 5 anni..non so se le leggende sull'erba tagliata più alta per rallentare il gioco e "portarlo in finale" fossero vere..ma quando stava al top anche sel verde era ingiocabile..
> Poi da 7 anni a Londra va a fare il turista..e sinceramente mi fa anche piacere..
> 
> Nadal è un grande sportivo, ma tennisticamente parlando sarebbe davvero imbarazzante immaginarlo come il recordman di slam o master 1000..no dai..



Questa credenza di Nadal poco valido tecnicamente credo sia una leggenda (mio pensiero condiviso anche da Federer). 
Quali sono i limiti tecnici di Nadal?
Dritto devastante, sia piatto che top-spin (colpo caratteristico). L'inside-out è tecnicamente meraviglioso e alla pari con quello di Federer. Rovescio lungolinea solidissimo e incrociato che è diventato decisivo da una decina di anni a questa parte. Gioco a rete impeccabile: è evidente giochi poco in avanzamento e le volèe che propone sono di chiusura, ma tecnicamente non è deficitario da nessun punto di vista ed oggettivamente superiore a quello di Djokovic o Murray. 
Prima di servizio chirurgica, pochi ace in proporzione ma tanti punti costruiti dal servizio: sia quando gioca ad uscire che quando gioca al corpo. Seconda precisa e smash a punto nel 100% dei casi (Djokovic, per esempio, non lo sa fare). 
Federer ha un ventaglio tecnico molto più ampio e una varietà di colpi irraggiungibile (solo McEnroe può essere vagamente paragonato) che comprende dropshot e una serie di tocchi impensabili per qualsiasi tennista (il rovescio incrociato in backspin che gioca è una delle cose più belle del mondo, ne ricordo un paio da metafisica dello sport), ma che Nadal sia limitato tecnicamente non posso condividerlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Questa credenza di Nadal poco valido tecnicamente credo sia una leggenda (mio pensiero condiviso anche da Federer).
> Quali sono i limiti tecnici di Nadal?
> Dritto devastante, sia piatto che top-spin (colpo caratteristico). L'inside-out è tecnicamente meraviglioso e alla pari con quello di Federer. Rovescio lungolinea solidissimo e incrociato che è diventato decisivo da una decina di anni a questa parte. Gioco a rete impeccabile: è evidente giochi poco in avanzamento e le volèe che propone sono di chiusura, ma tecnicamente non è deficitario da nessun punto di vista ed oggettivamente superiore a quello di Djokovic o Murray.
> Prima di servizio chirurgica, pochi ace in proporzione ma tanti punti costruiti dal servizio: sia quando gioca ad uscire che quando gioca al corpo. Seconda precisa e smash a punto nel 100% dei casi (Djokovic, per esempio, non lo sa fare).
> Federer ha un ventaglio tecnico molto più ampio e una varietà di colpi irraggiungibile (solo McEnroe può essere vagamente paragonato) che comprende dropshot e una serie di tocchi impensabili per qualsiasi tennista (il rovescio incrociato in backspin che gioca è una delle cose più belle del mondo, ne ricordo un paio da metafisica dello sport), ma che Nadal sia limitato tecnicamente non posso condividerlo.



Non parliamo di essere scarso tecnicamente immaginando Nadal che gioca indifferentemente con una clava o una racchetta eh..
Ma credo sia evidente a tutti che nel gioco di Nadal la componente fisica è sempre stata predominante, è quella che gli ha permesso di vincere quello che ha vinto..
I suoi colpi sono tutti colpi nella norma per un pro di quel livello lì, la differenza l'ha sempre fatta il colpire 90 volte su 100 la palla arrivando giusto e quindi potendo impostare il colpo, la differenza l'ha sempre fatta riuscire a recuperare anche quella palla ormai punto e costringere l'avversario a fare il punto 3/4 volte nello stesso scambio...non a caso quando era al top nella voce "vincenti" Nadal era sempre dietro al suo avversario che però aveva sempre un numero imbarazzante di "errori non forzati"

Ripeto che Nadal è un grande atleta e un tennista incredibile, il migliore di sempre sul rosso; ma non può essere il re degli slam davanti a uno come Federer..già che sia secondo grazie a 10 (DIECI) RG è un po' troppo..

Per esempio Djokovic, quando è stato al top ha mostrato un gioco di ben altro livello


----------



## PheelMD (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non parliamo di essere scarso tecnicamente immaginando Nadal che gioca indifferentemente con una clava o una racchetta eh..
> Ma credo sia evidente a tutti che nel gioco di Nadal la componente fisica è sempre stata predominante, è quella che gli ha permesso di vincere quello che ha vinto..
> *I suoi colpi sono tutti colpi nella norma per un pro di quel livello lì*, la differenza l'ha sempre fatta il colpire 90 volte su 100 la palla arrivando giusto e quindi potendo impostare il colpo, la differenza l'ha sempre fatta riuscire a recuperare anche quella palla ormai punto e costringere l'avversario a fare il punto 3/4 volte nello stesso scambio...non a caso quando era al top nella voce "vincenti" Nadal era sempre dietro al suo avversario che però aveva sempre un numero imbarazzante di "errori non forzati"
> 
> ...



Sono cose che si dicevano di Nadal quando aveva 20 anni. 12-13 slam dopo credo che siano sbagliate. 
Nessun pro con più di 5 scontri ha un h2h favorevole con Nadal, ad eccezione di Djokovic (sono 24-26 con Djokovic che ha vinto 8 delle ultime 9, dal 2015).


----------



## Snake (20 Luglio 2017)

la rotazione della palla di Nadal ha ben poco di normale


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Sono cose che si dicevano di Nadal quando aveva 20 anni. 12-13 slam dopo credo che siano sbagliate.
> Nessun pro con più di 5 scontri ha un h2h favorevole con Nadal, ad eccezione di Djokovic (sono 24-26 con Djokovic che ha vinto 8 delle ultime 9, dal 2015).



Facciamo finta di non aver visto che il tennis da 10 anni a sta parte è diventato uno sport sempre più fisico e questo ha avvantaggiato non poco questi gladiatori del circuito?
Io ripeto che la tecnica e "la mano" del tennista sono una cosa, il suo rendimento in campo un altro.
Ad esempio uno come Del Potro ha vinto uno slam, e ne avrebbe forse vinti altri 2 senza il problema al polso, e parliamo di uno che usa la racchetta come una padella..

Nadal è un grandissimo lavoratore, il suo tennis è un tennis del tutto costruito (a partire dal fatto di giocare mancino pur essendo destrorso)..
Vorrei far notare che il mio sottolineare la tecnica nella norma di Nadal sia un complimento allo spagnolo visto quello che ha raggiunto..

è come però se uno mi dicesse che Rino Gattuso, 2 volte campione d'europa e campione del Mondo da protagonista assoluto è più tecnico di Baggio che non ha mai vinto nulla..

I trofei vanno valutati: Nadal li ha portati a casa tutti con prove fisiche impressionanti, l'unico torneo dove ha stupito per il suo gioco un po' meno monotono e per un servizio molto più lavorato è stato lo US Open 2010 (dove se non mi ricordo male ha fatto tipo tutto il torneo a parte la finale senza mai perdere il servizio o quasi)

Poi dall'anno dopo non ha più raggiunto quei livelli, anche per i noti infortuni


----------



## PheelMD (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Facciamo finta di non aver visto che il tennis da 10 anni a sta parte è diventato uno sport sempre più fisico e questo ha avvantaggiato non poco questi gladiatori del circuito?
> Io ripeto che la tecnica e "la mano" del tennista sono una cosa, il suo rendimento in campo un altro.
> Ad esempio uno come Del Potro ha vinto uno slam, e ne avrebbe forse vinti altri 2 senza il problema al polso, e parliamo di uno che usa la racchetta come una padella..
> 
> ...



Guarda, secondo me, è una visione molto limitata del tennis.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Guarda, secondo me, è una visione molto limitata del tennis.



A me sembra evidente invece che quando Nadal è giù di condizione, i risultati parlino da soli, non vince un torneo MAI e difficilmente avanza di qualche turno.
Significa che se il fisico (che è il suo punto di forza) non lo regge non riesce con la tecnica a vincere anche contro giocatori più scarsi di lui.

Io non capisco davvero sta paura di ammettere che Nadal ha fatto dell'atletismo e della sua attitudine al rosso la fortuna della sua carriera..manco fosse un'offesa..

Ritengo Nadal uno dei migliori 10 tennisti di sempre


----------



## PheelMD (20 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me sembra evidente invece che quando Nadal è giù di condizione, i risultati parlino da soli, non vince un torneo MAI e difficilmente avanza di qualche turno.
> Significa che se il fisico (che è il suo punto di forza) non lo regge non riesce con la tecnica a vincere anche contro giocatori più scarsi di lui.
> 
> Io non capisco davvero sta paura di ammettere che Nadal ha fatto dell'atletismo e della sua attitudine al rosso la fortuna della sua carriera..manco fosse un'offesa..
> ...



Non sto contestando che il suo pregio migliore sia l'atletismo. Ma che tu dica che sia come Gattuso e, come hai detto, non riesce con la tecnica a vincere contro giocatori più scarsi di lui. Nadal ha vinto centinaia di partite nelle quali non si reggeva in piedi, con un solo colpo: dritto in top-spin. La palla rimbalza alta e l'avversario non riesce ad assorbire il colpo. Quella è tecnica, non c'entra con il fisico, è polso. Ci sono decine di giocatori di grandissimo livello che non sanno giocare con Nadal perchè colpiscono malissimo la pallina. Vale lo stesso per Federer, quanti giocatori ci perdono a Wimbledon perchè non sanno rispondere allo slice di rovescio? Praticamente tutti, tolti Nadal, Djokovic, ogni tanto Murray. 
E come ho detto nell'altro post, Nadal sa giocare tutti i colpi del tennis. Cosa che, per esempio, altri non sanno fare. 

Che offesa vuoi che sia, semplicemente non siamo d'accordo. Capita


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Luglio 2017)

Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=3559]PheelMD[/MENTION]


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Luglio 2017)

*Finisce qui la stagione tormentata di Novak Djokovic, che ha ufficialmente dichiarato che non scenderà più in campo per il resto del 2017. Il serbo, a causa del problema al gomito, sarà quindi costretto ad interrompere la striscia di 51 partecipazioni consecutive ad un torneo dello Slam.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Finisce qui la stagione tormentata di Novak Djokovic, che ha ufficialmente dichiarato che non scenderà più in campo per il resto del 2017. Il serbo, a causa del problema al gomito, sarà quindi costretto ad interrompere la striscia di 51 partecipazioni consecutive ad un torneo dello Slam.*


Dalla sconfitta con Querrey a Wimbledon uno sfacelo...


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2017)

*Rafael Nadal torna n.1 del mondo ATP dopo 3 anni *


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Fogna che da della trota e amante di volatili alla giudice di sedia

LOL


----------



## smallball (31 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Fogna che da della trota e amante di volatili alla giudice di sedia
> 
> LOL


dopo la nascita del figlio,e' da considerarsi un ex giocatore


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2017)

smallball ha scritto:


> dopo la nascita del figlio,e' da considerarsi un ex giocatore



Fognini è questo, non cambierà mai, la definizione di incostante.
Però quando è in giornata si è un piacere vederlo giocare, ha un tennis bellissimo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2017)

Nadal ha vinto gli US Open ancora prima di giocare semifinale e finale


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nadal ha vinto gli US Open ancora prima di giocare semifinale e finale



Ha ottime chance ma aspettiamo a darlo per certo, Del Potro sul cemento americano è un osso duro per tutti, ha battuto a volte Nadal anche ai tempi d'oro

Peccato che Re Roger si sia presentato qui menomato..ma l'anno per lui è stato davvero duro


----------



## smallball (9 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nadal ha vinto gli US Open ancora prima di giocare semifinale e finale


infatti,una pura formalita'


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2018)

*Roger Federer vince ancora gli Australian Open 
A 37 anni conquista il suo 20esimo SLAM
*


----------



## Gekyn (28 Gennaio 2018)

Non ci sono parole e soprattutto non ci sono avversari......


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2018)

Pazzesco Federer. Vincerà anche a 50 anni, probabilmente.


----------



## bmb (28 Gennaio 2018)




----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2018)

Impossibile sintetizzare in un commento la grandezza di questo sportivo, parlo di Federer ovviamente. Non mi piacciono i paragoni con altre epoche ne i fanboy di un tennista che cercano di innalzare il proprio idolo a discapito dei suoi antagonisti, ma penso che Federer sia uno dei pochi sportivi (così come lo è stato Schumacher ad esempio) che mette d'accordo tutti circa il fatto che meriti un posto nell'Olimpo dello sport in generale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Goat


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2018)

godiamocelo finche' continuera' a deliziarci...


----------



## davoreb (16 Febbraio 2018)

Roger n. 1 al mondo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Immenso Federer


----------



## bmb (17 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2018)

Avesse due anni di meno sono certo che il prossimo obbiettivo sarebbe vincere Wimbledon 10 volte.

AD ogni modo credo che se le cose restano così potrebbe puntare allo US Open per diventare il primo della storia ad aver vinto almeno 6 volte 3 prove dello slam


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2018)

L'Italia ritrova i quarti di un grande Slam
Marco Cecchinato si qualifica tra i migliori 8 del Roland Garros (troverà Djokovic)


----------



## Milanista (3 Giugno 2018)

Bravo Marco!


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Giugno 2018)

Che partita Cecchinato vs Djokovic!!


----------



## Raryof (5 Giugno 2018)

Grandissimo!!


----------



## sacchino (5 Giugno 2018)

Cecchinato in semifinale, grande.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Giugno 2018)

Ho sentito x Radio che erano 40 anni che non accadeva


----------



## shevchampions (5 Giugno 2018)

Mamma mia che partita ragazzi... Devo dire che il miglior Cecchinato oggi è stato superiore al miglior Novak. In alcuni momenti non era proprio giocabile. Giocatore più giovane a raggiungere le semifinali di Roland dal '99. Grande Marco!


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Giugno 2018)

Madonna che goduria!!!!Grande Cecchinato!!!


----------



## Milanista (5 Giugno 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che partita ragazzi... Devo dire che il miglior Cecchinato oggi è stato superiore al miglior Novak. In alcuni momenti non era proprio giocab*ile. Giocatore più giovane a raggiungere le semifinali di Roland dal '99*. Grande Marco!


Dubito, Nadal l'ha vinto a 18 anni (2005), Cecchinato ne ha 26. 
Comunque grandissimo Marco, era dal '78 che un italiano non faceva una semifinale di slam. Thiem è in grandissima forma, ma il Cecchinato visto oggi può metterlo in difficoltà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2018)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che partita ragazzi... Devo dire che il miglior Cecchinato oggi è stato superiore al miglior Novak. In alcuni momenti non era proprio giocabile. Giocatore più giovane a raggiungere le semifinali di Roland dal '99. Grande Marco!



La statistica è che cecchinato è il giocatore dal più basso ranking ad arrivare alle semifinali dal 1999, partita incredibile!!


----------



## shevchampions (5 Giugno 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La statistica è che cecchinato è il giocatore dal più basso ranking ad arrivare alle semifinali dal 1999, partita incredibile!!



Ah ecco, ce ne son talmente tante che ne devo avere fuse un paio, grazie della correzione


----------



## mandraghe (5 Giugno 2018)

Mi spiace per Nole ma stavolta non si poteva non tifare per Cecchinato.

Per chi non lo sapesse ovviamente il palermitano è milanista. 

E' stata una sfida leale tra due milanisti


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2018)

tie-break del quarto set veramente memorabile


----------



## impero rossonero (6 Giugno 2018)

Cecchinato ha detto di essere tifoso milanista ...il suo primo idolo e' stato kaka...auguriamoci di tornare vincenti come lui...


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2018)

un italiano torna in semifinale in uno Slam dopo 40 anni:infatti Corrado Barazzutti perse la semifinale di Roland Garros del 1978 contro Bjorn Borg per 6-0 6-1 6-0 con la storica frase rivolta allo svedese alla fine del match: "Grazie per avermelo fatto fare!"


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2018)

In ogni caso credo sia il RG più scontato della storia, Nadal ha l'11esimo titolo in tasca..

Non credevo possibile 2 anni fa dirlo, ma penso arriverà tranquillamente a 15 RG


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Giugno 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> tie-break del quarto set veramente memorabile



epico!


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2018)

Sto Cecchinato il solito tennista italiano...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Cecchinato il solito tennista italiano...



Eh vabbé, ha perso da uno dei migliori terraioli in circolazione e top ten..che si pretendeva?

Ha giocato i primi due set tiratissimi, poi sotto 2-0 come è normale è uscito dal match.

Torneo da incorniciare (ma niente eroismi, si tratta di un caso..non lo rivedremo più a sti livelli)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso credo sia il RG più scontato della storia, Nadal ha l'11esimo titolo in tasca..
> 
> Non credevo possibile 2 anni fa dirlo, ma penso arriverà tranquillamente a 15 RG


Dai, vuoi fargliene vincere altri quattro oltre a questo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, vuoi fargliene vincere altri quattro oltre a questo?



La terra ormai è una superficie abbandonata da tutti i tennisti..non me ne vogliate, Nadal è il più forte terraiolo di sempre eh..ma non vedo in giro l'ombra di un solo specialista dai tempi di Kuerten...non c'è proprio competizione...adesso sta in semifinale con Delpotro, uno che sul rosso si muove come un gigante sulle uova..

Nadal se regge fisicamente non ha avversari credibili sul rosso, nessuno


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Giugno 2018)

Peccato per Cecchi...ma è stato un grande torneo, era prevedibile che si fermasse oggi o al limite contro Nadal in finale (o del Potro): erano rimasti tutti specialisti della terra oltre che grandi campioni. Spero che non sia solo il classico caso della grande sorpresa da grande slam che poi torna nell'anonimato, anche perché contro Thiem ha lottato duramente due set prima di cedere, rischiando di vincere il secondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La terra ormai è una superficie abbandonata da tutti i tennisti..non me ne vogliate, Nadal è il più forte terraiolo di sempre eh..ma non vedo in giro l'ombra di un solo specialista dai tempi di Kuerten...non c'è proprio competizione...adesso sta in semifinale con Delpotro, uno che sul rosso si muove come un gigante sulle uova..
> 
> Nadal se regge fisicamente non ha avversari credibili sul rosso, nessuno


Sono d'accordo con te, ma quanto dovrebbe reggere Nadal? Se poi arriva in forma ai 35 anni, alzo le mani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma quanto dovrebbe reggere Nadal? Se poi arriva in forma ai 35 anni, alzo le mani.



Mah...dipende..di base è fisicamente fragile, ma sono due anni che mi pare rinato..lo vedo bene...

Nole invece......

Per la cronaca, Delpo ci sta anche provando ma Nadal è un cannibale..se va bene l'argentino porta a casa un set oggi, ma non sono sicuro

Come previsto, Delpo perfetto fino al servizio sotto 5-4 che come sempre Nadal tramuta nel break

Match già avviato ad un comodo 6-4 6-3 6-3


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah...dipende..di base è fisicamente fragile, ma sono due anni che mi pare rinato..lo vedo bene...
> 
> Nole invece......
> 
> ...



Comunque Nadal è davvero *mentalmente* l'atleta più forte che abbia mai visto:

nel primo set ha servito da cani, ha concesso 6 palle break e commesso un doppio fallo, Delpo per contro ha giocato bene, servito alla grande, messo l'85% di punti con la seconda e concesso solo due palle break

Morale della favola? 6-4 Nadal che ha difeso tutte le palle break concesse e portato a casa la sua..

pazzesco..un cannibale..


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2018)

batterà il record di Federer solo coi roland garros, è scontato, adesso scontato perchè anni fa si diceva che dopo i 30 sarebbe scoppiato, nella realtà domenica verosimilmente avrà già vinto gli stessi slam di Federer superati i 30 anni, la sta mettendo su per il culo a tutti quelli che pensavano che avrebbe avuto una longevità inferiore.


----------



## Gekyn (9 Giugno 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> batterà il record di Federer solo coi roland garros, è scontato, adesso scontato perchè anni fa si diceva che dopo i 30 sarebbe scoppiato, nella realtà domenica verosimilmente avrà già vinto gli stessi slam di Federer superati i 30 anni, la sta mettendo su per il culo a tutti quelli che pensavano che avrebbe avuto una longevità inferiore.



La medicina ha fatto progressi...
Comunque la terra è una superficie per pensionati da circoli tennistici....


----------



## medjai (10 Giugno 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La medicina ha fatto progressi...
> Comunque la terra è una superficie per pensionati da circoli tennistici....



La terra è il tennis. È dove si vedono i punti più belli. Più effetti, più diversità di colpi, etc.

Preferisci l'erba o cemento dove soltanto si gioca con il servizio e la volée? 

Tra l'altro se è una superficie per pensionati, Federer dovrebbe vincerla molto facile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Giugno 2018)

medjai ha scritto:


> La terra è il tennis. È dove si vedono i punti più belli. Più effetti, più diversità di colpi, etc.
> 
> Preferisci l'erba o cemento dove soltanto si gioca con il servizio e la volée?
> 
> Tra l'altro se è una superficie per pensionati, Federer dovrebbe vincerla molto facile.


Parzialmente d’accordo. Ormai le superfici si somigliano troppo.


----------



## medjai (10 Giugno 2018)

Grande Rafa!! 11 Roland Garros. Incredibile.


----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2018)

dopo il torneo di Stoccarda Federer torna al numero 1 del ranking mondiale


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2018)

smallball ha scritto:


> dopo il torneo di Stoccarda Federer torna al numero 1 del ranking mondiale



adesso deve difendere 2500 punti..praticamente impossibile e non è comunque detto bastino dato che Nadal ne difende pochissimi..

Péaradossalmente Roger potrebbe vincere il nono wimbledon (lo spero tantissimo) e ritrovarsi numero due


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Luglio 2018)

partitone a Wimbledon tra Nadal e Djokovic


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> partitone a Wimbledon tra Nadal e Djokovic


sospesa sul 2 set a 1 per Nole, si riprende domani


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sospesa sul 2 set a 1 per Nole, si riprende domani



Erano stremati alla fine. Domani Nadal deve vincere 2 set per rimontare, la vedo dura. Comunque grande partita davvero.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (14 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sospesa sul 2 set a 1 per Nole, si riprende domani



Menomale che si è preso il set con il servizio dopo aver salvato 3 palle set. Lo stavo dando per spacciato.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2018)

è stato un torneo abbastanza folle che ha visto uscire Federer uscire dopo essere stato avanti 2 set a 0 con K. Anderson senza aver mai perso un set prima... e lo stesso Anderson battere Isner oggi 26 - 24 al quinto... Nadal ha fatto gli straordinari con Del Potro, mentre Nole non è al suo apice da 2 anni... domani ci aspetta un altro folle finale di partita


----------



## smallball (14 Luglio 2018)

tie-break del 3 set memorabile


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2018)

sta per ricominciare il match a partire dal quarto set


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2018)

Grande partenza di Nadal


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2018)

Madonna che partita


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (14 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Madonna che partita



Fantastica. Quante emozioni!


----------



## mandraghe (14 Luglio 2018)

NOLEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## medjai (14 Luglio 2018)

Non ha avuto fortuna Nadal. 5 palle di break per poi servire per vincere e non ha vinto nessuna. La differenza è che Djokovic non ha perdonato. 

Grande partita comunque.


----------



## PheelMD (14 Luglio 2018)

medjai ha scritto:


> Non ha avuto fortuna Nadal. 5 palle di break per poi servire per vincere e non ha vinto nessuna. La differenza è che Djokovic non ha perdonato.
> 
> Grande partita comunque.



Concordo, sulle due palle break nel game precedente con un pizzico di fortuna e incisività in più l'avrebbe vinta


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2018)

Bentornato Nole!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2018)

E cosa ancor più incredibile Serena perde Wimbledon contro la Kerber O_O


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2018)

Sta iniziando Anderson vs Djokovic !


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2018)

*Novak Djokovic ha vinto il suo IV Wimbledon, tre anni dopo. 13° successo negli Slam per il serbo, battuto Anderson 6-2, 6-2, 7-6*


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Luglio 2018)

E' tornato!


----------



## mandraghe (15 Luglio 2018)

Oggi in Serbia festeggeranno 2 volte. Vittoria di Nole e sconfitta croata.


----------



## IlCigno (15 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Oggi in Serbia festeggeranno 2 volte. Vittoria di Nole e sconfitta croata.



Hai avuto ragione. 
Grande Nole!


----------



## mandraghe (15 Luglio 2018)

IlCigno ha scritto:


> Hai avuto ragione.
> Grande Nole!



Sei troppo generoso, quando ho scritto il post Nole aveva già vinto e i franzosi avevano due gol di vantaggio, quindi non ho doti divinatorie, purtroppo 

Però è vero, grande Nole, giocatore fantastico, persona ironica e grande milanista


----------



## Snake (15 Luglio 2018)

Nole ancora una volta salva (almeno per il momento) il record di Federer


----------



## Kaw (15 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Novak Djokovic ha vinto il suo IV Wimbledon, tre anni dopo. 13° successo negli Slam per il serbo, battuto Anderson 6-2, 6-2, 7-6*


Partita bruttarella, ma la vera finale si è giocata venerdi e sabato.
Questa era solo una "cosa formale" _[semi cit.]_


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2018)

Nel frattempo agli US Open


----------



## impero rossonero (4 Settembre 2018)

forza nole... e anche forza cilic... entrambi milanisti...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2018)

Agli US Open si ripete la finale del 2014
Sarà Del Potro vs Djokovic


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2018)

Sconfitta clamorosa di Serena in finale. 
Vince la giapponese Osaka 6-2 6-4!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Agli US Open si ripete la finale del 2014
> Sarà Del Potro vs Djokovic



Finale vinta in scioltezza da Djokovic in 3 set facili facili.

Per il Serbo è il 14° titolo dello Slam (eguagliato Pete Sampras) e adesso è il 3° in assoluto dietro solo a Federer (20) e Nadal (17)


----------



## Activia01 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Potrà questo Djokovic battere questo Nadal?


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2019)

oggi Djokovic lascia appena 4 game al francese Pouille e approda in finale contro Nadal


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Gennaio 2019)

forza nole...grandissimo tifoso milanista...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Salvo infortuni quest'anno prevedo 4 finali slam identiche


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2019)

possibile che quel dopato di nadal rovini il tennis da 15 anni? misteri dello sport. armstrong 2


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Salvo infortuni quest'anno prevedo 4 finali slam identiche



tolto Wimbledon dove magari puo' saltare fuori qualcun'altro,direi che hai ragione


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Sembrerebbe che Nole abbia distrutto Nadal
7mo Australian Open per Djokovic!


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2019)

quanto godo per quel dopato spagnolo insulso


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Nole ha distrutto Nadal sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Nole ha distrutto Nadal sotto tutti i punti di vista.



È entrato nel match con un'aggressività pazzesca senza dare mai il tempo di reagire a Nadal. Incredibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Complimenti a Nole, fortissimo, simpaticissimo e anche milanista!


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2019)

ieri e' stata un'autentica lezione di tennis,Nole stratosferico,giocando cosi' puo' battere il maiorchino anche a Parigi


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Febbraio 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> ieri e' stata un'autentica lezione di tennis,Nole stratosferico,giocando cosi' puo' battere il maiorchino anche a Parigi



Nah..la terra è un altro sport...li Nadal lo batti solo se è al 65% della condizioni..sennò è sempre ingiocabile


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2019)

Nadal a -1 da Federer nei tornei Slam
VINCE gli US Open in una finale lunghissima contro Medvedev.


----------



## sipno (9 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Nadal a -1 da Federer nei tornei Slam
> VINCE gli US Open in una finale lunghissima contro Medvedev.



E poi c'è ancora chi sostiene che Nadal si dopa...
Per me è un fenomeno, unico degno di rivaleggiare con Federer.

Senza loro due questo sport era in mano ai mediocri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2019)

questo dopato ha rovinato 15 anni di tennis. il loro armstrong


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> E poi c'è ancora chi sostiene che Nadal si dopa...
> Per me è un fenomeno, unico degno di rivaleggiare con Federer.
> 
> Senza loro due questo sport era in mano ai mediocri.



Be dai unico..direi che Nole dal 2011 in poi ha dimostrato di essere suol medesimo livello..
e credo possa davvero, alla fine della carriera, essere colui che ha vinto più slam..quest'anno è stato iellato con gli infortuni, altrimenti avrebbe senza dubbio vinto anche qui..vediamo come va l'anno prossimo e al master di fine anno..
Tieni presente che ad oggi Nole ha un saldo positivo nelle vittorie sia contro Federer che contro Nadal..

Mia ipotesi: credo Federer si fermerà a 20 ormai (salvo miracolo a wimbledon l'anno prossimo), Nadal ad occhio e croce dovrebbe avere ancora un paio di RG in tasca, e penso un altro paio di slam qua e là..quindi credo a fine carrierà ne avrà 23-24; Nole quindi dovrebbe vincere altri 8-9 titoli per stargli avanti..impresa difficilissima, ma credo non impossibile se riuscisse ad inanalleare un paio di stagioni senza infortuni..ad oggi il serbo se sta bene può vincere davvero 3/4 degli slam in modalità automatica..purtroppo per lui sono diversi anni che ha sempre degli acciacchi


----------



## sipno (9 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be dai unico..direi che Nole dal 2011 in poi ha dimostrato di essere suol medesimo livello..
> e credo possa davvero, alla fine della carriera, essere colui che ha vinto più slam..quest'anno è stato iellato con gli infortuni, altrimenti avrebbe senza dubbio vinto anche qui..vediamo come va l'anno prossimo e al master di fine anno..
> Tieni presente che ad oggi Nole ha un saldo positivo nelle vittorie sia contro Federer che contro Nadal..
> 
> Mia ipotesi: credo Federer si fermerà a 20 ormai (salvo miracolo a wimbledon l'anno prossimo), Nadal ad occhio e croce dovrebbe avere ancora un paio di RG in tasca, e penso un altro paio di slam qua e là..quindi credo a fine carrierà ne avrà 23-24; Nole quindi dovrebbe vincere altri 8-9 titoli per stargli avanti..impresa difficilissima, ma credo non impossibile se riuscisse ad inanalleare un paio di stagioni senza infortuni..ad oggi il serbo se sta bene può vincere davvero 3/4 degli slam in modalità automatica..purtroppo per lui sono diversi anni che ha sempre degli acciacchi



Il suo tennis per me è osceno, davvero non riesco a farmelo andare giù.

Nole ha vinto molto per carità ma quei 2 fenomeni non li ha mai incontrati al loro top.

Nadal purtroppo è sempre alle prese con problemi fisici e se vogliamo dirla tutta è lui quello che nella carriera è stato sfigato visto che gli toccava saltare sempre tornei importanti.

Nole è solo tanta corsa e se devo puntare il dito su chi davvero usa qualche aiutino lo farei su di lui, ma preferisco pensare che nessuno ne fa uso (in maniera pesante).

Di sicuro è la bestia nera di Nadal, come Nadal lo è stato per Federer, ma è assai distante da quei due... 

Diciamo che se si affrontassero oggi tutti a 26 anni Nole ne uscirebbe asfaltato, ma gli va dato atto di mantenersi in ottima forma... Chissà come però ihihih


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il suo tennis per me è osceno, davvero non riesco a farmelo andare giù.
> 
> Nole ha vinto molto per carità ma quei 2 fenomeni non li ha mai incontrati al loro top.
> 
> ...



Secondo me stai facendo un po' di confusione sulle età e cose simili..Djoko è maturato più tardi, non si può fare un confronto a pari età, ognuno ha il suo prime in età diverse..

Nole senza dubbio è più completo di Rafa, è innegabile e lo dimostra il suo livello su ogni superficie (motivo per cui è avanti nel H2H con tutti i big incontrati)..Anche tecnicamente il gioco di Nole è molto più completo di quello di Rafa, anche se meno appariscente, senza dubbio è superiore nel servizio e nel rovescio oltre che nel gioco di volo..

Stimo molto Rafa (un tempo lo detestavo, ma si matura..) ma è innegabile che su 19 slam ne ha vinti 11 sulla terra..è il re del rosso, sulle altre superfici Nole e Roger sono superiori

Gli infortuni di Nadal? figli del suo fisico esagerato..ma quando ha provato a calare la massa muscolare non ha più ottenuto i risultati top


----------



## sipno (9 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me stai facendo un po' di confusione sulle età e cose simili..Djoko è maturato più tardi, non si può fare un confronto a pari età, ognuno ha il suo prime in età diverse..
> 
> Nole senza dubbio è più completo di Rafa, è innegabile e lo dimostra il suo livello su ogni superficie (motivo per cui è avanti nel H2H con tutti i big incontrati)..Anche tecnicamente il gioco di Nole è molto più completo di quello di Rafa, anche se meno appariscente, senza dubbio è superiore nel servizio e nel rovescio oltre che nel gioco di volo..
> 
> ...



Mah, non sono d'accordo.
I colpi che ha Nadal Nole se li sogna proprio.
Ma poi scusa la terra che ha? Fa parte dei 3 terreni... 2 su 4 sono cemento ed uno è erba.

Sarà maturato tardi come dici tu, ma a mio avviso era impossibile per lui rivaleggiare con i 2 alieni quando erano più giovani.

Nole per me è un tennista molto forte ma nemmeno paragonabile a quei 2.


----------



## Milanlove (9 Settembre 2019)

Formidabile Nadal. 

Quando penso a lui e a federer, mi tornano anche alla mente gente come Jordan, Schumacher, Messi, Rossi... e la fortuna di aver visto e vissuto le loro carriere in "diretta".


----------



## Snake (9 Settembre 2019)

certo che se ne state sparando, su tutti i fronti...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mah, non sono d'accordo.
> I colpi che ha Nadal Nole se li sogna proprio.
> Ma poi scusa la terra che ha? Fa parte dei 3 terreni... 2 su 4 sono cemento ed uno è erba.
> 
> ...



Guarda che Nole è praticamente coetaneo di Nadal..dici che non è paragonabile agli altri due, eppure negli H2H sta avanti con entrambi..
Comunque sono opinioni, per me sono 3 giocatori incredibili, io rimarrò sempre convinto che il Re è l'unico che sta su un livello superiore proprio per la sua classe inarrivabile..

Sul discorso terra, è un concetto abbastanza ovvio, è una superficie che modifica radicalmente il modo di giocare, non a caso da sempre si parla di "terraioli" nel tennis..non è un demerito, intendo solo dire che Nadal non fosse stato così superiore sulla terra rispetto agli altri (in un'epoca dove la superficie è stata molto abbandonata rispetto al passato dove c'erano sempre almeno 4-5 giocatori terraioli in circuito) avrebbe probabilmente vinto meno di quanto ha fatto..

Ma ripeto, ormai siamo alle preferenze soggettive, non ha più senso parlare di GOAT con quei tre..sono 3 fenomeni incredibili


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il suo tennis per me è osceno, davvero non riesco a farmelo andare giù.
> 
> Nole ha vinto molto per carità ma quei 2 fenomeni non li ha mai incontrati al loro top.
> 
> ...



nole al 100% è ingiocabile. 
federer forse 15 anni fa lo avrebbe battuto, adesso non può.
nadal se ne è accorto a suo discapito, nonostanete la nitroglicerina nelle vene ha quasi sempre perso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gli infortuni di Nadal? figli del suo fisico esagerato..ma quando ha provato a calare la massa muscolare non ha più ottenuto i risultati top



chissà perchè la stagione sulla terra non la salta mai... lo sanno tutti che son cicli di scarico dai.
sempre a nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia... come quel fenomeno di armstrong che guarì dal tumore...


----------



## sipno (10 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> nole al 100% è ingiocabile.
> federer forse 15 anni fa lo avrebbe battuto, adesso non può.
> nadal se ne è accorto a suo discapito, nonostanete la nitroglicerina nelle vene ha quasi sempre perso.



Eppure chi ha la nitro nelle vene secondo me è il serbo... che al 100% le ha prese più di una volta.

Forse sono gli altri 2 che al 100% non lo sono più da qualche anno.... magari eh...


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Settembre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Eppure chi ha la nitro nelle vene secondo me è il serbo... che al 100% le ha prese più di una volta.
> 
> Forse sono gli altri 2 che al 100% non lo sono più da qualche anno.... magari eh...



probabilmente anche lui ha l'aggiunta, si. ma quando è in forma top non ha mai perso ne con nadal ne con federer.

mi piacerebbe vedere un federer di 10-15 anni fa contro un nole di 6-7 anni fa.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2020)

La Serbia di Djokovic trionfa nella neonata ATP Cup.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Ho visto la partita tra Djokovic e Nadal. Primo set in cui il serbo era una macchina imbattibile, nel secondo ha dovuto faticare, ma l'ha portata a casa. Inizia bene l'anno per Nole, speriamo di vederlo sempre a questi livelli. 
Purtroppo ho visto solo gli highlights della partita con Medvedev, deve essere stata davvero bella. Quest'anno ci sarà un osso duro in più oltre i soliti big 3


----------



## vannu994 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho visto la partita tra Djokovic e Nadal. Primo set in cui il serbo era una macchina imbattibile, nel secondo ha dovuto faticare, ma l'ha portata a casa. Inizia bene l'anno per Nole, speriamo di vederlo sempre a questi livelli.
> Purtroppo ho visto solo gli highlights della partita con Medvedev, deve essere stata davvero bella. Quest'anno ci sarà un osso duro in più oltre i soliti big 3


Fortissimo il Russo, brutto da vedere eh, ma veramente forte. Quest’anno per me si confermerà e farà grandi cose. Ed occhio anche a Tsitsipas.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Australian Open:
Nadal fuori ai quarti contro Thiem che incontrerà Zverev. Stanotte Djokovic vs Federer. In palio un posto in finale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Australian Open:
> Nadal fuori ai quarti contro Thiem che incontrerà Zverev. Stanotte Djokovic vs Federer. In palio un posto in finale.



Mamma mia nemmeno voglio sperarci in Roger..sarebbe troppo bello..

Anche se credo in finale perderebbe sia da Zverev che da Thiem (finalmente due giovani che mostrano un briciolo di costanza nel rendimento)

Nole potrebbe agevolmente mettersi in tasca l'8° AO e riprovare per l'ennesima volta il grande slam (anche se questo Nadal sulla terra non si batte..senza infortuni la stagione credo finirà con un 3-1 a livello slam tra Nole e Rafa...olimpiadi permettendo)


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Australian Open:
> Nadal fuori ai quarti contro Thiem che incontrerà Zverev. Stanotte Djokovic vs Federer. In palio un posto in finale.



godo. 
ma ormai il tennis mi ha davvero stancato...


----------



## Dany20 (29 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> godo.
> ma ormai il tennis mi ha davvero stancato...


Come mai?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Gennaio 2020)

spero nell' ultimo miracolo del grande Roger


----------



## Gekyn (29 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> spero nell' ultimo miracolo del grande Roger



3 su 5 sarà molto difficile.........


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> spero nell' ultimo miracolo del grande Roger



Se non ha portato a casa il match sul suo giardino 7 mesi fa con un paio di match point sciupati non vedo davvero come possa prevalere 3su5 sul cemento preferito di un Nole che va col pilota automatico..

Sia chiaro, pure io spero nel miracolo (basta che poi non perda in finale dai ragazzini come fece con Delpo a NY dieci anni fa) ma le probabilità sono 1 su 100 per me


----------



## Pit96 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Vado controcorrente, tifo Djokovic 
Anche se una vittoria di Federe sarebbe bellissima da vedere, lo ammetto. 
Ho visto un po' di Djokovic contro Raonic l'altro giorno e sembrava in palla, mentre Federer ha già rischiato di uscire due volte. Sarà dura per lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Come mai?



sono sempre stato un grande tifoso di roger.
fino a 2 anni fa lo seguivo con passione e tensione, tifando contro nadal che per me è come la juve. 
poi, dopo la vittoria di federer in australia, già dalla cerimonia di premiazione, qualcosa si è rotto.
federer ha iniziato un'opera leccaculistica nei confronti dello spagnolo incredibile.. e col passare del tempo sono diventati sempre più amichetti. 
io mi aspetto che uno come roger che ha a cuore lo sport e la correttezza (in teoria) sia contro certi personaggi. invece si è piegato pure lui ai soldi (secondo me è la moglie che lo imbecca) ed agli sponsor che vogliono il dualismo storico per estorcere sempre di più dai tifosi.
non ci sto che uno dei miei sportivi preferiti, forse il mio preferito, non combatta nel giusto.
non sarò mai tifoso della juve, non sarò mai tifoso di nadal, non sarò mai tifoso dei loro amichetti. 
come non sono mai stato tifoso di armstrong, che è l'alter ego di nadal (tutti sapevano e nessuno diceva).
ultimamente roger ha delle uscite in cui tratta i tennisti normali come pezzenti mentre lui e nadal stanno sul piedistallo. quasi quasi preferisco che vinca nole. anche lui mi ha deluso come negli anni mi ha deluso anche rossi e come mi sta deludendo paolo. 
i miei preferiti con pantani.


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2020)

Federer domani se riesce a giocare un set alla pari è già tanto, l'ho visto male tutto il torneo, sta in semifinale grazie ad un tabellone autostradale, poi felice di sbagliarmi ovviamente.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Primo set a Djokovic 7-6.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Secondo set a Djokovic 6-4.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Nole ha stravinto


----------



## Dany20 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Djokovic primo finalista degli Australian Open.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2020)

Grandissimo Djoko. Un fenomeno! 

C'è una statistica che riassume la grandezza del serbo.

Sono 7 anni che Federer non batte Djokovic ne a Wimbledon( il suo giardino) ne negli altri grandi slam.

C'è di meglio: Federer non riesce a vincere contro Djoko in una finale di un Grande Slam dal 2007 (finale dell' us open).

Grande Djoko! Grande milanista!


----------



## Gekyn (31 Gennaio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grandissimo Djoko. Un fenomeno!
> 
> C'è una statistica che riassume la grandezza del serbo.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto, ma non tieni conto che Nole è 6 anni più giovane.......


----------



## smallball (31 Gennaio 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto, ma non tieni conto che Nole è 6 anni più giovane.......



ha del miracoloso che,a quasi 40 anni Federer sia ancora cosi' competitivo,l'ultimo a raggiungere una semifinale slam a quell eta' e' stato Connors nel 1991 agli US Open,aveva 39 anni,perse in semifinale da Courier poi annientato in finale dal miglior Edberg di sempre


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> ha del miracoloso che,a quasi 40 anni Federer sia ancora cosi' competitivo,l'ultimo a raggiungere una semifinale slam a quell eta' e' stato Connors nel 1991 agli US Open,aveva 39 anni,perse in semifinale da Courier poi annientato in finale dal miglior Edberg di sempre



roger ha avuto una rinascita proprio nel momento in cui si è avvicinato molto a nadal.
a voler pensar male...


----------



## Dany20 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Thiem sfiderà Nole in finale.


----------



## Pit96 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Thiem avrà le sue belle opportunità. Ho visto solo gli highlights della semifinale con Zverev, ma mi sembra molto in palla. Se gioca in modo aggressivo può battere anche Djokovic. Servirà una delle migliori versioni (speriamo di vederla) del serbo per vincere.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> ha del miracoloso che,a quasi 40 anni Federer sia ancora cosi' competitivo,l'ultimo a raggiungere una semifinale slam a quell eta' e' stato Connors nel 1991 agli US Open,aveva 39 anni,perse in semifinale da Courier poi annientato in finale dal miglior Edberg di sempre



Ovviamente, sono d'accordo con te. Federer è un fenomeno assoluto. Dal punto di vista tecnico ed estetico è un giocatore assolutamente meraviglioso. Quindi per vincere contro un fenomeno del genere avendo anche( logicamente ) il pubblico contro devi avere una forza mentale unica ( vedere finale US Open 2015 o Wimbledon 2019)

Djokovic è un mostro perché riuscere a battere un maestro di tennis come Federer salvando ogni voltà 2 match point ( semifinali Us Open:2010 e 2011 poi Wimbledon 2019) è una roba titanica.


----------



## vannu994 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Chi sta guardando la finale? sono l'unico?


----------



## vannu994 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Djokovic vince l'Australian open per l'8 volta. Diciassettesimo Slam per il serbo. Match davvero bello.


----------



## Pitermilanista (2 Febbraio 2020)

56 Slams in tre, è come se per 14 anni consecutivi avessero vinto solo loro tre. Qualcosa di inimmaginabile, folle, in uno sport massacrante come il tennis.
Sono tutti e tre tra i top 10 sportivi di ogni tempo, senza discussione.


----------



## Baba (2 Febbraio 2020)

Djokovic è il numero 1 poche storie


----------



## Dany20 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Penso che mentalmente Djokovic sia il tennista più forte di sempre.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (2 Febbraio 2020)

IMMENSO! Djokovic vince l'Australian Open number 8 . Senza giocare molto bene è riuscito a ribaltare una situazione delicata. Mi dispiace per Thiem ma vincerà sicuramente tanti slam nel futuro. Ha un talento puro e una potenza pazzesca. Oggi è stato, purtroppo, tradito da uno dei suoi colpi preferiti cioé il rovescio lungo linea.

Grande Djoko ! Grande milanista!


----------



## Pitermilanista (2 Febbraio 2020)

Per inciso, io sono felice che la "new generation" continui a sommare zero titoli. Questa gente (Thiem, Zverev, Kyrgios, ecc.) non meriterebbe nemmeno di lavare i calzini non solo ai tre immensi, ma anche a Murray o Wawrinka. Parlo di personalità, non solo livello tecnico. Giusto Medvedev dà idea di appartenere a quel gruppo di elite, e infatti secondo me farà man bassa di titoli quando i tre declineranno.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Ho visto quasi tutta la partita, giusto la pausa per pranzare.
Dopo il 2-1 per Thiem, Djokovic sembrava non averne più. Probabilmente invece ha risparmiato le energie necessarie per il ribaltone. 
Non è più un Djokovic perfetto, ma è quanto basta per vincere ancora. Thiem forse anche lui non al meglio, ha sbagliato troppo nei momenti importanti, ma essere perfetti è impossibile. 
Ho comunque l'impressione che i big 3 non potranno resistere ancora a lungo, ma in un modo o nell'altro riescono sempre a vincere. 
Djokovic comunque ha una forza mentale incredibile. Anche nelle situazioni più disperate e senza speranze riesce a riemergere. Anche quando non è al 100%. Impressionante


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Penso che mentalmente Djokovic sia il tennista più forte di sempre.



No, mentalmente nessuno può competere con il Nadal visto fino al 2010, quel giocatore vinceva con chiunque nel tunnel..

Altro mentalmente disumano era Pistol Pete


----------



## Dany20 (7 Settembre 2020)

Intanto allo US Open squalificato Djokovic.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2020)

Quanto successo con Nole agli US Open è l'ennesimo shock di questo 2020 shock per definizione O_O


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2020)

Stavo guardando la partita. Ci sono rimasto malissimo. 
Tra l'altro il game prima aveva avuto tre set point potendo breakkare da 0-40 e Carreno Busta ha preso una linea di un mm, punto assegnato grazie a un challenge.
Incredibile come tutto si possa ribaltare per un niente. 
Era il super favorito, secondo me solo un super Medvedev avrebbe potuto fermarlo (in finale)


----------



## Gekyn (7 Settembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quanto successo con Nole agli US Open è l'ennesimo shock di questo 2020 shock per definizione O_O



Decisione giusta, anche se è stato un colpo involontario, è stato giusto squalificarlo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Speriamo in Berrettini. Adesso ha un cammino durissimo davanti: Rublev, Medvedev, Thiem e se arrivasse in finale forse Zverev.

Per me con Rublev parte 60-40 per lui, con Medvedev 30-70, con Thiem 45-55 e con Zverev 50-50.

Tutte dure, ma il vero scoglio é Medvedev nei quarti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Decisione giusta, anche se è stato un colpo involontario, è stato giusto squalificarlo.



Purtroppo é cosí.
Quando ero bambino al parco giocavo stupidamente lanciando dei sassi in aria, uno mi é scappato colpendo in testa una bambina che si é procurata un taglio in fronte. Non era mia volontá colpirla, ma ero stato stupido a fare una cosa che poteva essere pericolosa per gli altri. Dopo mi sono sentito mortificato e la punizione che ho ricevuto l’ho ritenuta giusta. Penso he anche Djokovic si senta cosí leggendo il suo post sui social.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo é cosí.
> Quando ero bambino al parco giocavo stupidamente lanciando dei sassi in aria, uno mi é scappato colpendo in testa una bambina che si é procurata un taglio in fronte. Non era mia volontá colpirla, ma ero stato stupido a fare una cosa che poteva essere pericolosa per gli altri. Dopo mi sono sentito mortificato e la punizione che ho ricevuto l’ho ritenuta giusta. Penso he anche Djokovic si senta cosí leggendo il suo post sui social.



Resta in ogni modo assurdo privare il tabellone e gli appassionati del miglior giocatore per una cosa simile..a memoria non ricordo giocatori squalificati per il lancio di racchette ad esempio, eppure anche lì potrebbe essere pericoloso..

Ci sta, il regolamento è questo..e forse non è nemmeno giusto fare eccezioni perché si tratta del nr 1 al mondo..certo che era uno slam davvero in tasca, buttato via così..

Peccato


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Resta in ogni modo assurdo privare il tabellone e gli appassionati del miglior giocatore per una cosa simile..a memoria non ricordo giocatori squalificati per il lancio di racchette ad esempio, eppure anche lì potrebbe essere pericoloso..
> 
> Ci sta, il regolamento è questo..e forse non è nemmeno giusto fare eccezioni perché si tratta del nr 1 al mondo..certo che era uno slam davvero in tasca, buttato via così..
> 
> Peccato



Sì, la regola è quella e per regolamento doveva essere squalificato purtroppo. 
A Shapovalov era successa una cosa simile, anche se lui aveva tirato un missile in faccia all'arbitro che vedeva benissimo davanti a lui 
Settimana scorsa invece Bedene aveva scagliato una pallina addosso a un cameramen, ma non era stato squalificato. 
È un peccato davvero, ora l'interesse per lo US Open maschile cala (da parte mia). 
Al tempo stesso è molto più incerto prevedere il vincitore. Come lo è sempre nel femminile. Vedremo se sarà la volta buona per la Williams (ma già contro la Sakkari secondo me sarà in difficoltà). La Osaka l'ho vista molto bene, ma non si sa mai. Basta un nulla e le fragilità possono sbucare dietro l'angolo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sì, la regola è quella e per regolamento doveva essere squalificato purtroppo.
> A Shapovalov era successa una cosa simile, anche se lui aveva tirato un missile in faccia all'arbitro che vedeva benissimo davanti a lui
> Settimana scorsa invece Bedene aveva scagliato una pallina addosso a un cameramen, ma non era stato squalificato.
> È un peccato davvero, ora l'interesse per lo US Open maschile cala (da parte mia).
> Al tempo stesso è molto più incerto prevedere il vincitore. Come lo è sempre nel femminile. Vedremo se sarà la volta buona per la Williams (ma già contro la Sakkari secondo me sarà in difficoltà). La Osaka l'ho vista molto bene, ma non si sa mai. Basta un nulla e le fragilità possono sbucare dietro l'angolo



Per me il tabellone maschile é molto interessante un mix tra i top emergenti intorno ai 23 anni (Zverev, Medvedev, Berrettini, il leggermente piú “anziano” Thiem, Coric, Rublev), insomma il post-big three. Piú la crema dei giovanissimi (tolto, purtroppo l’infortunato Sinner e Humbert): Shapovalov, Tiafoe, Auger-Aliassime, de Minaur.

Insomma il domani, che é ormai oggi del Tennis, bellissimo torneo.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me il tabellone maschile é molto interessante un mix tra i top emergenti intorno ai 23 anni (Zverev, Medvedev, Berrettini, il leggermente piú “anziano” Thiem, Coric, Rublev), insomma il post-big three. Piú la crema dei giovanissimi (tolto, purtroppo l’infortunato Sinner e Humbert): Shapovalov, Tiafoe, Auger-Aliassime, de Minaur.
> 
> Insomma il domani, che é ormai oggi del Tennis, bellissimo torneo.



Diciamo che è come se il campionato non avesse la Juve. O come il gp di Monza in cui Hamilton è stato penalizzato. 
È la più grande opportunità per tutti questi giocatori, vediamo chi avrà la capacità e i nervi per sfruttarla


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Decisione giusta, anche se è stato un colpo involontario, è stato giusto squalificarlo.



Quando dico shock non mi riferivo alla decisione quanto al fatto in sé. Che 2020 folle!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è come se il campionato non avesse la Juve. O come il gp di Monza in cui Hamilton è stato penalizzato.
> È la più grande opportunità per tutti questi giocatori, vediamo chi avrà la capacità e i nervi per sfruttarla



Beh! Si e no.
La Juve ci sará oggi e domani.

Federer 39, Nadal 34 Djokovic 33,Murray 33

Sono agli ultimi anni di competizione. Mi sorprenderebbe rovere uno di questi tra i primi 4 nel 2023.

Quindi forse ancora 21 e 22 qualcuno di questi ci sará, ma di fatto sta iniziando la nuova era che vedrá protagonisti questi.

Non é un “occasione unica”, é una delle prime battaglie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2020)

è stata una buffonata ed un'ingiustizia. inutile dire che è la regola.
la regola la applicano solo a chi gli pare, federer o nadal non sarebbero mai stati espulsi, come probabilmente chiunque altro. è una decisione politica.

questa non era una pallinata volontaria, intanto. anche wilander ha detto in studio che è stata una decisione esagerata (per non dire ridicola). ad uno può scappare di tirare una palla un po' più forte del dovuto nel nervosismo. la sfortuna è stata aver preso una che sembrava che avesse preso un destro da tyson.

poi che regola assurda....se la pallina fosse andata 20 cm più a destra nulla? come se mi metto a sparare sulla folla e per fortuna non prendo nessuno non mi mandano in galera...


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh! Si e no.
> La Juve ci sará oggi e domani.
> 
> Federer 39, Nadal 34 Djokovic 33,Murray 33
> ...



Sì, ovvio. Mi riferivo solo al presente. In futuro avranno tante altre opportunità dato che Federer, Nadal e Djokovic non sono eterni e tra qualche anno ci saluteranno.
Fino ad oggi però non hanno mai avuto una chance così. Davanti trovavano sempre dei "mostri" a sbarrare la strada


----------



## Snake (7 Settembre 2020)

il solito citrullo, stavolta gli è andata male, a parigi qualche anno fa quasi spaccava la testa di un giudice per una racchettata ma quello fece in tempo a schivarla. se non sai tenere i nervi saldi sono ***.. tuoi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh! Si e no.
> La Juve ci sará oggi e domani.
> 
> Federer 39, Nadal 34 Djokovic 33,Murray 33
> ...



Nole se vuole nel 2023 sarà ancora nr 1 al mondo...a 35 anni con queste nuove leve che valgono un calzino bucato dei Big 3?
Dai su..se non ci sarà è perché lui molla..
Federer a 38 anni era ancora in finale di slam...lo ricordo


----------



## Tsitsipas (7 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è stata una buffonata ed un'ingiustizia. inutile dire che è la regola.
> la regola la applicano solo a chi gli pare, federer o nadal non sarebbero mai stati espulsi, come probabilmente chiunque altro. è una decisione politica.
> 
> questa non era una pallinata volontaria, intanto. anche wilander ha detto in studio che è stata una decisione esagerata (per non dire ridicola). ad uno può scappare di tirare una palla un po' più forte del dovuto nel nervosismo. la sfortuna è stata aver preso una che sembrava che avesse preso un destro da tyson.
> ...



No. È come se guidi dopo che hai bevuto 10 gin tonic. Se non investi nessuno torni a casa e domani riparte la solita vita. Al contrario passi i guai.

Per quanto riguarda il torneo adesso è veramente bellissimo. Teoricamente medvedev ha la grande chance. Mi intriga molto la speranza di veder vincere Auger Aliassime ancora a secco di tornei na per puro caso


----------



## Pit96 (7 Settembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> No. È come se guidi dopo che hai bevuto 10 gin tonic. Se non investi nessuno torni a casa e domani riparte la solita vita. Al contrario passi i guai.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il torneo adesso è veramente bellissimo. Teoricamente medvedev ha la grande chance. Mi intriga molto la speranza di veder vincere Auger Aliassime ancora a secco di tornei na per puro caso



Magari Felix Auger Aliassime, magari.
Sinceramente però non lo vedo ancora pronto. Medvedev è di un'altra categoria sulla carta, ma anche Thiem è molto avanti anche solo come esperienza
Poi sul campo può accadere di tutto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nole se vuole nel 2023 sarà ancora nr 1 al mondo...a 35 anni con queste nuove leve che valgono un calzino bucato dei Big 3?
> Dai su..se non ci sarà è perché lui molla..
> Federer a 38 anni era ancora in finale di slam...lo ricordo



Medvedev giá adesso é n.2 sostanziale, vicinissimo a Nole


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Medvedev giá adesso é n.2 sostanziale, vicinissimo a Nole



Si ma è lontano anni luce dai big 3...


----------



## Tsitsipas (7 Settembre 2020)

Il problema di Medvedev è che alterna momenti in cui è ingiocabile a blackout improvvisi. Idem tsitsi, zverev o Rublev. A sti ragazzi manca la costanza. E fin quando non saranno costanti non potranno avvicinarsi ai 3 alieni.

Ottimo De Minaur intanto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Il problema di Medvedev è che alterna momenti in cui è ingiocabile a blackout improvvisi. Idem tsitsi, zverev o Rublev. A sti ragazzi manca la costanza. E fin quando non saranno costanti non potranno avvicinarsi ai 3 alieni.
> 
> Ottimo De Minaur intanto



Intanto stasera Thiem impressionante, un Thiem cosí quasi ingiocabile anche per un Djokovic


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Intanto Berrettini si aggiudica il primo set dominando Rublev al di là del punteggio.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Settembre 2020)

Purtroppo Berrettini è uscito.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Settembre 2020)

La Osaka ha vinto la finale degli US Open! 
Battuta in tre set la Azarenka

Manca solo la finale maschile Zverev-Thiem
Vedo l'austriaco molto favorito


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> La Osaka ha vinto la finale degli US Open!
> Battuta in tre set la Azarenka
> 
> Manca solo la finale maschile Zverev-Thiem
> Vedo l'austriaco molto favorito


Speriamo in Thiem, se lo meriterebbe. Zverev, pur vantando alcuni master e un ATP final è ancora molto incostante.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Settembre 2020)

Vittoria di Thiem. Primo Slam in carriera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Vittoria di Thiem. Primo Slam in carriera.



Contento, tra i due meglio lui..resta però l'onta di un torneo palesemente rubato a Djokovic


----------



## kipstar (14 Settembre 2020)

Mancano i big three e vince il primo dei non big three.....tutto nella norma mi pare....


----------



## vannu994 (14 Settembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Mancano i big three e vince il primo dei non big three.....tutto nella norma mi pare....



Beh non so se hai visto il match. Non era per niente scontato, Zverev ha fatto i primi due set da fenomeno, complice un Thiem bloccatissimo per paura di perdere la quarta finale slam. Zverev però ha grossi limiti mentali, il match è cambiato quando sul 5-1 del secondo set si è fatto recuperare 3 game per poi chiudere sul 6-4. Li Thiem ha capito di poter vincere, Zverev come al solito si è fatto venire il "braccino" e l'ha persa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2020)

thiem ricorda clamorosamente nadal e secondo me ci gioca anche sopra.

seguo poco ultimamente, ma ho visto il lancio della monetina e li ho capito che se zverev non vinceva in 3 non vinceva più anche perchè ricordo che thiem è uno dei pochi che non crolla con nadal sulla distanza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Settembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Beh non so se hai visto il match. Non era per niente scontato, Zverev ha fatto i primi due set da fenomeno, complice un Thiem bloccatissimo per paura di perdere la quarta finale slam. Zverev però ha grossi limiti mentali, il match è cambiato quando sul 5-1 del secondo set si è fatto recuperare 3 game per poi chiudere sul 6-4. Li Thiem ha capito di poter vincere, Zverev come al solito si è fatto venire il "braccino" e l'ha persa.



Io ho visto solo fino all'inizio del terzo, ma io li avrei puntato su Thiem, come dici tu la partita sembrava aver girato.

Più che un calo di Zverev direi che all'inzio era proprio Thiem ad essere fuori fase, forse anche perchè Zverev lo faceva giocare poco con il suo fenomenale rovescio.

Poi, leggendo al cronaca, il quinto set è stata una gara a ciapanò vinta da Zverev (nel senso che è riuscito a non ciapare).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> thiem ricorda clamorosamente nadal e secondo me ci gioca anche sopra.
> 
> seguo poco ultimamente, ma ho visto il lancio della monetina e li ho capito che se zverev non vinceva in 3 non vinceva più anche perchè ricordo che thiem è uno dei pochi che non crolla con nadal sulla distanza.



E' veramente una "bestia".

Chissà cosa gli ha passato nella boccetta bianca il suo allenatore a metà del secondo set?


----------



## kipstar (14 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto solo fino all'inizio del terzo, ma io li avrei puntato su Thiem, come dici tu la partita sembrava aver girato.
> 
> Più che un calo di Zverev direi che all'inzio era proprio Thiem ad essere fuori fase, forse anche perchè Zverev lo faceva giocare poco con il suo fenomenale rovescio.
> 
> Poi, leggendo al cronaca, il quinto set è stata una gara a ciapanò vinta da Zverev (nel senso che è riuscito a non ciapare).



ho visto anche i primi due set....e avrei comunque scommesso su thiem....si vedeva chiaramente che l'austriaco era lontano anni luce dai suoi standard e che invece il tedesco non era nella condizione di poter competere ad un eventuale ritorno dell'austriaco come infatti è avvenuto.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Contento, tra i due meglio lui..resta però l'onta di un torneo palesemente rubato a Djokovic


Concordo, squalifica esagerata.


----------



## Pit96 (14 Settembre 2020)

Anch'io non ho visto tutto il match, solo fino a circa metà del terzo set. 
Avevo capito che Thiem ce l'avrebbe potuta fare anche se sotto 2-0. 
Inizialmente se la stava facendo sotto, sbagliava un sacco. Poi è bastato un servizio rubato a Zverev e anchr il tedesco ha perso tutte le sue certezze. 
Era palpabile la paura di perdere dei due. Thiem all'inizio non teneva dentro una palla, Zverev iniziava coi soliti doppi falli. 
Dagli highlights ho visto anche che nel quinto set Zverev ha avuto la possibilità di servire per il match. Anche lì la paura avrà giocato il suo ruolo.
Questo è il motivo per cui questi giocatori sono sempre stati mangiati dai big 3. Hanno paura di vincere, sono tesi, nei momenti che contano cadono. 
Sono convinto che Djokovic avrebbe vinto senza grandissimi problemi se non fosse stato per la squalifica.


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2020)

tralasciando le finali a senso unico chiuse in 3 set tipo alcune vinte da Nadal o Federer è la finale slam più brutta che ricordi, il tie break è stata una roba comica con Zverev che serve prime da WTA per timore di fare doppio fallo (che poi farà comunque ahah) contro uno morto. con questa gente i due androidi vinceranno slam fino ai 40 comodi comodi.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Settembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto solo fino all'inizio del terzo, ma io li avrei puntato su Thiem, come dici tu la partita sembrava aver girato.
> 
> Più che un calo di Zverev direi che all'inzio era proprio Thiem ad essere fuori fase, forse anche perchè Zverev lo faceva giocare poco con il suo fenomenale rovescio.
> 
> Poi, leggendo al cronaca, il quinto set è stata una gara a ciapanò vinta da Zverev (nel senso che è riuscito a non ciapare).



HO puntato 30 euro su Thiem nel terzo set quando finalmente la quota si era alzata. Zverev è un cagòn, ha sempre avuti sti limiti mentali e temo che non vincerà mai uno slam. si è squagliato avanti di due set e un break e ha servito pure per il match. ma la cosa più assurda è stata non aver vinto quando stava 2-0 nel tie-break con thiem che zoppicava. ricordiamoci che due settimane fa il tedesco era avanti nel set finale 5-4 e servizio con un murray menomato ed è riuscito a perdere 3 game di fila.

zverev ha grandi fiammate, potenzialità enorme ma cervello fragile. Thiem ha meritato perché ha avuto un tabellone durissimo.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Settembre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> tralasciando le finali a senso unico chiuse in 3 set tipo alcune vinte da Nadal o Federer è la finale slam più brutta che ricordi, il tie break è stata una roba comica con Zverev che serve prime da WTA per timore di fare doppio fallo (che poi farà comunque ahah) contro uno morto. con questa gente i due androidi vinceranno slam fino ai 40 comodi comodi.



peggio fu Gaudio-Coria finale del Roland Garros nel 2004 mi pare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> tralasciando le finali a senso unico chiuse in 3 set tipo alcune vinte da Nadal o Federer è la finale slam più brutta che ricordi, il tie break è stata una roba comica con Zverev che serve prime da WTA per timore di fare doppio fallo (che poi farà comunque ahah) contro uno morto. con questa gente i due androidi vinceranno slam fino ai 40 comodi comodi.



Per Nadal il problema sarà tenersi in piedi fisicamente, dato i numerosi acciacchi, ma credo possa arrivare si, a 15 RG..


----------



## vannu994 (14 Settembre 2020)

Comunque bello vedere tanti appassionati di Tennis in un forum di calcio. Comunque tralasciando il fatto che se Nole non fosse stato squalificato avrebbe portato a casa lo Slam, sono certo che se Thiem avesse trovato Djokovic in finale avrebbe giocato i primi due con maggior tranquillità. Psicologicamente era preoccupato dal fatto che alla 4 finale di Slam, finalmente con un avversario battibile sulla carta non poteva in nessun modo perdere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per Nadal il problema sarà tenersi in piedi fisicamente, dato i numerosi acciacchi, ma credo possa arrivare si, a 15 RG..



acciacchi che ha puntualmente nella parte di stagione che non gli interessa............

mai stato acciaccato in primavera... pensa a volte la fortuna è...


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> acciacchi che ha puntualmente nella parte di stagione che non gli interessa............
> 
> mai stato acciaccato in primavera... pensa a volte la fortuna è...



Non è del tutto vero, ha saltato anche dei wimbledon e un paio di RG si è presentato in condizioni scadenti..poi è chiaro ceh ormai lui, a 34 anni, cerca di preservarsi per la parte di stagione che gli interessa di più..

Nole invece, salvo non venga sabotato dal sistema, se ha voglia può arrivare anche a 22-24 slam..non vedo avversari in grado di fermarlo con costanza nelle prossime 3 stagioni, almeno altri 6 su 12 li vincerà


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è del tutto vero, ha saltato anche dei wimbledon e un paio di RG si è presentato in condizioni scadenti..poi è chiaro ceh ormai lui, a 34 anni, cerca di preservarsi per la parte di stagione che gli interessa di più..
> 
> Nole invece, salvo non venga sabotato dal sistema, se ha voglia può arrivare anche a 22-24 slam..non vedo avversari in grado di fermarlo con costanza nelle prossime 3 stagioni, almeno altri 6 su 12 li vincerà



be 3 volte su 30 possibilità ci sta che fosse davvero rotto... 
djoko non è ben voluto dal sistema perchè pettina i 2 "amanti"...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be 3 volte su 30 possibilità ci sta che fosse davvero rotto...
> djoko non è ben voluto dal sistema perchè pettina i 2 "amanti"...



Credo pure io sia quello il motivo..il sistema e il pubblico si è diviso per anni sul duello Nadal-Roger e la disputa infinita su chi sia il migliore..poi arriva Djokovic che li bastona entrambi ripetutamente, diventa a tratti letteralmente ingiocabile su ogni superficie e rompe il giocattolo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo pure io sia quello il motivo..il sistema e il pubblico si è diviso per anni sul duello Nadal-Roger e la disputa infinita su chi sia il migliore..poi arriva Djokovic che li bastona entrambi ripetutamente, diventa a tratti letteralmente ingiocabile su ogni superficie e rompe il giocattolo..



anche perchè... i 2 "rivali" sono stati rivali per anni.
federer e nadal hanno sempre detto di essere "amici" ma da 2-3 anni a questa parte sono veramente marito e moglie mentre prima assolutamente no.
federer è sempre stato un signore mentre ultimamente sembra palesemente schierato contro novak e pro nadal e nadal uguale. 
non tralascio il fatto che federer proprio da 2-3 anni sta vivendo una 2a giovinezza con exploit fisico annesso e ha cambiato anche un po' il modo di giocare. da com'era prima dove chiudeva uno scambio in 6 colpi max ora a volte va alla ricerca dello sfinire l'avversario manco fosse nadal, e la tenuta è diventata addiruttura un suo punto forte.

insomma, io da superfan di federer fino ad un paio di anni fa, mi sono un po' raffreddato vedendo il suo cambiamento. 
so che tutto gira intorno ai soldi e che a mirka piacciono davvero molto. per me federer-nadal hanno un accordo per primeggiare sul 3o incomodo almeno mediaticamente, e roger non vorrei che avesse seguito qualche consiglio spagnolo e avesse preso qualche aggiunta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche perchè... i 2 "rivali" sono stati rivali per anni.
> federer e nadal hanno sempre detto di essere "amici" ma da 2-3 anni a questa parte sono veramente marito e moglie mentre prima assolutamente no.
> federer è sempre stato un signore mentre ultimamente sembra palesemente schierato contro novak e pro nadal e nadal uguale.
> non tralascio il fatto che federer proprio da 2-3 anni sta vivendo una 2a giovinezza con exploit fisico annesso e ha cambiato anche un po' il modo di giocare. da com'era prima dove chiudeva uno scambio in 6 colpi max ora a volte va alla ricerca dello sfinire l'avversario manco fosse nadal, e la tenuta è diventata addiruttura un suo punto forte.
> ...



Non voglio scendere su questi scenari, mi limito a dire che è palese che lo sport vive di duelli..Nadal-Federer era come Senna-Prost o Magic-Bird etc...in questo scenario l'avvento del super Djokovic visto dal 2011 in poi ha rotto uno schema che piaceva al pubblico, che ormai si era diviso tra i due..

teniamo presente che il pubblico spesso ama i personaggi più dello sport stesso..Federer e soprattutto Nadal hanno avvicinato al tennis gente che prima manco sapeva come erano le regole..veri e propri tifosi di calcio trasformati improvvisamente in appassionati della racchetta..questi fan boy non sono oggettivi, e quindi detestano Nole che invece mai ha fatto nulla per farsi odiare ne dentro al circus ne fuori (dove si è distinto decine di volte per episodi gentili e sempre sorridente e allegro)..
Io il tennis lo seguo dai tempi di Sampras e Agassi (pure li la gente si divideva ma diciamo che il livello mediatico era minore) e pur amando Roger alla follia, per stile di gioco e classe, non posso non ammettere che Nole è il tennista perfetto, privo di reali punti deboli..all'inzio soffriva mentalmente i due, come era logico essendo arrivato dopo, ma quando ha trovato la sicurezza nel suo tennis ha alzato il livello drasticamente, e da lì infatti lo ha frenato solo la condizione fisica in alcuni momenti..altrimenti avrebbe fatto man bassa temo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio scendere su questi scenari, mi limito a dire che è palese che lo sport vive di duelli..Nadal-Federer era come Senna-Prost o Magic-Bird etc...in questo scenario l'avvento del super Djokovic visto dal 2011 in poi ha rotto uno schema che piaceva al pubblico, che ormai si era diviso tra i due..
> 
> teniamo presente che il pubblico spesso ama i personaggi più dello sport stesso..Federer e soprattutto Nadal hanno avvicinato al tennis gente che prima manco sapeva come erano le regole..veri e propri tifosi di calcio trasformati improvvisamente in appassionati della racchetta..questi fan boy non sono oggettivi, e quindi detestano Nole che invece mai ha fatto nulla per farsi odiare ne dentro al circus ne fuori (dove si è distinto decine di volte per episodi gentili e sempre sorridente e allegro)..
> Io il tennis lo seguo dai tempi di Sampras e Agassi (pure li la gente si divideva ma diciamo che il livello mediatico era minore) e pur amando Roger alla follia, per stile di gioco e classe, non posso non ammettere che Nole è il tennista perfetto, privo di reali punti deboli..all'inzio soffriva mentalmente i due, come era logico essendo arrivato dopo, ma quando ha trovato la sicurezza nel suo tennis ha alzato il livello drasticamente, e da lì infatti lo ha frenato solo la condizione fisica in alcuni momenti..altrimenti avrebbe fatto man bassa temo..



sarebbe stato bello vederlo contro roger all'apice, che sono 10 anni che non lo raggiunge o forse più...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe stato bello vederlo contro roger all'apice, che sono 10 anni che non lo raggiunge o forse più...



credo che contro il Roger del 2004-2006 nessuno avrebbe potuto nulla sul veloce..anche se Nole è talmente solido..sarebbe stato davvero qualcosa di epico


----------



## kipstar (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> credo che contro il Roger del 2004-2006 nessuno avrebbe potuto nulla sul veloce..anche se Nole è talmente solido..sarebbe stato davvero qualcosa di epico



credo che ci sarebbero state delle battaglie epiche ... ma credo che alla fin fine le avrebbe vinte roger......ancora oggi sul veloce/velocissimo.....gli tiene testa.....anche se le statistiche degli scontri da una certa data in poi parlano abbastanza chiaro


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> credo che ci sarebbero state delle battaglie epiche ... ma credo che alla fin fine le avrebbe vinte roger......ancora oggi sul veloce/velocissimo.....gli tiene testa.....anche se le statistiche degli scontri da una certa data in poi parlano abbastanza chiaro



Si è vero, da una certa data in poi Roger ha fatto sempre più fatica a mettere i vincenti, e il servizio non è più quello dei bei tempi (probabilmente la spinta con la schiena è calata)..si salva con la sua immensa classe che eprò anche a Wimbledon 2019 non è bastata contro un Nole appena sufficiente

Il divario di purtroppo si è sempre fatto sentire, Raga e Nole hanno 4 e 5 anni in meno, non sono pochi soprattutto perché già fisicamente gli sarebbero superiori..

Credo davvero che una rivalità Nole Top- Roger Top sarebbe stata anche più interessante di quella con Nadal


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo davvero che una rivalità Nole Top- Roger Top sarebbe stata anche più interessante di quella con Nadal



per forza, anche perchè quella con Nadal è una non rivalità


----------



## Dany20 (21 Settembre 2020)

Djokovic vince il master di Roma battendo Shwarzman 7-5 6-3. Quinto master di Roma. Adesso è il giocatore con più master in carriera (36). Stacca Nadal a quota a 35.


----------



## sipno (21 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Djokovic vince il master di Roma battendo Shwarzman 7-5 6-3. Quinto master di Roma. Adesso è il giocatore con più master in carriera (36). Stacca Nadal a quota a 35.



Facile la vita per lui ora che non c'è più nessuno


----------



## mandraghe (21 Settembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Djokovic vince il master di Roma battendo Shwarzman 7-5 6-3. Quinto master di Roma. Adesso è il giocatore con più master in carriera (36). Stacca Nadal a quota a 35.




Il Nadal visto l'altro giorno contro Schwarzmann è molto indietro. Manca poco al torneo parigino, è molto difficile che si presenti in forma come accadeva gli anni scorsi. Se però dovesse trovare la condizione cammin facendo non è escluso che possa arrivare in fondo. Dipenderà anche dal tipo di avversari che troverà, specie nei primi turni.

Djoko è sempre il solito. Una macchina da tennis. Senza punti deboli e cali improvvisi.

Speriamo che Parigi consacri definitivamente qualche nostro giovane e che Berrettini riesca a centrare almeno i quarti, su una superficie che non gli è amica. Su Fognini ho poche speranze, deve ancora recuperare dallo stop.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Settembre 2020)

Sono contento per Nole. 
Condizione tutt'altro che perfetta durante questo torneo, ha sbagliato tanto, è stato fortunato a incontrare giocatori non di prima fascia fino alla finale, ma quel che ha fatto è bastato per vincere. Quando era stato in difficoltà ha alzato il livello del gioco. O col servizio, o con i suoi colpi. 

A Parigi vedo Nadal con la vittoria in tasca o quasi. È vero che ha perso con Schwartzman sulla terra a Roma, ma l'argentino aveva fatto una partita strepitosa e comunque al RG vedremo un Nadal più in palla, ne sono convinto.
Djokovic invece non lo vedo benissimo, o smette di fare tanti errori forzati (non fa lui) o non ce la farà.
Da tenere d'occhio Thiem che sulla terra (ma non solo eh ) è tra i migliori


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2020)

*Alle 21:15 Sinner vs Nadal*


----------



## Pit96 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alle 19:10 Sinner vd Nadal*



L'hanno posticipata. Stanno ancora giocando Thiem e Schwartzman. Poi devono giocare anche la Trevisan contro la Swiateck.
Prima delle 20:15 non iniziano


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alle 19:10 Sinner vd Nadal*



Penso che sarà più tardi. Thiem e Schwartzman stanno ancora al 3° set dopo averne vinti uno ciascuno, credo che questa partita durerà ancora molto.


Su Sinner pensavo che si esagerasse invece sembra davvero buono. Fare i quarti a Parigi a 19 anni è roba da Nadal e Djokovic cioè da grandissimi. Considerando anche che la terra non è propriamente la sua superficie favorita.

Vedremo come se la caverà con Rafa. Dovesse batterlo assisteremmo alla nascita di una nuova superstar. Ma anche se dovesse perdere, anche malamente, cambierebbe poco. Tutto suggerisce che il ragazzo si farà.


----------



## admin (6 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alle 21:15 Sinner vs Nadal*



Aggiornato


----------



## Tsitsipas (6 Ottobre 2020)

21.15 impossibile ragazzi. intanto vediamo se Thiem vince il quarto set


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> 21.15 impossibile ragazzi. intanto vediamo se Thiem vince il quarto set



Dovrebbero giocare anche dopo la Trevisan. Penso che lo rinvieranno a domani.


Edit: Schwartzman - Thiem vanno al quinto set. Ciao core.


----------



## Tsitsipas (6 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero giocare anche dopo la Trevisan. Penso che lo rinvieranno a domani.
> 
> 
> Edit: Schwartzman - Thiem vanno al quinto set. Ciao core.



tra l'altro questo è l'unico slam in cui l'ultimo set va a oltranza fino all'infinito. e dopo questi due anche le donne potrebbero giocare una partita tiratissima. 

folle la scelta di far giocare 5 partite sullo stesso campo. una roba che non si vede manco nell'ultimo futures del Burundi.


----------



## kipstar (6 Ottobre 2020)

o rinviano le donne o sinner .....qua mi pare che thiem e schwartzman continueranno per un bel po'....perchè si equivalgono......


----------



## Pit96 (6 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Penso che sarà più tardi. Thiem e Schwartzman stanno ancora al 3° set dopo averne vinti uno ciascuno, credo che questa partita durerà ancora molto.
> 
> 
> Su Sinner pensavo che si esagerasse invece sembra davvero buono. Fare i quarti a Parigi a 19 anni è roba da Nadal e Djokovic cioè da grandissimi. Considerando anche che la terra non è propriamente la sua superficie favorita.
> ...



Non vincerà mai contro Nadal. Ma il suo momento arriverà. 
Nadal al Roland Garros è imbattibile, ha perso solo due partite in tutta la sua carriera qui. Solo un Djokovic al 120% potrebbe batterlo. 
Comunque Sinner potrà diventare un grandissimo nel futuro. Lo vedo meglio dei vari Tsitsipas, Zverev, ecc. Deve però continuare a crescere


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> tra l'altro questo è l'unico slam in cui l'ultimo set va a oltranza fino all'infinito. e dopo questi due anche le donne potrebbero giocare una partita tiratissima.
> 
> folle la scelta di far giocare 5 partite sullo stesso campo. una roba che non si vede manco nell'ultimo futures del Burundi.




Vero, dimenticavo che non c’è tie break. E ne hanno pure già fatto tre...questi la finiscono a mezzanotte


----------



## Tsitsipas (6 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vero, dimenticavo che non c’è tie break. E ne hanno pure già fatto tre...questi la finiscono a mezzanotte



daje che è finita


----------



## mandraghe (6 Ottobre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> daje che è finita



Finita nel modo meno scontato. Questo argentino ha una durezza mentale incredibile, avesse un fisico più prestante sulla terra sarebbe ingiocabile. Zverev e Tsitsipas dovrebbero informarsi sul mental coach dell’argentino. Kyrgios no, per lui non basterebbe uno psichiatra


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Ottobre 2020)

Nonostante il suo metro 68 Schwartzman gioca ad altissimi livelli. Un fenomeno! che mano tien!
Non so come fa a compensare il suo deficit di altezza. Sono sbalordito dalla sua performance. E migliorato tanto questi ultimi due anni. Già a Roma aveva fatto un partitone contro Nadal. Chapeau piccolo grande argentino.


----------



## unbreakable (6 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Nonostante il suo metro 68 Schwartzman gioca ad altissimi livelli. Un fenomeno! che mano tien!
> Non so come fa a compensare il suo deficit di altezza. Sono sbalordito dalla sua performance. E migliorato tanto questi ultimi due anni. Già a Roma aveva fatto un partitone contro Nadal. Chapeau piccolo grande argentino.



La compagna 

Comunque thiem era già andato al quinto con gaston..quindi la stanchezza avrà influito..


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Ottobre 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> La compagna
> 
> Comunque thiem era già andato al quinto con gaston..quindi la stanchezza avrà influito..



Verissimo egregio Unbreakable . Anche il tempo umido ha livellato i livelli, il lift diabolico di Thiem fa molto piu male a maggio su terreno di gioco secco. Ma, comunque il piccolo gigante è stato fantastico da tutti i punti di vista. Un cuore grande come una casa.

*La compagna *. Da uomo serio e avendo tanto rispetto per un fratello di fede come te sono coraggiosamente andato a fare una verifica. Anche qui sono d'accordo con te, fa parte degli elementi che ti danno una motivazione sovraumana


----------



## Pit96 (7 Ottobre 2020)

Finita ormai per Sinner. 
0-2 contro un Nadal non perfetto, ma anche grazie a Sinner che ha giocato in modo straordinario per quello che ho visto. Ha messo in seria difficoltà Nadal. Al Roland Garros. Due set molto tirati. Purtroppo contro Nadal (anche se mi è sembrato sottotono rispetto ad altre volte) è così. Puoi giocare benissimo, ma sulla terra è più forte, ci puoi fare poco. 

Peccato che Schwartzman abbia dovuto giocare 5 ore. A Roma era riuscito a battere il maiorchino, mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo in forma contro questo Nadal. Sarebbe potuto uscire qualcosa di avvincente. Ma temo che a lungo andare sarà costretto a subire


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2020)

*Alle 15 finale Nadal - Djokovic. Diretta su Eurosport.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2020)

vediamo se Djokovic ce la fa contro il Re del Roland Garros. Primi scambi già di altissima qualità


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2020)

dopo più di 15 anni ancora sto dopato fatto passare per eroe.
vergogna tennis. armstrong almeno è durato la metà.....


----------



## Pit96 (11 Ottobre 2020)

6-0 primo set.
Gara già indirizzata. Sulla terra, al RG, non c'è storia


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2020)

Ma Sinner che gli ha tenuto testa per 2 set (e ha avuto la possibilità di prendergli un set) a 19 anni quanto cavolo potrà diventare forte..?


----------



## Snake (11 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma Sinner che gli ha tenuto testa per 2 set (e ha avuto la possibilità di prendergli un set) a 19 anni quanto cavolo potrà diventare forte..?



lo diventerà di sicuro ma non pensare che quel Nadal fosse lo stesso che stai vedendo ora


----------



## Dany20 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> 6-0 primo set.
> Gara già indirizzata. Sulla terra, al RG, non c'è storia


Su questo non c'è dubbio, ma Nole è irriconoscibile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Ottobre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> lo diventerà di sicuro ma non pensare che quel Nadal fosse lo stesso che stai vedendo ora



bhè anche Djokovic ci mette del suo, irriconoscibile


----------



## Raryof (11 Ottobre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> lo diventerà di sicuro ma non pensare che quel Nadal fosse lo stesso che stai vedendo ora



Uno ha 19 anni l'altro 34, il livello di gioco di Nadal tra un annetto o due sarà molto diverso e prima o poi dovrà cedere il passo pure lui.
Certi sportivi sembrano immortali ed infallibili ma nella maggior parte dei casi al netto di un livello di gioco simile ciò che fa la differenza è l'esperienza che Sinner chiaramente ancora non ha.
Questo Djokovic le avrebbe prese pure da Sinner oggi.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio, ma Nole è irriconoscibile.



Sì. Vero. Nadal 100%, Djokovic al 50/60%
Ma è anche merito di Nadal, non sbaglia nulla e Nole deve forzare di più, sbagliando pure quello che di solito non sbaglia.
Deluso comunque da Djokovic oggi. Si vede che è proprio rassegnato


----------



## Snake (11 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Uno ha 19 anni l'altro 34, il livello di gioco di Nadal tra un annetto o due sarà molto diverso e prima o poi dovrà cedere il passo pure lui.
> Certi sportivi sembrano immortali ed infallibili ma nella maggior parte dei casi al netto di un livello di gioco simile ciò che fa la differenza è l'esperienza che Sinner chiaramente ancora non ha.
> Questo Djokovic le avrebbe prese pure da Sinner oggi.



non ci contare troppo, magari su altre superfici, a Parigi Nadal ha troppo margine, se giocavano col sole Sinner lo vedevo male, questo è un rolando particolare con freddo, pioggia e indoor e lo sta dominando comunque. se federer a 38 arriva in semifinale a Parigi figurati quello che può fare Nadal.


----------



## smallball (11 Ottobre 2020)

Vince Nadal 6 - 0 6 - 2 7-5 partita senza storia


----------



## sipno (11 Ottobre 2020)

Splendido Nadal che distrugge ed umilia Djokovic.

Sulla terra devono giocare in 2 per batterlo se è al top.

20 Slam come federer.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Splendido Nadal che distrugge ed umilia Djokovic.
> 
> Sulla terra devono giocare in 2 per batterlo se è al top.
> 
> 20 Slam come federer.



djokovic lo ha battuto varie volte.
tutto dipende se lo trovi in picco doping o no.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2020)

Dispiace per Sinner che questo Nole lo avrebbe battuto.


----------



## sipno (11 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> djokovic lo ha battuto varie volte.
> tutto dipende se lo trovi in picco doping o no.



Tu sei uno dei peggio antisportivi qui dentro.
Se solo ne capissi un briciolo di tennis eviteresti questi commenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tu sei uno dei peggio antisportivi qui dentro.
> Se solo ne capissi un briciolo di tennis eviteresti questi commenti.



ti stimo anche io. spero che di tennis tu ne capisca un po' più che di calcio. continua a credere alle favole e salutami marc.


----------



## sipno (11 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti stimo anche io. spero che di tennis tu ne capisca un po' più che di calcio. continua a credere alle favole e salutami marc.



Anche se io non ne capissi una fava ci saresti sempre tu a capirne meno.
Mi basta questo.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Ottobre 2020)

Massimo rispetto per i 13 titoli di Nadal. Tuttavia è bene ricordare che lo slam parigino è lo slam dei tennisti muratori, quelli che i maestri Tommasi e Clerici definiscono “arrotini”. 

Insomma per vincere lo slam francese avere classe non è il principale requisito. Infatti nell’albo d’oro parigino ci sono l’ecuadoriano Gomes, Muster, Chang, Moya, Costa, Ferrero o Gaudio. Tennisti non certo talentuosi. Non è appunto un caso che nell’albo d’oro parigino manchino i nomi di Sampras, McEnroe e Connors e che Federer e Nole lo abbiano vinto solo una volta, anche se questi ultimi due son stati ovviamente limitati da Nadal.


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Massimo rispetto per i 13 titoli di Nadal. Tuttavia è bene ricordare che lo slam parigino è lo slam dei tennisti muratori, quelli che i maestri Tommasi e Clerici definiscono “arrotini”.
> 
> Insomma per vincere lo slam francese avere classe non è il principale requisito. Infatti nell’albo d’oro parigino ci sono l’ecuadoriano Gomes, Muster, Chang, Moya, Costa, Ferrero o Gaudio. Tennisti non certo talentuosi. Non è appunto un caso che nell’albo d’oro parigino manchino i nomi di Sampras, McEnroe e Connors e che Federer e Nole lo abbiano vinto solo una volta, anche se questi ultimi due son stati ovviamente limitati da Nadal.



Beh dai non puoi di certo dire che Nole è un talentuoso dai. E' perchè ormai fisicamente Nadal e Federer sono messi peggio altrimenti si sognava tutti gli slam vinti.

Nadal ormai si concentra solo su parigi visto che fisicamente è un rottame ma gioca decisamente meglio di Djoko a mio avviso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Non ho visto la partita, ma il punteggio direi che parla chiaro..sul rosso di Parigi non ce n'é per nessuno, Nadal credò possa arrivare almeno a 16 RG


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> *Beh dai non puoi di certo dire che Nole è un talentuoso dai*. E' perchè ormai fisicamente Nadal e Federer sono messi peggio altrimenti si sognava tutti gli slam vinti.
> 
> Nadal ormai si concentra solo su parigi visto che fisicamente è un rottame ma gioca decisamente meglio di Djoko a mio avviso.



Mamma mia. Cosa mi tocca leggere.

Partendo dal fatto che si dovrebbe capire come sono schierato senza farlo notare ulteriormente, dire che Djokovic non è talentuoso significa veramente non capire nulla (NULLA) di tennis. Sono 3 fenomeni, uno a livello tecnico 10 spanne sopra gli altri 2, ma sono 3 fenomeni.


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, ma il punteggio direi che parla chiaro..sul rosso di Parigi non ce n'é per nessuno, Nadal credò possa arrivare almeno a 16 RG



Bah, credo questo possa essere il suo ultimo slam. Ho seguito il torneo, il match più difficile per Rafa è stato contro Sinner, che avrebbe vinto 3 set a 0 fosse stato sul tour da qualche mese in più. Rafa, come Roger, è alle ultime esalazioni. Djokovic rischia di dominare incontrastato per un paio d'anni, speriamo che ci sia un exploit determinante di qualche ragazzotto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Cosa mi tocca leggere.
> 
> Partendo dal fatto che si dovrebbe capire come sono schierato senza farlo notare ulteriormente, dire che Djokovic non è talentuoso significa veramente non capire nulla (NULLA) di tennis. Sono 3 fenomeni, uno a livello tecnico 10 spanne sopra gli altri 2, ma sono 3 fenomeni.



La discussione sui 3 è una discussione su cui mi sono perso per anni, oggi credo non ne valga più la pena..il loro livello ha raggiunto picchi talmente alti che non si può più parlare di GOAT, è solo una questione di preferenze soggettive

Debbo dire che dei tre quello che meno mi piace è Nadal, ma è anche quello che mi impressiona di più, sul rosso è una macchina, è come Phelps dentro una piscina..se sta bene, non lo puoi battere, MAI


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Beh dai non puoi di certo dire che Nole è un talentuoso dai. E' perchè ormai fisicamente Nadal e Federer sono messi peggio altrimenti si sognava tutti gli slam vinti.
> 
> Nadal ormai si concentra solo su parigi visto che fisicamente è un rottame ma gioca decisamente meglio di Djoko a mio avviso.



ahahahah per fortuna che dici a me che non ne capisco.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Ottobre 2020)

Il record di Nadal è grandioso e probabilmente irripetibile. Però resta il fatto che l'ha realizzato nel meno nobile degli slam insieme agli Australian.

Diciamo che Wimbledon è il Tour, gli Us Open il Giro, gli Australian e il Roland Garros sono la Vuelta. E' indubbio che se chiedi ad un ciclista se preferisce vincere 8 tour o 13 Vuelta il 99,999% risponderebbe che preferisce vincere 8 Tour.

Lo stesso vale per il tennis: probabilmente nessun tennista tra 8 Wimbledon e 13 Roland Garros sceglierebbe i 13 titoli di Parigi. E ripeto: pur considerando il record di Nadal una roba impressionante e fuori da dal mondo.


----------



## Gekyn (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Cosa mi tocca leggere.
> 
> Partendo dal fatto che si dovrebbe capire come sono schierato senza farlo notare ulteriormente, dire che Djokovic non è talentuoso significa veramente non capire nulla (NULLA) di tennis. Sono 3 fenomeni, uno a livello tecnico 10 spanne sopra gli altri 2, ma sono 3 fenomeni.



L'unico punto debole di Federer è la testa, avesse avuto la testa degli altri due non ci sarebbe stata storia.....sul piano tecnico non cè storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il record di Nadal è grandioso e probabilmente irripetibile. Però resta il fatto che l'ha realizzato nel meno nobile degli slam insieme agli Australian.
> 
> Diciamo che Wimbledon è il Tour, gli Us Open il Giro, gli Australian e il Roland Garros sono la Vuelta. E' indubbio che se chiedi ad un ciclista se preferisce vincere 8 tour o 13 Vuelta il 99,999% risponderebbe che preferisce vincere 8 Tour.
> 
> Lo stesso vale per il tennis: probabilmente nessun tennista tra 8 Wimbledon e 13 Roland Garros sceglierebbe i 13 titoli di Parigi. E ripeto: pur considerando il record di Nadal una roba impressionante e fuori da dal mondo.



Non è proprio così dai..a parte Wimbledon che ha il suo prestigio gli altri major sono tutti di eguale prestigio..anzi spesso AO e USopen sono spesso stati trascurati essendo piazzati in momenti della stagione peggiori (inizio e fine)

La stagione sul rosso è determinante, è una fase centrale..poi è vero, il tennis moderno ha portato sempre più questa superficie verso la sparizione perché la maggior parte si concentrava sul veloce, dovuto all'emergere prepotente di tennisti americani/australiani a scapito degli europei..

Io sinceramente tra 5 RG e 5 Us Open sceglierei sempre i 5 RG


----------



## mandraghe (12 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così dai..a parte Wimbledon che ha il suo prestigio gli altri major sono tutti di eguale prestigio..anzi spesso AO e USopen sono spesso stati trascurati essendo piazzati in momenti della stagione peggiori (inizio e fine)
> 
> La stagione sul rosso è determinante, è una fase centrale..poi è vero, il tennis moderno ha portato sempre più questa superficie verso la sparizione perché la maggior parte si concentrava sul veloce, dovuto all'emergere prepotente di tennisti americani/australiani a scapito degli europei..
> 
> Io sinceramente tra 5 RG e 5 Us Open sceglierei sempre i 5 RG




Non condivido, ma rispetto la tua opinione. Per me il cemento è la superficie più "egualitaria" dove escono limiti e pregi dei tennisti. Per me la terra e l'erba son superfici per specialisti, ma il cemento non mente. 

Tuttavia Wimbledon rimane IL TORNEO, il Roland Garros è """solo""" il torneo più importante sulla terra, resta importante ma la superficie lo "relega" ad un torneo per specialisti cosa che lo Us Open non è. Non lo dico io, lo dice l'albo d'oro. Secondo me non è un caso che molti vincitori del Roland Garros non abbiano poi vinto altri slam. Mentre la stragrande maggioranza dei vincitori degli Us Open hanno poi vinto anche altri slam.


----------



## davoreb (12 Ottobre 2020)

Nadal è sicuramente il miglior tennista su terra di sempre. Federer a mio parere rimane il miglior tennista di sempre, punto. Djokovic lo vedo un po' indietro, sempre un campione ma leggermente sopravalutato dalle circostanze. 

In un ipotetico scontro al loro picco, Federer si porta a casa 3 slam e Nadal il RG.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non condivido, ma rispetto la tua opinione. Per me il cemento è la superficie più "egualitaria" dove escono limiti e pregi dei tennisti. Per me la terra e l'erba son superfici per specialisti, ma il cemento non mente.
> 
> Tuttavia Wimbledon rimane IL TORNEO, il Roland Garros è """solo""" il torneo più importante sulla terra, resta importante ma la superficie lo "relega" ad un torneo per specialisti cosa che lo Us Open non è. Non lo dico io, lo dice l'albo d'oro. Secondo me non è un caso che molti vincitori del Roland Garros non abbiano poi vinto altri slam. Mentre la stragrande maggioranza dei vincitori degli Us Open hanno poi vinto anche altri slam.



Comunque vorrei far notare che Nadal ha vinto tutti e 4 gli slam e allo US Open ha mostrato diverse volte un livello di tennis davvero alto..non è solo un terraiolo..

Che poi la terra sia la superficie più "specifica" concordo, l'erba pure è per specialisti ma diciamo che è raro che uno abile sull'erba poi sia uno scarsone sul cemento..

Però io parlavo di prestigio dei tornei e il RG, sarà per via di Parigi o per via di quando si gioca, l'ho sempre visto più nobile rispetto ai due sul cmento


----------



## Snake (12 Ottobre 2020)

ahaha nole non talentuoso è la perla dell'anno, fa più o meno ridere come quelli che danno ancora dell'arrotino a Nadal che gli ultimi slam li ha vinti dominando gli scambi brevi (ieri ha letteralmente distrutto Djokovic negli scambi entro 4 colpi).

sul goat è inutile che vi scervellate, al momento Federer ha ancora argomenti maggiori di Nadal per via dei Masters e delle settimane al numero 1 ma con gli slam lui ha chiuso molto probabilmente, gli altri due no. Credo che Nadal abbia in canna almeno altri 3-4 roland garros, Federer a 38 ha fatto semifinale a Parigi giusto per dire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> ahaha nole non talentuoso è la perla dell'anno, fa più o meno ridere come quelli che danno ancora dell'arrotino a Nadal che gli ultimi slam li ha vinti dominando gli scambi brevi (ieri ha letteralmente distrutto Djokovic negli scambi entro 4 colpi).
> 
> sul goat è inutile che vi scervellate, al momento Federer ha ancora argomenti maggiori di Nadal per via dei Masters e delle settimane al numero 1 ma con gli slam lui ha chiuso molto probabilmente, gli altri due no. Credo che Nadal abbia in canna almeno altri 3-4 roland garros, Federer a 38 ha fatto semifinale a Parigi giusto per dire.



Come ho già detto i tre hanno numeri tali per cui la discussione sul GOAT (ammesso abbia senso) ormai si deve spostare dai semplici numeri sulle vittorie all'analisi delle carriera e del loro gioco..

Per esempio Nadal andrebbe studiato perché sul rosso parigino diventa letteralmente una macchina perfetta, ingiocabile, praticamente privo di punti deboli

In 15 anni non c'è un solo giocatore, dico UNO, che abbiamo capito non come batterlo ma almeno come affrontarlo per metterlo in crisi ( e non mi tirate fuori Soderling vi prego che nel 2010 è stato annientato in finale..)...c'è qualcosa che va oltre lo stile di gioco per me, mentalmente sta su un altro livello..


----------



## Gunnar67 (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tu sei uno dei peggio antisportivi qui dentro.
> Se solo ne capissi un briciolo di tennis eviteresti questi commenti.



Ma dai, si vede lontano un miglio che Nadal ha un braccio bionico 
Ce ne fosse uno di sportivo spagnolo che non sia border line. Con cio', onore al merito, ci mancherebbe. Ma leggere che e' il piu' grande "sportivo" di sempre (non tennista, cosa sulla quale ci sarebbe comunque parecchio da dire: no, hanno proprio scritto "sportivo"), come ho letto stamane da qualche parte (giornale famoso, non lo cito per le regole del Forum), e' da TSO.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei far notare che Nadal ha vinto tutti e 4 gli slam e allo US Open ha mostrato diverse volte un livello di tennis davvero alto..non è solo un terraiolo..
> 
> Che poi la terra sia la superficie più "specifica" concordo, l'erba pure è per specialisti ma diciamo che è raro che uno abile sull'erba poi sia uno scarsone sul cemento..
> 
> Però io parlavo di prestigio dei tornei e il RG, sarà per via di Parigi o per via di quando si gioca, l'ho sempre visto più nobile rispetto ai due sul cmento




Solo un ignorante direbbe che Nadal è un terraiolo arrotino. Tra l’altro lo spagnolo ha battuto Federer a Wimbledon, mentre lo Svizzero a casa di Nadal, cioè a Parigi, ci ha perso sempre. Ed anche sul cemento Nadal ha battuto Nole che invece sulla terra di Parigi le ha sempre prese da Nadal. Anche togliendogli i 13 titoli a Parigi gli resterebbero 2 Wimbledon, 4 Us open ed un Australian, mica poco.

Quando dico che Parigi è lo slam dei meno talentuosi mi riferisco ai Bruguera, ai Muster, ai Moyà ecc.

In molti in Europa preferiscono il Roland Garros agli Us open. Probabilmente ciò è dovuto al fatto che per via del fuso orario molte partite dello slam americano qui in Europa non le abbiamo viste. Ma secondo me l’intensità, il pathos, e lo spettacolo di certe partite dello Us open lo slam parigino se la sogna. Ma questa mia opinione potrebbe anche essere viziata dal mio odio per tutto ciò che è francese.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, si vede lontano un miglio che Nadal ha un braccio bionico
> Ce ne fosse uno di sportivo spagnolo che non sia border line. Con cio', onore al merito, ci mancherebbe. *Ma leggere che e' il piu' grande "sportivo" di sempre* (non tennista, cosa sulla quale ci sarebbe comunque parecchio da dire: no, hanno proprio scritto "sportivo"), come ho letto stamane da qualche parte (giornale famoso, non lo cito per le regole del Forum), e' da TSO.



oddio che livelli...... saranno gli stessi che definivno armstrong il più grande di sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> L'unico punto debole di Federer è la testa, avesse avuto la testa degli altri due non ci sarebbe stata storia.....sul piano tecnico non cè storia.



ho letto molto su federer, si dice che il suo gioco sia talmente complesso che sia difficile persino per lui svilupparlo. ovviamente se riesce è imbattibile ma lui stesso ci è riuscito per pochi anni. 
lo accomunerei un po' al tipo di gioco di guardiola... per funzionare ha bisogno di messi e co... altrimenti non è efficace.
poi il problema del re non è la testa, è solo nadal.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *ho letto molto su federer, si dice che il suo gioco sia talmente complesso che sia difficile persino per lui svilupparlo. ovviamente se riesce è imbattibile ma lui stesso ci è riuscito per pochi anni. *
> lo accomunerei un po' al tipo di gioco di guardiola... per funzionare ha bisogno di messi e co... altrimenti non è efficace.
> poi il problema del re non è la testa, è solo nadal.



è tutta filosofia da salotti sportivi e seghe giornalistiche di vecchi pipponi tipo clerici...semplicemente Federer è stato toccato dal Dio del talento in modo unico, pochi sportivi nella loro disciplina hanno potuto esibire una simile superiorità tecnica nei confronti dei loro rivali, parliamo proprio che Roger rispetto a TUTTI gli altri tennisti gioca quasi un altro sport..ci sono tocchi, traiettorie che a lui vengono naturali, gli altri nemmeno se stanno lì due settimane ce la fanno.. 
Però la testa lo ha mollato spesso quando era in difficoltà (non solo contro Nadal, è che con Nadal è uno dei pochi con cui si è trovato in difficoltà, e probabilmente senza capacitarsi del perché..con gli altri li portava a spasso pure su una gamba)

Proprio Nadal ha evidenziato la particolarità del gioco di Roger, lo spagnolo è sempre andato in campo sapendo cosa fare, con la sua strategia..Roger no, non ha mai avuto una strategia di gioco, proprio perché prima di trovare sulla sua strada Rafa mai gli era servita, gli bastava che girasse bene il rovescio (che ogni tanto non girava, ma tipo una partita ogni 30) e diventava ingiocabile per chiunque..con Rafa non bastava però e lì è emerso un suo limite, quello di trovare un gioco concreto su cui appoggiarsi nei momenti di difficoltà..a parte il servizio, ovviamente..ma il servizio non ti salva quando devi recuperare il break..


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è tutta filosofia da salotti sportivi e seghe giornalistiche di vecchi pipponi tipo clerici...semplicemente Federer è stato toccato dal Dio del talento in modo unico, pochi sportivi nella loro disciplina hanno potuto esibire una simile superiorità tecnica nei confronti dei loro rivali, parliamo proprio che Roger rispetto a TUTTI gli altri tennisti gioca quasi un altro sport..ci sono tocchi, traiettorie che a lui vengono naturali, gli altri nemmeno se stanno lì due settimane ce la fanno..
> Però la testa lo ha mollato spesso quando era in difficoltà (non solo contro Nadal, è che con Nadal è uno dei pochi con cui si è trovato in difficoltà, e probabilmente senza capacitarsi del perché..con gli altri li portava a spasso pure su una gamba)
> 
> Proprio Nadal ha evidenziato la particolarità del gioco di Roger, lo spagnolo è sempre andato in campo sapendo cosa fare, con la sua strategia..Roger no, non ha mai avuto una strategia di gioco, proprio perché prima di trovare sulla sua strada Rafa mai gli era servita, gli bastava che girasse bene il rovescio (che ogni tanto non girava, ma tipo una partita ogni 30) e diventava ingiocabile per chiunque..con Rafa non bastava però e lì è emerso un suo limite, quello di trovare un gioco concreto su cui appoggiarsi nei momenti di difficoltà..a parte il servizio, ovviamente..ma il servizio non ti salva quando devi recuperare il break..



mi pare che stai dicendo quel che ho detto io alla fine. federer gioca in modo complesso e se non gira qualcosa è un casino.
nadal se va in difficoltà la butta di la e aspetta che sbaglino gli altri.

guarda io federer l'ho seguito parecchio nei 1i anni. non mi ricordo averlo mai visto perdere un tie break. anche se non giocava da dio metteva il break quando serviva. non direi che non è forte di testa. questo lo si dice solo se paragonato a nadal.

nadal stesso è andato in crisi di testa contro nole nel 2011 (?). per forza se vedi che non ce la fai, vai in crisi. nadal ha detto che scendeva in campo già battuto contro nole.
nadal è superiore di testa contro federer perchè sa che se corre e la butta di la, vince. e lo fa.


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mamma mia. Cosa mi tocca leggere.
> 
> Partendo dal fatto che si dovrebbe capire come sono schierato senza farlo notare ulteriormente, dire che Djokovic non è talentuoso significa veramente non capire nulla (NULLA) di tennis. Sono 3 fenomeni, uno a livello tecnico 10 spanne sopra gli altri 2, ma sono 3 fenomeni.



Ciccio, sta calmo... Penso che prendendo uno qualsiasi della top 20 ma anche 50, di talento ce n'è da vendere.
Era un discorso fatto nel loro mondo. Dove ovviamente ci sono dei supercampioni.

Per me in questo tennis dopo l'ovvio Federer e poi Staccatissimo Nadal di talento ce n'è molto meno.

Djoko ha potuto collezionare le sue vittorie solamente dopo che Federer ormai non può più competere ai livelli in cui ha dimostrato di essere uno dei migliori di sempre, ma in quegli anni un certo Spagnolo non solo lo metteva in difficoltà ma gli portò via il primo Winbledon.

Djoko in quegli anni a quei due poteva portare solo le scarpe.

Ora invece è sicuramente il migliore ma perchè il livello è nettamente più basso, Federer ormai è sparito e Nadal sempre rotto si mostra solo per prendersi almeno la sua terra.

Invece di fare provocazione come al tuo solito cerca di capirle le cose, perchè potrai mettere tutti gli avatar che vuoi ma non fa di te un intenditore di tennis...


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ciccio, sta calmo... Penso che prendendo uno qualsiasi della top 20 ma anche 50, di talento ce n'è da vendere.
> Era un discorso fatto nel loro mondo. Dove ovviamente ci sono dei supercampioni.
> 
> Per me in questo tennis dopo l'ovvio Federer e poi Staccatissimo Nadal di talento ce n'è molto meno.
> ...



L'importante è che ne capisci tu, visto che "in quegli anni" Djokovic aveva 20 anni. E te lo dico da tutto meno che da estimatore del serbo.

Seguo il tennis da quando tu probabilmente eri nei testicoli di tuo padre, quindi abbassa la cresta.


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, si vede lontano un miglio che Nadal ha un braccio bionico
> Ce ne fosse uno di sportivo spagnolo che non sia border line. Con cio', onore al merito, ci mancherebbe. Ma leggere che e' il piu' grande "sportivo" di sempre (non tennista, cosa sulla quale ci sarebbe comunque parecchio da dire: no, hanno proprio scritto "sportivo"), come ho letto stamane da qualche parte (giornale famoso, non lo cito per le regole del Forum), e' da TSO.



Braccio bionico? Uno che con la prima non raggiunge i 190 kmh? Veramente vaneggiate.
Sta cosa del doping è solo invidia. Si potrebbe dire tranquillamente la stessa cosa di Djoko visto che è forse anche più instancabile dello spagnolo.
Nadal fino a 25 anni un corridore e poi ha dovuto smettere e cambiare il suo tennis.
E' un maestro di equilibrio e stabilità mentale.
Le sue mossette tanto fastidiose, sono più un modo per stare concentrato per esempio.

FOsse un dopato perchè si concentrerebbe solo sulla terra? 

Certi discorsi sono davvero antipatici e antisportivi.

Non so chi ha scritto che è lo spostivo più grande di sempre, ma di sicuro assieme a Federer è uno dei tennisti più grandi di sempre.
Con un tennis molto meno raffinato ma lui almeno ha dimostrato che Federer lo batteva anche ai tempi d'oro dello svizzero, cosa che non si può dire di Djoko che ha la stessa età dello spagnolo (1 in meno) ma che ha iniziato ad emergere quando quei 2 hanno intrapreso un lento declino (Fed per l'età, Nadal per un fisico di cristallo).

Poi come in tutti gli sport sarà sempre difficile determinare chi è stato il migliore non potendo avere la prova.

Ma se lo svizzero lo è, in automatico lo è anche Nadal visto che ha potuto dimostrare chi è proprio contro lo svizzero ai tempi d'oro.


Ma finiamola con il doping... E' ridicola sta cosa


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'importante è che ne capisci tu, visto che "in quegli anni" Djokovic aveva 20 anni. E te lo dico da tutto meno che da estimatore del serbo.
> 
> Seguo il tennis da quando tu probabilmente eri nei testicoli di tuo padre, quindi abbassa la cresta.



Ne capivi meno di uno che ancora non era nato allora...

Djoko ha un anno meno di Nadal asino


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ne capivi meno di uno che ancora non era nato allora...
> 
> Djoko ha un anno meno di Nadal asino



Quindi? Nadal ha vinto il primo Slam a 19 anni. Djokovic ha iniziato a vincere praticamente nel 2011, cioè a 24.


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quindi? Nadal ha vinto il primo Slam a 19 anni. Djokovic ha iniziato a vincere praticamente nel 2011, cioè a 24.



Bello quando ti dai le martellate sui cojoni da solo.

Comunque a anche Djoko ha vinto il primo slam intorno ai 20 anni.

Solamente che ha dovuto aspetttare fino ai 24 per iniziare a vincere tanto.

Quando Fed era i crisi e nadal alle prese con una rottura dietro l'altra


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Bello quando ti dai le martellate sui cojoni da solo.



Niente, proprio non ci arrivi. Ma neanche mi stupisco. Tanto dire che Djokovic non è un talento equivale a dire la stessa cosa di Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Niente, proprio non ci arrivi. Ma neanche mi stupisco. Tanto dire che Djokovic non è un talento equivale a dire la stessa cosa di Cristiano Ronaldo.



ahahahah bello quando non argomeni. Asino


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> ahahahah bello quando non argomeni. Asino



L'importante è essere convinti della propria intelligenza.

Djokovic è così scarso che 8 slam li ha vinti contro Federer e Nadal (e non ho voglia di andare a vedere quante volte li ha battuti in semifinale). E sinceramente, a parte Wimbledon 2019, non ricordo di regali clamorosi da parte degli altri due.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi pare che stai dicendo quel che ho detto io alla fine. federer gioca in modo complesso e se non gira qualcosa è un casino.
> nadal se va in difficoltà la butta di la e aspetta che sbaglino gli altri.
> 
> guarda io federer l'ho seguito parecchio nei 1i anni. non mi ricordo averlo mai visto perdere un tie break. anche se non giocava da dio metteva il break quando serviva. non direi che non è forte di testa. questo lo si dice solo se paragonato a nadal.
> ...



Ma il punto è che per lui quel gioco non è affatto complesso, gli viene naturale..è nel momento in cui ha dovuto elaborare delle strategie che ha palesato dei limiti..parlavo del rovescio perché è l'unico colpo che negli anni del domino, tra il 2004 e il 2008, ogni tanto non girava..
Certo che Roger breakkava spesso, ma non era testa, era appunto perché i suoi rivali gli potevano pulire il sedere (eppure erano forti), gli bastava davvero alzare un po' il livello per diventava ingiocabile..ci sono sul web partite dove letteralmente ha ridicolizzato gli avversari con giocate al limite dell'irriverente (non irriverente cattivo, è che quando uno da una palla sparata in mezzo ai piedi tira fuori un drop sulla riga ti cascano le balle) e tutto con una naturalezza imbarazzante..
Però con Nadal non è mai bastato perché lo spagnolo ha una difesa stratosferica e alla lunga pure uno come Roger sbaglia se portato a tirare il vincente 3-4 volte di fila..e il fatto di trovarsi "inerme" lo ha reso vulnerabile

Però ripeto, non farei molta filosofia su Roger, è il più grande talento che si sia mai visto con una racchetta in mano, non so nemmeno se si potrà mai andare oltre perché davvero alcuni suoi colpi sfidano la logica..quindi su di lui decadono tutte le regole che si possono analizzare...il suo tennis è come l'interno di un buco nero, una singolarità che non si può spiegare


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'importante è essere convinti della propria intelligenza.
> 
> Djokovic è così scarso che 8 slam li ha vinti contro Federer e Nadal (e non ho voglia di andare a vedere quante volte li ha battuti in semifinale). E sinceramente, a parte Wimbledon 2019, non ricordo di regali clamorosi da parte degli altri due.



Mamma mia la finale AO del 2012 credo sia la partita più "brutale" a cui abbia mai assistito..a un certo punto ho temuto che uno dei due finalisti sarebbe collassato per lo sforzo..mai vista tanta violenza su un campo da tennis


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia la finale AO del 2012 credo sia la partita più "brutale" a cui abbia mai assistito..a un certo punto ho temuto che uno dei due finalisti sarebbe collassato per lo sforzo..mai vista tanta violenza su un campo da tennis



Fisicità devastante, tennis che non mi è mai piaciuto. Ma anche li riconosco la grandezza. Però è il motivo per cui smetterò di seguire il tennis quando Federer deciderà di dire addio.


----------



## Snake (12 Ottobre 2020)

Djokovic pre 2011 perdeva da Nadal e Federer come da tanti altri tipo Berdych, Tsonga, Kohlschreiber semplicemente perchè non era ancora esploso del tutto, c'entra una sega che abbiano più o meno la stessa età lui e Nadal, uno è stato più precoce dell'altro che quando è arrivato ha rotto il duopolio altrimenti Nadal e Federer sarebbero entrambi già a 25-30 slam. I record stagionali di Nole pre post 2011 parlano chiaro.


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Djokovic pre 2011 perdeva da Nadal e Federer come da tanti altri tipo Berdych, Tsonga, Kohlschreiber semplicemente perchè non era ancora esploso del tutto, c'entra una sega che abbiano più o meno la stessa età lui e Nadal, uno è stato più precoce dell'altro che quando è arrivato ha rotto il duopolio altrimenti Nadal e Federer sarebbero entrambi già a 25-30 slam. I record stagionali di Nole pre post 2011 parlano chiaro.



Lascia stare. E' fiato sprecato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

che poi se djoko è al 100% nadal non lo batte perchè corrono uguali ma nole è più buono. 
quell'anno lo ha fatto diventare matto a forza di stracciarlo anche sulla terra.

poi nadal si prepara sempre quei 3 mesi e poi il resto va come va mentre gli altri 2 han sempre puntato più sulla stagione.


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'importante è essere convinti della propria intelligenza.
> 
> Djokovic è così scarso che 8 slam li ha vinti contro Federer e Nadal (e non ho voglia di andare a vedere quante volte li ha battuti in semifinale). E sinceramente, a parte Wimbledon 2019, non ricordo di regali clamorosi da parte degli altri due.



Chi ha mai detto che è scarso?
Assurdo.

È sicuramente un ottimo tennista ma anni luce da quello che furono Nadal e soprattutto federer.

Regali no... ma se fossero stati quelli del periodo d'oro se li sognava tanti slam.

Federer con l'età e Nadal sempre rotto..


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Djokovic pre 2011 perdeva da Nadal e Federer come da tanti altri tipo Berdych, Tsonga, Kohlschreiber semplicemente perchè non era ancora esploso del tutto, c'entra una sega che abbiano più o meno la stessa età lui e Nadal, uno è stato più precoce dell'altro che quando è arrivato ha rotto il duopolio altrimenti Nadal e Federer sarebbero entrambi già a 25-30 slam. I record stagionali di Nole pre post 2011 parlano chiaro.



Anche no guarda.

Face dire che esploso dopo quando uno ormai era sulla via del tramonto (e che tramonto però) e l'altro che si faceva quasi sempre mezza annata out.

Ma va bene cosi... ognuno ha le sue convinzioni, basta che non si nomini il doping perché è ingiusto e ridicolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Anche no guarda.
> 
> Face dire che esploso dopo quando uno ormai era sulla via del tramonto (e che tramonto però) e l'altro che si faceva quasi sempre mezza annata out.
> 
> Ma va bene cosi... ognuno ha le sue convinzioni, basta che non si nomini il doping perché è ingiusto e ridicolo



ingiusto è essere immune alle regole solo perchè fai girare un sacco di soldi.

armstrong, juve, nadal, fuentes.


----------



## Tsitsipas (12 Ottobre 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> Djokovic pre 2011 perdeva da Nadal e Federer come da tanti altri tipo Berdych, Tsonga, Kohlschreiber semplicemente perchè non era ancora esploso del tutto, c'entra una sega che abbiano più o meno la stessa età lui e Nadal, uno è stato più precoce dell'altro che quando è arrivato ha rotto il duopolio altrimenti Nadal e Federer sarebbero entrambi già a 25-30 slam. I record stagionali di Nole pre post 2011 parlano chiaro.



Nole ai quarti del Roland Garros - nei suoi due momenti peggiori - perse da Melzer nel 2010 e Cecchinato nel 2018. Sono sconfitte simboliche che Nadal non ha mai subito. Per dire che Rafa quando alza il livello non può perdere con i cessi, Nole sì. E parliamo di Djokovic, uno che probabilmente alla fine sarà quello che avrà vinto più slam. Nel 2026 lui ci sarà ancora, gli altri due no


----------



## sipno (12 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ingiusto è essere immune alle regole solo perchè fai girare un sacco di soldi.
> 
> armstrong, juve, nadal, fuentes.



Mettici pure Djoko allora... tanto hai le stesse identiche prove... Mi pare che a differenza di Amstrong e la Juve, Nadal non abbia mai avuto problemi... Ma solo malignià.

Mi sa tanto che come al solito abbiamo di fronte l'ennesimo fanboy di qualcuno che con i pugni stretti batte sul banco per trovare la scusa e attaccare il nemicuccio del suo idoluccio.

Patetico.

Chi è l'idolo della tua foto? Mmmmmmmm aspetta aspetta... non sarà mica???? Ahhhh!!! si ora ricordo... ahahhahaha

Stupenda! E poi critica Nadal... UNICO


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ciccio, sta calmo... Penso che prendendo uno qualsiasi della top 20 ma anche 50, di talento ce n'è da vendere.
> Era un discorso fatto nel loro mondo. Dove ovviamente ci sono dei supercampioni.
> 
> Per me in questo tennis dopo l'ovvio Federer e poi Staccatissimo Nadal di talento ce n'è molto meno.
> ...



Non so se hai visto queste partite:
-Roland Garros Nadal Djoko 2013 con un Nadal che vince dopo un partitone in 5 sets. Grandissimo tennis
E per me la finale di gran slam piu lunga è piu "violenta" mai vista: 
-Australian Open 2012. Un livello assurdo da entrambi i campioni 6 ore di spettacolo puro. Djokovic vince nonostante la stanchezza di una semifinale pazzesca vinta contro Murray in 5 ore.
Secondo me sbagli sul livello reale di Djokovic. 
Poi, giocare contro un fenomeno come Federer con un pubblico ostile e vincere 3 volte salvando 2 match point ogni voltà è da fenomeno assoluto. ( US Open SF 2010 US Open SF 2011 e finale di Wimbledon 2019) .

ps: dopo Doha 2016, Nadal da grandissimo campione, che è sempre stato, disse questo: "Da quando conosco questo sport non ho mai visto qualcuno giocare a un simile livello". Mai. 

Cosmic tennis caro Sipno, cosmic tennis...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mettici pure Djoko allora... tanto hai le stesse identiche prove... Mi pare che a differenza di Amstrong e la Juve, Nadal non abbia mai avuto problemi... Ma solo malignià.
> 
> Mi sa tanto che come al solito abbiamo di fronte l'ennesimo fanboy di qualcuno che con i pugni stretti batte sul banco per trovare la scusa e attaccare il nemicuccio del suo idoluccio.
> 
> ...



no le prove c'erano le ha solo eliminate la polizia spagnola, basta informarsi.
a differenza di pantani, caro. "trovato" con l'ematocrito alto (che non è doping). anche qui basta informarsi.

tu sai solo offendere, non hai argomenti. sei un bastian contrario.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Nole ai quarti del Roland Garros - nei suoi due momenti peggiori - perse da Melzer nel 2010 e Cecchinato nel 2018. Sono sconfitte simboliche che Nadal non ha mai subito. Per dire che Rafa quando alza il livello non può perdere con i cessi, Nole sì. E parliamo di Djokovic, uno che probabilmente alla fine sarà quello che avrà vinto più slam. Nel 2026 lui ci sarà ancora, gli altri due no



anche nadal ha perso da dei signor nessuno negli slam. comunque cosa c'entra questo? uno non può perdere una partita malamente in 15 anni di carriera? come non c'entra se uno ne vince 21 o 19 o 22... non ho mai sopportato la rincorsa al "record". tanto più che ai giorni nostri i record vengono tutti stracciati per fare notizia e girare soldi...


----------



## davoreb (12 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è tutta filosofia da salotti sportivi e seghe giornalistiche di vecchi pipponi tipo clerici...semplicemente Federer è stato toccato dal Dio del talento in modo unico, pochi sportivi nella loro disciplina hanno potuto esibire una simile superiorità tecnica nei confronti dei loro rivali, parliamo proprio che Roger rispetto a TUTTI gli altri tennisti gioca quasi un altro sport..ci sono tocchi, traiettorie che a lui vengono naturali, gli altri nemmeno se stanno lì due settimane ce la fanno..
> Però la testa lo ha mollato spesso quando era in difficoltà (non solo contro Nadal, è che con Nadal è uno dei pochi con cui si è trovato in difficoltà, e probabilmente senza capacitarsi del perché..con gli altri li portava a spasso pure su una gamba)
> 
> Proprio Nadal ha evidenziato la particolarità del gioco di Roger, lo spagnolo è sempre andato in campo sapendo cosa fare, con la sua strategia..Roger no, non ha mai avuto una strategia di gioco, proprio perché prima di trovare sulla sua strada Rafa mai gli era servita, gli bastava che girasse bene il rovescio (che ogni tanto non girava, ma tipo una partita ogni 30) e diventava ingiocabile per chiunque..con Rafa non bastava però e lì è emerso un suo limite, quello di trovare un gioco concreto su cui appoggiarsi nei momenti di difficoltà..a parte il servizio, ovviamente..ma il servizio non ti salva quando devi recuperare il break..



I confronti diretti tra Federer e Nadal sono falsati dai tantissimi scontri sulla terra dove Nadal è imbattibile. Sulle altre superfici Federer è in vantaggio 14 a 10.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Vi prego, non trasformate sto topic in un litigio su "è più forte questo, no quest'altro, no quello è dieci spanne avanti", perché sembra stia diventando proprio un litigio tra bimbi, scusate. 
Sono praticamente i tre tennisti più grandi di sempre. Ognuno è più forte dell'altro in qualcosa, ma sono tre mostri sacri. Poi ognuno è libero di vederla come vuole, dal punto di vista del talento puro, del picco più alto, della fisicità, della costanza, della forza mentale, gli scontri diretti, i titoli. Ci sono mille parametri per e da valutare, ma non si può avere la verità in tasca. L'unica verità è che siamo stati fortunati ad avere tre tennisti del genere nello stesso periodo che ci hanno donato sfide indimenticabili


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Ottobre 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Vi prego, non trasformate sto topic in un litigio su "è più forte questo, no quest'altro, no quello è dieci spanne avanti", perché sembra stia diventando proprio un litigio tra bimbi, scusate.
> Sono praticamente i tre tennisti più grandi di sempre. Ognuno è più forte dell'altro in qualcosa, ma sono tre mostri sacri. Poi ognuno è libero di vederla come vuole, dal punto di vista del talento puro, del picco più alto, della fisicità, della costanza, della forza mentale, gli scontri diretti, i titoli. Ci sono mille parametri per e da valutare, ma non si può avere la verità in tasca. L'unica verità è che siamo stati fortunati ad avere tre tennisti del genere nello stesso periodo che ci hanno donato sfide indimenticabili



Concordo su tutto quello che hai detto. Grazie a questi 3 fenomeni si è visto il culmine di questo sport. Fed Djoko e Nadal sono dei fenomeni assoluti. Punto.


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no le prove c'erano le ha solo eliminate la polizia spagnola, basta informarsi.
> a differenza di pantani, caro. "trovato" con l'ematocrito alto (che non è doping). anche qui basta informarsi.
> 
> tu sai solo offendere, non hai argomenti. sei un bastian contrario.



Haahahahah! Ma piantala! Le prove le hai solo quando sarà ufficiale! Il resto sono solo invenzioni e cattiverie.
Io sarei bastian contrario? Solo perchè mi rifiuto di credere ad una fantasia *********?

Pantani fino a prova contraria è colpevole di Doping quanto se non più di Nadal... E' solo per farti capire quanto asino sei.


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> I confronti diretti tra Federer e Nadal sono falsati dai tantissimi scontri sulla terra dove Nadal è imbattibile. Sulle altre superfici Federer è in vantaggio 14 a 10.



Perchè Falsati? Non è sempre un terreno di gioco? 

Ci sono 3 tipologie di terreno, di cui la terra ricopre la maggioranza. Nonostante la più prestigiosa sia sicuramente l'erba, la terra rossa è la fotografia del tennis che la gente ha in testa quando pensa ad esso. 

Federer comunque ha 8 Wimbledon comunque, che sono poco meno della metà dei suoi titoli vinti, ovvio che se qualcuno li vince, non li vince l'altro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Haahahahah! Ma piantala! Le prove le hai solo quando sarà ufficiale! Il resto sono solo invenzioni e cattiverie.
> Io sarei bastian contrario? Solo perchè mi rifiuto di credere ad una fantasia *********?
> 
> Pantani fino a prova contraria è colpevole di Doping quanto se non più di Nadal... E' solo per farti capire quanto asino sei.



ma pensi che a dar dell'asino a tutti ci guadagni qualcosa? 
tra l'altro scrivi continuamente cose non vere.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma pensi che a dar dell'asino a tutti ci guadagni qualcosa?
> tra l'altro scrivi continuamente cose non vere.



Ma ancora ci parli?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma pensi che a dar dell'asino a tutti ci guadagni qualcosa?
> tra l'altro scrivi continuamente cose non vere.





bmb ha scritto:


> Ma ancora ci parli?



Però ragazzi su Nadal devo dare ragione a Sipno..è da quando ha iniziato a vincere che si parla di doping, però sono 15 anni che girail circuito e non è mai stato beccato positivo..e avrà fatto penso 1000 controlli antidoping..alla lunga prima o poi le cose uscirebbero..

So che sugli spagnoli c'è molta perplessità, di certo anche lui ha subito mutazioni fisiche notevoli da Hulk a quasi umano..però è anche passato da 19enne palestrato a uomo di 36 anni..quanti di noi a 20 anni avevano un fisico e a 36 la panza?


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi su Nadal devo dare ragione a Sipno..è da quando ha iniziato a vincere che si parla di doping, però sono 15 anni che girail circuito e non è mai stato beccato positivo..e avrà fatto penso 1000 controlli antidoping..alla lunga prima o poi le cose uscirebbero..
> 
> So che sugli spagnoli c'è molta perplessità, di certo anche lui ha subito mutazioni fisiche notevoli da Hulk a quasi umano..però è anche passato da 19enne palestrato a uomo di 36 anni..quanti di noi a 20 anni avevano un fisico e a 36 la panza?



Amen.


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma pensi che a dar dell'asino a tutti ci guadagni qualcosa?
> tra l'altro scrivi continuamente cose non vere.



Quali sarebbero le cose non vere? Che Nadal non è dopato?

Trova la porta per uscire dal tuo mondo della fantasia dai.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Ottobre 2020)

Per me il tennista migliore di tutti i tempi è Federer, ma l'impresa sportiva più grande di tutti i tempi l'ha fatta Nadal vincendo 13 volte il Roland Garros con 100 vittorie e 2 sole sconfitte. Questo è uno di quei record che reggeranno 100 anni.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero le cose non vere? Che Nadal non è dopato?
> 
> Trova la porta per uscire dal tuo mondo della fantasia dai.



Oltre che allenatore, dirigente, presidente, hater (visto che insulti tutti in privato ed in pubblico), sei anche medico dello sport?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Per me il tennista migliore di tutti i tempi è Federer, ma l'impresa sportiva più grande di tutti i tempi l'ha fatta Nadal vincendo 13 volte il Roland Garros con 100 vittorie e 2 sole sconfitte. Questo è uno di quei record che reggeranno 100 anni.



Reggerà per sempre..ma tennisticamente parlando per me rimane più sbalorditivo il record di 23 semifinali slam consecutive che ha fatto Roger tra il 2004 e il 2010..significa che per 6 anni è arrivato sempre in fondo a TUTTI gli slam..mostruoso

Però è chiaro che alzare il trofeo è un'altra cosa..Nadal è nella storia e per me non ha nemmeno finito, io credo almeno a 15 RG ci arriverà


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi su Nadal devo dare ragione a Sipno..è da quando ha iniziato a vincere che si parla di doping, però sono 15 anni che girail circuito e non è mai stato beccato positivo..e avrà fatto penso 1000 controlli antidoping..alla lunga prima o poi le cose uscirebbero..
> 
> So che sugli spagnoli c'è molta perplessità, di certo anche lui ha subito mutazioni fisiche notevoli da Hulk a quasi umano..però è anche passato da 19enne palestrato a uomo di 36 anni..quanti di noi a 20 anni avevano un fisico e a 36 la panza?



a parte che io discuto i modi. questo da dell'asino a tutti. ma ti sembra normale?

a parte questo si può parlare seriamente, ragazzi bisogna mettersi in testa che il business non permette di togliere di mezzo una macchina da soldi come nadal. 
sai quanti soldi faceva girare il suo dualismo con roger? sarebbe stati un suicidio del tennis. armstrong è l'esempio perfetto di quel che succede al giorno d'oggi. mai trovato positivo, accusato solo dopo il ritiro da suoi compagni di squadra. e ci han fatto soldi anche sulla confessione.
nadal, la nazionale di calcio e compagnia erano tutti pazienti di fuentes. per farla breve sotto varie pressioni avevano sequestrato tutte le sacche di sangue di questi sportivi che *sarebbero state le prove certe del doping di stato*.
lo sai che fine hanno fatto queste sacche?
i frigor già sequestrati dalla polizia sono stati spenti (da chi è un mistero) e sono degradate. inutilizzabili e tutto sotto il tappeto.
i controlli antidoping non servono a niente. 1a cosa perchè ti metti d'accordo quando farli, puoi anche non farti trovare se sei positivo per 3 volte in un anno (almeno prima era così), e poi perchè certe sostanze non le rilevano. il doping corre più veloce dell'anti.
inoltre l'indizio fondamentale della WADA per capire se uno è dopato sai qual é? se le sue prestazioni cambiano durante l'anno, soprattutto con infortuni vari. e sappiamo benissimo chi ha i picchi durante la stagione sulla terra mentre è sempre "infortunato" a fine anno.
alcuni giornalisti francesi lo hanno perculato per anni beccandosi denunce e condanne. qui non si tratta di opinioni ma di essere un attimo onesti.
i 13 di nadal valgono come i 7 di armstrong. e su entrambi la parabola è la stessa. certezze di doping ma omertà generale.
e su armstrong quando vinceva c'erano i difensori che dicevano le stesse cose "mai trovato positivo".
comunque io come smisi di vedere il ciclismo e come non guardo i ladri non guardo più neanche il tennis da anni poi ognuno si fa l'idea che vuole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> inoltre* l'indizio fondamentale della WADA per capire se uno è dopato sai qual é? se le sue prestazioni cambiano durante l'anno, soprattutto con infortuni vari*. e sappiamo benissimo chi ha i picchi durante la stagione sulla terra mentre è sempre "infortunato" a fine anno.
> alcuni giornalisti francesi lo hanno perculato per anni beccandosi denunce e condanne. qui non si tratta di opinioni ma di essere un attimo onesti.
> i 13 di nadal valgono come i 7 di armstrong. e su entrambi la parabola è la stessa. certezze di doping ma omertà generale.
> e su armstrong quando vinceva c'erano i difensori che dicevano le stesse cose "mai trovato positivo".
> comunque io come smisi di vedere il ciclismo e come non guardo i ladri non guardo più neanche il tennis da anni poi ognuno si fa l'idea che vuole.



Nei suoi anni top Nadal era presente tutto l'anno però..magari non vinceva sempre ma non vinci 4 US Open e fai anche 4 finali all'AO se non sei bene o male sempre nel circuito..c'ha pure 35 master 1000
Poi sappiamo bene che dal 2009 in poi ha spesso avuto infortuni..erano finti? Io non lo so..

Ripeto, pure io ho avuto i dubbi su Nadal, però sinceramente sono anche stufo di vivere lo sport come una guerra..se un giorno ci diranno che era un furfante drogato avrà un'infamia senza pari..al contrario non posso che elogiarlo, come del resto fa anche Roger

PS: vedo che sei un fano del Pirata, come me..stasera e domani nei cinema passano un docufilm su di lui..magari può interessarti


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Oltre che allenatore, dirigente, presidente, hater (visto che insulti tutti in privato ed in pubblico), sei anche medico dello sport?



No, ma forse lo sei tu? Dimmi, se non ci sono prove dopo che sto tizio da 19 anni vince tornei e slam, sono più credibile io che dico che non si dopa o tu che sostieni il contrario?

Forse un bagno di umiltà non ti farebbe male...


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Per me il tennista migliore di tutti i tempi è Federer, ma l'impresa sportiva più grande di tutti i tempi l'ha fatta Nadal vincendo 13 volte il Roland Garros con 100 vittorie e 2 sole sconfitte. Questo è uno di quei record che reggeranno 100 anni.



Anche secondo me. 

Vorrei vedere se avessero fatto lo stesso altri tennisti, magari su altre superfici, magari wimbledon che avrebbero detto.

La terra è parte del tennis, anzi è quella più utilizzata, non capisco perchè dovrebbe far valere meno l'impresa di Nadal.


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Reggerà per sempre..ma tennisticamente parlando per me rimane più sbalorditivo il record di 23 semifinali slam consecutive che ha fatto Roger tra il 2004 e il 2010..significa che per 6 anni è arrivato sempre in fondo a TUTTI gli slam..mostruoso
> 
> Però è chiaro che alzare il trofeo è un'altra cosa..Nadal è nella storia e per me non ha nemmeno finito, io credo almeno a 15 RG ci arriverà



Federer rimarrà per sempre nella storia come il tennista più bello da vedere, poco ma sicuro, anche se alla fine avrà vinto meno slam di altri. Qui si può tranquillamente dire che le vittorie non contano dopo quello che ci ha fatto vedere.

Nadal sicuramente per altri motivi rimarrà nella storia, perchè dubito che qualcun altro riuscirà mai a ripetersi con le vittorie in uno slam. 

Ma per me parte della sua bravura immensa l'ha dimostrata proprio battendo Roger nel periodo migliore anche fuori dalla terra rossa.

Sono fortunato ad aver visto 2 dei più forti tennisti di sempre.


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte che io discuto i modi. questo da dell'asino a tutti. ma ti sembra normale?
> 
> a parte questo si può parlare seriamente, ragazzi bisogna mettersi in testa che il business non permette di togliere di mezzo una macchina da soldi come nadal.
> sai quanti soldi faceva girare il suo dualismo con roger? sarebbe stati un suicidio del tennis. armstrong è l'esempio perfetto di quel che succede al giorno d'oggi. mai trovato positivo, accusato solo dopo il ritiro da suoi compagni di squadra. e ci han fatto soldi anche sulla confessione.
> ...



Mamma mia che roba che sei... insomma caschi sempre in piedi nonostante il culo a terra... vabbè, contento tu di fare figure di sto tipo.


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nei suoi anni top Nadal era presente tutto l'anno però..magari non vinceva sempre ma non vinci 4 US Open e fai anche 4 finali all'AO se non sei bene o male sempre nel circuito..c'ha pure 35 master 1000
> Poi sappiamo bene che dal 2009 in poi ha spesso avuto infortuni..erano finti? Io non lo so..
> 
> Ripeto, pure io ho avuto i dubbi su Nadal, però sinceramente sono anche stufo di vivere lo sport come una guerra..se un giorno ci diranno che era un furfante drogato avrà un'infamia senza pari..al contrario non posso che elogiarlo, *come del resto fa anche Roger
> ...




Dovrebbe bastare questo.

Ma continuano con sta cosa che ha del ridicolo.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> No, ma forse lo sei tu? Dimmi, se non ci sono prove dopo che sto tizio da 19 anni vince tornei e slam, sono più credibile io che dico che non si dopa o tu che sostieni il contrario?
> 
> Forse un bagno di umiltà non ti farebbe male...



A casa mia quello che dici tu su Nadal si chiama calunnia. Sempre da tifoso di Federer, giusto ribadirlo.


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> A casa mia quello che dici tu su Nadal si chiama calunnia. Sempre da tifoso di Federer, giusto ribadirlo.



Ahahah... Addirittura un Reato non dire una cosa falsa o comunque mai verificata?

Complimenti, sei l'esempio di tutto quello che non deve essere una persona civile.


Comunque mi sa che è meglio che fai un corso di italiano perchè non sai nemmeno cosa vuol dire Calunnia... Visto che su Nadal non ho mai fatto Calunnia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nei suoi anni top Nadal era presente tutto l'anno però..magari non vinceva sempre ma non vinci 4 US Open e fai anche 4 finali all'AO se non sei bene o male sempre nel circuito..c'ha pure 35 master 1000
> Poi sappiamo bene che dal 2009 in poi ha spesso avuto infortuni..erano finti? Io non lo so..
> 
> Ripeto, pure io ho avuto i dubbi su Nadal, però sinceramente sono anche stufo di vivere lo sport come una guerra..se un giorno ci diranno che era un furfante drogato avrà un'infamia senza pari..al contrario non posso che elogiarlo, come del resto fa anche Roger
> ...



pantani mi ha emozionato tanto, era uno che univa. come è stato trattato dopo madonna di campiglio è scandaloso. è l'esatto opposto di come le altre nazioni trattano i loro atleti dubbi.
poi su di lui si è detto di tutto ma che l'ematocrito glielo han buttato su togliendo le piastrine è ormai scontato.
da quel momento la persona non ha retto. non era forte abbastanza. è un peccato...

grazie comunque dell'avviso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che roba che sei... insomma caschi sempre in piedi nonostante il culo a terra... vabbè, contento tu di fare figure di sto tipo.



quel che ho scritto non sono opinioni ma fatti. non capisco che figure avrei fatto. 

ciao


----------



## medjai (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no le prove c'erano le ha solo eliminate la polizia spagnola, basta informarsi.
> a differenza di pantani, caro. "trovato" con l'ematocrito alto (che non è doping). anche qui basta informarsi.
> 
> tu sai solo offendere, non hai argomenti. sei un bastian contrario.



Ma che stai dicendo? Questo è assurdo. Che brutto leggere queste cose per danneggiare ad un tennista che non ti piace. 

Dovresti vergognarti. Nadal si che ha giocato contra gente dopata, come nella sua prima finale di RG vinta contro Puerta, ed ha vinto lo stesso.

Roselyne Bachelot, ministra francese dichiarò pubblicamente che Nadal si dopava, alla fine è stata condannata per difamazione. Continuare con questa difamazione senza senso solo ti lascia come un bugiardo e antisportivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Ottobre 2020)

Per la 19284928439 volta, c'è il tasto ignora: sfruttatelo. Cerchiamo di non trasformare pure questo spazio "tranquillo" in flame inutile. E [MENTION=2260]sipno[/MENTION] vedi di finirla con le provocazioni.


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ahahah... Addirittura un Reato non dire una cosa falsa o comunque mai verificata?
> 
> Complimenti, sei l'esempio di tutto quello che non deve essere una persona civile.
> 
> ...



Per fare quello che dici tu ci vogliono le prove.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pantani mi ha emozionato tanto, era uno che univa. come è stato trattato dopo madonna di campiglio è scandaloso. è l'esatto opposto di come le altre nazioni trattano i loro atleti dubbi.
> poi su di lui si è detto di tutto ma che l'ematocrito glielo han buttato su togliendo le piastrine è ormai scontato.
> da quel momento la persona non ha retto. non era forte abbastanza. è un peccato...
> 
> grazie comunque dell'avviso.



Pantani lì è crollato dopo che si era già rimesso in piedi troppe volte..ma lì fu tradito non dalla sfortuna ma dal sistema...ha capito che lo sport era tutto finto, c'erano solo i soldi (delle scommesse?)

Uno dei miei più grandi idoli, come dici tu, ha unito come pochi..tutti tifavano per il Pirata..


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quel che ho scritto non sono opinioni ma fatti. non capisco che figure avrei fatto.
> 
> ciao



Ma quali fatti! Fino a quando non sarà ufficialmente positivo dovrai solo stare che zitto.

Finiscila che è meglio dai


----------



## sipno (13 Ottobre 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per fare quello che dici tu ci vogliono le prove.



Come come?

Sei fuori di crapa


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Come come?
> 
> Sei fuori di crapa



Eh si, io.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Ottobre 2020)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ma che stai dicendo? Questo è assurdo. Che brutto leggere queste cose per danneggiare ad un tennista che non ti piace.
> 
> Dovresti vergognarti. Nadal si che ha giocato contra gente dopata, come nella sua prima finale di RG vinta contro Puerta, ed ha vinto lo stesso.
> 
> Roselyne Bachelot, ministra francese dichiarò pubblicamente che Nadal si dopava, alla fine è stata condannata per difamazione. Continuare con questa difamazione senza senso solo ti lascia come un bugiardo e antisportivo.



leggi gli articoli online invece di criticare. è andata proprio così come ho detto.
so benissimo della ministra. l'ho scritto anche prima


----------



## davoreb (13 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Perchè Falsati? Non è sempre un terreno di gioco?
> 
> Ci sono 3 tipologie di terreno, di cui la terra ricopre la maggioranza. Nonostante la più prestigiosa sia sicuramente l'erba, la terra rossa è la fotografia del tennis che la gente ha in testa quando pensa ad esso.
> 
> Federer comunque ha 8 Wimbledon comunque, che sono poco meno della metà dei suoi titoli vinti, ovvio che se qualcuno li vince, non li vince l'altro...



hai ragione il termine falsati è sbagliato.

il senso del mio commento è che da questi numeri a me non sembra che Federer soffra mentalmente in particolare Nadal. 

Semplicemente il divario tra i due negli scontri diretti è dovuto dai match disputati sulla terra dove Nadal è praticamente imbattibile, sul resto delle superfici (erba, cemento, indoor) Federer è in vantaggio.


----------



## medjai (14 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> leggi gli articoli online invece di criticare. è andata proprio così come ho detto.
> so benissimo della ministra. l'ho scritto anche prima



Ma quale articolo? Nadal non è mai stato con Eufemiano Fuentes. Non c'è nessuna prova ne collegamento. Quando Fuentes è stato imputato, si che ha parlato della selezione nazionale di calcio, ma mai di Nadal, e ti assicuro che in quella situazione lo avrebbe nominato come ha fatto con la selezione per fare paura in caso parlasse (Tutto senza conferma comunque).

Nadal sempre è stato chiaro quando ha presso qualche sostanza. Infatti le uniche due volte che ha presso medicamenti illegali è stato tramite una petizione accettata dall'ADAMS. È stato una dosi di 3 mg di prednisona il 25 di Settembre di 2009 per dolori addominali e 3 dosi di corticotropina per il ginocchio tra il 30 luglio e l'8 agosto 2012.

Ma davvero credi che un tenista del livello di Nadal che compite al più alto livello tra 15 anni si può dopare con tutti i controlli che fanno? È assurdo ed una affermazione così lascia il tempo che trova. Pure i francesi dicevano come te ma alla fine si sono dovuti rassegnare e hanno accettato la superiorità di Nadal senza parlare di argomenti assurdi come il dopping. Se vuoi continuare a calumniare, vai, ma rimani veramente male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2020)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ma quale articolo? Nadal non è mai stato con Eufemiano Fuentes. Non c'è nessuna prova ne collegamento. Quando Fuentes è stato imputato, si che ha parlato della selezione nazionale di calcio, ma mai di Nadal, e ti assicuro che in quella situazione lo avrebbe nominato come ha fatto con la selezione per fare paura in caso parlasse (Tutto senza conferma comunque).
> 
> Nadal sempre è stato chiaro quando ha presso qualche sostanza. Infatti le uniche due volte che ha presso medicamenti illegali è stato tramite una petizione accettata dall'ADAMS. È stato una dosi di 3 mg di prednisona il 25 di Settembre di 2009 per dolori addominali e 3 dosi di corticotropina per il ginocchio tra il 30 luglio e l'8 agosto 2012.
> 
> Ma davvero credi che un tenista del livello di Nadal che compite al più alto livello tra 15 anni si può dopare con tutti i controlli che fanno? È assurdo ed una affermazione così lascia il tempo che trova. Pure i francesi dicevano come te ma alla fine si sono dovuti rassegnare e hanno accettato la superiorità di Nadal senza parlare di argomenti assurdi come il dopping. Se vuoi continuare a calumniare, vai, ma rimani veramente male.



ah perchè armstrong ed i calciatori i controlli non li facevano. li fanno solo a nadal i controlli. che logica. ah anche agassi... che ha fatto una carriera intera in tranquilità


----------



## medjai (14 Ottobre 2020)

davoreb ha scritto:


> hai ragione il termine falsati è sbagliato.
> 
> il senso del mio commento è che da questi numeri a me non sembra che Federer soffra mentalmente in particolare Nadal.
> 
> Semplicemente il divario tra i due negli scontri diretti è dovuto dai match disputati sulla terra dove Nadal è praticamente imbattibile, sul resto delle superfici (erba, cemento, indoor) Federer è in vantaggio.



Forse non sempre, ma si che ha sofferto mentalmente contro Nadal in diversi periodi. 






Poi il vantaggio su queste superfizi è minimo 11-9 in dura 2-1 in erba. Mentre quello di Nadal in terra è molto superiore. Quindi nella superfizie favorita di Nadal, questo ha vinto facilmente ma non è succeso lo stesso nelle superfizi favorite di Federer, dove il suo vantaggio è minimo.

Per questo alla fine Nadal ha dominato Federer.


----------



## medjai (14 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah perchè armstrong ed i calciatori i controlli non li facevano. li fanno solo a nadal i controlli. che logica. ah anche agassi... che ha fatto una carriera intera in tranquilità



Poi si è scoperto che Amstrong era dopato. Si è scoperto che Nadal è dopato? Se un giorno sarà così, allora ti darò la ragione. Ma ora come ora non ha sostento un argomento del genere.

Poi perchè Nadal è dopato ma non Djokovic o Federer? Su quale argomento uno lo è e l'altro no? Djokovic fisicamente sta meglio di Nadal alla stessa età. Forse la ragione è che si dopa, no? Così ragiona la tua mente, immagino.


----------



## sipno (14 Ottobre 2020)

medjai ha scritto:


> Poi si è scoperto che Amstrong era dopato. Si è scoperto che Nadal è dopato? Se un giorno sarà così, allora ti darò la ragione. Ma ora come ora non ha sostento un argomento del genere.
> 
> Poi perchè Nadal è dopato ma non Djokovic o Federer? Su quale argomento uno lo è e l'altro no? Djokovic fisicamente sta meglio di Nadal alla stessa età. Forse la ragione è che si dopa, no? Così *ragiona* la tua mente, immagino.



Non esageriamo LOL


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2020)

medjai ha scritto:


> Poi si è scoperto che Amstrong era dopato. Si è scoperto che Nadal è dopato? Se un giorno sarà così, allora ti darò la ragione. Ma ora come ora non ha sostento un argomento del genere.
> 
> *Poi perchè Nadal è dopato ma non Djokovic o Federer?* Su quale argomento uno lo è e l'altro no? Djokovic fisicamente sta meglio di Nadal alla stessa età. Forse la ragione è che si dopa, no? Così ragiona la tua mente, immagino.



non ho mai detto di no sugli altri 2. ma di nadal si sa perchè è palese, nasconderlo è ridicolo, lo sanno tutti e non è un dubbio ma una certezza. ma ti devo spiegare tutte le situazioni che portano a capirlo? sarebbe tempo sprecatissimo. 

armstrong lo hanno denunciato i suoi compagni di squadra ma qualsiasi tifoso lo sapeva da quando ha vinto il 1o tour de france. senza l'intervento dei compagni di squadra ne sarebbe uscito "pulito" sulla carta come ora è "pulito" sulla carta nadal.
i francesi non sono falsi come noi italiani, loro ci han provato a denunciare questi fatti. ma contro al sistema non puoi andare altrimenti becchi le denunce.
a froome gli han tirato l'urina in faccia al tour. da quando lo han beccato, finalmente perchè era strapalese, guardacaso non ha più vinto neanche contro la moglie.

poi tifate per chi vi pare, tifare nadal è come tifare juventus, sai ma fai finta di niente e ti devi impegnare a convincere il prossimo perchè se no ti senti in difetto.


----------



## sipno (14 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho mai detto di no sugli altri 2. ma di nadal si sa perchè è palese, nasconderlo è ridicolo, lo sanno tutti e non è un dubbio ma una certezza. ma ti devo spiegare tutte le situazioni che portano a capirlo? sarebbe tempo sprecatissimo.
> 
> armstrong lo hanno denunciato i suoi compagni di squadra ma qualsiasi tifoso lo sapeva da quando ha vinto il 1o tour de france. senza l'intervento dei compagni di squadra ne sarebbe uscito "pulito" sulla carta come ora è "pulito" sulla carta nadal.
> i francesi non sono falsi come noi italiani, loro ci han provato a denunciare questi fatti. ma contro al sistema non puoi andare altrimenti becchi le denunce.
> ...



Ma che spasso è leggerti?!

Addirittura UNA CERTEZZAHHHH!

LOL!


----------



## medjai (14 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho mai detto di no sugli altri 2. ma di nadal si sa perchè è palese, nasconderlo è ridicolo, lo sanno tutti e non è un dubbio ma una certezza. ma ti devo spiegare tutte le situazioni che portano a capirlo? sarebbe tempo sprecatissimo.
> 
> armstrong lo hanno denunciato i suoi compagni di squadra ma qualsiasi tifoso lo sapeva da quando ha vinto il 1o tour de france. senza l'intervento dei compagni di squadra ne sarebbe uscito "pulito" sulla carta come ora è "pulito" sulla carta nadal.
> i francesi non sono falsi come noi italiani, loro ci han provato a denunciare questi fatti. ma contro al sistema non puoi andare altrimenti becchi le denunce.
> ...



Parli con una certezza che la realità non ti concede. Se così palese è, perchè non è uscito nulla? Ah si, la polizia spagnola ha distrutto tutto. Poi quando in Francia lo odiavano per anni per vincere sempre il RG, quando l'hanno fatto fare le prove del dopping sicuramente è uscito positiva ma questa gente che tifava contro Nadal, ha fatto sparire le prove. Lo stesso in USA, Australia, Wimbledon, e tanti altri M1000 dove ha fatto le prove del dopping e palesemente è uscito positivo ma è stato tutto coperto. 

È così certo dal tuo punto de vista che non hai NESSUNA certezza. Forse riamane tale solo dentro della tua immaginazione e non nel mondo reale. Ripetto, anche se fosse vero che la polizia spagnola senza nessun senso ha fatto sparire tutto, è impossibile che non sia stato positivo in 15 anni di competizione in tutto il mondo. 

Quindi sostanzie illegali non ha presso nessuna e questo si argomenta con 15 anni di prove negative in tutto il mondo. Un'altra cosa è se intendi che ha presso sostanzie che ora o prima non erano ilegalli. Questo sicuramente è certo. Così come tutto il resto del circuito ATP.


----------



## sipno (14 Ottobre 2020)

medjai ha scritto:


> Parli con una certezza che la realità non ti concede. Se così palese è, perchè non è uscito nulla? Ah si, la polizia spagnola ha distrutto tutto. Poi quando in Francia lo odiavano per anni per vincere sempre il RG, quando l'hanno fatto fare le prove del dopping sicuramente è uscito positiva ma questa gente che tifava contro Nadal, ha fatto sparire le prove. Lo stesso in USA, Australia, Wimbledon, e tanti altri M1000 dove ha fatto le prove del dopping e palesemente è uscito positivo ma è stato tutto coperto.
> 
> È così certo dal tuo punto de vista che non hai NESSUNA certezza. Forse riamane tale solo dentro della tua immaginazione e non nel mondo reale. Ripetto, anche se fosse vero che la polizia spagnola senza nessun senso ha fatto sparire tutto, è impossibile che non sia stato positivo in 15 anni di competizione in tutto il mondo.
> 
> Quindi sostanzie illegali non ha presso nessuna e questo si argomenta con 15 anni di prove negative in tutto il mondo. Un'altra cosa è se intendi che ha presso sostanzie che ora o prima non erano ilegalli. Questo sicuramente è certo. Così come tutto il resto del circuito ATP.



Lodevole il tuo sforzo ma non capirà mai... Non è che non lo capisce, è il classico fan boy di un altro tennista e come tale accusa l'altro.
Lascia perdere, dai.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Lodevole il tuo sforzo ma non capirà mai... Non è che non lo capisce, è il classico fan boy di un altro tennista e come tale accusa l'altro.
> Lascia perdere, dai.



purtroppo questo è il rovescio della medaglia. bellissimo vivere il tennis da 15 anni con 3 mostri ma il risvolto è che ci sono anche tifosi-ultrà che per forza di cose screditano gli altri due per cui non tifano e che sono i rivali.

io adoro il tennis, avrò visto milioni di partite ma non sono riuscito mai ad avere un idolo tennistico come mi è "capitato" con l'Inter, con Pantani o con Tomba negli altri 3 sport che seguo/seguivo.

Detto da un tifoso neutro: per me i discorsi su Nadal erano verosimili fino a un certo punto, poi ha dimostrato di vincere giocando bene perché si è migliorato moltissimi fino a battere Federer pure sull'erba. Djokovic ha vinto 17 slam, cosa gli vuoi dire?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2020)

medjai ha scritto:


> Parli con una certezza che la realità non ti concede. Se così palese è, perchè non è uscito nulla? Ah si, la polizia spagnola ha distrutto tutto. Poi quando in Francia lo odiavano per anni per vincere sempre il RG, quando l'hanno fatto fare le prove del dopping sicuramente è uscito positiva ma questa gente che tifava contro Nadal, ha fatto sparire le prove. Lo stesso in USA, Australia, Wimbledon, e tanti altri M1000 dove ha fatto le prove del dopping e palesemente è uscito positivo ma è stato tutto coperto.
> 
> È così certo dal tuo punto de vista che non hai NESSUNA certezza. Forse riamane tale solo dentro della tua immaginazione e non nel mondo reale. Ripetto, anche se fosse vero che la polizia spagnola senza nessun senso ha fatto sparire tutto, è impossibile che non sia stato positivo in 15 anni di competizione in tutto il mondo.
> 
> Quindi sostanzie illegali non ha presso nessuna e questo si argomenta con 15 anni di prove negative in tutto il mondo. Un'altra cosa è se intendi che ha presso sostanzie che ora o prima non erano ilegalli. Questo sicuramente è certo. Così come tutto il resto del circuito ATP.



ma cosa dici?? chiudo, ciao.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> purtroppo questo è il rovescio della medaglia. bellissimo vivere il tennis da 15 anni con 3 mostri ma il risvolto è che ci sono anche tifosi-ultrà che per forza di cose screditano gli altri due per cui non tifano e che sono i rivali.
> 
> io adoro il tennis, avrò visto milioni di partite ma non sono riuscito mai ad avere un idolo tennistico come mi è "capitato" con l'Inter, con Pantani o con Tomba negli altri 3 sport che seguo/seguivo.
> 
> Detto da un tifoso neutro: per me i discorsi su Nadal erano verosimili fino a un certo punto, poi ha dimostrato di vincere giocando bene perché si è migliorato moltissimi fino a battere Federer pure sull'erba. Djokovic ha vinto 17 slam, cosa gli vuoi dire?



tifosi ultrà?? sai cosa me ne frega a me di quella farsa che è diventato il tennis? ne ho a sufficienza di vedere la juve fregare scudetti a destra e a manca, figurati se mi preoccupo per il tennis.
c'è da essere un ultrà sel calcio italiano per sapere che la juve ruba? lo sanno perfino in danimarca. stessa cosa con questi personaggi famosi del tennis


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tifosi ultrà?? sai cosa me ne frega a me di quella farsa che è diventato il tennis? ne ho a sufficienza di vedere la juve fregare scudetti a destra e a manca, figurati se mi preoccupo per il tennis.
> c'è da essere un ultrà sel calcio italiano per sapere che la juve ruba? lo sanno perfino in danimarca. stessa cosa con questi personaggi famosi del tennis



ma tu parli di farsa per la questione doping o per la roba delle scommesse? pensi che ci siano match alterati dalla droga o match venduti o ambedue le cose?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> ma tu parli di farsa per la questione doping o per la roba delle scommesse? pensi che ci siano match alterati dalla droga o match venduti o ambedue le cose?



sinceramente la cosa delle scommesse non so cosa sia.. non escludo che le scommesse siano una piaga dello sport.
io seguo quasi tutti gli sport da tanto e ormai ho capito come gira. se vuoi creare soldi devi creare miti e dualismi. una volta che li hai creati li devi spremere fino alla fine. sto parlando di doping legalizzato per creare soldi quindi, ne abbiamo ormai troppi esempi.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2020)

Sonego a Vienna batte Djokovic 6-2 6-1 e raggiunge la semifinale.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sonego a Vienna batte Djokovic 6-2 6-1 e raggiunge la semifinale.


Grande Sonego ma a Nole che gli è successo?


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Grande Sonego ma a Nole che gli è successo?




Nulla di particolare, non c'era. Falloso, sprecone, quasi rimbambito. Probabilmente si aspettava un match facile. Per intenderci: questa è la peggior sconfitta del serbo nelle partite giocate al meglio dei tre set.


----------



## kipstar (16 Dicembre 2020)

leggo in giro che c'è la possibilità che Roger si ritiri....spero che non sia così.....


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Sarà Djokovic-Medvedev la finale degli Australian Open.
Medvedev supera agilmente Tsitsipas in tre set. 
Domani la finale tra le donne: Brady Vs Osaka
Domenica la finale maschile


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Medvedev non lo sopporto però è in formissima. Vedremo


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Per me vince Medvedev. Anche se Djokovic ha vinto 8 finali su 8 agli Australian Open


----------



## Pit96 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Ero stato troppo pessimista 

Djokovic stravince in tre set, senza problemi. Ha giocato alla grande, ma va detto che Medvedev non è stato all'altezza. Troppo nervoso, non me lo aspettavo. Nella finale di due anni fa agli US Open aveva dimostrato di avere carattere e non mollare mai. Oggi invece non c'è stata partita


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Che dominio Nole.
Contentissimo. 
Grandeeee


----------



## Pit96 (11 Giugno 2021)

Ma che cosa ha fatto Djokovic? Ho visto la partita in contemporanea con quella della nazionale. Battuto Nadal in semifinale, partita incredibile, livello altissimo. Impresa di Nole che provoca la terza sconfitta di Nadal sul terreno di Parigi in oltre 100 partite. Mostruoso.

Ora però c'è la finale contro Tsitsipas


----------



## vannu994 (20 Giugno 2021)

Qualcuno sta vedendo la finale del Queen&#8217;s? Matteo era partito bene, però al momento la vedo molto dura.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Giugno 2021)

.


----------



## vannu994 (20 Giugno 2021)

Alla fine è andata nel migliore dei modi, il servizio di matteo ha fatto la differenza in un match non al massimo delle sue possibilità dove il suo dritto non è stato particolarmente micidiale. Grande risultato, dopo il secondo set mi ero un po&#8217; spaventato perché Norrie era rientrato molto bene in partita e concedeva veramente poco. Comunque scriviamo il nome di un Italiano nell&#8217;albo di un torneo di grande importanza storica come il Queen&#8217;s. Ora testa a Wimbledon &#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2021)

Federer avanza a Wimbledon, battuto Norrie 6-4 6-4 5-7 6-4.

Mi dispiace per Sonego, ma sarebbe un sogno vedere Roger trionfare per una volta ancora.

Daje!


----------



## bmb (4 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2374496 ha scritto:


> Federer avanza a Wimbledon, battuto Norrie 6-4 6-4 5-7 6-4.
> 
> Mi dispiace per Sonego, ma sarebbe un sogno vedere Roger trionfare per una volta ancora.
> 
> Daje!



Torneo che è già di Djokovic ancor prima di iniziare.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2374553 ha scritto:


> Torneo che è già di Djokovic ancor prima di iniziare.



Sì, probabile, non mi faccio grandi illusioni.

Però ...


----------



## bmb (4 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2374640 ha scritto:


> Sì, probabile, non mi faccio grandi illusioni.
> 
> Però ...



Sarebbe, probabilmente, il momento più grande di tutti i tempi a livello sportivo. Vediamo se i Dei del Tennis faranno incrociare qualche astro.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2374666 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe, probabilmente, il momento più grande di tutti i tempi a livello sportivo. Vediamo se i Dei del Tennis faranno incrociare qualche astro.



Assolutamente. Roger trascende il tennis.

Questa. Questa e basta, poi può lasciare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Luglio 2021)

da quando roger è diventato culo e pataglia col dopato, per me ha schiuso.
preferisco nole, ma non seguo più molto. io tifavo per lui.


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2021)

titoli di coda...


----------



## kipstar (7 Luglio 2021)

non può finire così......


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2021)

Sono triste. Ma triste forte.

Questo periodo di vairus si sta rivelando una tragedia da tutti i punti di vista, eventi funesti si accavallano senza dare tregua, una vera e propria carneficina.

Mamma mia, che epoca buia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Luglio 2021)

Non c'è più con la testa


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2021)

Ma non poteva scoppiare contro Sonego invece che farsi umiliare da sto Scesny o come diavolo si chiama?


----------



## Tsitsipas (7 Luglio 2021)

Roger avrebbe già perso contro Mannarino al primo turno senza l'infortunio del francese


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (7 Luglio 2021)

Semifinali Wimbledon:
Djokovic-Shapovalov
BERRETTINI-Hurkacz.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Luglio 2021)

Berrettini è straordinario ma tutta l'attenzione viene riservato a quel altro, benvenuti nel mondo che gira al contrario


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2376828 ha scritto:


> Berrettini e straordinario ma tutta l'attenzione viene riservato a quel altro, benvenuto nel mondo che gira al contrario



che sarebbe?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2021)

un grandissimo Berrettini, mi spiace che non ci sia la sfida con Roger


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2376829 ha scritto:


> che sarebbe?



Sinner credo


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2376829 ha scritto:


> che sarebbe?



Sinner


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Luglio 2021)

Oggi non le ho viste ma sapevo che sarebbe stata durissima per Roger, non si arriva a questo punto a Wimbledon e si batte Medvedev per niente,
E comunque visto il recente rientro, visto che ha fatto praticamente solo il RG e Halle dove ha fatto quasi tutti tie e perso in modo piuttosto netto mentalmente e fisicamente contro Auger, ogni partita qui a Wimble sarebbe stata difficile. Solo il secondo turno è stato "facile" ed è stato graziato al primo turno.

Roger per me è idolo ma non è certo uno solido mentalmente e schiacciasassi come Nadal. Gli unforced error e le palle break che non converte si sprecano e me li sogno la notte.
Ha letteralmente buttato il 21 slam due anni fa, grazie a Dio ero al mare e non l'ho vista ma mi hanno detto che ha avuto match point pure. Non credo che gli possa mai più ricapitare.

Detto questo l'erba è così, in passato mi pare abbia perso ai primi turni persino lui da Stakkosky, Querrey, Tsonga...e ricordo che stava perdendo anche da Benneteau ma poi si prese una storta e si ritirò.
Secondo me fa un altro anno in base anche a quanto stanno bene Nadal e Djokovic, ma se Nole arriva a 21 si ritira. A 35 anni magari ce la fai ancora ma a 40 mentre gli altri ne hanno 35 o meno la differenza è troppa


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2021)

DavidGoffin;2376952 ha scritto:


> Oggi non le ho viste ma sapevo che sarebbe stata durissima per Roger, non si arriva a questo punto a Wimbledon e si batte Medvedev per niente,
> E comunque visto il recente rientro, visto che ha fatto praticamente solo il RG e Halle dove ha fatto quasi tutti tie e perso in modo piuttosto netto mentalmente e fisicamente contro Auger, ogni partita qui a Wimble sarebbe stata difficile. Solo il secondo turno è stato "facile" ed è stato graziato al primo turno.
> 
> Roger per me è idolo ma non è certo uno solido mentalmente e schiacciasassi come Nadal. Gli unforced error e le palle break che non converte si sprecano e me li sogno la notte.
> ...



per me ha già fatto un paio d'anni di troppo.
gente come lui o valentino rossi non può rendersi ridicola in questo modo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2377008 ha scritto:


> per me ha già fatto un paio d'anni di troppo.
> gente come lui o valentino rossi non può rendersi ridicola in questo modo.



Non credo che arrivare comunque ai quarti di wimbledon sia rendersi ridicoli..è evidente che l'infortunio, il doppio intervento e l'anno di inattività totale l'hanno minato fisicamente..

Per me dovrebbe chiudere dopo tokyo, o al massimo allo US Open..è stato il più grande ma ormai non ha senso continuare così..

Un altro wimbledon? mah..a 40 anni mi parrebbe impossibile..


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2377029 ha scritto:


> Non credo che arrivare comunque ai quarti di wimbledon sia rendersi ridicoli..è evidente che l'infortunio, il doppio intervento e l'anno di inattività totale l'hanno minato fisicamente..
> 
> Per me dovrebbe chiudere dopo tokyo, o al massimo allo US Open..è stato il più grande ma ormai non ha senso continuare così..
> 
> Un altro wimbledon? mah..a 40 anni mi parrebbe impossibile..



Io credo che fisicamente sia a posto, data l'inattività, operazioni subite e quant'altro, che devono essere riassorbite. Sicuramente avrebbe dovuto disputare altri matches prima di Wimbledon. A mio parere la sconfitta è stata esclusivamente di natura psicologica (con una minima parte di tattica sbagliata).

Secondo me ha qualcosa da correggere nella testa.

Lo vedo insicuro, non azzarda più i colpi, ha paura di far male all'avversario.

E' come se, spero di spiegarmi bene, e' lui stesso che si dà 40 anni, e quindi si comporta da 40enne, quindi goffo e arido di creatività. Ti dicono "sei vecchio, smetti", e tu alla fine credi che abbiano ragione, anche se in realtà puoi devastare i tuoi avversari.

Io credo che possa andare avanti un paio di anni ancora, ma se ne deve convincere. O se ne convince seriamente o è meglio che smetta subito.


----------



## Tsitsipas (8 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2377065 ha scritto:


> Io credo che fisicamente sia a posto, data l'inattività, operazioni subite e quant'altro, che devono essere riassorbite. Sicuramente avrebbe dovuto disputare altri matches prima di Wimbledon. A mio parere la sconfitta è stata esclusivamente di natura psicologica (con una minima parte di tattica sbagliata).
> 
> Secondo me ha qualcosa da correggere nella testa.
> 
> ...



Ieri ha sbagliato una volèe a rete sul 2-3 del tiebreak del secondo set in modo imbarazzante. il punto decisivo della partita. si è inginocchiato mancando la palla. fa troppi errori gratuiti, ha scarsa mobilità e tenuta atletica e spesso affossa il dritto a rete da fondo campo.

è chiaro che vuole privilegiare la vita familiare e ridurre viaggi e spostamenti. non puoi presentarti a Londra con 8 partite giocate in un anno e mezzo (a 40 anni). stava trovando il suo tennis a Parigi ma si è fermato in modo inspiegabile. tutto questo lo paghi. federer non può accontentarsi della prospettiva di vincere i 250, ma non può neanche fare 5 tornei in un anno sperando di vincere wimbedon.

djokovic gli avrebbe lasciato 6 games se si fossero incontrati.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2021)

Tsitsipas;2377086 ha scritto:


> Ieri ha sbagliato una volèe a rete sul 2-3 del tiebreak del secondo set in modo imbarazzante. il punto decisivo della partita. si è inginocchiato mancando la palla. fa troppi errori gratuiti, ha scarsa mobilità e tenuta atletica e spesso affossa il dritto a rete da fondo campo.
> 
> è chiaro che vuole privilegiare la vita familiare e ridurre viaggi e spostamenti. non puoi presentarti a Londra con 8 partite giocate in un anno e mezzo (a 40 anni). stava trovando il suo tennis a Parigi ma si è fermato in modo inspiegabile. tutto questo lo paghi. federer non può accontentarsi della prospettiva di vincere i 250, ma non può neanche fare 5 tornei in un anno sperando di vincere wimbedon.
> 
> djokovic gli avrebbe lasciato 6 games se si fossero incontrati.



Certo, può essere.

Infatti per questo dicevo che secondo me dovrebbe scegliere, insieme al suo team e alla sua famiglia.

Ripeto, magari sbaglio, ma questo episodio era più che preventivabile date le premesse. In fondo nel 2019 stava per vincere, e in questi due anni è stato praticamente fermo.

Adesso secondo me deve semplicemente scegliere, andare avanti traccheggiando non ha senso. Ovvio, sarebbe solo per pochissimo altro tempo ancora.

Purtroppo Roger è di fondo una persona estremamente sensibile, e questi aspetti della personalità non si cambiano. Il rischio è che, a fronte di una completa ripresa fisica e tecnica, ricaschi comunque nel solito vortice emotivo.

Da una parte è stato controproducente aver riprovato a Wimbledon. Ovviamente era un'occasione irrinunciabile, ma col senno di poi era meglio se soprassedeva e competeva anno prossimo. Può darsi che la botta psicologica lo stronchi definitivamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2377029 ha scritto:


> Non credo che arrivare comunque ai quarti di wimbledon sia rendersi ridicoli..è evidente che l'infortunio, il doppio intervento e l'anno di inattività totale l'hanno minato fisicamente..
> 
> Per me dovrebbe chiudere dopo tokyo, o al massimo allo US Open..è stato il più grande ma ormai non ha senso continuare così..
> 
> Un altro wimbledon? mah..a 40 anni mi parrebbe impossibile..



per uno come lui per me si, anche perchè poteva benissimo uscire al 1o turno......


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2377065 ha scritto:


> Io credo che fisicamente sia a posto, data l'inattività, operazioni subite e quant'altro, che devono essere riassorbite. Sicuramente avrebbe dovuto disputare altri matches prima di Wimbledon. A mio parere la sconfitta è stata esclusivamente di natura psicologica (con una minima parte di tattica sbagliata).
> 
> Secondo me ha qualcosa da correggere nella testa.
> 
> ...



Mah...per me è proprio il fisico che non risponde più..e anche gli infortuni ti bloccano la testa


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2377260 ha scritto:


> Mah...per me è proprio il fisico che non risponde più..e anche gli infortuni ti bloccano la testa



Ma potrebbe essere, per carità, ci sta. Che sia solo una questione emotiva è una mia sensazione.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2377029 ha scritto:


> Non credo che arrivare comunque ai quarti di wimbledon sia rendersi ridicoli..è evidente che l'infortunio, il doppio intervento e l'anno di inattività totale l'hanno minato fisicamente..


.


Un altro anno credo lo possa tenere, ma giocare solo i 4 slam avendo quindi poche chance di vincerle per ovvi motivi non so quanto possa essere intelligente. Potrebbe vincere qualche 500 o 1000 in più magari Basilea e la Roger's Cup, sicuramente i tornei ci tengono che si presenti ancora.
Se non si fosse operato sarebbe stato molto più allenato e un Nadal per dire su cemento o erba lo batte ancora, della next gen dipende da chi è in giornata


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2021)

Sinner vince ATP 500 di Washington


----------



## Pit96 (9 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sinner vince ATP 500 di Washington


Come detto e ridetto più volte, questi ragazzi vanno fatti crescere in pace. Possono perdere al primo turno di uno slam e poi possono giocarsi la vittoria di un torneo. È normalissimo alla loro età. 
Bravo Sinner, continua così


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2021)

In un 2021 assurdo per gli sportivi italiani Camila Giorgi trionfa al torneo master 1000 di Montreal! Battuta la Pliskova in finale 6-3 7-5


----------



## Snake (15 Agosto 2021)

Intanto Federer si opera di nuovo al ginocchio


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In un 2021 assurdo per gli sportivi italiani Camila Giorgi trionfa al torneo master 1000 di Montreal! Battuta la Pliskova in finale 6-3 7-5


.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In un 2021 assurdo per gli sportivi italiani Camila Giorgi trionfa al torneo master 1000 di Montreal! Battuta la Pliskova in finale 6-3 7-5


Una ragazza che se non fosse stato per il padre, avrebbe fatto cose eccelse.
Speriamo che alla soglia dei 30 anni abbia superato le difficoltà che la hanno limitata finora. Brava brava


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Agosto 2021)

La Giorgi finalmente vince qualcosa di importante dopo una vita


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

gran passera. quindi sempre brava


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gran passera. quindi sempre brava


Con questa ogni notte è un grande slam.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In un 2021 assurdo per gli sportivi italiani Camila Giorgi trionfa al torneo master 1000 di Montreal! Battuta la Pliskova in finale 6-3 7-5



É la seconda italiana di sempre a vincere un 1000.

É una grandissima impresa che vale una carriera.

Brava!

Adesso mi aspetto un buon US Open.

A Cincinnati puó anche darla su.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2021)

Si potrebbe cambiare forse solo con la Pennetta.


----------



## folletto (15 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In un 2021 assurdo per gli sportivi italiani Camila Giorgi trionfa al torneo master 1000 di Montreal! Battuta la Pliskova in finale 6-3 7-5


Quando l’ho vista giocare mi son sempre chiesto come faceva a non essere più avanti in classifica, una ragazza con dei numeri e anche una bella gnocchetta


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Agosto 2021)

Bravissima Camila, per lei ho sempre avuto un debole.


----------



## Raryof (16 Agosto 2021)

Un tempo andavamo in giro con la Schiavone.. now we here.
La Giorgi è sempre stata un grandissimo talento ma senza controllo, né mentale né come colpi, tirava sempre a tutta, non aspettava mai l'avversaria, sempre stata frenetica e probabilmente allenata male in questi particolari.
Adesso sembra scesa come "intensità" e quindi più in controllo di quella potenza che comunque ha sempre avuto, più matura, per farla breve, se deve rimandare di là la pallina la rimanda senza cercare il punto.
Le consiglierei di lasciare a casa il padre e di farsi consigliare da altri, adesso che ha capito come deve approcciare ai match sta a lei farsi questo anno a tutta.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

Sulla gnoccagine delle tenniste, per me la Sharapova number 1.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Agosto 2021)

già finita l'avventura agli US OPEN della Giorgi...aveva trovato subito un avversaria forte...mi pare top 10 o giu di li


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Partita pazzesca tra Alcaraz e Tsitsipas! Lo spagnolo è un talento puro. Mamma mia che rovescio ma sopratutto che personalità tiene il murciano!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Incredibile vince il 18enne spagnolo nel tie break dell'ultimo set grazie ad un tennis spaziale, aggressivo come pochi. La miglior partita del torneo fino ad oggi!


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Incredibile vince il 18enne spagnolo nel tie break dell'ultimo set grazie ad un tennis spaziale, aggressivo come pochi. La miglior partita del torneo fino ad oggi!


speriamo soppianti nadal definitivamente!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (4 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Incredibile vince il 18enne spagnolo nel tie break dell'ultimo set grazie ad un tennis spaziale, aggressivo come pochi. La miglior partita del torneo fino ad oggi!


Prossimo dominatore del circuito a mani bassissime


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Grande Coyote! ma tu sei un Federiano o piuttosto un"tifoso" diDjokovic


----------



## folletto (4 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Incredibile vince il 18enne spagnolo nel tie break dell'ultimo set grazie ad un tennis spaziale, aggressivo come pochi. La miglior partita del torneo fino ad oggi!



Visto giocare una volta Alcaraz, tanta roba davvero


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Prossimo dominatore del circuito a mani bassissime


Cocco forse hai ragione il raggazzo ha un talento enorme. Non so se hai visto la partita ma il ragazzo ha fatto di tutto e di piu, il suo rovescio a due mani sembrava quello del Djoker del 2011 cioé ha tirato delle sassate assurde sia nella diagonale che nel lungo linea! Ha riuscito anche tutte le sue smorzate , Tsistipas non ci ha capito nulla.
Sto pensando che la generazione Alcaraz Sinner Sonego puo fare molto male tra pochi mesi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Visto giocare una volta Alcaraz, tanta roba davvero


Folletto ne avevo sentito parlare e oggi mi ha veramente incantato. Al di là del talento, il ragazzo ha una grande personalita cioé nel quarto set prende una bel ruota di bicicletta 6-0 e nel quinto set gioca un tennis cosmico. 
Forte forte Carlitos


----------



## Coccosheva81 (4 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Cocco forse hai ragione il raggazzo ha un talento enorme. Non so se hai visto la partita ma il ragazzo ha fatto di tutto e di piu, il suo rovescio a due mani sembrava quello del Djoker del 2011 cioé ha tirato delle sassate assurde sia nella diagonale che nel lungo linea! Ha riuscito anche tutte le sue smorzate , Tsistipas non ci ha capito nulla.
> Sto pensando che la generazione Alcaraz Sinner Sonego puo fare molto male tra pochi mesi.


Ha seppellito Tsitsipas di smorzate perfette, ha giocato i punti importanti in modo glaciale, ha un dritto che già ora fa i buchi in terra, il rovescio é solido, potente e molto piatto ma deve migliorare il back e anche a rete ci sa stare.
É completo e con la testa giusta, vincerà tantissimo sul cemento e sul rosso, farà più fatica sul veloce indoor e su erba, sembra di descrivere un piccolo Nadal destrorso, anche se non credo arriverà a quei livelli


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Descrizione perfetta . Il murciano dovrà darsi un po piu di margine di securità in rovescio mettendo a volte, piu ampiezza piu lift, come ha saputo fare Djoko col suo dritto. Quando penso ad un rovescio perfetto a due mani mi viene subito in mente Nalbandian, una pura goduria. 

Anch'io non credo che possa arrivarea quel livello. Nadal ha il colpo piu mortale della storia quel dritto sul rosso pff l'ho visto in diretta a Roland garros ed è veramente terrificante. Djoko è un marziano nella diagonale di rovescio perché riuscire a controllare quell'effeto diabolico violentissimo è qualcosa di paranormale .


----------



## Pit96 (4 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Incredibile vince il 18enne spagnolo nel tie break dell'ultimo set grazie ad un tennis spaziale, aggressivo come pochi. La miglior partita del torneo fino ad oggi!


Non ho mai visto una sua partita ma se ne parla molto bene. Ho visto ora solo gli highlights e devo dire che ha una potenza impressionante.
Speriamo ci faccia divertire in futuro (magari insieme a Sinner).
Nella parte bassa del tabellone sembra essere quasi fatta per Medvedev
Dall'altra parte ci sono ancora Djokovic, Berrettini (che non so se possa arrivare fino in fondo) e Zverev

Tra le donne tifo tutta la vita per la Andreescu, ma non penso che ritrovi la forma di due anni fa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Partita pazzesca tra Alcaraz e Tsitsipas! Lo spagnolo è un talento puro. Mamma mia che rovescio ma sopratutto che personalità tiene il murciano!



Alcaraz Sinner…. Magari i nuovi McEnroe-Lendl

Peccato che io tenevo a Superbrat


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Cocco forse hai ragione il raggazzo ha un talento enorme. Non so se hai visto la partita ma il ragazzo ha fatto di tutto e di piu, il suo rovescio a due mani sembrava quello del Djoker del 2011 cioé ha tirato delle sassate assurde sia nella diagonale che nel lungo linea! Ha riuscito anche tutte le sue smorzate , Tsistipas non ci ha capito nulla.
> Sto pensando che la generazione Alcaraz Sinner Sonego puo fare molto male tra pochi mesi.



Il Tennis si sta preparando ad una nuova etá dell’oro. I “big fuor” ormai sono destinati a uscire di scena a breve (penso che anche Djoko se raggiungesse il grande Slam possa mollare la presa. Ma dietro c’é una marea di talenti eccezionali.
A parte Thiem che é l’unico della generazione di mezzo:
Medvedev, Tsitsipas, Zverev, Rublev, Berrettini,Shapovalov, Auger-Alassiene, Sinner, De Minaur, Bublik, Korda, Alcaraz, Musetti, Humbert, qualcuno dei giovani americani che emergerà…..

Sará spettacolo


----------



## Pit96 (4 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Tennis si sta preparando ad una nuova etá dell’oro. I “big fuor” ormai sono destinati a uscire di scena a breve (penso che anche Djoko se raggiungesse il grande Slam possa mollare la presa. Ma dietro c’é una marea di talenti eccezionali.
> A parte Thiem che é l’unico della generazione di mezzo:
> Medvedev, Tsitsipas, Zverev, Rublev, Berrettini,Shapovalov, Auger-Alassiene, Sinner, De Minaur, Bublik, Korda, Alcaraz, Musetti, Humbert, qualcuno dei giovani americani che emergerà…..
> 
> Sará spettacolo


Vero, però lasciamo ancora qualche slam a Djokovic  (Nadal secondo me ha ancora qualche RG in canna, fisico permettendo)

Poi sinceramente non saprò per chi tifare. Medvedev e Sinner al momento sono i miei "giovani" preferiti. Però anche Shapovalov e Bublik (che però non credo vincerà mai qualcosa) sono uno spettacolo da vedere


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai visto una sua partita ma se ne parla molto bene. Ho visto ora solo gli highlights e devo dire che ha una potenza impressionante.
> Speriamo ci faccia divertire in futuro (magari insieme a Sinner).
> Nella parte bassa del tabellone sembra essere quasi fatta per Medvedev
> Dall'altra parte ci sono ancora Djokovic, Berrettini (che non so se possa arrivare fino in fondo) e Zverev
> ...


Sinner , magari! Musetti è anche molto promettente, rovescio a una mano favoloso e tocco di palla da artista.
Tra le donne sono del tuo parere mi piace la Andreescu con il suo stile esplosivo. Ma occhio al piccolo fenomeno Leylah Fernandez, il suo braccio sinistro è meraviglioso, belllissima da vedere , anche lei ha fatto impazzzire Osaka con qualche drop shot di alta scuola.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Alcaraz Sinner…. Magari i nuovi McEnroe-Lendl
> 
> Peccato che io tenevo a Superbrat


Il bello è che il milanismo è sempre ben rappresentato


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Tennis si sta preparando ad una nuova etá dell’oro. I “big fuor” ormai sono destinati a uscire di scena a breve (penso che anche Djoko se raggiungesse il grande Slam possa mollare la presa. Ma dietro c’é una marea di talenti eccezionali.
> A parte Thiem che é l’unico della generazione di mezzo:
> Medvedev, Tsitsipas, Zverev, Rublev, Berrettini,Shapovalov, Auger-Alassiene, Sinner, De Minaur, Bublik, Korda, Alcaraz, Musetti, Humbert, qualcuno dei giovani americani che emergerà…..
> 
> Sará spettacolo


Nessuno di questi raggiungerà mai Tecnicamente i vari Federer e Djoko.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il Tennis si sta preparando ad una nuova etá dell’oro. I “big fuor” ormai sono destinati a uscire di scena a breve (penso che anche Djoko se raggiungesse il grande Slam possa mollare la presa. Ma dietro c’é una marea di talenti eccezionali.
> A parte Thiem che é l’unico della generazione di mezzo:
> Medvedev, Tsitsipas, Zverev, Rublev, Berrettini,Shapovalov, Auger-Alassiene, Sinner, De Minaur, Bublik, Korda, Alcaraz, Musetti, Humbert, qualcuno dei giovani americani che emergerà…..
> 
> Sará spettacolo


D'accordo con te c'è una grande densità e tanto talento nella nuova generazione e sarà un gran divertimento
.Il tennis è uno sport meraviglioso ma molto complicato dal punto di vista mentale. I piu bravi saranno quelli con una volontà di ferro


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Nessuno di questi raggiungerà mai Tecnicamente i vari Federer e Djoko.


Vero caro rossonero 71 ma quanti giocatori hanno raggiunto Pele o Maradona. Quei due insieme a Nadal hanno portato il tennis a dei livelli mai visti.


----------



## Snake (4 Settembre 2021)

Alcaraz sembra un talento generazionale, cosa che nel tennis non si vede da djokovic teenager e che poi è il motivo per il quale a 35 anni ancora dominano quei due (e fino a poco tempo fa Federer stesso). il fatto che abbia battuto tisisipas che è uno dei tre migliori della generazione 97-99 è molto indicativo, peraltro questo fino a pochi mesi fa non sapeva manco cosa fosse il cemento, giocava sempre e solo sulla terra. ieri veramente esaltante, ho visto la partita col commento di espn e i telecronisti erano sbalorditi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> (Nadal secondo me ha ancora qualche RG in canna, fisico permettendo)
> 
> Poi sinceramente non saprò per chi tifare. Medvedev e Sinner al momento sono i miei "giovani" preferiti. Però anche Shapovalov e Bublik (che però non credo vincerà mai qualcosa) sono uno spettacolo da vedere


Grande Pit! Chiudiamo questa storia a 25


----------



## Coccosheva81 (4 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Vero caro rossonero 71 ma quanti giocatori hanno raggiunto Pele o Maradona. Quei due insieme a Nadal hanno portato il tennis a dei livelli mai visti.


Io mi immagino una fase di transizione come fu il post Sampras-Agassi e prima di Federer, con un grande equilibrio ma nessun vero fenomeno, con i vari giivanissimi Alcaraz, Sinner che si spartiranno qualche Slam insieme a Medvedev Zverev Tsitsipas e perché no anche Berrettini.
Questi ultimi sono tutti ottimi giocatori ma con grandi lacune chi tecniche chi mentali, sarei enormemente stupito se chiunque di loro riuscisse a vincere più di 5 Slam


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Io mi immagino una fase di transizione come fu il post Sampras-Agassi e prima di Federer, con un grande equilibrio ma nessun vero fenomeno, con i vari giivanissimi Alcaraz, Sinner che si spartiranno qualche Slam insieme a Medvedev Zverev Tsitsipas e perché no anche Berrettini.
> Questi ultimi sono tutti ottimi giocatori ma con grandi lacune chi tecniche chi mentali, sarei enormemente stupito se chiunque di loro riuscisse a vincere più di 5 Slam


Giustissima la tua analisi. Il livello mentale del big 3 è veramente assurdo e quasi irragiungibile. A 19 anni Nadal era già una macchina di guerra .


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Settembre 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Io mi immagino una fase di transizione come fu il post Sampras-Agassi e prima di Federer, con un grande equilibrio ma nessun vero fenomeno, con i vari giivanissimi Alcaraz, Sinner che si spartiranno qualche Slam insieme a Medvedev Zverev Tsitsipas e perché no anche Berrettini.
> Questi ultimi sono tutti ottimi giocatori ma con grandi lacune chi tecniche chi mentali, sarei enormemente stupito se chiunque di loro riuscisse a vincere più di 5 Slam


Ho rispsosto al tuo ieri ma ho dimenticato di cliccare su replica e dove ti dicevo:

"Descrizione perfetta . Il murciano dovrà darsi un po piu di margine di securità in rovescio mettendo a volte, piu ampiezza piu lift, come ha saputo fare Djoko col suo dritto. Quando penso ad un rovescio perfetto a due mani mi viene subito in mente Nalbandian, una pura goduria.

Anch'io non credo che possa arrivarea quel livello. Nadal ha il colpo piu mortale della storia quel dritto sul rosso pff l'ho visto in diretta a Roland garros ed è veramente terrificante. Djoko è un marziano nella diagonale di rovescio perché riuscire a controllare quell'effeto diabolico violentissimo è qualcosa di paranormale .


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Settembre 2021)

Grande Sinner!! Vittoria in 5 sets alla Djokvic cioé con l'intero stadio intero che tifava contro. . Ha zittito il pubblico che tifava spudoramente per Monfils. Jannik con i controcoglioni!


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande Coyote! ma tu sei un Federiano o piuttosto un"tifoso" diDjokovic


matto di federer fino ad un paio di anni fa. poi ha iniziato ad amoreggiare con nadal e non mi è piaciuto per niente. sono rimasto molto deluso.
djoko mi piace e mi sta simpatico. spero faccia il grand slam.

e tu?


----------



## El picinin (5 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande Sinner!! Vittoria in 5 sets alla Djokvic cioé con l'intero stadio intero che tifava contro. . Ha zittito il pubblico che tifava spudoramente per Monfils. Jannik con i controcoglioni!


Si ma deve migliorare molto,gioca sempre uguale,deve imparare a variare,ed allora si potrebbero aprire scenari interessanti.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Settembre 2021)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Si ma deve migliorare molto,gioca sempre uguale,deve imparare a variare,ed allora si potrebbero aprire scenari interessanti.


Vero,monotematico.
Sembra la Errani al maschile, meglio Berrettini.


----------



## El picinin (5 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vero,monotematico.
> Sembra la Errani al maschile, meglio Berrettini.


Berrettini senza il sevizio sarebbe al massimo nei primi trenta,anche se ultimamente e migliorato molto in alcuni colpi.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Settembre 2021)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Berrettini senza il sevizio sarebbe al massimo nei primi trenta,anche se ultimamente e migliorato molto in alcuni colpi.


Certamente il sevizio lo aiuta molto, ma il suo dritto non è tanto da meno.
ultimamente ha fatto progressi anche a rete e stasera ha giocato bene a volo.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Settembre 2021)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Si ma deve migliorare molto,gioca sempre uguale,deve imparare a variare,ed allora si potrebbero aprire scenari interessanti.


Completamente d’accord. Ogni tanto qualche taglio o qualche variazione lo renderebbero meno prevedibile. Anche Il servizio dovrebbe migliorare.
ma vista l’età c’è la possibilità che giocando possa affinare le sue qualita’


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> matto di federer fino ad un paio di anni fa. poi ha iniziato ad amoreggiare con nadal e non mi è piaciuto per niente. sono rimasto molto deluso.
> djoko mi piace e mi sta simpatico. spero faccia il grand slam.
> 
> e tu?


Grande tifoso del Djoker . Quando era nessuno e imitava Federer Nadal era simpatico poi dal 2011 in su è diventato the bad cop e l'ho amato di piu.
Ma non sono folle da non apprezzare il tennis poesia di federer, la perfezione al livello di classe e di bellezza. Chissà se aveva cambiato prima del 2017 il settacio della sua racchetta( piu largo) cosa sarebbe successo?

Come te non capisco questa storia d'amore con Nadal, ***...ok il rispetto ma preferisco quando la rivalità è sana ma vera, senza pietà.
A me piaceva quando Federer trattava Djoko come un giocatore fortunato( semifinale us open 2011,) del resto i due non si amano e va benissmo cosi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vero,monotematico.
> Sembra la Errani al maschile, meglio Berrettini.


Ciao Rossonero 71, vero quelllo che dici pero ha solo vent'anni , il ragazzo è serio e puo migliorare tanto. 
In termine di talento puro, di brillantezza è chiaro che il piu dotato è Musetti. Berettini è bravissimo ma sulla diagonale di rovescio deve ancora lavorare ma mi sembra chiaro che sia il piu pronto per vincere uno slam cioé lo vedo prossimamente vincitore a Wimbledon


----------



## El picinin (5 Settembre 2021)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Completamente d’accord. Ogni tanto qualche taglio o qualche variazione lo renderebbero meno prevedibile. Anche Il servizio dovrebbe migliorare.
> ma vista l’età c’è la possibilità che giocando possa affinare le sue qualita’


Penso che tra un po' si debba liberare di Piatti,grande tecnico ,ma imposta i suoi giocatori tutti alla stessa maniera.


----------



## Masanijey (5 Settembre 2021)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Si ma deve migliorare molto,gioca sempre uguale,deve imparare a variare,ed allora si potrebbero aprire scenari interessanti.


È vero, ma dubito riuscirà a cambiare. Mi ricorda un po' la prima Giorgi, si dicevano le stesse cose anche di lei.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande tifoso del Djoker . Quando era nessuno e imitava Federer Nadal era simpatico poi dal 2011 in su è diventato the bad cop e l'ho amato di piu.
> Ma non sono folle da non apprezzare il tennis poesia di federer, la perfezione al livello di classe e di bellezza. Chissà se aveva cambiato prima del 2017 il settacio della sua racchetta( piu largo) cosa sarebbe successo?
> 
> Come te non capisco questa storia d'amore con Nadal, ***...ok il rispetto ma preferisco quando la rivalità è sana ma vera, senza pietà.
> A me piaceva quando Federer trattava Djoko come un giocatore fortunato( semifinale us open 2011,) del resto i due non si amano e va benissmo cosi.


mi piace di lui che li ha tutti contro. e questo è un grande segno che lui è meglio degli altri..
dal 2019 federer si è innamorato di nadal ed era già qualche anno che entrambi gli facevano la guerra.
sai parlare di dualismo per loro 2 era meglio che parlare di duello a 3. poi non mi va che il mio idolo (ex) federer si metta in combutta con un dopato stile armstrong.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi piace di lui che li ha tutti contro. e questo è un grande segno che lui è meglio degli altri..
> dal 2019 federer si è innamorato di nadal ed era già qualche anno che entrambi gli facevano la guerra.
> sai parlare di dualismo per loro 2 era meglio che parlare di duello a 3. poi non mi va che *il mio idolo (ex) federer si metta in combutta con un dopato stile armstrong.*


Scivolata a piedi uniti alla Carlos Mozer sullo spagnolo . Vedo che non lo stimi per niente.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

Iniziato il match Sinner-Zverev. Sinceramente dò poche possibilità all'Italiano. Vincesse sarebbe uno step importante. Ma purtroppo ci credo poco.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gran passera. quindi sempre brava




Per fortuna ha vinto a Montreal ed ha quindi riconfermato di essere una tennista. 

No perché la sua pagina Instagram ultimamente più che quella di una tennista sembrava la pagina social di una escort di alto bordo...


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi piace di lui che li ha tutti contro. e questo è un grande segno che lui è meglio degli altri..
> dal 2019 federer si è innamorato di nadal ed era già qualche anno che entrambi gli facevano la guerra.
> sai parlare di dualismo per loro 2 era meglio che parlare di duello a 3. poi non mi va che il mio idolo (ex) federer si metta in combutta con un dopato stile armstrong.


Purtroppo anche il Pirata era dopato ma lo hanno fatto fuori per altri motivi legati alla camorra e alle scommesse clandestine.
E questo non lo dico io ma la fidanzata danese di allora di Marco.
E nonostante questo Pantani rimarrà una leggenda dello sport, troppo fragile però per un mondo marcio dove non puoi non essere marcio per viverci.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Settembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Iniziato il match Sinner-Zverev. Sinceramente dò poche possibilità all'Italiano. Vincesse sarebbe uno step importante. Ma purtroppo ci credo poco.


Difficilissimo per Sinner. Berrettini invece dovrebbe passare comodo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Difficilissimo per Sinner. Berrettini invece dovrebbe passare comodo



Sinner già sotto di un break peraltro.

Su Berrettini avresti ragione, tuttavia Otte non si deve sottovalutare, specie considerando che ha fatto fuori sia Sonego che Seppi. Se, come giustamente dici, le cose vanno normali Berretto dovrebbe passare agevolmente. Il Berrettini di Wimbledon lo macinerebbe, quello attuale potrebbe invece avere qualche difficoltà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Purtroppo anche il Pirata era dopato ma lo hanno fatto fuori per altri motivi legati alla camorra e alle scommesse clandestine.
> E questo non lo dico io ma la fidanzata danese di allora di Marco.
> E nonostante questo Pantani rimarrà una leggenda dello sport, troppo fragile però per un mondo marcio dove non puoi non essere marcio per viverci.


il mondo del ciclismo anni 90 era un casino. come poi altre realtà e altri sport anche...
forse li il punto era doparsi senza farsi beccare.
probabile che fossero tutti dopati ad una certa soglia, anzi quasi certo. il casino che è successo con la festina al tour 98 (se non sbaglio) ne è la prova.
non ti dico che non era dopato perchè non lo so, ti dico che per quanto ho capito era dopato come gli altri, o non dopato come gli altri... lo possiamo assimilare ai caffè di herrera che magari non erano leciti ma probabilmente era pratica comune.
dopo il '99 era poi palesemente cocainomane e giustamente poi beccato all'antidoping, ma li ormai era carne da macello, ma durante tutta la carriera è stato fortissimo, fermato solo da infortuni e sfiga.

tornando a nadal, io lo vedo come armstrong. tutti, ma proprio tutti sapevano ma per interessi economici più grandi di lui lo hanno tenuto a galla. e questo è una vergogna per lo sport. non è possibile credere in nadal dopo il caso fuentes, che poi era solo una conferma a quello che si vedeva in campo.

sul doping scriverei per giorni perchè proprio è una cosa che non sopporto soprattutto se protratto negli anni e volto a distruggere i record. ero fanatico di federer come per pantani ma questa sua svolta verso nadal con annesso ritorno ad uno stato di forma incredibile proprio mi ha deluso un sacco.


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il mondo del ciclismo anni 90 era un casino. come poi altre realtà e altri sport anche...
> forse li il punto era doparsi senza farsi beccare.
> probabile che fossero tutti dopati ad una certa soglia, anzi quasi certo. il casino che è successo con la festina al tour 98 (se non sbaglio) ne è la prova.
> non ti dico che non era dopato perchè non lo so, ti dico che per quanto ho capito era dopato come gli altri, o non dopato come gli altri... lo possiamo assimilare ai caffè di herrera che magari non erano leciti ma probabilmente era pratica comune.
> ...



Il doping spagnolo nasceva dal fatto che, essendo relativamente scarsi in quasi tutti gli sport a parte forse calcio, tennis, ciclismo e basket, ci fosse la volontà di portare al limite certe vittorie negli sport di punta, calciatori che andavano a mille, Contador super vincente (e dopato), Nadal stradopato che poi col tempo, diciamo oggi, sta pagando con gli interessi il logorio del proprio fisico e ovviamente il basket con i tanti giocatori spagnoli andati in Nba (i Gasol ecc).
Ad oggi cosa rimane dello sport spagnolo senza doping? nel calcio non vincono più e corrono quanto gli altri, in Nba ci sono buoni giocatori ma non stelle di altissimo livello come è stato un Gasol, ad esempio, nel Tennis Nadal sta per concludere la propria carriera visto che fisicamente non ce la fa quasi più e nel ciclismo non si vedono all'orizzonte 'sti grandi campioni. Il resto degli sport, diciamo olimpici (anche invernali) non vedono 'sta grande Spagna e questo ti fa capire quanto doping sia girato ad un certo punto tra gli sport di punta spagnoli, tutta roba insabbiata ma evidentissima che al contrario di un Pantani è andata avanti per anni portando molti più successi e falsa gloria.
Pantani si era fatto in strada, piaceva alla gente, ma anche lui (già negli anni 90 quindi figurati altra gente 10 anni o più dopo) capì che per arrivare al top avrebbe dovuto prendere sostanze illecite, solo che al contrario degli altri pagò subito perché venne preso di mira nel momento di maggior successo e perché era caratterialmente molto fragile.
La coca se lo portò via ma probabile che ci sia stato dell'altro, mai chiarito, che non doveva essere chiarito.
Penso che quel Pantani, nello sport di oggi, non avrebbe avuto problemi a metterseli dietro tutti, anche a livello di immagine visto che a distanza di 20 anni tutti si ricordano di Pantani ma non del dopatone statunitense, tra 40 anni tutti si ricorderanno di Marco e non di Carapazzo o robetta simile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Settembre 2021)

Sinner fuori in 3 set agli US Open. L' ha persa sulla battuta, Zverev molto bravo. Era prevedibile comunque che uscisse.


----------



## kipstar (6 Settembre 2021)

jannik che ha bisogno di crescere il fondamentale del servizio.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il doping spagnolo nasceva dal fatto che, essendo relativamente scarsi in quasi tutti gli sport a parte forse calcio, tennis, ciclismo e basket, ci fosse la volontà di portare al limite certe vittorie negli sport di punta, calciatori che andavano a mille, Contador super vincente (e dopato), Nadal stradopato che poi col tempo, diciamo oggi, sta pagando con gli interessi il logorio del proprio fisico e ovviamente il basket con i tanti giocatori spagnoli andati in Nba (i Gasol ecc).
> Ad oggi cosa rimane dello sport spagnolo senza doping? nel calcio non vincono più e corrono quanto gli altri, in Nba ci sono buoni giocatori ma non stelle di altissimo livello come è stato un Gasol, ad esempio, nel Tennis Nadal sta per concludere la propria carriera visto che fisicamente non ce la fa quasi più e nel ciclismo non si vedono all'orizzonte 'sti grandi campioni. Il resto degli sport, diciamo olimpici (anche invernali) non vedono 'sta grande Spagna e questo ti fa capire quanto doping sia girato ad un certo punto tra gli sport di punta spagnoli, tutta roba insabbiata ma evidentissima che al contrario di un Pantani è andata avanti per anni portando molti più successi e falsa gloria.
> Pantani si era fatto in strada, piaceva alla gente, ma anche lui (già negli anni 90 quindi figurati altra gente 10 anni o più dopo) capì che per arrivare al top avrebbe dovuto prendere sostanze illecite, solo che al contrario degli altri pagò subito perché venne preso di mira nel momento di maggior successo e perché era caratterialmente molto fragile.
> La coca se lo portò via ma probabile che ci sia stato dell'altro, mai chiarito, che non doveva essere chiarito.
> Penso che quel Pantani, nello sport di oggi, non avrebbe avuto problemi a metterseli dietro tutti, anche a livello di immagine visto che a distanza di 20 anni tutti si ricordano di Pantani ma non del dopatone statunitense, tra 40 anni tutti si ricorderanno di Marco e non di Carapazzo o robetta simile.


si quoto tutto.
gli spagnoli eran diventati forti in parecchi sport. ricordo una super prestazione alle olimpiadi di pallanuoto credo femminile, quando tipo 2-3 anni prima non esisteva nemmeno la squadra. ma questo è solo un esempio.
pantani come sai bene non venne preso di mira per il doping in se, probabilmente perchè erano davvero tutti dopati, ma per le scommesse, questo è certo. si è trovato nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato.
e probabilmente è stato anche accoppato. tra l'altro saprai di certo che non è mai stato trovato dopato pantani, ma solo fermato a scopo precauzionale. roba da 15 giorni.
ricordo un germania spagna di calcio verso il 2010, fine partita tutti si tolgono la maglietta... i tedeschi erano la metà degli spagnoli.
purtroppo tutte ste menate fan tirare lo sport specifico sul momento ma poi quando saltano fuori le cose paghi dazio. il ciclismo ha pagato giustamente con armstrong, il tennis non lo so bisogna aspettare i ritiri degli dei.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Settembre 2021)

Bene Berrettini. Domani quarti di finale con Djokovic.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Bene Berrettini. Domani quarti di finale con Djokovic.


Rivincita della finale Wimbledon. Imperdibile. Forza Berre!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2021)

Nole ha concesso un set anche oggi. Il Berrettini di Wimbledon sarebbe una bella gatta da pelare l.


----------



## Route66 (7 Settembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Bene Berrettini. Domani quarti di finale con Djokovic.


Ho visto i primi due set e solo l'inizio del terzo e non mi è piaciuto per nulla...troppissimi errori!!
Se gioca così con Nole non farà una bella figura...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ho visto i primi due set e solo l'inizio del terzo e non mi è piaciuto per nulla...troppissimi errori!!
> Se gioca così con Nole non farà una bella figura...


È un disastro nel rovescio, purtroppo.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Settembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nole ha concesso un set anche oggi. Il Berrettini di Wimbledon sarebbe una bella gatta da pelare l.


Ama il veloce per il suo servizio, e l'erba è molto veloce.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si quoto tutto.
> gli spagnoli eran diventati forti in parecchi sport. ricordo una super prestazione alle olimpiadi di pallanuoto credo femminile, quando tipo 2-3 anni prima non esisteva nemmeno la squadra. ma questo è solo un esempio.
> pantani come sai bene non venne preso di mira per il doping in se, probabilmente perchè erano davvero tutti dopati, ma per le scommesse, questo è certo. si è trovato nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato.
> e probabilmente è stato anche accoppato. tra l'altro saprai di certo che non è mai stato trovato dopato pantani, ma solo fermato a scopo precauzionale. roba da 15 giorni.
> ...


io penso molto semplicemente che venne fatto fuori perché stava esagerando. 
Già l'anno prima c'era stato il famoso scambio di provette con Forconi, ed era stato salvato. 
L'anno dopo me lo ricordo benissimo, fece incetta di tappe e io stesso vedendolo andare a 37 all'ora a Madonna di Campiglio rimasi deluso perché il giorno dopo c'era il mortirolo e io non aspettavo altro di rivedere lo stesso spettacolo di Aprica 94. Quell'attacco giunse inaspettato poiché in gruppo erano tutti convinti che quel giorno avrebbe lasciato correre. Invece decise di fare il cannibale, con grande malcontento del gruppo. Secondo me è stato fatto fuori per questo. Marco si è sentito tradito perché il sistema che lo copriva e che su di lui aveva lucrato improvvisamente lo scaricò senza preavviso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io penso molto semplicemente che venne fatto fuori perché stava esagerando.
> Già l'anno prima c'era stato il famoso scambio di provette con Forconi, ed era stato salvato.
> L'anno dopo me lo ricordo benissimo, fece incetta di tappe e io stesso vedendolo andare a 37 all'ora a Madonna di Campiglio rimasi deluso perché il giorno dopo c'era il mortirolo e io non aspettavo altro di rivedere lo stesso spettacolo di Aprica 94. Quell'attacco giunse inaspettato poiché in gruppo erano tutti convinti che quel giorno avrebbe lasciato correre. Invece decise di fare il cannibale, con grande malcontento del gruppo. Secondo me è stato fatto fuori per questo. Marco si è sentito tradito perché il sistema che lo copriva e che su di lui aveva lucrato improvvisamente lo scaricò senza preavviso.


sicuramente ad alcuni non stava simpatico, ed è vero aveva cannibalizzato tutte le maglie a parte il miglior giovane hihihihi. però in quel caso ci sono varie testimonianze che parlano di scommesse clandestine con la camorra.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ama il veloce per il suo servizio, e l'erba è molto veloce.


Anche il cemento gli è congeniale alla grande


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Settembre 2021)

Avevo parlato di Leylah Fernandez e del suo immenso talento dopo la sua vittoria contro Osaka. Un piccola ragazza di un metro 68 con un braccio sinistro fenomenale e un intelligenza di gioco che non vedevo dai tempi di Martina Hingis, altra grande geometra . La piccola gigante Leylah ha eliminato succesivamente Osaka Kerber Svitolina e Sabalenka un percorso pazzesco cioé 3 top ten piu una vecchia volpa coma Kerber. 

La gioventù al potere con un altra immensa sorpresa, la britannica Raducanu che si è bevuto in due set, un avversaria ostica come la greca Sakkari. 
Una giocatrice fenomenale che sembra un Djokovic versione woman cioé ti impone un ritmo pazzesco con una palla che viaggia a mille. 338 nel ranking WTA a luglio oggi ha massacrato tutta la concorrenza senza perdere un set. Sarà una grande finale che mi riconcilia con il tennis femminile perché non mi è piaciuto per nulla il tennis di Williams.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Settembre 2021)

Grande vittoria di Djokovic in 5 set. Anche nelle difficoltà ha trovato il meglio di sé. Zverev era un osso durissimo. 
Finale domenica contro Medvedev


----------



## smallball (11 Settembre 2021)

Siamo ad un passo dal Grande Slam 52 anni dopo Rod Laver


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Settembre 2021)

Emma Raducanu 18 anni vince l'US Open battendo Leylah Fernandez 6-4 6-3. Un mese fa perdeva in finale di un challenger a Chicago, ad inizio giugno era al 366 posto nella classifica WTA. Oggi diventa la prima tenniswoman a vincere uno grand slam partendo dalle qualificazioni . Il suo bilancio è incredibile : 10 partite: 20 sets vinti 0 perso.
L'uragano Emma!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2021)

Primo set Medvedev nella finalissima degli US Open


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2021)

Malissimo Nole, ormai anche il secondo set è quasi andato


----------



## Snake (12 Settembre 2021)

poi la vince comunque ma djokovic mi pare sotto un treno


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2021)

E niente, mi sa che la perde 3-0


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2021)

Medvedev leggendario finora.


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> poi la vince comunque ma djokovic mi pare sotto un treno


Spaccato in due dall'ansia di un traguardo più grande di lui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Settembre 2021)

Nole ha totalmente sbracato.
Stanco morto si è sciolto totalmente davanti al tabù grande slam.
Anche lui è umano, prima volta in carriera che lo vedo così, e si che mentalmente è il piu forte di sempre.

Che sia il fisico che all'alba dei 34 anni abbia deciso di dirgli ciao?
Ricordo che è circa la stessa età in cui Federer e Nadal smisero di dominare.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2021)

Vittoria di Medvedev in 3 set!! 
Peccato per Nole, ma almeno sappiamo che è umano!


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2021)

Che potata


----------



## Snake (13 Settembre 2021)

che banda di trogloditi, fischiare durante la battuta, grande Danilo


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2021)

Pubblico americano vergognoso


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Settembre 2021)

peccato, ma la pressione era troppa.

federer e nadal li vedo insieme amoreggiare nel lettone con lo champagnino per giorni.


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> peccato, ma la pressione era troppa.
> 
> federer e nadal li vedo insieme amoreggiare nel lettone con lo champagnino per giorni.


Federer non ha bisogno dei numeri per essere considerato il più grande di sempre. Ha l'incoronazione più importante, quella del pubblico che ha sempre tifato lui.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Settembre 2021)

Djokovic si è riscoperto essere umano. Ha subito la pressione, specialmente nei primi due set. Poi va be, dall'altra parte della rete c'era un altro cyborg che l'ha annichilito colpo dopo colpo. Mai visto un giocatore così alto (1.98 cm) muoversi tanto rapidamente!


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Settembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Federer non ha bisogno dei numeri per essere considerato il più grande di sempre. Ha l'incoronazione più importante, quella del pubblico che ha sempre tifato lui.


per me è così, numero 1 assoluto. il pubblico c'entra ma fino ad un certo punto perchè se un altro fa 21 cambiano opinione subito guarda.
sono sicurissimo che oggi stia festeggiando.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Settembre 2021)

E anche quest'anno il GS si fa l'anno prossimo. si gode


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Settembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Federer non ha bisogno dei numeri per essere considerato il più grande di sempre. Ha l'incoronazione più importante, quella del pubblico che ha sempre tifato lui.


Quei due MP a Wimbledon peseranno sempre sul giudizio finale. Vincere così a quell'età, battendo Nadal in semifinale e Djokovic in finale sarebbe stata l'apoteosi. RIpensando a quella partita ho gli stessi sentimenti di quando ripenso a quella roba brutta che è successa nel maggio 2005.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno il GS si fa l'anno prossimo. si gode


Onestamente è un'impresa titanica.. Non a caso a livello maschile, da quando il tennis è uno sport serio, non c'è mai riuscito nessuno.. Certo Roger senza Nadal l'avrebbe fatto 2 volte ma chissà.. Nole c'è andato vicinissimo, peccato perché credo lo meriti e non gli ricapiterà mai più.. Certo che per lui lo us open è maledetto, quinta finale persa


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2021)

Vediamo cosa fa Nadal l'anno prossimo, se torna competitivo dopo questi problemi fisici.


----------



## bmb (13 Settembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Quei due MP a Wimbledon peseranno sempre sul giudizio finale. Vincere così a quell'età, battendo Nadal in semifinale e Djokovic in finale sarebbe stata l'apoteosi. RIpensando a quella partita ho gli stessi sentimenti di quando ripenso a quella roba brutta che è successa nel maggio 2005.


Io ero al mare e mi sono guardato tutta la finale prima sotto l'ombrellone e poi a cena. Non ci ho dormito. In effetti sono rimasto sotto un treno in maniera molto simile ad Istanbul. Avesse vinto quella finale, a quell'età, con quel livello di gioco, anche i più accaniti tifosi del serbo o di Rafa avrebbero alzato bandiera bianca.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dopo Melbourne, Washington e Sofia Sinner vince anche ad Anversa. Primo tennista italiano a vincere 4 titoli in un anno.

L'ho seguito questa settimana e devo dire che è stato ingiocabile. Perfino un cagnaccio come El Peque sembrava uno sparring partner, preso a pallate dall'inizio alla fine.

Qualcuno dirà che manca ancora il grande titolo, però la cosa importante è che Sinner sembra migliorare continuamente. Il prossimo anno, se continua cosi, penso che riuscirà a vincere qualcosa di importante.


----------



## David Drills (24 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo Melbourne, Washington e Sofia Sinner vince anche ad Anversa. Primo tennista italiano a vincere 4 titoli in un anno.
> 
> L'ho seguito questa settimana e devo dire che è stato ingiocabile. Perfino un cagnaccio come El Peque sembrava uno sparring partner, preso a pallate dall'inizio alla fine.
> 
> Qualcuno dirà che manca ancora il grande titolo, però la cosa importante è che Sinner sembra migliorare continuamente. Il prossimo anno, se continua cosi, penso che riuscirà a vincere qualcosa di importante.


Più che altro come ammesso anche da lui è ingiocabile sul cemento indoor. Non riesco a capire la differenza con l'outdoor, ma effettivamente al chiuso è un altro (fin dalla vittoria del next gen)


----------



## mandraghe (24 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Più che altro come ammesso anche da lui è ingiocabile sul cemento indoor. Non riesco a capire la differenza con l'outdoor, ma effettivamente al chiuso è un altro (fin dalla vittoria del next gen)



Speriamo allora in un Wimbledon eccezionalmente piovoso col tetto sul centrale per tutto il torneo 

Scherzi a parte è vero ciò che dici. Però c'è da dire che le prove migliori le ha fatte nel caldo di Miami e di Washington. Boh, probabilmente si trova meglio nelle superfici usate per i tornei indoor.


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Più che altro come ammesso anche da lui è ingiocabile sul cemento indoor. Non riesco a capire la differenza con l'outdoor, ma effettivamente al chiuso è un altro (fin dalla vittoria del next gen)



cambia molto, già solo l'assenza di vento che è l'ideale per un colpitore.

spero riesca a qualificarsi per il Masters, quello sarebbe un bel banco di prova


----------



## Snake (29 Ottobre 2021)

intanto top 10


----------



## andre85 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Snake ha scritto:


> cambia molto, già solo l'assenza di vento che è l'ideale per un colpitore.
> 
> spero riesca a qualificarsi per il Masters, quello sarebbe un bel banco di prova


Condivido ma solo in parte. Penso che la realtà la scopriremo il prossimo anno in Australia. Perché l exploit Nell indoor è concisa con il miglioramento nel servizio. Quindi penso bisognerà vedere in Australia come si comporterà. Perchè onestamente se il servizio non sarà più un problema ( diciamo pure un handicap) come lo è stato fino a questo periodo. Allora Sinner se la giocherà con tutti. Indoor o outdoor


----------



## Pit96 (3 Novembre 2021)

Alcaraz batte Sinner. Bella partita, Sinner non perfetto, lo spagnolo (del 2003) però ha un talento pazzesco e lo dimostra ancora. Impressionante. 
Peccato per Sinner, si sta giocando le ATP Finals e non è poco. Oggi però ci si renderà conto che oltre ai Medvedev, Zverev ecc. ci sarà anche questo diamante spagnolo con cui dovrà lottare in futuro se vorrà primeggiare


----------



## __king george__ (20 Gennaio 2022)

domani Camila Giorgi vs la numero 1 Barty

la Giorgi è l'unica italiana rimasta mi pare


----------



## __king george__ (21 Gennaio 2022)

purtroppo la Giorgi è stata spazzata via...troppo piu forte l'avversaria

ma ci si può consolare con Berrettini che avanza agli ottavi

(australian open)


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2022)

Berrettini avanza ancora...3 set a 0 e si va ai quarti

ps: comunque italiani a parte (ovviamente) io tifo Nadal


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Berrettini avanza ancora...3 set a 0 e si va ai quarti
> 
> ps: comunque italiani a parte (ovviamente) io tifo Nadal


Io invece a parte gli italiani tifo tutti a parte Nadal.. Il record di slam deve essere di Novax


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io invece a parte gli italiani tifo tutti a parte Nadal.. Il record di slam deve essere di Novax


Concordo in pieno


----------



## __king george__ (23 Gennaio 2022)

ahahaha è divertente perchè proprio mentre parlavate contro Nadal è apparso sotto il suo faccione nello spot della Kia che sembra guardi in su verso i post..


----------



## Snake (23 Gennaio 2022)

che ridere se perde il record per non essersi fatto una punturina, il citrullo se nadal vince qui (cosa assai probabile dopo l'uscita di zverev) virtualmente torna a -2 dato che Djokovic non potrebbe giocare nemmeno a Parigi


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io invece a parte gli italiani tifo tutti a parte Nadal.. Il record di slam deve essere di Novax


ma a parte i record... questo qui ha rovinato 20 anni di tennis ed è ancora li, bel bello, a far quel cavolo che gli pare.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Gennaio 2022)

c'è chi si fa le seghe sui vaccini e chi vince l'Australian Open...

Vamos Rafa!!


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2022)

Pazzesco Nadal


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2022)

un drogato.
una pagliacciata senza fine.


----------



## Snake (30 Gennaio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> che ridere se perde il record per non essersi fatto una punturina, il citrullo se nadal vince qui (cosa assai probabile dopo l'uscita di zverev) virtualmente torna a -2 dato che Djokovic non potrebbe giocare nemmeno a Parigi



bravo Novax, bravo bravo


----------



## numero 3 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Grande prova anche oggi ma a me è sempre stato antipatico.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2022)

Immagino le rosicate di djokovic in questo momento.

Cmq pazzesca la rimonta di nadal.


----------



## Giek (30 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un drogato.
> una pagliacciata senza fine.


Vincere al quinto dopo una maratona contro uno più giovane di 10 anni, dopo infortunio e covid.
Sotto 2 set. Medvedev cotto e lui pareva poter andare avanti altri 5 set. 
Purtroppo è stato insabbiato tutto ma in Spagna c’è stato un vero e proprio doping di stato negli anni 2000


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Gennaio 2022)

è immortale Rafa. Devo dire che non mi ha mai appassionato come stile di gioco, però diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.


----------



## davoreb (30 Gennaio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Vincere al quinto dopo una maratona contro uno più giovane di 10 anni, dopo infortunio e covid.
> Sotto 2 set. Medvedev cotto e lui pareva poter andare avanti altri 5 set.
> Purtroppo è stato insabbiato tutto ma in Spagna c’è stato un vero e proprio doping di stato negli anni 2000


C'è da dire che il russo ha fatto di tutto per perderla


----------



## Snake (30 Gennaio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Vincere al quinto dopo una maratona contro uno più giovane di 10 anni, dopo infortunio e covid.
> Sotto 2 set. Medvedev cotto e lui pareva poter andare avanti altri 5 set.
> Purtroppo è stato insabbiato tutto ma in Spagna c’è stato un vero e proprio doping di stato negli anni 2000



ha giocato contro uno senza cervello, quello compensa....


----------



## gabri65 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Solita sensazione di quando il Barcellona vince la CL.

Che degrado.


----------



## bmb (30 Gennaio 2022)

Tanta tanta stima per Rafa. Anche se i dubbi sulla tenuta mentale e fisica di Medvedev sono molteplici. Partita che da pronostico era da 3-0 per lui (e infatti nel terzo set si era pure trovato 0-40), ed è riuscito nell'impresa di perdere. Nulla che possa togliere meriti a Nadal che è stato impeccabile.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Gennaio 2022)

Ma questo qua ogni volta che sparisce 6 mesi torna e vince . Con lo scafoide rotto gioca 4 ore contro Shapovalov e 5 giorni dopo si mangia Medvedev in 5 ore mah... Ha avuto la fortuna che il tribunale di Madrid ha deciso di non rivelare i nomi dei clienti del dottore Fuentes nella famosa affare Puerto. 211 sacche di sangue distrutte... Ma in questo affare saltavano anche le super stelle del Real e del Barca quindi zitti tutti.


----------



## Shmuk (30 Gennaio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Vincere al quinto dopo una maratona contro uno più giovane di 10 anni, dopo infortunio e covid.
> Sotto 2 set. Medvedev cotto e lui pareva poter andare avanti altri 5 set.
> Purtroppo è stato insabbiato tutto ma in Spagna c’è stato un vero e proprio doping di stato negli anni 2000



Siamo nel 2022 però, che gli hanno fatto, mixato il DNA con quello di una scimmia di Gibilterra?

Tutto può essere, ma tendo a credere che la Spagna abbia semplicemente beneficiato di un proprio golden spot, annate o cicli generazionali particolarmente vincenti, come ne sono capitati e capitano anche a questo disgraziato Paese.


----------



## Giek (30 Gennaio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma questo qua ogni volta che sparisce 6 mesi torna e vince . Con lo scafoide rotto gioca 4 ore contro Shapovalov e 5 giorni dopo si mangia Medvedev in 5 ore mah... Ha avuto la fortuna che il tribunale di Madrid ha deciso di non rivelare i nomi dei clienti del dottore Fuentes nella famosa affare Puerto. 211 sacche di sangue distrutte... Ma in questo affare saltavano anche le super stelle del Real e del Barca quindi zitti tutti.


Amen


----------



## atomiko (30 Gennaio 2022)

La pochezza dei commenti che sto leggendo mi fa rabbrividire!!


----------



## medjai (30 Gennaio 2022)

Grande Nadal. La mentalità più forte della storia dello sport. Nessuno come lui. L’impresa che ha fatto oggi rimarrà negli annali della storia.

Poi i haters possono continuare a parlare di doping durante 18 anni ormai.

il propio Nadal nel 2013 disse a Eufemiano Fuentes di pubblicare i nomi e chiedeva controlli più severi per essere sicuro che gli altri erano così puliti come lui. Ma haters gonna hate. Senza fatti ne prove però.

Nadal non è il miglior tenista della storia. Ma si il miglior giocatore di tennis della storia.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma questo qua ogni volta che sparisce 6 mesi torna e vince . Con lo scafoide rotto gioca 4 ore contro Shapovalov e 5 giorni dopo si mangia Medvedev in 5 ore mah... Ha avuto la fortuna che il tribunale di Madrid ha deciso di non rivelare i nomi dei clienti del dottore Fuentes nella famosa affare Puerto. 211 sacche di sangue distrutte... Ma in questo affare saltavano anche le super stelle del Real e del Barca quindi zitti tutti.


Ben tornato.

Vieni a parlare di Milan....


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ma questo qua ogni volta che sparisce 6 mesi torna e vince . Con lo scafoide rotto gioca 4 ore contro Shapovalov e 5 giorni dopo si mangia Medvedev in 5 ore mah... Ha avuto la fortuna che il tribunale di Madrid ha deciso di non rivelare i nomi dei clienti del dottore Fuentes nella famosa affare Puerto. 211 sacche di sangue distrutte... Ma in questo affare saltavano anche le super stelle del Real e del Barca quindi zitti tutti.


ma lui va oltre fuentes.
finito fuentes nadal ha proseguito.
come dici tu, tutte le volte sta fuori mesi poi vince. è uno dei principali indicatori WADA per individuare un dopato.
ma lui fa girare i soldi quindi facciamo finta di niente, come tutti i commentatori che non hanno le palle di dire niente in tv.
e c'è sempre dietro la nike a sti pagliacci intoccabili.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Gennaio 2022)

per chi non ha visto la finale (o semplicemente si vuole rifare la vista) questo video mette i 5 migliori colpi di Nadal nella finale.

spettacolo! (al di la di come uno la pensi)


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ben tornato.
> 
> Vieni a parlare di Milan....


Grazie grande portiere . Si torna a parlare del grande Milan Con grande piacere!


----------



## Tsitsipas (30 Gennaio 2022)

Nadal immortale. Questo ormai macina da 20 anni. Ha bastonato tutti da Agassi a Medvedev. 21 slam sono qualcosa di pazzesco con tutti i guai fisici che ha avuto e considerando il tennis dispendioso che esprimeva quando era giovane. Maestro di tattica ha affinato la sua strategia e si dimostra il più intelligente del circuito


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Lo sapevo che finiva così.. Testa di c.... Novax che ha regalato a rafa il record di slam.. E a Parigi quello si porta a +2 garantito.. 

Cmq Nadal è disumano, sembra un cadavere ambulante ma non c'è verso di batterlo..di testa non ha rivali


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma lui va oltre fuentes.
> finito fuentes nadal ha proseguito.
> come dici tu, tutte le volte sta fuori mesi poi vince. è uno dei principali indicatori WADA per individuare un dopato.
> ma lui fa girare i soldi quindi facciamo finta di niente, come tutti i commentatori che non hanno le palle di dire niente in tv.
> e c'è sempre dietro la nike a sti pagliacci intoccabili.


Il tuo post è interessantissimo verissimo! "lui fa girare soldi" quindi zitti tutti" questa frase riassume tutto. Un ex ' Responsabile del Dipartamento francese della lotta contro il doping , Jean Pierre Verdy spiega nel suo libro "Ma guerre contre les tricheurs": La mia guerra contro i truffatori" spiega "che controllare Nadal era un crimine di lesa maestà."

"Un giorno durante un controllo fatto dal dottore Samir Mesbahi , questo ultimo fu accolto con grande aggressività da Rafa e Toni Nadal, erano furiosi. A tal punto che Samir mi chiama per passarmi Toni Nadal che mi ha riempito d'insulti in francese e gridava allo scandalo. Spero solo che la nostra visita non è la causa della partita persa pesantemente l'indomani contro Djokovic. A Roland Garros Nadal perse anche il giorno dopo un controllo negli ottavi di finale contro Soderling, era già nella lista dei 12 che avevo deciso di controllare.
Questi controlli hanno attirrato l'ira della Federazione Internazionale Tennis. Fu l'unica e l'ultima volta( in questi grandi tornei di tennis francesi) che abbiamo potuto fare dei controlli mirati e senza preavviso" 

Come dici tu caro Willy, il messagio è chiarissimo: non toccate alla gallina dalle uova d'oro.


----------



## medjai (31 Gennaio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Il tuo post è interessantissimo verissimo! "lui fa girare soldi" quindi zitti tutti" questa frase riassume tutto. Un ex ' Responsabile del Dipartamento francese della lotta contro il doping , Jean Pierre Verdy spiega nel suo libro "Ma guerre contre les tricheurs": La mia guerra contro i truffatori" spiega "che controllare Nadal era un crimine di lesa maestà."
> 
> "Un giorno durante un controllo fatto dal dottore Samir Mesbahi , questo ultimo fu accolto con grande aggressività da Rafa e Toni Nadal, erano furiosi. A tal punto che Samir mi chiama per passarmi Toni Nadal che mi ha riempito d'insulti in francese e gridava allo scandalo. Spero solo che la nostra visita non è la causa della partita persa pesantemente l'indomani contro Djokovic. A Roland Garros Nadal perse anche il giorno dopo un controllo negli ottavi di finale contro Soderling, era già nella lista dei 12 che avevo deciso di controllare.
> Questi controlli hanno attirrato l'ira della Federazione Internazionale Tennis. Fu l'unica e l'ultima volta( in questi grandi tornei di tennis francesi) che abbiamo potuto fare dei controlli mirati e senza preavviso"
> ...


Ovviamente tutto senza prove e senza affermare che era dopato. Almeno è stato più intelligente di Roselyne Bachelot, la ex-ministra dello sport francese di Sarkozy che fu condannata per affermare che Nadal si dopava.

I francesi hanno sempre attacato Nadal di doping, specialmente i primi anni di dominio su RG, pure con les guignols. Poi finalmente dopo tanti anni hanno dovuto accettare la realtà ed ora Rafa è molto stimato a Parigi.

L'ombra del doping su di lui esiste da tanti anni. Ma nessuno ha portato nè una sola prova. Parliamo di 18 anni a livello professionale per tutto il mondo. Davvero è così facile nascondere un doping? Beh, potete parlare di doping quanto volete, ma ne sono sicuro che mai uscirà nessuna prova perche semplicemente non esiste.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Gennaio 2022)

questo è in giro da quando stavo al liceo, altro che doping. Un fenomeno, poco da dire. Nessuno come lui riesce ad insinuarsi nella mente dell'avversario e ad incrinarne le certezze. Mentalmente e tatticamente un giocatore unico.
Spiace per Medvedev ma ieri ha dimostrato da un lato poca varietà di repertorio, dall'altro incertezze psicologiche, perché parliamoci chiaro la partita era vinta, poi ha deciso di suicidarsi con una serie di palle corte a casaccio che non si vedono nemmeno al circolo di periferia.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (31 Gennaio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tutto senza prove e senza affermare che era dopato. Almeno è stato più intelligente di Roselyne Bachelot, la ex-ministra dello sport francese di Sarkozy che fu condannata per affermare che Nadal si dopava.
> 
> I francesi hanno sempre attacato Nadal di doping, specialmente i primi anni di dominio su RG, pure con les guignols. Poi finalmente dopo tanti anni hanno dovuto accettare la realtà ed ora Rafa è molto stimato a Parigi.
> 
> L'ombra del doping su di lui esiste da tanti anni. Ma nessuno ha portato nè una sola prova. Parliamo di 18 anni a livello professionale per tutto il mondo. Davvero è così facile nascondere un doping? Beh, potete parlare di doping quanto volete, ma ne sono sicuro che mai uscirà nessuna prova perche semplicemente non esiste.


Non hai capito bene cosa intendo dire cioè il ragazzo è stato protteto dai piani alti. Anche il grande Carl Lewis non era pulito pulito, è stato beccato positivo all’efedrina durante le selezioni americane di luglio 1988. Ma fu Ben Johnson il cattivo dei cattivi. Lewis era un fenomeno assoluto pero anche lui prendeva sostanze illecite.

Il gioco di Nadal nonostante un braccio fantastico e una bella mano è molto dispendioso e dannoso per il corpo. Lo ripeto non esiste giocare a quei ritmi dopo mesi senza competizione, è fisiologicamente impossibile senza qualche aiutino. Lui stesso ha detto « devo stare attento al mio corpo perché la rottura dello scafoide non è poca roba. » Nonostante tutti questi problemi a quasi 36 anni, si beve i giovani della next generation in 4-5 ore di gioco su terreno duro che ti spacca in due.
Ma per favore dai! Immenso campione so ovviamente pero dopato alla grandissima.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Febbraio 2022)

ma parliamo di tennis...


----------



## Rudi84 (12 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma parliamo di tennis...
> Vedi l'allegato 1810


Chi è che dice che il tennis è noioso?


----------



## RickyB83 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Camila, fantastica!


----------



## LukeLike (29 Marzo 2022)

Gran bella vittoria di Sinner contro lo schizzato Kyrgios che ha sclerato di brutto. Raramente ho visto scene del genere su un campo da tennis.


----------



## LukeLike (30 Marzo 2022)

Eccallà, si ritira al primo set ai quarti di finale contro l'argentino Cerundolo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Marzo 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Non hai capito bene cosa intendo dire cioè il ragazzo è stato protteto dai piani alti. Anche il grande Carl Lewis non era pulito pulito, è stato beccato positivo all’efedrina durante le selezioni americane di luglio 1988. Ma fu Ben Johnson il cattivo dei cattivi. Lewis era un fenomeno assoluto pero anche lui prendeva sostanze illecite.
> 
> Il gioco di Nadal nonostante un braccio fantastico e una bella mano è molto dispendioso e dannoso per il corpo. Lo ripeto non esiste giocare a quei ritmi dopo mesi senza competizione, è fisiologicamente impossibile senza qualche aiutino. Lui stesso ha detto « devo stare attento al mio corpo perché la rottura dello scafoide non è poca roba. » Nonostante tutti questi problemi a quasi 36 anni, si beve i giovani della next generation in 4-5 ore di gioco su terreno duro che ti spacca in due.
> Ma per favore dai! Immenso campione so ovviamente pero dopato alla grandissima.


In realtà una prova tangibile esiste solo che nessuno la ammette, eppure è sotto gli occhi di tutti.. E allora vi invito a prendere tutti i migliori tennisti degli ultimi anni, Roger, Nole, ferrer, tsonga, Wawrinka, monfils, chi volete.. Ma pure anche calciatori o giocatori di basket, atleti top mondo tipo Powell o nuotatori..

Ecco, ora andate a vedere le loro faccia nelle foto a 20-22 anni e poi a fine carriera verso i 36 anni

Poi fate lo stesso con Nadal

Se per voi l'evoluzione di Nadal è normale.. Sembra invecchiato di 30 anni, sapete chi si riduce così? Generalmente chi ammassa nel corpo sostanze che ne alterano gli equilibri biologici..
Magari è un caso eh.. Però a me da mooolti dubbi

Tuttavia sulla forza mentale di rafa nulla da dire, il più solido mai visto


----------



## LukeLike (7 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile Alcaraz, in 2 giorni ha fatto fuori Nadal e Djokovic ai Masters di Madrid...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (12 Maggio 2022)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Sinner che vince contro l'interista Fognini e scrive Forza Milan a fine partita.  
Sinner Djokovic, il Milan è ovunque!


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2022)

domani parte il Roland Garros


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Maggio 2022)

Intanto la Trevisan ha vinto un torneo.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2022)

Vedo poche speranze per Sinner al RG. Non ho visto il tabellone, ma arrivasse già ai quarti sarebbe positivo.

Favoriti: Alcaraz, Nadal e soprattutto il milanista Djokovic. Zverev e Tsitsipas, al solito, si scioglieranno sul più bello. E Medvedev sulla terra non si sa cosa combina, può arrivare in finale come perdere dal numero 200 atp.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2022)

foto direttamente da Parigi pronta per il roland garros (questa ormai pensa a tutto tranne che al tennis mi sa)


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2022)

Djokovic e Nadal sono ai quarti

a livello italiano Trevisan ai quarti mentre Giorgi e Sinner devono giocare gli ottavi domani se non mi confondo


----------



## __king george__ (31 Maggio 2022)

la nostra Trevisan in semifinale

mentre a chi interessa stasera supermatch Nadal vs Djokovic!

ho la sesazione che a nessuno freghi una sega di questo roland garros ma lo dico lo stesso...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2022)

Nadal in finale! dopo aver distrutto Djokovic ai quarti oggi in semifinale ha avuto anche un pò di fortuna causa infortunio di Zverev..vittoria assegnata a a tavolino-

aveva comunque vinto il primo set ed erano 6 pari al secondo


----------



## Giek (3 Giugno 2022)

Nadal è l’unico caso di atleta che più invecchia più va forte. Sempre un grosso mah


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Nadal è l’unico caso di atleta che più invecchia più va forte. Sempre un grosso mah


è il più grande


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Giugno 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Nadal è l’unico caso di atleta che più invecchia più va forte. Sempre un grosso mah


mi sa che non ricordi troppo bene cos'era nel periodo 2005-2010. Questo è un Nadal che non ha quello strapotere atletico, ma complessivamente migliore come tennista. A me non è mai piaciuto (da tifoso di Federer poi...) ma come solidità mentale e capacità tattiche è il numero 1. Nessuno legge l'avversario e la partita come lui. E tecnicamente non è un boscaiolo come si è sempre voluto far credere.


----------



## Giek (3 Giugno 2022)

Non metto in discussione la sua incredibile tenuta mentale e la sua tecnica.

Il suo però è sempre stato un tennis molto dispendioso fisicamente e vederlo fare ancora maratone ai cinque set con gente anche più giovane di dieci anni, permettetemi, mi fa storcere il naso.

Io ho perso fiducia nello sport Spagnolo a tutti i livelli dopo che hanno insabbiato quello che fu un vero e proprio doping di stato. Mi riferisco a Fuentes e compagnia.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (3 Giugno 2022)

ìmmenso Nadal e ìmmenso Zverev, stavano dando vìta a una partìta che sarebbe rìmasta neglì annalì.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Giugno 2022)

e dopo l'Australian Open arriva anche il Roland Garros!

C'è solo un RE!


----------



## __king george__ (5 Giugno 2022)

Per la cronaca ha schiantato il rivale come fosse di carta...

3 set a 0

6-3 6-3 6-0

ci vediamo a Wimbledon...Vamos Rafa!


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Giugno 2022)

Dopo Armstrong il più grande bombato della storia..
Ragazzi questo non si regge in piedi fuori dal campo, lui stesso ha detto che senza antidolorifici cammina zoppo.. Poi scende in campo e puff..
Senza polemica, ma tutto ciò è oltre il ridicolo, avrà giocato 5 tornei in un anno vincendo 3 slam.. Ma chi ci crede?!
Invito sempre tutti a guardare le foto di Nole e Roger a 20 anni e a 35 passati..poi fate lo stesso con Rafa.. Gli altri sono uguali lui sembra invecchiato di 30 anni, scavato e con gli occhi infossati.. Se vi pare normale..
Detto ciò comunque stimo la sua tenuta mentale, penso che da pulito avrebbe comunque vinto 15 slam


----------



## medjai (6 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo Armstrong il più grande bombato della storia..
> Ragazzi questo non si regge in piedi fuori dal campo, lui stesso ha detto che senza antidolorifici cammina zoppo.. Poi scende in campo e puff..
> Senza polemica, ma tutto ciò è oltre il ridicolo, avrà giocato 5 tornei in un anno vincendo 3 slam.. Ma chi ci crede?!
> Invito sempre tutti a guardare le foto di Nole e Roger a 20 anni e a 35 passati..poi fate lo stesso con Rafa.. Gli altri sono uguali lui sembra invecchiato di 30 anni, scavato e con gli occhi infossati.. Se vi pare normale..
> Detto ciò comunque stimo la sua tenuta mentale, penso che da pulito avrebbe comunque vinto 15 slam


C’è un complotto per farlo vincere. Parliamo di uno che ha vinto tutto in 18 anni come professionale. E in questi anni non l’hanno mai fatto un test di doping, vero?

È assurdo questo argomento. Non parliamo di uno che dal nulla inizia a essere stradominante. Lui lo è da quando aveva 18 anni.

Mi fa piacere vedere come rosicate così tanto. Ma veramente non ho mai capito l’odio che alcuni utenti di questo forum hanno su Nadal. In 18 anni come professionista mai hanno trovato nulla. Avrà fatto centinaia di test doping. Ma secondo te è palese perché è invecchiato peggio di Federer.

Allora se vedi come è invecchiato Andrés Iniesta che hanno quasi la stessa età, penserai che in Giappone si dopa ogni fine di settimana  ma che argomento è? seriamente lo dico eh


----------



## Davidoff (6 Giugno 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> C’è un complotto per farlo vincere. Parliamo di uno che ha vinto tutto in 18 anni come professionale. E in questi anni non l’hanno mai fatto un test di doping, vero?
> 
> È assurdo questo argomento. Non parliamo di uno che dal nulla inizia a essere stradominante. Lui lo è da quando aveva 18 anni.
> 
> ...


Beh, se non sbaglio anche lui fa parte della generazione Fuentes, i dubbi ci sono sempre stati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> C’è un complotto per farlo vincere. Parliamo di uno che ha vinto tutto in 18 anni come professionale. E in questi anni non l’hanno mai fatto un test di doping, vero?
> 
> È assurdo questo argomento. Non parliamo di uno che dal nulla inizia a essere stradominante. Lui lo è da quando aveva 18 anni.
> 
> ...


Iniesta ha solo i capelli grigi.. Nadal ha l'aspetto di una persona che sta male, non in salute..
Poi davvero ancora sta cosa del rosicare esiste? Ma dai su...
I dubbi su Nadal ci sono sempre stati anche a causa dei suoi miracolosi recuperi fisici seguiti da mesi lontano dai campi.. Gli altri stanno fuori due mesi e devono poi recuperare il ritmo.. Lui sta fuori 5 mesi e rientra vincendo l'australian open


----------



## medjai (6 Giugno 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Beh, se non sbaglio anche lui fa parte della generazione Fuentes, i dubbi ci sono sempre stati.


Esatto, ti sbagli. Questo sarà un effetto Mandela forse, perche tanti di voi parlate di Eufemiano Fuentes, ma se vai a cercare informazione su quello che stai affermando, non troverai nulla. Fuentes non ha mai lavorato con Nadal, ne ha detto il suo nome nelle investigazioni.

Poi Nadal è stato il primo che si è personato come acusa particolare nella 'Operacón Puerto' di Fuentes, dove ha chiesto a Fuentes che dica tutti i nomi della sua lista. Peccato non si possono mettere link, ma ti trovi ad una distanza di un click su google.

Ma poi questo argomento su Fuentes non lo capisco neanche tempisticamente. Fuentes è stato arrestato nel 2006. Nadal ha vinto il suo primo RG nel 2005 con 19 anni. Veramente a questa età pensi sul serio che si potesse dopare?


----------



## __king george__ (15 Giugno 2022)

Grande ritorno al prossimo Wimbledon: Serena Williams

ormai ha 40 anni..vediamo che combina

dopo una carriera mostruosa credo si meriterebbe uno slam finale (come se ne avesse vinti pochi  ) e poi ritiro


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (15 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Grande ritorno al prossimo Wimbledon: Serena Williams
> 
> ormai ha 40 anni..vediamo che combina
> 
> dopo una carriera mostruosa credo si meriterebbe uno slam finale (come se ne avesse vinti pochi  ) e poi ritiro


Visto il livello attuale del tennis femminile non mi stupirei se Serena arrivasse in fondo.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Giugno 2022)

Lunedi parte wimbledon

Berrettini è tra i favoriti..mah..staremo a vedere


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dopo Armstrong il più grande bombato della storia..
> Ragazzi questo non si regge in piedi fuori dal campo, lui stesso ha detto che senza antidolorifici cammina zoppo.. Poi scende in campo e puff..
> Senza polemica, ma tutto ciò è oltre il ridicolo, avrà giocato 5 tornei in un anno vincendo 3 slam.. Ma chi ci crede?!
> Invito sempre tutti a guardare le foto di Nole e Roger a 20 anni e a 35 passati..poi fate lo stesso con Rafa.. Gli altri sono uguali lui sembra invecchiato di 30 anni, scavato e con gli occhi infossati.. Se vi pare normale..
> Detto ciò comunque stimo la sua tenuta mentale, *penso che da pulito avrebbe comunque vinto 15 slam*


forse alla play...


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2022)

sembra che Djokovic rischi di saltare anche i prossimi US OPEN 

sempre per il discorso che non vuole vaccinarsi


----------



## Snake (28 Giugno 2022)

Berrettini positivo al covid


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Berrettini positivo al covid


quelli con il covid sono obbligati a ritirarsi?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Giugno 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Berrettini positivo al covid


E te pareva


----------



## unbreakable (28 Giugno 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> Berrettini positivo al covid


meglio almeno non ci dobbiamo sorbire premiazioni per uno che non ha vinto nulla di importante..bravo ma differenza di trattamento assurda con altri big dello sport italiano

per paltrinieri ceccon e altri veri campioni mummiarella non ha detto una parola..


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2022)

contagioso com'è l'avranno preso metà atleti...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

Giorgi fuori al primo turno...non cambierà mai...avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore che le insegni un minimo di tattica perchè a quei livelli un gioco cosi monocorde non si può vedere

peccato perchè aveva grandi potenzialità a mio avviso

anche un mental coach forse non sarebbe male...

Serena Williams fuori anche lei al primo turno...tra le donne è stata la mia preferita mi piacerebbe chiudesse con uno slam ma ormai mi sa che è utopia


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Giorgi fuori al primo turno...non cambierà mai...avrebbe bisogno di un allenatore che le insegni un minimo di tattica perchè a quei livelli un gioco cosi monocorde non si può vedere
> 
> peccato perchè aveva grandi potenzialità a mio avviso
> 
> ...


Concordo per la Giorgi, tipo di Tennis che non ha mai cambiato, il suo Tennis o è bianco o è nero, non c'è altra via.

Doveva essere impostata in modo diverso avrebbe vinto molto di più.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quelli con il covid sono obbligati a ritirarsi?


pare di no.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2022)

le prime delizie di Rafa a Wimbledon


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2022)

se a qualcuno interessa alle 18 e 30 (salvo ulteriori posticipi) ci sarà il nostro Lorenzo Sonego contro Nadal per l'accesso ai quarti

non so sinceramente quante possibilità abbia l'italiano...ho visto il finale dell'ultimo match di Nadal e ho visto lo spagnolo in gran forma (come sempre del resto  )

ha chiuso l'ultimo game dell'ultimo set con ben 3 ace su 4 servizi!

stavolta però dovessi dare un favorito per il titolo direi Djokovic..era partito cosi cosi ma sembra entrato in forma smagliante


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2022)

Per me stupirà Alcaraz in questo Wimbledon. Non so se lo vince ma...


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2022)

3 set a 0

Sonego distrutto

era prevedibile..


----------



## mandraghe (3 Luglio 2022)

Sinner inaspettatamente batte Alcaraz ed approda ai quarti dove probabilmente troverà Djokovic. Maledizione.

Comunque vada ha giocato un torneo ad alti livelli. I miglioramenti ci sono e sono continui. Manca l’acuto.

Ovviamente pochi anni fa considerare un tennista italiano ai quarti di uno slam come roba ordinaria sarebbe stata fantascienza.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sinner inaspettatamente batte Alcaraz ed approda ai quarti dove probabilmente troverà Djokovic. Maledizione.
> 
> Comunque vada ha giocato un torneo ad alti livelli. I miglioramenti ci sono e sono continui. Manca l’acuto.
> 
> Ovviamente pochi anni fa considerare un tennista italiano ai quarti di uno slam come roba ordinaria sarebbe stata fantascienza.


eh si credo che in questo momento Sinner abbia le carte in regola per battere chiunque tranne i soliti 2..Nadal e Djokovic

purtroppo uno lo troverà proprio ai quarti ma d'altronde ci può stare..tanto se non era ai quarti era in semifinale..

sicuramente è favorito Djoko ma se la dovrà sudare anche lui..non sarà una passeggiata


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2022)

Sinner vince 2 set con Nole, poi quest'ultimo si sveglia e non c'è più partita


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2022)

match epico..non mollare Jannik!


----------



## __king george__ (5 Luglio 2022)

finita. ha vinto il serbo come prevedibile.ma Sinner è uscito a testa non alta ma altissima!

a questo punto Vamos Rafa verso la storia!


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2022)

oggi per colpa di Nadal non ho concluso nulla tutto il pomeriggio..cidenti a lui  

se non vinceva andavo a prenderlo a Maiorca...

scherzi a parte è stato un gran match..l'americano è uscito a testa alta e ha ceduto solo al tiebreak al quinto set

d'altronde vincere tre slam di fila..beh è dura anche sei il migliore

comunque per ora il sogno continua

Vamos Rafa!


----------



## medjai (6 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> oggi per colpa di Nadal non ho concluso nulla tutto il pomeriggio..cidenti a lui
> 
> se non vinceva andavo a prenderlo a Maiorca...
> 
> ...


Impossibile. Nadal oggi ha fatto una gesta storica dello sport. Ha vinto infortunato. Questo infortunio forse non è così grave come per perdere contro Kyrgios (mi sa di si), ma contro Djokovic nella finale sarebbe impossibile. Anche senza lesione sarebbe molto difficile vincere contro i serbio. 

Vediamo, per Nadal niente è impossibile, ma mi sa che è molto difficile.

Grandissimo Rafa! GOAT.


----------



## cris (6 Luglio 2022)

Che partita oggi con l americano, roba da matti


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

certo che una nullità come Fognini che si permette di sparlare su Nadal ha del comico  

non capisco perchè rosichi su Rafa..sono 2 pianeti diversi..rosica su qualche tuo simile al limite

è come se Destro iniziasse a blaterare su Benzema

hai la stessa età di Nadal non hai vinto NIENTE di rilevante..taci

(menomale che i commenti delle persone sono tutti uguali ai miei)


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> certo che una nullità come Fognini che si permette di sparlare su Nadal ha del comico
> 
> non capisco perchè rosichi su Rafa..sono 2 pianeti diversi..rosica su qualche tuo simile al limite
> 
> ...


Cos'ha detto?


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Cos'ha detto?


in pratica non crede all'infortunio di Nadal..

vai sul suo instagram (di fognini) e ti divertirai...

anche se ho letto che ha già fatto marcia indietro dicendo che hanno capito male i giornalisti...


----------



## Giek (7 Luglio 2022)

A me qualcuno deve spiegare come Nadal e Djokovic vincono sempre più spesso maratone al quinto set, con gente di 10 o 15 anni più giovane.
Poi tutti mi verranno a dire che vincono di mentalità e di testa ma, fidatevi, se hai anche una mentalità pazzesca e il fisico non risponde sono caxxi. Anzi, dirò di più, per avere mente e testa lucidi serve avere il fisico che ti sorregge. Senza ossigeno si sragiona.
Tutti gli altri tennisti con l’avanzata degli anni fanno sempre più fatica negli Slam ai 5, anche un mostro come Federer dai 32 ha cominciato a mostrare limiti fisici. 
Nadal e Djokovic no, loro corrono sempre di più.
Comunque chi vince ha sempre ragione.
Anche Armstrong aveva ragione


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

ora per capire la portata della "ridicolaggine" di questo soggetto (Fognini):

prima ha messo in dubbio l'infortunio di Nadal..facendo riferimenti alle ore che ha giocato ecc ed ha anche rafforzato la sua opinione dicendo "un uomo libero dico quello che pensa non quello che gli altri vogliono che dica ecc"

e poi dopo che arrivano quintali di melma giusta da tutte le parti che fa?? si rimangia tutto in maniera incredibile dicendo:

"Cari giornalisti avete riportato male la cosa e dovete smetterla. io MAI E POI MAI (maiuscolo usato da lui) ho fatto riferimento a un campione come Rafa. E mai me lo potrei permettere!! Auguro a Rafa e al suo team in bocca al lupo per questo finale di Wimbledon."

stesso post scritto anche in spagnolo



e dai Fabio di che hai scritto una cagata perchè sei emotivo, (e rosicone) ti scusi.e tanti saluti

facevi miglior figura

ps: comunque pare che Nadal abbia una lesione addominale di 7mm


----------



## Alkampfer (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> finita. ha vinto il serbo come prevedibile.ma Sinner è uscito a testa non alta ma altissima!
> 
> a questo punto Vamos Rafa verso la storia!


djokovic campione dentro e fuori dal campo!!
peccato che sono riuscito a vederne solo uno spezzone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in pratica non crede all'infortunio di Nadal..
> 
> vai sul suo instagram (di fognini) e ti divertirai...
> 
> anche se ho letto che ha già fatto marcia indietro dicendo che hanno capito male i giornalisti...


non ci crede nessuno agli infortuni di nadal, sveglia.
gli asini non volano.


----------



## Tsitsipas (7 Luglio 2022)

spero solo che domani Kyrgios si svegli col piede giusto


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ci crede nessuno agli infortuni di nadal, sveglia.
> gli asini non volano.


si vabè

oltre che dopato anche finto infortunato

Rafa perdonali non sanno quello che dicono  

in ogni caso: per quale motivo dovrebbe fingere un infortunio? a che pro?


----------



## folletto (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si vabè
> 
> oltre che dopato anche finto infortunato
> 
> ...


Ieri di sicuro aveva un problema fisico (e Fritz non ha saputo approfittarne). Io ammiro Nadal per coraggio, attributi e capacità "tattiche" (e tutte e tre le doti sono fuori dal comune e ieri hanno fatto sì che vincesse) ma la sua storia / carriera di dubbi e sospetti ne lascia parecchi (anche se non è l'unico "sospetto" tra i tennisti) e per me andiamo oltre i sospetti / dubbi.


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2022)

si è ritirato, non gioca domani


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> si è ritirato, non gioca domani


noooooooooooo che brutta notizia che mi hai dato

peccato....

ps: è finto l'infortunio ovviamente ...


----------



## folletto (8 Luglio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> si è ritirato, non gioca domani


Che fregatura per Fritz, avrebbe avuto in semifinale un match non impossibile con il pazzoide australiano.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Che fregatura per Fritz, avrebbe avuto in semifinale un match non impossibile con il pazzoide australiano.


vero..c'è anche da dire che se non vince contro un Nadal a mezzo servizio...forse non se la meritava la semifinale...


----------



## folletto (8 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vero..c'è anche da dire che se non vince contro un Nadal a mezzo servizio...forse non se la meritava la semifinale...


Sì, è vero


----------



## Ambrole (8 Luglio 2022)

Scusate e per quale motivo avrebbe dovuto fingere un infortunio? Aveva una semifinale che avrebbe vinto con una gamba legata dietro la schiena e in finale un Djokovic tutt'altro che è imbattibile... Tra l'altro non mi pare che Nadal sia esattamente il tipo che si tira indietro o che ha paura delle sfide.


----------



## Ambrole (8 Luglio 2022)

Comunque più vado avanti e più trovo insopportabili e ingiusti i tornei tre su cinque come gli Slam, alla fine non vince il più forte ma il più resistente. Sarei curioso di vedere quanti slam avrebbe vinto Djokovic se si fossero giocati tutti due su tre


----------



## cris (8 Luglio 2022)

Vincera il serbo ma la finale sara da pop corno, l australiano e matto


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Vincera il serbo ma la finale sara da pop corno, l australiano e matto


si ci sarà da divertirsi da questo punto di vista..lo penso anche io


----------



## folletto (8 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Comunque più vado avanti e più trovo insopportabili e ingiusti i tornei tre su cinque come gli Slam, alla fine non vince il più forte ma il più resistente. Sarei curioso di vedere quanti slam avrebbe vinto Djokovic se si fossero giocati tutti due su tre


È proprio quello il fascino dei tornei Slam, è un altro sport. Certo, una volta alla lunga vinceva il più tecnico ora il più bombato. I tempi delle racchette in legno e di Mcenroe che giocava di mezzo volo da fondo non torneranno mai più


----------



## Ambrole (8 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> È proprio quello il fascino dei tornei Slam, è un altro sport. Certo, una volta alla lunga vinceva il più tecnico ora il più bombato. I tempi delle racchette in legno e di Mcenroe che giocava di mezzo volo da fondo non torneranno mai più


Esatto, è un altro sport, ma non tennis. È una maratona, Djokovic il primo set non lo vince mai. Anche Nadal, grandissimo campione, ma spesso se la porta a casa al quinto giicandosela su altro invece che sul gioco. 
Io capisco la tradizione, ma il sistema di punteggio del tennis è da ristrutturare completamente, come stanno facendo alle finals


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2022)

Settimo Wimbledon per Djokovic e 21° Slam


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Settimo Wimbledon per Djokovic e 21° Slam


ha vinto? complimenti a Novak allora


----------



## Kaw (10 Luglio 2022)

La cosa triste è che non potremo vedere Djokovic contendere a Nadal il record di slam per via del vaccino


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Luglio 2022)

Onestamente?
Che palle.
Il tennis ha un enorme problema.
Negli ultimi 18 anni, su 71 slam, quanti ne hanno vinti i big 3?
62 (lascio fuori dal computo Wimbledon 2003 perché Nadal e Djokovic quell'anno non c'erano). 
Più di 6 su 7.
Per carità bravi loro ma così non va.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Onestamente?
> Che palle.
> Il tennis ha un enorme problema.
> Negli ultimi 18 anni, su 71 slam, quanti ne hanno vinti i big 3?
> ...


Dai ormai ci siamo davvero al ricambio generazionale. Us open azzardo primo slam di Alcaraz


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Luglio 2022)

Immenso Novak cuore rossonero! Sono contentissmo per lui.
In Australia avevano deciso di farlo passare per un criminale al fine di non perdere la loro battaglia ridicola. 
Oggi ha vinto con grande merito il settimo Wimbledon , il torneo piu prestigioso , piu importante della storia. 
Il Djoker è un campione assoluto!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Luglio 2022)

Least but not last nonostante abbia vinto il titolo Djokovic passa da terzo mondiale a settimo mondiale per via dell'affare che riguarda la partecipazione dei giocatori russi a Wimbledon. Nonostante quest' altra decisione scandalosa di impedire ai giocatori russi di difendere la loro chance a Londra, la vincintrice della finale women si chiama Rybakina , russia nata a Mosca e naturalizzata kazaka. Che ridere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto, è un altro sport, ma non tennis. È una maratona, Djokovic il primo set non lo vince mai. Anche Nadal, grandissimo campione, ma spesso se la porta a casa al quinto giicandosela su altro invece che sul gioco.
> Io capisco la tradizione, ma il sistema di punteggio del tennis è da ristrutturare completamente, come stanno facendo alle finals


forse si dovrebbe adeguare la dimensione del campo. in 100 anni o non so quanti l'uomo ha fatto passi avanti quindi i colpi vincenti non sono più vincenti ora.
va da se che gente tipo nadal la tira sempre di la e vince partite mentre coi metodi e il fisico di 50 anni fa non sarebbe neanche stato tra i professionisti forse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> forse si dovrebbe adeguare la dimensione del campo. in 100 anni o non so quanti l'uomo ha fatto passi avanti quindi i colpi vincenti non sono più vincenti ora.
> va da se che gente tipo nadal la tira sempre di la e vince partite mentre coi metodi e il fisico di 50 anni fa non sarebbe neanche stato tra i professionisti forse.


Idea interessante ma probabilmente inapplicabile perché obbligherebbe in tutto il mondo a cambiare tutti i campi da tennis.. L'unica sarebbe allargare il campo alle corsie laterali ma penso sarebbe troppo ampio


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Luglio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Idea interessante ma probabilmente inapplicabile perché obbligherebbe in tutto il mondo a cambiare tutti i campi da tennis.. L'unica sarebbe allargare il campo alle corsie laterali ma penso sarebbe troppo ampio


si sarebbe un casino, comunque prima o poi si dovrà iiniziare e si inizierà dai campi per professionisti, a poco a poco...


----------



## Ambrole (10 Luglio 2022)

Io penso che andrebbe semplicemente riformato il sistema di punteggio. Una partita di tennis dovrebbe superare di poco l ora di gioco.
Questo le renderebbe più seguibili (chi ha tempo di stare 4 ore davanti alla TV) più avvincenti e anche per le TV sarebbe meglio avere orari certi.
L'altra modifica per me sarebbe quella di eliminare la seconda di servizio


----------



## folletto (11 Luglio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Immenso Novak cuore rossonero! Sono contentissmo per lui.
> In Australia avevano deciso di farlo passare per un criminale al fine di non perdere la loro battaglia ridicola.
> Oggi ha vinto con grande merito il settimo Wimbledon , il torneo piu prestigioso , piu importante della storia.
> Il Djoker è un campione assoluto!


Ma dai? Veramente Djokovic è già al settimo Wimbledon?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma dai? Veramente Djokovic è già al settimo Wimbledon?


Ciao Folletto! si caro settimo e quarto di fila senza dimenticare che non si è giocata l'edizione del mitico torneo di Londra nel 2020 per via del Covid.
Djoko ha vinto quindi 7 volte come Pistol Pete Sampras: 2011, 2014, 2015, 2018, 2019, 2021, 2022.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Luglio 2022)

partita dall'esito prevedibile, peccato non aver giocato il 3-1 perché pagava bene e lo avevo ipotizzato. 
Comunque devo dire che il tennis mi sta stufando. 
Sta gente è in giro da quando facevo il liceo, fra un po' c'ho 40 anni. 
Generazioni di tennisti si sono avvicendate, in attesa della next big thing che non è mai arrivata e invece siamo ancora qui a commentare le prevedibili vittorie di Djokovic e Nadal. 
Due palle


----------



## Pit96 (11 Luglio 2022)

Non capisco chi critica il regolamento di tennis... Abolizione dei 5 set, campo più grande, partite da un'ora... 
Il bello degli slam è proprio il fatto che la partita non è mai finita fino a quando non fai punto sul match point. E alla fine è proprio negli slam che si vedono i giocatori più forti. 
Sono maratone? Anche, ma in tutti gli sport la componente fisica deve essere importante. Partite di un'ora non avrebbero proprio senso, i giocatori non riuscirebbero a esprimere il loro massimo. 
Poi capisco che vedere vincere sempre gli stessi dopo un po' stanca, ma rendiamoci conto che siamo di fronte ai tennisti più forti di sempre, per tecnica, qualità, fisicità, mentalità e lavoro. Federer, Djokovic e Nadal sono i Messi e Ronaldo, o se preferite i Maradona e Pele. Non ci saranno altri come loro. E il fatto che stiano ancora lì a vincere tutti i tornei più importanti anche se ormai hanno 35 e più anni lo sta a dimostrare. Non manca tanto per vederli crollare eh, già adesso sono ben lontani da quello che erano anni fa, tra poco ci potremo godere le vittorie anche dei Sinner, Alcaraz, Zverev, Medvedev ecc. Ma i match che ci hanno mostrato loro difficilmente saranno ripetibili


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Luglio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non capisco chi critica il regolamento di tennis... Abolizione dei 5 set, campo più grande, partite da un'ora...
> Il bello degli slam è proprio il fatto che la partita non è mai finita fino a quando non fai punto sul match point. E alla fine è proprio negli slam che si vedono i giocatori più forti.
> Sono maratone? Anche, ma in tutti gli sport la componente fisica deve essere importante. Partite di un'ora non avrebbero proprio senso, i giocatori non riuscirebbero a esprimere il loro massimo.
> Poi capisco che vedere vincere sempre gli stessi dopo un po' stanca, ma rendiamoci conto che siamo di fronte ai tennisti più forti di sempre, per tecnica, qualità, fisicità, mentalità e lavoro. Federer, Djokovic e Nadal sono i Messi e Ronaldo, o se preferite i Maradona e Pele. Non ci saranno altri come loro. E il fatto che stiano ancora lì a vincere tutti i tornei più importanti anche se ormai hanno 35 e più anni lo sta a dimostrare. Non manca tanto per vederli crollare eh, già adesso sono ben lontani da quello che erano anni fa, tra poco ci potremo godere le vittorie anche dei Sinner, Alcaraz, Zverev, Medvedev ecc. Ma i match che ci hanno mostrato loro difficilmente saranno ripetibili


Mah, guarda, io con Kuerten o Safin mi divertivo uguale, anzi... 
Djokovic mi dà le stesse emozioni di un trattato di ingegneria meccanica. Tutto vero quello che hai detto, sono fenomeni irripetibili. 
E non sono di quelli che invocano cambi di regole (anzi a me piaceva quando le finali dei 1000 erano sui 5 set), il problema è che sono saltate intere generazioni di tennisti senza che ne venisse fuori uno minimamente in grado di competere.
Però onestamente è tutto così terribilmente noioso e prevedibile.
Onore e lodi a loro, ma io ho perso interesse da un po' perché non mi diverto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (11 Luglio 2022)

Bravo anche a Kirgios per la sua finale dove ha potuto fare vedere il suo talento. Nick , uno dei pochi ad aver sostenuto Nole durante l'Australian Open e la follia covidista. Menomale che ha vinto il torneo piu prestigioso dell'anno quest'anno perché non potrà giocare all'US Open nel mese di settembre per ragione di covidismo mondiale.
Grande Novak vince anche fuori dai campi di tennis.


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2022)

E Alcaraz oggi ha sbattuto per bene il Muso.


----------



## El picinin (24 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E Alcaraz oggi ha sbattuto per bene il Muso.


Sto scrivendo quello che per qualcuno e una follia,ma a livello squisitamente tecnico Musetti e il più forte al mondo,certo non basta solo quello per fare un campione.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E Alcaraz oggi ha sbattuto per bene il Muso.



Alcaraz non aveva mai perso una finale. Le aveva vinte tutte senza perdere nemmeno un set. Oggi le ha prese da un Musetti che finalmente mostra il suo immenso talento. 

Quest'anno sembrava che si fosse bloccato e che la crescita si fosse interrotta, ma ad Amburgo ha fatto partite e giocate spettacolari.

Che poi la vittoria sia arrivata contro Alcaraz vale il doppio. Forse alcuni giudizi sullo spagnolo son stati frettolosi. E' forte ma non è, almeno finora, il fenomeno che si pensava.


----------



## Raryof (24 Luglio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Sto scrivendo quello che per qualcuno e una follia,ma a livello squisitamente tecnico Musetti e il più forte al mondo,certo non basta solo quello per fare un campione.


Il nostro tennis maschile è molto completo, Berrettini, Sinner e Musetti, presto o tardi dovremo provare a fare qualcosa di importante in Davis.
Anni fa una situazione del genere sarebbe stata impensabile adesso è diventato quasi normale vincere trofei, finale di Wimbledon, 15 anni fa (ma anche 5-6) con gli spagnoli prendevamo sempre la paga anche se questo Alcaraz sembra si stia un po' spegnendo e oggi si è salvato per il rotto della cuffia nel secondo set risultando comunque tecnicamente non all'altezza del nostro quando era in palla (infatti ha perso e avrebbe dovuto perdere in 2 set).


----------



## mandraghe (24 Luglio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Sto scrivendo quello che per qualcuno e una follia,ma a livello squisitamente tecnico Musetti e il più forte al mondo,certo non basta solo quello per fare un campione.



La classe c'è, come dici non basta, però veder giocare Musetti, Bublik o anche Kyrgios, vista la mancanza di Roger, riconcilia con uno sport diventato troppo robotico e atletico.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Luglio 2022)

Sinner batte Alcaraz e vince a Umago.

È probabile che Alcaraz faccia qualche strage in Italia, che sicuramente è la nazione che cancellerebbe dal mondo.

Agli Australian le ha prese da Berrettini, a Wimbledon ed oggi è stato battuto da Sinner ed una settimana fu battuto da Musetti.


----------



## Tsitsipas (31 Luglio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sinner batte Alcaraz e vince a Umago.
> 
> È probabile che Alcaraz faccia qualche strage in Italia, che sicuramente è la nazione che cancellerebbe dal mondo.
> 
> Agli Australian le ha prese da Berrettini, a Wimbledon ed oggi è stato battuto da Sinner ed una settimana fu battuto da Musetti.


E senza il crampo avrebbe perso anche con Zeppieri


----------



## mandraghe (31 Luglio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> E senza il crampo avrebbe perso anche con Zeppieri



Zepperi eroico. Avesse sfruttato il set point nel primo set chissà come finiva.

Anche oggi sarebbe dovuta finire in due set, nel primo Alcaraz ha vinto alcuni punti incredibili, specie nel tie-break.

Lo spartiacque è stato quel gioco del secondo set in cui Sinner ha annullato 5 o 6 breakpoint. Avesse fatto il break lo spagnolo il match probabilmente finiva lì.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (31 Luglio 2022)

Devastante Jannik


----------



## __king george__ (9 Agosto 2022)

E venne il tempo dell'addio. Serena Williams annuncia che il suo ritiro è vicino: "E' iniziato il conto alla rovescia..non posso continuare a giocare per sempre a tennis.E'la cosa che amo di piu fare ma arriva il tempo di guardare oltre.Devo concentrarmi sull'essere mamma e scoprire una Serena diversa.Mi godro queste ultime settimane."

A quanto pare si ritirerà dopo US OPEN

è la mia tennista preferita insieme a Nadal (si mi piace vincere facile..d'altronde non è che puoi essere "conquistato" dalle mezzeseghe  ) spero chiuda alla grande...non dico vincere ma almeno dignitosamente

non cito tutti i trionfi perchè ci vorrebbe 1 ora e tanto sono storia!


----------



## __king george__ (2 Settembre 2022)

secondo turno US OPEN Nadal batte Fognini


----------



## __king george__ (6 Settembre 2022)

La caduta del Re...Nadal fuori contro Tiafoe...prima o poi doveva accadere...era parecchio che non subiva una sconfitta agli slam.. 

stagione comunque da Re con 2 slam vinti e uno costretto al ritiro alla vigilia della semifinale


----------



## Snake (6 Settembre 2022)

sinner e berrettini non avranno un'occasione migliore di questa per vincere uno slam, soprattutto il primo che ha battuto praticamente tutti e più di una volta quelli rimasti in tabellone.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Settembre 2022)

Partita sontuosa di Tiafoe ( oggi non ha fatto il pagliaccio però ). Servizi quasi tutti a 220km/h pochissimi errori e nonostante Nadal sia stato fortunato come al solito tra reti righe e tetto che si chiudeva è statto recuperato e sorpassato.
C'è ancora possibilità che diventi numero 1 mi sembra però, dipende da Alcaraz e Ruud


----------



## Ambrole (6 Settembre 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> sinner e berrettini non avranno un'occasione migliore di questa per vincere uno slam, soprattutto il primo che ha battuto praticamente tutti e più di una volta quelli rimasti in tabellone.


Berrettini non sembra in grandissima forma purtroppo.
Certo ormai è un tennista solido, ma ha avuto un sacco di problemi negli ultimi mesi


----------



## __king george__ (6 Settembre 2022)

Quarto di finale Sinner-Alcaraz


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Quarto di finale Sinner-Alcaraz


Quando?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Settembre 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quando?


è prevista nellanotte tra il 7 e l'8


----------



## sacchino (6 Settembre 2022)

Sinner è il terzo più giovane, nella storia del tennis, a raggiungere i quarti di finale in tutti e quattro i tornei del grande slam dietro ai soliti Djokovic e Nadal, complimenti.


----------



## sacchino (6 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Quarto di finale Sinner-Alcaraz


Se passa vince il torneo.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Settembre 2022)

Una bellissima pagina di tennis scritta nella partita di ieri notte (per gli italiani durata fino alle 8 di questa mattina).
Alcaraz batte Sinner in 5 set in un match pazzesco dal punto di vista dei colpi e dal punto di vista mentale, dove i due contendenti si sono superati e ri-superati nel corso della gara.
Alcaraz, un predestinato, vola verso il suo primo Slam e il record di n.1 più giovane di sempre.
Sinner si conferma uno degli avversari più ostici e credibili per lo spagnolo (lo aveva eliminato a Wimbledon e battuto anche a Umago) oltre che la carta migliore azzurra per tornare a vincere uno Slam, è stato avanti 2 set a 1 con match point nel quarto non sfruttato che lo terrà sveglio nelle prossime notti.

La "next generation" è ufficialmente iniziata.









Carlos Alcaraz vs. Jannik Sinner Highlights | 2022 US Open Quarterfinal



Watch the highlights between Carlos Alcaraz and Jannik Sinner in the quarterfinals of the 2022 US Open.Don't miss a moment of the US Open! Subscribe now: htt...





www.youtube.com


----------



## medjai (12 Settembre 2022)

Grande Alcaraz!

Un predestinato. Il nº1 più giovane di sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

spero che cancelli nadal dalla memoria di questo sport, anzi dello sport in generale.


----------



## TheKombo (12 Settembre 2022)

Predestinato, lui e Sinner, potrebbero replicare (con i giusti distinguo) la rivalità Roger-Rafa


----------



## folletto (12 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spero che cancelli nadal dalla memoria di questo sport, anzi dello sport in generale.


Speriamo che sia “puro”


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Settembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia “puro”


è un "forse", mentre nadal è un "sicuro".


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Novembre 2022)

Un sogno di tanti, Dollarumma al gabbio

Portasfiga in una maniera impressionante, povero Musetti. Però ha brekkato nel secondo anche se Nole è un pò fuori dalla sua portata nonostante il fine anno straripante,


----------



## TheKombo (4 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3765
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me non sa neanche le regole del gioco


----------



## __king george__ (5 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3765
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la faccia e l espressione non è che tradiscano proprio il Q.I. di Stephen Hawking in effetti...


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Novembre 2022)

Partita strepitosa stasera tra Medvedev e Tsitsipas, altro che Albania - Italia

Nadal e il russo Medvedev già eliminati a sorpresa dalle Finals


----------



## Pit96 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ieri sera Novack Djokovic ha vinto le ATP Finals per la sesta volta in carriera. Diventa il più "anziano" (35 anni) ad esserci mai riuscito. Il record apparteneva a Roger Federer che riuscì a vincere a 30 anni.
2-0 senza storia contro il norvegese Ruud


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Novembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera Novack Djokovic ha vinto le ATP Finals per la sesta volta in carriera. Diventa il più "anziano" (35 anni) ad esserci mai riuscito. Il record apparteneva a Roger Federer che riuscì a vincere a 30 anni.
> 2-0 senza storia contro il norvegese Ruud


Ruud lo vidi dal vivo a Montecarlo dove fu piallato da Dimitrov e mi sembrò un pippone cosmico, con un rovescio terribile.
Soprendenti i suoi miglioramenti sul veloce.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Novembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ruud lo vidi dal vivo a Montecarlo dove fu piallato da Dimitrov e mi sembrò un pippone cosmico, con un rovescio terribile.
> Soprendenti i suoi miglioramenti sul veloce.


Oddio, non solo sul veloce. Ha giocato poi la semifinale di Roma e la finale del Roland Garros.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Novembre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Oddio, non solo sul veloce. Ha giocato poi la semifinale di Roma e la finale del Roland Garros.


sì ma su terra già aveva conseguito buoni risultati


----------



## DavidGoffin (21 Novembre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ruud lo vidi dal vivo a Montecarlo dove fu piallato da Dimitrov e mi sembrò un pippone cosmico, con un rovescio terribile.
> Soprendenti i suoi miglioramenti sul veloce.


Molto, se mantiene questo livello lo si vedrà primeggiare per i prossimi anni insieme ad Alcaraz Auger Fritz e speriamo Sinner e Musetti anche se ho qualche dubbio.
Della vecchia Next Gen bisognerà vedere se Zverev tornerà forte come prima che insieme a Medvedev e Tsitsipas sono piuttosto forti.

Comunque queste Finals sono state molto belle ed equilibrate nonostante siano stati messi in riga per l'ennesima volta da un Fab4


----------

